# "Makkah and Madinah News and Updates"



## al-Hasani

*Emirati man who walked 2000 km on foot to reach Makkah.
*
Walk To Makkah : Emirati walks 2000km To Makkah from Abu Dhabi - YouTube

*Bosnian man who walked 5700 km on foot to reach Makkah for nearly 1 year.*



> A 47-year-old Muslim man, Senad Hadzic, from northern Bosnia, has recently completed an Amazing 5,700 km journey, from his hometown to the to the Saudi city of Mecca, by foot.
> 
> Making the pilgrimage to Mecca, the holiest city in the religion of Islam, at least once in their lifetime is obligatory for all able Muslims. Each year, millions travel to the birthplace of Muhammad, but not many of them walk thousands of miles to get there. That&#8217;s what makes Senad Hadzic&#8217;s experience so moving. The Bosnian departed from his town of Banovici, in December 2011 and has walked for 314 days through Serbia, Bulgaria, Turkey, Syria and Jordan to reach the Muslim holy city in south-western Saudi Arabia. Despite experiencing severe weather conditions, like temperatures ranging from minus 35 Celsius in Bulgaria to plus 44 Celsius in Jordan, Senad managed to walk at a rate of between 20 to 30 kilometers per day, to reach Mecca after an unbelievable 5,700 km journey.
> 
> &#8220;To be honest, before I started on this trip, everybody was frightened for me, asking how will I, as a Muslim, be able to travel though Christian countries like Serbia and Bulgaria,&#8221; Hadzic said. But Christians proved very friendly and supportive of his religious effort. &#8220;In one case, a professor in Serbia invited me to stay in his house. This Serbian professor, who was a Christian, told me that I was the first Muslim who had stepped in his house in his life. It was a great honor for me.&#8221; In Istanbul, he spent 20 dyas trying to get permission to walk across the Bosphorus bridge connecting Europe to Asia, because it was open only to vehicles, but he somehow managed to cross over. &#8220;I&#8217;ll tell you, this trip has had millions of problems,&#8221;Hadzic told The World back in March. &#8220;I&#8217;ll explain it to you like this: God willing, I&#8217;m going to enter Asia today, and then Syria. And I&#8217;m not afraid of a tank or a bullet, only God. And then when I get to Mecca I will say a prayer for all of us.&#8221; And he did go through war-torn Syria, on foot. &#8221;I passed through Syria in April. I walked some 500 kilometers in 11 days. I went through Aleppo and Damascus and passed dozens of check-points held by pro-government and rebel forces alike, but I was never detained,&#8221; Hadzic said in an AFP interview.
> 
> On his journey, Senad Hadzic met people, who, impressed by his dedication, offered to give him the money so he could easily reach Mecca on board an airplane. But he respectfully refused. &#8220;By this act, I am proving that everything I do is for the love of God,&#8221; Hadzic said during his long walk. &#8220;For all the riches in the world, I would never stop what I am doing.&#8221; He decided to walk to the holy city after God appeared in his dreams and told him to do it. &#8221;I walked in the name of Allah, for Islam, for Bosnia-Hercegovina, for my parents and my sister,&#8221; he added.
> 
> Senad ventured on his incredible trip with just a 20-kilogram backpack on his back, and very little money, depending mostly on the kindness of others for the most basic things. &#8221;During my walk through the desert and with temperatures from 46°C a police patrol gave me two liters of water. Of course, every drop of water is welcome,&#8221; he said. &#8220;Thanks to Allah there are good people. I really have to mention the hospitality of the people of Jordan. People here are really hospitable, when I arrived in the city of Aqaba they welcomed me with open arms and settled me into a hotel.&#8221;
> 
> He also documented his progress on the 314-day walk on his Facebook page. Check it out.



http://www.frostymix.com/2012/10/senad-hadzic-walks-6000-kilometers-from_27.html

&#x202b;





water every where . by oldwolf., on Flickr










I Need Ferrari for this Road . by oldwolf., on Flickr






madinah_masjid nabawi_00004 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr




madinah_masjid nabawi_00011 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr




The Quba Mosque (&#1605;&#1587;&#1580;&#1583; &#1602;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569 by M. Imran Saeed, on Flickr




Kabah, Masjid Al Haram by Kashmirikhan!, on Flickr




Mekkah by CamelKW, on Flickr

To be continued, Insha'Allah. Please also share similar inspirational hajj pilgrimages.

*EDIT:*
Any trolling will be reported and I will make sure to contact the owner of this page to delete such posts. This is not the topic for trolling and will not be tolerated.

Reactions: Like Like:
36


----------



## Ayush

appreciate his effort..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

&#x202b;

[3D HD] EXCLUSIVE: The HAJJ (Makkah) as never seen before! 2012

*Live from Al-Masjid al-Haram*

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqufj9F3n7w

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Zarvan said:


> al-Hasani and @Arabian Legend please post pictures off construction going on in kaba and masjid e nabwi @al-Hasani



@Zarvan

This is a more fitting thread, my friend.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5nPK-79CHE&feature=player_embedded



































Makkah | Flickr - Photo Sharing!





masjid-al-haram-in-makkah-saudi-ara | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

A whole new airport in Jeddah is being built while we speak, tunnels, top-modern railways connecting Makkah and Madinah and other cities, new train stations etc.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan

@al-Hasani please also post the pictures of extension plan off kabah and masjid-e-nabwi and has extension work of masjid-e-nabwi also started


----------



## al-Hasani

Zarvan said:


> @al-Hasani please also post the pictures of extension plan off kabah and masjid-e-nabwi and has extension work of masjid-e-nabwi also started


First a little more of the Mataf expansion:






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KU5zDXzRCBI&feature=player_embedded

Current state of &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1580;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1576;&#1608;&#1610;




Masjid_Nabawi_Madinah_10012 par ArabianLens.com, sur Flickr





Prophet's Mosque in Madinah | Flickr - Photo Sharing!





Prophet's Mosque in Madinah | Flickr - Photo Sharing!





Prophet's Mosque in Madinah | Flickr - Photo Sharing!





Prophet's Mosque in Madinah | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

Now the future and final plan which has already been approved:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmawVhyYGKc&feature=player_embedded































See for more pictures in the link below:

?????? ?? : ??????? ?????? ?????? ?????? ??????

Yes, the project has started by demolishing hotels/buildings that are in the way of the expansion. Those demolished buildings/hotels will later be rebuilt after the expansion has been finalized. For example like seen below:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zarvan

al-Hasani said:


> Now the future and final plan which has already been approved:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmawVhyYGKc&feature=player_embedded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See for more pictures in the link below:
> 
> ?????? ?? : ??????? ?????? ?????? ?????? ??????
> 
> Yes, the project has started by demolishing hotels/buildings that are in the way of the expansion. Those demolished buildings/hotels will later be rebuilt after the expansion has been finalized. For example like seen below:



and by which year both plans of kabah and masjid e nabwi would be completed ?


----------



## al-Hasani

Zarvan said:


> and by which year both plans of kabah and masjid e nabwi would be completed ?



Approximately 3 years. It will increase the crowd capacity from 52,000 to 130,000 pilgrims. The area behind the Ottoman structure will be demolished and re-built with 1 basement, 3 floors and a roof, all without pillars and all for Tawaf only.

With regards to Al-Masjid an-Nabawi then about 2-2.5 years from now if all goes according to the plan. So by the summer 2016 everything should be in order in phase one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## araz

al-Hasani said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqufj9F3n7w



Jazak Allaho khairan for these amazing pictures. Do you know how long it will take for the project to complete. I was there for the hajj in 2012 and cant wait till I go again.
Araz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

araz said:


> Jazak Allaho khairan for these amazing pictures. Do you know how long it will take for the project to complete. I was there for the hajj in 2012 and cant wait till I go again.
> Araz



You are very much welcome, brother. Please read my remaining posts in this thread and everything that people have asked for is explained including your question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## araz

al-Hasani said:


> Approximately 3 years. It will increase the crowd capacity from 52,000 to 130,000 pilgrims. The area behind the Ottoman structure will be demolished and re-built with 1 basement, 3 floors and a roof, all without pillars and all for Tawaf only.
> 
> With regards to Al-Masjid an-Nabawi then about 2-2.5 years from now if all goes according to the plan. So by the summer 2016 everything should be in order in phase one.


Interesting. I heard a rumour that the Ottoman section of the Haram would be demolished and eventually new bhilding would be erected.please correct me if I am wrong.
Araz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

al-Hasani said:


> Approximately 3 years. It will increase the crowd capacity from 52,000 to 130,000 pilgrims. The area behind the Ottoman structure will be demolished and re-built with 1 basement, 3 floors and a roof, all without pillars and all for Tawaf only.
> 
> With regards to Al-Masjid an-Nabawi then about 2-2.5 years from now if all goes according to the plan. So by the summer 2016 everything should be in order in phase one.


what do you mean by phase one you mean this huge expansion plan is only phase one ? than what would be phase 2 ?


----------



## al-Hasani

araz said:


> Interesting. I heard a rumour that the Ottoman section of the Haram would be demolished and eventually new bhilding would be erected.please correct me if I am wrong.
> Araz



They have been preserved but removed for the expansion to take place. It will be rebuilt in its original form again. There was even a thread on this forum a while ago if I remember correctly where that misunderstanding (the rumor was started by PressTV (PissTV) - a Iranian Mullah state propaganda mouthpiece that is anti-Sunni and anti-Arab. 



Zarvan said:


> what do you mean by phase one you mean this huge expansion plan is only phase one ? than what would be phase 2 ?



Yes, there are future projects due to the constant demand of pilgrims that will only increase in the future. Read more here below:



> The Minister of Finance Dr. Ibrahim Al-Assaf announced that the Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques, King Abdullah bin Abdul Aziz, issued an order to start the process of a major expansion of the Mosque of Prophet Mohammad &#8216;&#8217;Al-Masjid Al-Nabawi&#8217;&#8217; in El- Medina. This expansion will provide a great service for the visitors of the Mosque of the Messenger of Allah (Peace be Upon Him). The order of expansion is considered an extension of his commitment and efforts in serving Islam and Muslims around the world.
> The king&#8217;s most recent great effort was the implementation of the largest expansion in the history of the Grand Mosque &#8216;&#8217;Al-Masjid Al-Haram &#8216;&#8217; in Mecca.Dr. Ibrahim Al-Assaf explained that the order of the King to expand Al-Haram will be implemented on three different phases. The first phase will allow the Mosque to accommodate around more 800 thousand worshipers; in the second and the third phase the expansion will include the eastern and western sides of the Mosque to accommodate an additional 800 thousand worshipers. This makes a total accommodation of more 1.6 Million worshipers.
> 
> Masjid Al Nabawi-A New Expansion
> 
> He added that the expansion comes in addition to other projects ordered by the Custodian in order to make it easier for pilgrims and Umrah performers and visitors to the Mosque of the Messenger (peace be upon him), including the current expansion of Al-Masjid Al-Haram and the Jamarat Bridge and the train of the Two Holy Mosques, the Gate of Mecca &#8220;The International Airport of King Abdul Aziz in Jeddah.&#8221;Moving to what the international officials said about this order of expansion, we would find that Dr. Abdul Latif Bin Rashid Al Zayani, the Secretary General of the Gulf Cooperation Council for the Arab States of the Gulf countries was among the first to show his pleasure with such an order, he supported the implementation of the enlargement in the Holy Mosque. He also considered this order a clear proof and evidence of the great care from the King in servicing the pilgrims and Umrah pilgrims, visitors and worshipers.Also the president of the affairs of the Grand Mosque and the Prophet&#8217;s Mosque, Dr. Abdul Rahman bin Abdul Aziz al-Sudais, the efforts of Saudi Arabia&#8217;s King, following the issuance of his command to expand the Prophet&#8217;s Mosque, saying, this initiative is a solution for the crowd, which is a great issue in both Holy Mosques.On the practical side, Engineer Farouk Elias a city planner and developer said that the expansion ordered by King Abdullah will be sufficient on the medium-term and according to the current circumstances we will not need to have any other expansion for over 20 years at least.Finally, according to the latest consensus, the number of the visitors to El-Medina is the same as for Mecca, which are almost about ten million visitor per year, while the capacity of the Prophet Mosque &#8211; in its current state &#8211; is almost 650 thousand worshipers, while in Mecca the capacity is more than a million and a quarter of a million worshipers. - See more at: Masjid Al Nabawi-A New Expansion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Speaking about the Mataf expansion then here is a video from today about the temporary Mataf.

Excellent video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhxZ20a2WNA&feature=player_embedded

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

21 June 2013





Masjid Al-Haram Panorama | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

@al-Hasani this is very appreciable and inpiring.thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

A new mosque in Makkah has just been completed earlier this month. It is the Al-Rajhi Mosque located in the Al-Naseem neighborhood near the Jabal Thawr for those familiar with Makkah here.



















































The mosque is six-story tall and includes a library and a meeting hall.

The capacity is* 47.000*.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zb5SO6yYuQ&feature=player_embedded

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

Keep up the good work homie.  

Nice pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*A feat on feet: From Karachi to Kingdom ... with banner of peace*





MEMORABLE JOURNEY: Kasrat walks into the Kingdom with police escort. (AN photo)

JEDDAH: IRFAN MOHAMMED
Published &#8212; Friday 6 September 2013



> Kharlzada Kasrat, a Pakistani man who entered the Kingdom on foot from Pakistan, embarked on a walk for peace from Karachi to Makkah on June 7 and arrived in the Kingdom through the Jordanian border on Monday.
> Kasrat, who twice staged the longest peace walks in the world, was provided with a medical team and security escorts by Saudi authorities upon his arrival into the Kingdom. He walked through Iran, Iraq and Jordan. The total distance from Karachi to Makkah is 6,387 km by foot.
> Speaking with Arab News, he said he had chosen Makkah as his final destination given its spiritual significance. He said he was congratulated by residents in Tabuk in large numbers. He said he was touched with the warm welcome and hospitality of Saudis when he crossed into border.
> &#8220;The purpose of my visit is to promote peace on the basis of humanity, as Islam preaches. Pakistani tribes that were previously known for their hospitality are now branded as terrorists and are being subject to persecution,&#8221; said Kasrat.
> &#8220;I sold my personal items to embark on the walk as I lack financial resources.&#8221;
> Kasrat said: &#8220;I am thankful to Saudi authorities and I hope they will provide me with accommodation.&#8221;
> He said he had walked 1,301 km in Pakistan, 2,640 km in Iran, 600 km in Iraq and 800 km in Jordan before reaching the Kingdom.
> Kharlzada has recalled his harrowing experience in the Iraqi desert, where he walked a 100-km stretch that was completely deserted.
> He also said that militants in Baluchistan in Pakistan attempted to kidnap him. He said he slept at a check post in Tabuk upon arrival, then left Tabuk hoping to reach Madinah on Sept. 20 and Makkah on Oct. 1. Kharlzada is walking on average 50 km per day.
> It took him two days to reach Tabuk from the border.



A feat on feet: From Karachi to Kingdom ... with banner of peace | Arab News

May Allah (swt) reward him for his effort.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## islamrules

@al-Hasani 
these pictures u posted about Al masjid annabawi reminded me of the hadit about Dajjal and the white castle


----------



## al-Hasani

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7q_LcqbvKI


----------



## al-Hasani

معرض المدينة المنورة " مأرز الإيمان " يظهر مكانة مدينة رسول الله الإيمانية

Exhibition on the holy city of Madinah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

The ceremony of washing the Kaaba was held this Monday.

















Key of Kaaba in the middle, on the right key of Maqam of Prophet Ibrahim (as),
on the left key of the door of Tawbah leading to the roof of the Kaaba.






Interview with the current key keeper Sheikh Abdul Qadir Bin Taha Al-Shaibi. His family have held this position since the time of Prophet Muhammad (saws) and even before that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aamna14

MashaAllah i wish i could visit soon my uncle came recently from hajj and its my biggest desire to perform hajj soon as well. Thanks for posting the wonderful pictures i guess its doubly special for people like us who want to know about the land of the Prophet PBUH and the places.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Aamna14 said:


> MashaAllah i wish i could visit soon my uncle came recently from hajj and its my biggest desire to perform hajj soon as well. Thanks for posting the wonderful pictures i guess its doubly special for people like us who want to know about the land of the Prophet PBUH and the places.



Sorry for the late reply, dear.

Insha'Allah your wish will soon come into fruition.

You are very welcome. Please feel free to ask any questions and I will try to answer them to the best of my abilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aamna14

al-Hasani said:


> Sorry for the late reply, dear.
> 
> Insha'Allah your wish will soon come into fruition.
> 
> You are very welcome. Please feel free to ask any questions and I will try to answer them to the best of my abilities.



Yeah if my questions don't make you laugh that is. Its through you're threads that i even got to know that there is more to KSA than sand lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Aamna14 said:


> Yeah if my questions don't make you laugh that is. Its through you're threads that i even got to know that there is more to KSA than sand lol





Yeah, I tried to show that KSA is a very beautiful, ancient and diverse country in terms of landscapes and many other things here and I think I succeeded. Only the Arabs know KSA here, people from the region and your fellow countrymen who lived there but even all of those don't know all. Even we Saudi Arabians since KSA is the size of Western Europe. I am still to discover many, many corners of the country and its attractions.

This thread below with nearly 50.000 views is @Arabian Legend work as he started the thread and he has to be thanked for it, not me. I am just contributing from time to time.

Saudi Arabia in Pictures | Page 41

LOL, there are no dumb questions (nearly) so feel free to ask.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Makkah ready for Umrah pilgrims*









MAKKAH: AHMAD WAHAJ AL-SIDDIQUI

Published — Monday 30 December 2013

Last update 30 December 2013 1:36 am


> The Makkah Municipality has deployed all its resources to welcome Umrah visitors to the Grand Mosque and offer them the best services like healthy environment and amenities for a comfortable stay in the holy city, said Mayor Osama Al-Bar.
> A labor force of about 7,000 consisting of supervisors, drivers, sweepers and others has started sanitizing the city against any epidemic. A fleet of 550 garbage trucks is busy round the clock.
> The roads are being cleaned and a work force of 3,000 is engaged 24/7 to maintain sanitation. The municipality has fielded 300 electrically operated compressor garbage storage tanks in the holy city to keep unpleasant odor away. These storage tanks are towed away and taken to sites outside Makkah, where the garbage is immediately incinerated.
> One hundred teams will spray insecticides in Makkah, especially around the Grand Mosque, to maintain hygiene, Al-Bar said, adding that a team of hundred workers with a fleet of 10 garbage trucks is on stand by to meet any emergency situation.
> A team of supervisors survey all shops selling foodstuff. If the team finds any stuff past expiry date it is removed and the shop is fined.
> Similarly, all the five butcheries are provided with veterinarians to check the animals before slaughtering and check meat after the animal is slaughtered. The meat shops are kept under continuous surveillance by the inspectors to ensure pure and good supply of meat.
> The restaurants and hotels too are checked off and on, and samples of foodstuff are sent to laboratories for checking. These steps are taken to protect the Umrah visitors from food poisoning.
> Continuous power supply to the 56 tunnels stretching 30 miles is ensured and roads and bridges are kept under watch to guarantee smooth flow of traffic.
> The six parking lots around Makkah are provided with toilets, adequate supply of water for drinking, and mosques for offering prayers, all kept in readiness for the comfort of the Umrah visitors from the Kingdom and from the Gulf countries, said Al-Bar.



Makkah ready for Umrah pilgrims | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*New initiatives to make Madinah eternal capital of Islamic culture*






CULTURAL OASIS: Madinah Gov. Prince Faisal bin Salman with Culture and Information Minister Abdul Aziz Khoja at the opening of a conference of OIC culture ministers in the city. (SPA)

MADINAH: ARAB NEWS

Published — Wednesday 22 January 2014

Last update 22 January 2014 12:40 am

Madinah Gov. Prince Faisal bin Salman on Tuesday announced 13 initiatives aimed at making Madinah the eternal capital of Islamic culture. He said the initiatives have won the support of Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Abdullah.
The announcement comes at the conclusion of activities marking the selection of Madinah as the Islamic Cultural Capital.
Initiatives include the establishment of an oasis for Quranic learning to make Madinah an Islamic cultural center. The oasis will have halls for Quranic recitation, discussions and scientific research.
The Quba Cultural Center is another important project, which includes museums, libraries and parks, in addition to a center to welcome pilgrims and visitors. The King Abdul Aziz Library and the Haram Library will also be developed as part of the new initiatives.
A permanent exhibition will be established for the life and teachings of the Prophet (peace be upon him). Another exhibition center will be established to showcase the Prophet’s battles.
There will be a center for Madinah’s written heritage, the governor said, adding that an old Madinah district would be created inside the King Fahd Park. A center for Islamic architecture in Madinah, the expansion of Hejaz Railway Museum and the development of a Madinah research and studies center are other major initiatives announced by the governor.
Meanwhile, Culture and Information Minister Abdul Aziz Khoja launched a conference for OIC culture ministers in Madinah in the presence of Prince Faisal bin Salman. “Promotion of Cultural Rights in the Muslim World in the Service of Dialogue and Peace” was the conference’s title.
“Muslim countries should be armed with cultural content to promote the principles of Islam and deepen the bonds of brotherhood, harmony and understanding,” Khoja told the ministers.
He appreciated the efforts being made by the Islamic Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization (ISESCO). He also noted Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Abdullah’s initiative for interfaith and intercultural dialogue.
The last conference in Algiers had called for coming up with a draft plan of action to activate the king’s initiative. He urged the ministers to support King Abdullah’s initiative.
“This conference comes within the programs marking Madinah as the capital of Islamic culture. During the last year, numerous activities and programs have been held in the city under the leadership of Prince Faisal,” Khoja said.

New initiatives to make Madinah eternal capital of Islamic culture | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

​*Madinah Museum typifies cultural façade of the city​*




_Madinah Museum is located at the Hejaz Railway Station in Madinah_

*Saudi Gazette report*
20 January 2014

Opened in December 2013, the Madinah Museum is located at the refurbished Hejaz Railway Station in Madinah.

The Saudi Commission for Tourism and Antiquities (SCTA) completed the first phase of the museum at the station, and this represents a cultural façade of Madinah region, which abounds in archeological and Islamic historical sites. “The SCTA has refurbished the buildings of the old Hejaz Railway Station and transformed them into a museum to showcase the rich history of Madinah through the ages ever since the pre-historic period until the present day. The commission had earlier established another museum at the train repair shed to highlight the history of the Hejaz Railway.

The museum’s first phase consists of 14 halls to showcase exhibits, and they include the lobby of the museum, halls for Madinah’s environment and history of its nature, Madinah before Islam, Madinah during the Prophet’s period, halls of the Prophet’s wives and children, Al-Ansar and Muhajireen, the Prophet’s Mosque, Madinah during the period of Caliphs, Madinah through Islamic ages, Madinah in the period of first Saudi state, Madinah in the second Saudi state, Madinah during the period of King Abdul Aziz, and Madinah heritage.

The second phase of the museum would include construction of building on an area covering 12,000 sq. meters. It will house five halls to showcase artifacts from King Abdul Aziz Library of Madinah, and the Prophet’s Mosque, as well as those related to Madinah through the ages, in addition to a hall for children, and another for Saudi life. There will be digital display of artistic and archeological artifacts representing the history of Madinah and its urban heritage through the ages.

Saudi Gazette - Madinah Museum typifies cultural façade of the city














Madinah Museum visiting hours:

Saturday to Thursday from 9:00am to 9:00pm
Friday from 5:00pm to 9:00pm


----------



## al-Hasani

Umrah propels Makkah hotel occupancy to 90%




​21 January 2014

Makkah’s hotel occupancy has risen to more than 90 percent around the central area of the Grand Mosque, raising hopes among investors that they will recoup some of their losses from last year.

*A total of 1.7 million people have come on Umrah since the season opened in December.*

The government reduced the number of pilgrims last year because of the expansion taking place at the Grand Mosque.

Hotel investor Fahd Al-Withinani told Arab News that the season got off to a strong start this year probably because Umrah firms and individuals were more aware of the limits on pilgrim numbers.

Another investor Mazen Drar agreed with this view and said investors now hope to make up for last year’s losses.

Al-Withinani said pilgrims came from inside the Kingdom, Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) countries and Pakistan, India, Indonesia, Malaysia, Jordan, Egypt, Algeria and Sudan. There were fewer pilgrims from Iran, Iraq and Lebanon.

Another investor, Awaid Al-Fahmi, said many Saudis opted to spend the midterm school vacation with their families in Makkah this year.

A room overlooking the Grand Mosque costs SR1,000 a day, while rooms without a view are about SR700 to SR850 a day. Prices in areas around Mahbas Al-Jin and Al-Azizia ranged between SR400 and SR600 for a room a day.

Umrah propels Makkah hotel occupancy to 90% | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Mataf expansion update*​
















*Al-Masjid Al-Haram before the Mataf expansion*​





*Library of Al-Masjid Al-Haram
*​















Dear @WebMaster @Aeronaut @Jungibaaz etc.

Is it possible for one of you to change the title of this thread to "*Makkah and Madinah pilgrimage news*"

Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

So far over 3.2 million pilgrims have arrived for Umrah.

http://www.saudigazette.com.sa/index...20140328200073


*Makkah Emir: King Abdullah expansion project to provide 4000 jobs*​



Last updated: Thursday, March 27, 2014 8:50 PM

*JEDDAH* – Emir of Makkah region Prince Mishal Bin Abdullah said the King Abdullah expansion project for the Grand Mosque in Makkah will provide 4,000 new sustainable jobs for the Saudi youth after completion of the expansion, SPA said.

During his meeting at his office in Jeddah, Prince Mishal received a number of men of letters, writers and journalists. He said the expansion project is forging ahead as planned with follow up and supervision by Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Abdullah.

Prince Mishal said that the Ministry of Finance is working to create the new sustainable job opportunities in the project, aside from the jobs that will be created by the companies operating and maintaining the Grand Mosque.

He confirmed that King Abdullah is keen that the development projects being witnessed by the holy capital will reflect on the citizens.

Prince Mishal listened to several ideas presented by the men of letters, writers and journalists. He expressed his readiness to discuss the ideas with the authorities concerned.

The King Abdullah expansion project of the Grand Mosque includes the development of the northern courtyards on an area estimated at 400,000 square meters.

Makkah Emir: King Abdullah expansion project to provide 4000 jobs | Kingdom | Saudi Gazette​


*Metro Station For The Future In Saudi Arabia*




March - 26 - 2014

Widely known, award-winning architectural practice Snøhetta has designed The Makkah Metro C-Line Stations for Saudi Arabia. The exciting design envisions the unique fusion between the ultra-modern technology of the metro system and the historical richness of Makkah, therefore architecture acts as a framework – both for understanding and enriching the places it meets along the metro line – and for projecting the future vision and goals of the city.

The station – a sleek skin of the future, hovers delicately above the rising urban landscape of the city, creating a new public arena in the space between the ground and the sky. Linking again with tradition, the wrap is a unique ceramic tile with varying degrees of textures and signatures developed in cooperation with local artists.

The hard shell of the station on the inside is revealed to have a soft and ornamented interior consisting of a complex yet contextual mashrabiya screen. The screen links history and technology, consisting of traditional patterns applied through the latest of computer and fabrication technologies – symbolizing the duality between the future and the past. From station to station the mashrabiya screen changes again in color and material offering each station a personal signature whilst retaining a coherent identity throughout the line.

The meeting point, suspended between these two moments, as the plaza rises and the station reaches down, represents the common link between these two distinct elements within the public realm. Creating a bold yet elegant icon for each station – the design defines the network as a coherent unit changing slightly from station to station, because of the different city pattern.

Due to using a highly adaptable strategy for the demands and constraints of the site on the landscape, the new urban plaza connects, orients and safely manages both large and small groups of commuters and pilgrims from all parts of the city and the world – whether departing and arriving on a daily basis or for the first time.

Metro Station For The Future In Saudi Arabia - eVolo | Architecture Magazine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Albaia Mosque: Calling for attention*




29 March 2014 - 28 Jumada Al-Awwal 1435

Albaia mosque lies around half a kilometer from Jamrat al-Kubra. It is visible from a distance with its bright brown color. It represents a perfect balance between sustainable architecture and a historical landmark and still stands in its Islamic glory, depicting a heavenly sight symbolizing eternity and longevity.

Pilgrims, throughout the 270-day Pilgrimage season, come together to witness the miracles of the fifth pillar in Islam: The Haj. As constant renovations and developments happen, pilgrims pass by taking pictures and marveling at the sights before them. Many pilgrims visit Albaia historical mosque to perform their prayers and take memorable photos as this is the mosque where the first bay’ah in Islam (oath of allegiance to a leader) was made before Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) migrated to Madinah.

Before 2007, Albaia mosque was surrounded by high mountains making it the perfect hideaway, in fact, the Prophet used to hide from non-believers here. He would also preach Islam behind the safety and serenity of these high mountains. After 12 years of prophecy, the Prophet sealed the bay’ah here under the witness of 12 men from Yathrib (the historical name of Madinah). The second bay’ah in Islamic history happened at the exact same location with the witness of 73 men and two women from Yathrib. This bay’ah was the beginning of the Islamic State. The then Abbasid Caliphate Abu Jafar Almansour built a mosque at the location in commemoration of the Prophet’s uncle Abbas Bin Abd Almutalib who signed the bay’ah both times.

*Exterior and Interior*

With a capacity of around 500 square meters, the mosque still stands in good shape. One of its unique features is the tilted Mihrab. In pilgrimage season, all of the mosques in the area are closed except for Albaia mosque. According to a historical study conducted in 1988 by Dr. Naser Abdullah Albarakati from the Culture and History Department at Umm Al-Qura University along with his colleague Dr. Mohammad Naisan Sulaiman Mana, the measurements of the mosque are as follows: the north wall of the mosque stands 27.90 meters tall and the west wall of the mosque measures 17 meters wide and 4 meters tall. The mosque has only one door on the north wall and its floor is furnished with red carpet. The mosque itself is surrounded by a steel fence. The mosque does not have any restrooms for performing Wudu.

*Maintaining the mosque*

For many years, Albaia mosque was only remembered by few. According to scholar Ali Bin Abd Alqader Altabri, the last renovation the mosque received was during the rule of Sultan Ahmad Bin Mohammad Khan by the Pasha Hassan Almimar. It underwent minor renovations in 2007.

The expansion plans in the area had initially slated the mosque for demolition to make way for a parking lot for buses that ferry pilgrims. Many citizens of Makkah gathered to defend the location and the historical monument. They called the municipality in Riyadh to exclude the mosque from the demolition plans. They also brought to light the importance of the monument to our history and Islamic culture. The protest went up to the Ministry of Civil and Rural Affairs where it was discussed and considered. Eventually, the citizens won and more attention was drawn to the mosque and its maintenance and renovation to preserve our prophetic history.

http://www.saudigazette.com.sa/index...20140329200180

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

al-Hasani said:


> *Emirati man who walked 2000 km on foot to reach Makkah.
> *
> Walk To Makkah : Emirati walks 2000km To Makkah from Abu Dhabi - YouTube
> 
> *Bosnian man who walked 5700 km on foot to reach Makkah for nearly 1 year.*
> 
> 
> 
> Senad Hadzic Walks 6,000 Kilometers from Bosnia to Mecca! ~ Frosty Mix
> 
> &#x202b;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> water every where . by oldwolf., on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Need Ferrari for this Road . by oldwolf., on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madinah_masjid nabawi_00004 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madinah_masjid nabawi_00011 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Quba Mosque (&#1605;&#1587;&#1580;&#1583; &#1602;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569 by M. Imran Saeed, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kabah, Masjid Al Haram by Kashmirikhan!, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mekkah by CamelKW, on Flickr
> 
> To be continued, Insha'Allah. Please also share similar inspirational hajj pilgrimages.
> 
> *EDIT:*
> Any trolling will be reported and I will make sure to contact the owner of this page to delete such posts. This is not the topic for trolling and will not be tolerated.



beautiful..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wahhab2701

al-Hasani said:


> ​
> 
> *Al-Masjid Al-Haram before the Mataf expansion*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Dear @WebMaster @Aeronaut @Jungibaaz etc.
> 
> Is it possible for one of you to change the title of this thread to "*Makkah and Madinah pilgrimage news*"
> 
> Thank you.


Masha Alloh, a beautiful and sobering picture. Can't wait to visit the holy land.

Btw, welcome back naughty boy and do not get banned again. Otherwise, we gonna miss your pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

@al-Hasani I heard that people of Madinah speak arabic very politely that it sounds like sugar being poured in ones ears, is it true?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Thank you @Wahhab2701

You are welcome @Leader

I have not updated this thread as much as I wanted, nearly not at all, but now I have a few days off so I can update it before the final semester of the year where I will be very busy.



Leader said:


> @al-Hasani I heard that people of Madinah speak arabic very politely that it sounds like sugar being poured in ones ears, is it true?



The Arabic spoken in Madinah differ very little from the one spoken in the other big cities of Hijaz such as Makkah, Jeddah, Ta'if, Yanbu etc. The dialect spoken is Urban Hijazi Arabic which is close to Egyptian Arabic and the Arabic spoken in the Levant (Shami). Also influences from Yemeni Arabic. Sudanese Arabic too. Actually the influences have been the other way around but you know what I mean. I think that many of such sayings are bound in romanticism since taste is personal but of course I do find Hijazi Arabic beautiful as an Hijazi but others might prefer other dialects of Arabic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notsuperstitious

I'd love to visit Makkah, unfortunately as a non muslim, I'm not allowed.

I do not think there is any religious sanction for this practice? Certainly did not exist during the prophets time?


----------



## al-Hasani

notsuperstitious said:


> I'd love to visit Makkah, unfortunately as a non muslim, I'm not allowed.
> 
> I do not think there is any religious sanction for this practice? Certainly did not exist during the prophets time?



The practice has been enforced since the time earliest times of Islam.






It is said in the Noble Qur'an that non-Muslims should not approach Masjid al-Haram and this has been interpreted as them not being able to enter Makkah and Madinah.

The non-Muslims who visited Makkah and Madinah before the modern age either were recent converts or simply just told that they were Muslims and gained entry this way.

I am not going to recommend you doing this as it will go against Islam but in reality you could "fake" an conversion and this way enter Makkah and Madinah. If you are lucky since it is hard to be admitted for hajj in this age of time where the expansion work is taking place and the numbers of pilgrims are thus reduced. Unless you get invited by someone to KSA. In any case you are welcome to ask those questions in the Arabic Coffee Thread on the Arab Defence section of the forum or elsewhere since I would like to keep this thread on topic.

PS: Maybe converting to Islam would be something of your interest when you learnt what Islam is and this way you could enter legally. This answer should help.


----------



## al-Hasani

*
Door of the Kaaba*




















*The expansion work from 2 weeks ago*

*



*












*King Abdullah smart city to offer pilgrims best services*




26 March 2014

The new full-fledged pilgrim city to be established along the Jeddah-Makkah Expressway will be named after Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Abdullah, said Haj Minister Bandar Hajjar.

“It will be a smart city equipped with the most advanced facilities and systems,” he told Makkah Gov. Prince Mishaal bin Abdullah while giving a presentation on the project.

Hajjar said the city would be designed to become an outstanding landmark in Makkah, adding that it would provide all services required by pilgrims coming for Haj and Umrah.

“All residential and administrative services will be made available for pilgrims in the city, which will be linked with the Grand Mosque and the center of Makkah with a public transport system,” he added.

“This city was planned to reduce congestion in areas around the Grand Mosque,” the minister said. The city will have government department offices, residential buildings, health facilities, Tawafa, Zamzam and transport offices, shopping centers, exhibitions centers, mosques and a Haj museum.

Hajjar also briefed the newly appointed governor on his ministry’s efforts to improve services to the guests of God.

Prince Mishaal urged the ministry’s officials to double their efforts in the service of pilgrims.

King Abdullah smart city to offer pilgrims best services | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

al-Hasani said:


> @Jf Thunder please delete your two off-topic posts/posts of no value. We are deleting our to keep the thread back on track. I have an update I want to post.


ok

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Multani

al-Hasani said:


> Thank you.


 
u welcome. Please post more pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Warning a bit long but might be interesting nevertheless for some*​
Ok, this might not have much to do with Makkah and Madinah as such but I am often asked by people that have not visited, Muslim as non-Muslim have the landscape looks not far from Makkah and in the regions of Hijaz that are not located far away from mainly Makkah.

Also how Makkah looks like as a city outside of the Masjid al-Haram and the neighborhoods around the Masjid al-Haram. Many do not know this but Makkah is one of the biggest cities in the ME and it is a very big city meaning that it is scattered across a large geographic area around the mountain hills and valleys. The majority of Makkah is basically located in a valley and many small villages and neighborhoods located many km from the center are part of Makkah.

Makkah is the hottest city in KSA and surrounded by mountains while lying in a valley which gives it a warmer climate than average in Hijaz due to the effects of the mountains and it's also located far enough away from the beautiful Red Sea (80 km) for that not to have an effect climate wise. Mainly due to the sheltering effect of the mountains. Unlike other major cities of Hijaz such as Al-Baha, Ta'if etc. it is not located 2000 meters above sea level or higher which makes it a very hot city unlike those cities and the hundreds of Hijazi villages located in the mountains.

Makkah together with Jeddah are one of the few major cities in KSA that retain their warm weather (basically summer weather) for nearly the entire year.

Many Makkawis venture out to Ta'if, Al-Baha etc. or the many mountain villages during the summer to cool off when Makkah
is a frying pan (LOL). Some also go to Jeddah which is located about 75 km from Makakh and is a coastal city next to the Red Sea which gives it a cooling effect although Jeddah is still hot during summer.

For instance this is how the terrain looks like a few km outside of Makkah:























For more photos below look below in the link:

The Mountains of Makkah | NidalM Photography

This is how it looks a bit further away from Makkah but still Hijaz:










Here is a little clip from Makkah:






Makakh is also one of the most cosmopolitan cities in the Muslim world and world overall. You have natives of various Arab origins from various regions and countries on the Arabian Peninsula and obviously Arab countries outside of the Arabian Peninsula such as Egypt, Levant, Iraq , Sudan etc. aside from the people of Central Asian, South Asian, South East Asian, African etc. origins. Or those from the remaining ME.

Many have mixed with each other by now. The local cuisine is influenced by all that and it shows in the food variety.

Makkawi people are in general a very proud people and welcoming and many families have dealt with pilgrims for thousands of years (Makkah was a sight for pilgrimage before Islam as well) and they are accustomed to pilgrims and foreigners.

A curiosity that confirms this is that the current gate keepers of the Kaaba held this position before Islam.
Here is more information for the people who can speak Arabic:

http://makkawi.com






Many other interesting videos below on this Youtube Channel but unfortunately it is only in Arabic.

makkawiTV - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Multani

al-Hasani said:


> ​
> Many other interesting videos below on this Youtube Channel but unfortunately it is only in Arabic.
> 
> makkawiTV - YouTube


 
Nevertheless, they are SUPERB videos! People don't know about the beauty found in Saudi Arabia. He is wearing the Hijazi colour, yellow, and speaking in Hijazi Arabic. masha Allah, very nice! It almost felt he was gonna rise and start singing a qasida

This is local culture in Jeddah, Makkawis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Check those two videos out:






‫رواشين 2 : عيدنا في الحجاز غير‬‎ - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Multani

From the website Makkawi.com that brother al Hasani posted. SubhanAllah subHanAllah 

http://makkawi.com/Liberary/Audio/ItemDetails.aspx?ID=1940

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Before we go off-topic dear then I want you to introduce you to this deceased great cleric that was a family friend of our family and distant relative of my father.

Muhammad Alawi al-Maliki - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The great Al-Sharif Muhammad Alawi al-Maliki.

He visited Pakaistan on several occasions.

From his funeral:






He is greatly missed by the locals.





A great representative of our faith. One of the best in our times undoubtedly.

I have talked about him in detail before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Multani

al-Hasani said:


> Check those two videos out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‫رواشين 2 : عيدنا في الحجاز غير‬‎ - YouTube


 
Oh My God Oh My God I WANT TO GO BACKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!

*SubhanAllah SubHanAllah SubhanAllah*

*MashaAllah MashAllah MashAllah*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Makkawi women ‘enrich the holy city’s history’





Makkah - 1907​25 March 2014 - 24 Jumada Al-Awwal 1435

*MAKKAH* — The women of Makkah have played a significant role in the process of development through various ages and worked diligently to spread knowledge and enlightenment among the female members of society, according to a number of historians and anthropologists.

"Through the ages, Makkawi women have played a pivotal role in inculcating knowledge in their society," Abdullatif Bin Dihais, a historian, told Al-Watan newspaper on Sunday.

He said many Makkawi women had established themselves as Islamic scholars and experts in fiqh (Islamic jurisprudence) and other branches of knowledge.

Hussain Shafie, professor of Islamic history at Umm Al-Qura University, said many Makkawi women had made their mark in the fields of Islamic subjects, education, arts, language, medicine and others.

He said Makkah is full of families who were famous for their impeccable knowledge in civilizations and religion. "Among others, these include the families of Bin Fahd, Al-Tabariyah and Al-Fasi," he said.

Shafie said many scholarly women in Makkah were teaching Qur'an, fiqh, tawheed (monotheism) and language in their own homes. He cited the names of famous women scholars in Makkah including Asia Bin Jar Allah Al-Tabariyah, Husna Bint Mohammed Bin Kamil, Umm Al-Khair Bint Abdul Qadir, Umm Kalthoum Bint Abdul Wahid, Umm Hani Bint Mohammed, Zainab Bint Ahmed, Zain Al-Sharaf Bint Abdul Qadir, Sayidat Al-Jamie Bint Abdul Qadir, Naseem Bint Mohammed and Kamaliyah Bint Mohammed.

"All these women were also narrators of the Prophet's (peace be upon him) Ahadith (prophetic teachings)," he said.

Faisal Al-Sharif, a professor of modern history, said Makkawi women have been playing a great role in society since the advent of Islam in the Arabian Peninsula.

He said Makkawi women were able to contribute to the spread of knowledge in society on an equal footing with men. "The Makkawi women were famous for their knowledge, intellectual and literary activities," he said.

Al-Sharif said the libraries in the Arab world contain many books written by the Makkawi women on various aspects of knowledge and religion. "The Makkawi women had always enriched the Haj and Umrah seasons through the knowledge they were determined to spread among pilgrims," he said.

http://www.saudigazette.com.sa/index...20140325199748


----------



## Multani

al-Hasani said:


> Before we go off-topic dear then I want you to introduce you to this deceased great cleric that was a family friend of our family and distant relative of my father.
> 
> Muhammad Alawi al-Maliki - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The great Al-Sharif Muhammad Alawi al-Maliki.
> 
> He visited Pakaistan on several occasions.
> 
> From his funeral:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is greatly missed by the locals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A great representative of our faith. One of the best in our times undoubtedly.
> 
> I have talked about him in detail before.


 

I visited his grave daily before Maghrib


----------



## al-Hasani

Well you have to follow with the time I guess!​
*Makkah Museum *

*



*

*




*


































​


----------



## al-Hasani

*Makkah Museum part 2




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

I went for Umrah last month. Makkah is in total mess literally. Not only expansion Of haram,,, but the construction within 3 KM radius of Haram,,, tearing down buildings,, creating new ones. Makkah is messy and dirty now a days.

Though good thing was,, AL BAIK Restaurant near Haram in some plaza... Finger licking food 
That HARAM WIFI is not free. So most prefer using their GPRS.


----------



## al-Hasani

mafiya said:


> I went for Umrah last month. Makkah is in total mess literally. Not only expansion Of haram,,, but the construction with 3 KM radius of Haram,,, tearing down buildings,, creating new ones. Makkah is messy and dirty now a days.



Yes, it is. Temporarily. The central neighborhoods are but the villages around Makkah, whether mountain villages or not are as they always used to be. Pilgrims usually don't see that much of Makkah but you can see this useful video below and probably recognize some areas.





But right now as mentioned in other threads it is a big construction place. A bit like other parts of KSA right now. But it is temporarily and such work will bring a lot of positives with it. Hopefully that is.


----------



## Bratva

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, it is. Temporarily. The central neighborhoods are but the villages around Makkah, whether mountain villages or not are as they always used to be. Pilgrims usually don't see that much of Makkah but you can see this useful video below and probably recognize some areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But right now as mentioned in other threads it is a big construction place. A bit like other parts of KSA right now. But it is temporarily and such work will bring a lot of positives with it. Hopefully that is.



There wasn't many buildings infront of Jabal Thawr on my last visit. But now a whole neighborhood is residing there all with Haphazard buildings. Same with *Jabal al-Nour *area*. *Road expansion plus an increase in population around Jabal e noor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

MashaAllah nice effort @al-Hasani bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistanisage

Subhan'Allah.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

The ceremonial and anual washing of the Kaaba before Ramadan was performed this Thursday.

This is Sunnah as Prophet Muhammad (saws) washed the Kaaba after the conquest of Makkah in 8 AH.












The expansion project is going underway as planned.

The *TEMPORARY* Mataf:
























​@WebMaster @Manticore @Jungibaaz @nuclearpak @Aeronaut @Emmie @jaibi @Oscar @Manticore

I ask one of you to change the title of the thread to "*Makkah and Madinah News and Updates*"*.
*
Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

*Architects propose cultural complex in Madinah*​Jun 18, 2014

Dutch architecture firm Mecanoo has proposed a cultural complex in Madinah, Saudi Arabia, that is inspired by Arabic calligraphy and the Qur’an.

The firm envisaged a series of interconnected buildings that, when viewed from above, makes up an abstract interpretation of Arabic letters.

Mecanoo reinterpreted the formal calligraphy into interlocking, fluid buildings that create a series of public and private spaces.

As well as being inspired by calligraphy, the design took inspiration from the Qur’an – including references to mountains.

Mecanoo wants to recreate the idea of a mountainous range when visitors first come upon the complex with high walls in front of them.

http://www.constructionweekonline.co...ex-in-madinah/


*Noble Quran Oasis by Mecanoo*




17 Jun 2014

The Noble Quran Oasis competition which wants to create a spatial and visual experience in Al Madinah, Saudi Arabia, received a proposition from the Mecanoo architectural practice from the Netherlands and it involves a structure which references the ancient Islamic cities through its poetic aspect that are inspired by the Arabic calligraphy.

The arid and mountainous landscape wants to encourage growth through culture and the structure takes care of the guests by ensuring an intimate retreat.The city is located in a fertile oasis with elevated peaks surrounding it and thus the designers wanted to emphasize the role of the mountains in Islamic culture as a symbol of promise.

The undulating structure continues the landscape and welcomes guests into a cave-like interior with clearly defined areas and a monumental entrance. The greenery and natural environment is landscaped in the shape of internal patios and the larger spaces inside are to be used for military parades or other festivities.

Noble Quran Oasis by Mecanoo































​@WebMaster @Manticore @Jungibaaz @Aeronaut @Emmie @jaibi @Oscar @Manticore @Chak Bamu

I kindly ask one of you to change the title of the thread to "*Makkah and Madinah News and Updates*"*.*

Maybe move the thread to the "Arab section" or is this a social issue so that it cannot be posted on that section?

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

New Madinah Airport Project Update











The new Madinah airport in the west region of Saudi Arabia. The airport roof is
made of 84 steel palm trees, which are placed side by side to form the roof.





Weight of each tree 70 ton, and top portion of tree is 18 x18 mtrs and height is 9 mtrs





It's made of steel pipe, this great job was manufactured, fabricated and erected by AIC.
They used a 500 ton crawler crane for lifting, spmt, man lift and many other equipment.










@Aeronaut

Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

The new Anjum Hotel in Makkah opened on 9 June 2014.

*Special Opening Offer.*

Book and stay by 16th July to enjoy *25% off*.

*Offer is valid for bookings made between *10th June 2014 to 16th July 2014*, for stays taken between *10th June 2014 to 16th July 2014 inclusive.*

Special Opening Offer | Anjum Hotels

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Madinah Museum*



















































*Visiting hours:*
- Saturday to Thursday : 09:00 AM to 09:00 PM
- Friday: 05:00 PM to 09:00 PM

So who here is lucky enough to visit Makkah and Madinah for Hajj this October?​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> New Madinah Airport Project Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Madinah airport in the west region of Saudi Arabia. The airport roof is
> made of 84 steel palm trees, which are placed side by side to form the roof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weight of each tree 70 ton, and top portion of tree is 18 x18 mtrs and height is 9 mtrs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's made of steel pipe, this great job was manufactured, fabricated and erected by AIC.
> They used a 500 ton crawler crane for lifting, spmt, man lift and many other equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Aeronaut
> 
> Thanks!


Seems like this Turkish company is very active in Arab world, 60% of their projects are in Arab countrys, i saw them operating Airports but didnt know they are also active in construction sector.

TAV Construction | Our Projects

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## the just

Brother Al- Hasani,thank you from the bottom of my heart.All these pictures making me sad right now. There were so many things to see when I was there.But seen so little.
Insha Allah.if I am alive and well I will visit again.Next time with my children.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

the just said:


> Brother Al- Hasani,thank you from the bottom of my heart.All these pictures making me sad right now. There were so many things to see when I was there.But seen so little.
> Insha Allah.if I am alive and well I will visit again.Next time with my children.


Dear, once the pilgrims that are visiting KSA will have more freedom in terms of traveling and the country adopts a real tourism sector (change of rules) you will see a thriving tourism sector and KSA will be in the top 10 of most visited countries. Already in top 15 if I am not wrong. Billions of dollars have been put aside for the tourism sector.

See this thread below:

Tourist visas to be introduced in KSA

I felt a bit sad reading your post. Insha'Allah you will get another opportunity together with your children.

@xenon54

Well the Arab world is one of the biggest markets of the world and one of the most rapidly growing so that is not so surprising. Especially with Turkey being a direct neighbor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> *Visiting hours:*
> - Saturday to Thursday : 09:00 AM to 09:00 PM
> - Friday: 05:00 PM to 09:00 PM
> 
> So who here is lucky enough to visit Makkah and Madinah for Hajj this October?​


Is this the original Hejaz railway or just a replica?


----------



## al-Hasani

xenon54 said:


> Is this the original Hejaz railway or just a replica?



The railway is original although renovated. Same with the wagons if I am not mistaken. In fact there are still remains of some old wagons as below but they are left there deliberately.






Those remains are mostly found around Mada'in Saleh.



wadi hamdh bridges by tumbrent, on Flickr



medain selah by tumbrent, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> The railway is original although renovated. Same with the wagons if I am not mistaken. In fact there are still remains of some old trains but they are left there deliberately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medain selah by tumbrent, on Flickr



 This picture is astonishing, as if the time stood still, its in pretty good shape if you consider that its abandoned since 100 years, dry climate preserved it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

xenon54 said:


> This picture is astonishing, as if the time stood still, its in pretty good shape if you consider that its abandoned since 100 years, dry climate preserved it.



I also believe that altitude plays a role. Hijaz is after all heavily mountainous in most areas aside from the coastline. Makes the air denser. Less humidity too. They would not have survived if they were located in Jeddah which often has humid weather and is next to the Red Sea which is a tropical sea.

Anjum Hotel that opened earlier this June:

The hotel has 1743 rooms.











ALJREIC opens 1743-room Anjum Hotel in Makkah | HotelierMiddleEast.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> I also believe that altitude plays a role. Hijaz is after all heavily mountainous in most areas aside from the coastline. Makes the air denser.


What is the altitute in hejaz region on avarage?


----------



## al-Hasani

xenon54 said:


> What is the altitute in hejaz region on avarage?



I am not sure. The highest elevation is 3.133 meters. But it depends on the area of Hijaz. So it's hard to tell. Excluding the mostly tropical or dry coastline which lies at sea level my guess would be something between 1.000-1.500 meters on average. Also Southern Hijaz is mostly fertile while the north (where Mada'in Saleh and those remains of those wagons are located) is drier and also located at a lower altitude but the humidity is much lower. For instance there is a big difference in humidity between Al-Baha and Tabuk for instance. Or Jeddah (which is located at the Red Sea) and Ta'if which is located at 1.900 meters of altitude in the interior.

I think it's the unique climate of Northern Hijaz that has caused this.


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> I am not sure. The highest elevation is 3.133 meters. But it depends on the area of Hijaz. So it's hard to tell. Excluding the mostly tropical or dry coastline which lies at sea level my guess would be something between 1.000-1.500 meters on average. Also Southern Hijaz is mostly fertile while the north (where Mada'in Saleh and those remains of those wagons are located) is drier and also located at a lower altitude but the humidity is much lower. For instance there is a big difference in humidity between Al-Baha and Tabuk for instance. Or Jeddah (which is located at the Red Sea) and Ta'if which is located at 1.900 meters of altitude in the interior.
> 
> I think it's the unique climate of Northern Hijaz that has caused this.


3000m?  Didnt expected this.


----------



## al-Hasani

*5.3m slated to perform Umrah before Ramadan*






​JEDDAH: ARAB NEWS

Published — Tuesday 24 June 2014

Last update 24 June 2014 12:23 am

The number of Muslims performing the Umrah pilgrimage is expected to increase with the advent of Ramadan.
The latest statistics reveal that around 5.3 million pilgrims have entered the Kingdom up until Sunday since the beginning of the Umrah season.
The Ministry of Health said in a press statement that it would continue preparations for the Umrah season by spreading awareness among pilgrims on precautionary and preventive measures to stay healthy.
The ministry also stressed the importance of vaccinations, which should be taken by pilgrims to protect against diseases.
The ministry also said that it is closely monitoring the health condition of incoming Umrah pilgrims in the two holy cities of Makkah and Madinah from the day of their arrival until they leave the country. The Ministry of Haj has confirmed that no Umrah pilgrim has been affected by the coronavirus during the current season.

5.3m slated to perform Umrah before Ramadan | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

The expansion work is currently underway almost 24/7. Some photos from a few days ago:

















































​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

*Space for 625,000 more created at Grand Mosque*

*



*
​MAKKAH: ARAB NEWS

Published — Thursday 3 July 2014

Last update 3 July 2014 2:45 pm

Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Abdullah has instructed Grand Mosque authorities to open the newly expanded annex buildings of the Grand Mosque for the use of worshippers during Ramadan.
A source at the Presidency of the Two Holy Mosques said the king’s directive would provide extra prayer space for more than 625,000 worshippers inside the mosque and its courtyards. The royal gesture would help reduce congestion among worshippers inside and outside the mosque, he added.
The king has also ordered that pilgrims be allowed to make use of the expanded “mataf” (circumambulation area around the House of God) on the ground floor, as well as on the first floor, to accommodate 40,000 pilgrims per hour.
Nearly two million worshippers, including foreign pilgrims, attend taraweeh prayers at the mosque and a large number of them stand on roads leading to the mosque. School vacation in the Arab world has increased crowding in the holy city.
Maj. Gen. Abdul Rahman Al-Qahtani, director of communications, said that more than 1,250 cameras have been set up inside and outside the mosque to monitor the movement of pilgrims and worshippers and ensure their safety. “We monitor pilgrims through 270 TV screens and if we find anything wrong, we inform field officers to take corrective action.”
Yousuf Al-Wabil, vice chairman of the committee of religious consultants, said the presidency would not allow people to hoard space at the Grand Mosque for other people. 
“This is a wrongful practice and we want to change this system by spreading awareness and preventing people from practicing it.”

Space for 625,000 more created at Grand Mosque | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.


*Accor to open 5-star and 834-room big Zamzam Pullman in Madinah*​



​Jul 1, 2014

*Accor Hotelservices Middle East has continued the rapid expansion of its development pipeline with the addition of the five-star Zamzam Pullman Madinah in Saudi Arabia, which is set to open by September.*

The company has signed a management agreement with real estate development company Munshaat for Projects & Contracting Co for the property, which will be made up of two towers.

It is set to have 834 rooms and suites and will be located just 150 metres away from the Holy Mosque in Madinah.

Accor said construction of the Zamzam Pullman is at advanced stage and it is scheduled to open by September 2014, in time for the Hajj season, the Islamic pilgrimage to Makkah.

“We are proud to sign another Pullman hotel with Munshaat, following the successful Zamzam Pullman in Makkah, which was rebranded in 2012,” said Accor Hotelservices Middle East COO Christophe Landais.

“The Kingdom is and has been an important market for Accor for nearly 30 years, offering strong growth opportunities given the huge increase in religious tourism, especially in the cities of Makkah and Madinah, which welcomes millions of pilgrims each year.”

In Tower A at the hotel, guests will be able to choose between a standard room (321 keys) or three different types of suites (70, 80 and 138 keys respectively).

Tower B will house 200 standard rooms and 25 suites. Guests will be able choose to dine in an open-all-day restaurant, roof top restaurant or café lounge. The hotel will also have a terrace and a 150 square meter meeting room.

“It is with great pleasure that we announce the signing of the hotel management agreement for the second Pullman hotel in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, pursuant to our great success in Zamzam Pullman in Makkah,” said a member of Munshaat’s management team.

“The opportunities in the hospitality sector in the Kingdom have been the central interest of Munshaat for the past 11 years. Munshaat will continue to develop and invest in world class estates to cater for the growing demand of visitors to the religious sites in the Kingdom.”

The hotel will be Accor’s fifth Pullman hotel, and third in Saudi Arabia, bringing our total number of Pullman rooms to 2832. Another two Pullmans currently under development in the Middle East, which add an additional 822 rooms.

In recent weeks, Accord has announced deals for the largest hotel under the Ibis brand, in Dubai, another Ibis property in Jeddah and a 215-room Novotel in Riyadh.
​Accor to open 834-room Zamzam Pullman Madinah | HotelierMiddleEast.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

*Imams Schedule for Ramadan 1435






Al-Rahili: 60 years of providing iftar meals in Ramadan*

*



*
_Muslims wait inside Masjid Al Nabawi for break-fast._​
​MADINAH: NADIM AL-HAMID

Published — Monday 7 July 2014

Last update 7 July 2014 12:27 pm

Seventy-year-old Muhammad Salim Allah Al-Rahili is known as one of the oldest volunteers who help in providing iftar meals to Muslims in the Prophet’s Mosque in Madinah. For more than sixty years, Al-Rahili has been a regular helper in the mosque particularly in the Rawdah and Al-Mukabariya area.

Arab News met Al-Rahili as he was overseeing the preparations for the iftar as his usual habit every year. More than one thousand visitors to the Prophet's Mosque eat iftar together every day through more than six tables scattered in different areas around the mosque including the squares adjacent to the mosque.

Describing the meals in Ramadan, he explained that each meal includes yogurt, milk, bread, coffee, dates and Duqa, which is a mixture of home-made spices.

He refused to reveal the cost of each meals saying that charity work are done for the sake of God and doing good and he doesn’t seek fame or stardom.

In a related project, Makkah Gov. Prince Mishaal bin Abdullah inaugurated a project to provide break-fasting meals to 1.5 million people in the Makkah province. 
The Jeddah Charity Warehouse will implement the project that will be named after Prince Mishaal as a part of its Ramadan programs. The prince made a considerable donation to the project and opened the project’s electronic website. The website (jedcs.net) will receive volunteers wishing to join this project.
Sheikh Abdullah Al-Othaim, chairman of the board of the warehouse, told Arab News that Iftar meals will be distributed as a part of a geographical map that covers the Makkah region.
Al-Othaim welcomed more than three thousand volunteers to the programs. Each volunteer will spend two hours of their time between 5:30 and 7:30 p.m. to distribute meals to people in public squares, at traffic light, and streets.
Al-Othaim expressed gratitude to the governmental bodies, the private sectors and philanthropists for their participation in the program inviting other to support the warehouse projects that targets poor and needy people.

Al-Rahili: 60 years of providing iftar meals in Ramadan | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.​

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*



*Ramadan and Iftar in the holy city of Madinah*















​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Umrah visas to exceed six million this year*





HOLY TASK: People gather in Haram ahead of Friday prayer.​
Saturday 5 July 2014

The Ministry of Haj expects the number of visas for Umrah visitors to exceed 6 million this year, with over 400,000 likely to arrive this month alone.

Bander Al-Hajjar, minister of Haj, said the ministry issued more than 6 million visas, adding that more than 5.6 million pilgrims arrived for Umrah, of whom 5.3 million had already left Saudi Arabia.

“The Saudi government has completed all preparations. We have been implementing several projects aimed at facilitating the Umrah season and to accommodate the large number of visitors,” said Al-Hajjar.

These projects are unique and unprecedented in the history in terms of diversity, speed and efficiency, he added.

The government’s measures seek to cover all aspects of development to meet the future needs of pilgrims and visitors of Madinah in order to provide them with the best services from the day they arrive in the Kingdom until they leave.

The Kingdom has given top priority to the development of the two holy mosques in Makkah and Madinah.

According to sources, the government has spent more than SR 250 billion on Haram and Haj expansion projects, which include the expansion of mataf (circumambulation area around the Holy Kaaba) in order to increase its capacity from 48,000 to 130,000 per hour.

The ongoing work has reduced the mataf’s capacity to 22,000 per hour, a reason that prompted the government to reduce the number of foreign Haj pilgrims by 20 percent and domestic pilgrims by 50 percent, in order to prevent stampedes and ensure the security and safety of the guests of God.

Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Abdullah has ordered that work on the expansion project of the Prophet’s Mosque in Madinah should start immediately in order for it to be completed in less than two years.

*The mosque building will sprawl over an area of 614,800 square meters or 1060 X 580 meters while the combined space of the mosque and plazas will be 1,020,500 square meters or 1300 X 785 meters, which can accommodate one million worshippers inside the mosque and 800,000 others in the plaza.*

Umrah visas to exceed six million this year | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.
















-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Cannon marking the beginning of the Ramadan in the holy city of Makkah*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Pedesterian tunnels connected with the new expansion work*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*3,000 volunteers help pilgrims in Makkah*




Wednesday 9 July 2014

More than 3,000 young volunteers are taking part in the ninth consecutive "Youth of Makkah at Your Service” program to help pilgrims and visitors at the Grand Mosque.

Khaled Al-Wafi, the program manager, said the volunteers help the elderly and people with disabilities during their Tawaf or circumambulation around the Kaaba.

The program is being run with the General Presidency for the Affairs of the Two Holy Mosques.

He said volunteers work 24 hours a day in shifts at the Grand Mosque.

3,000 volunteers help pilgrims in Makkah | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.

*Saudi women volunteer to serve pilgrims




*​Wednesday, 09 July 2014

MAKKAH — A total of 500 young Saudi women and girls from various parts of the Kingdom have joined the Saudi Red Crescent Society as volunteers to provide paramedic, rescue and emergency services to pilgrims inside the Grand Mosque during the holy month of Ramadan.

Long before the start of Ramadan, the Red Crescent advertised in the local newspapers asking for women volunteers to work as paramedics and rescuers in the Grand Mosque during the fasting month.

The society was specifically looking for doctors, pharmacists, nurses and technicians to join its teams at the Grand Mosque.

Spokeswoman of the Red Crescent, Mashaiel Al-Shamrani, said women volunteers were deployed in 15 locations inside the Grand Mosque. “Each location will have a medical doctor, a pharmacist and a nurse,” she said.

She said women volunteers will obtain practical experience from their work with the Red Crescent.

“They will be able to deal with sick people and hence add practical experience to their theoretical studies,” she said.

Al-Shamrani said each volunteer should have experience in first aid and attended a training course in basic life support. “The volunteer should also obtain the approval of her male guardian,” she added.

Raghdah Al-Mihmadi, a student of pharmacology at King Abdulaziz University in Jeddah, said she considers her volunteer work with the Red Crescent as a charity deed. “I will provide paramedical services to the emergency cases and will thus gain reward from Allah,” she said.

Hadeel Khoj, a medicine student at KAU, said most of the diseases the pilgrims complain about are arthritis, headaches, dizziness, fever, high blood pressure, diabetes and others. She said they will try to treat patients inside the Grand Mosque but if their conditions do not improve they will be transported to the nearest hospital in Makkah.

Rahma Bukhari, a medicine student at Al-Batarjee Medical College, said she volunteered for humanitarian and spiritual reasons to serve the guests of God.

“The little medicine we give will make thousands of Umrah pilgrims happy during the fasting month,” she added.

Suhaila Binaimin, a nursing student, said she comes every day from Jeddah to Makkah to serve the guests of God.

“I also use the opportunity to pray at the Grand Mosque,” she said.

She said these pilgrims have crossed long distances to arrive in the Kingdom so it is her duty to serve them. She added that many of them would not have the money to get treatment in private hospitals.

“Therefore, we provide them with medication right inside the Grand Mosque,” she added.

Hala Salma, a medicine student at Umm Al-Qura University in Makkah, said they have a communication problem with some of the pilgrims who do not speak Arabic or English.

“We often try to use sign language to understand their problems,” she said.

http://www.saudigazette.com.sa/index...20140709211023

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wahhab2701

al-Hasani said:


> *Imams Schedule for Ramadan 1435
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​





al-Hasani said:


> *Imams Schedule for Ramadan 1435
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> ​


 I do not see sheikh Sudais name in the list. Is it due to health reason or what? Thanks for the pictures on the progress of al-haram construction brother

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Wahhab2701 said:


> I do not see sheikh Sudais name in the list. Is it due to health reason or what? Thanks for the pictures on the progress of al-haram construction brother



Brother, Sheikh al-Sudais is based in Makkah during the Ramadan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wahhab2701

al-Hasani said:


> Brother, Sheikh al-Sudais is based in Makkah during the Ramadan.


 jeeeezzzz....yeah that is for the Prophet mosque. it is because your previous post is about al haram construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

Hello to the thread.


----------



## al-Hasani

*Top security in place to deal with Makkah rush*




​JEDDAH: IRFAN MOHAMMED

Published — Monday 21 July 2014

Last update 21 July 2014 2:15 am

Authorities in Makkah have intensified efforts to cope with the influx of pilgrims flooding into the holy city during the last 10 days of Ramadan.
Security forces are only allowing Umrah pilgrims wearing “ihram,” the pilgrimage attire, to enter the Grand Mosque, while barricades have been set up at every entrance and gates by security forces.
Many pilgrims are finding it difficult to find space even outside the Grand Mosque to join the congregational night prayers. Special forces under the Saudi diplomatic corps that have been assigned to crowd control management are not allowing pilgrims to sit anywhere in or around the Grand Mosque.
The Health Ministry has drawn up a special plan to deal with emergency cases, especially on the 27th night of Ramadan, on which Muslims believe destiny was determined.
Emergency teams have been put on high alert, while temporary teams in Taif and Jeddah have been deployed to deal with accident cases.
The ministry is equipped to admit incoming emergency cases from accidents occurring on Riyadh, Jeddah and Madinah highways.
Airstrips at King Abdullah Medical City and the Al-Noor Hospital are on alert to receive emergency cases brought in by helicopters from accident sites, according to Abdul Wahab Shubaily of the Health Ministry in Makkah.
Security aviation forces, meanwhile, have been conducting air surveillance to identify traffic jams in the city and to provide humanitarian aid, security operations and logistical support to vital government agencies during Ramadan.
“Eight helicopters are taking part in surveillance operations,” said Mohammed Al-Harbi, head of security aviation.
“The Grand Mosque area and highways connecting Makkah to Jeddah, Madinah and Riyadh are constantly monitored from above.”
The Civil Defense has set up six special teams to assist medial-related cases.
“We have deployed Civil Defense personnel inside the Grand Mosque to assist pilgrims,” Col. Saleh Al-Olayani of Makkah’s Civil Defense told Arab News.
“Falling ill suddenly can hamper pilgrim traffic, so we have deployed teams inside the Grand Mosque to shift sick and elderly pilgrims who cannot continue performing the pilgrimage onto ambulances and then to hospitals,” he said.
“A standby force that is being supervised by 25 senior officers will help Civil Defense personnel boost the capability of field teams and units, while the Civil Defense operation room will monitor the movement of Umrah pilgrims via CCTV cameras that cover all of Makkah’s districts around the clock.”

Top security in place to deal with Makkah rush | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Al-Masjid an-Nabawi

28 July 2014










​


----------



## al-Hasani

Al-Masjid an-Nabawi guide to the expansion project


----------



## al-Hasani

Madinah Governor inaugurates project of Dar Al-Hijrah Company

*Project to serve visitors of the Prophet's Mosque can accommodate more than 120,000 guests*​




​Madinah, Ramadan 26, 1435, July 23, 2014, SPA
​Prince Faisal bin Salman bin Abdulaziz, Governor of Madinah Region and Chairman of Madinah Development Commission, inaugurated here yesterday evening the project of Dar Al-Hijrah Company owned by Public Investment Fund of Ministry of Finance, in the presence of Minister of Finance Dr. Ibrahim Abdulaziz Al-Assaf and Minister of Hajj Dr. Bandar bin Mohammed Hajjar.

The Ministry of Finance said in a press statement that this giant project is one of wide ranges of proposed projects for the development of Madinah and a compensation for the facilities removed from their location after entering in the project of the Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Abdullah bin Abdulaziz for the grand expansion of the Prophet's Mosque and its precincts aiming to serve visitors of the Prophet's Mosque after performing Hajj and Umrah rituals.

The project is located on an area of *one million six hundred thousand square meters*, three kilometers southwest of the Prophet's Mosque, about 3 kilometers from Miqat, and 900 meters from Quba Mosque.

The project includes about *one hundred administrative and residential towers* that can accommodate *more than 120,000 guests* distributed to *40,000 rooms* of grade four and five-stars.

Each hotel has a wide reception lounge, waiting halls, restaurants, cafes and business centers.

The project also includes a building of Ministry of Hajj and Central Hajj Committee in Madinah; administrative offices of Hajj missions; Guides National Foundation; Tawafah (Circumambulation) Foundation; Motor General Syndicate; Travel and Tourism Agency, and medical missions.

The offices can accommodate *31,000 employees*.

For his part, the Minister of Finance and Chairman of Board of Directors of Public Investment Fund, Dr. Ibrahim Al-Assaf expressed his thanks and appreciation to the Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Abdullah bin Abdulaziz Al Saud for his approval of the project of Dar Al-Hijrah Company, also expressing his pride of the approval that Public Investment Fund implements the project.

He described in a press statement the project as unique in many ways, saying, "The project is the largest one to be implemented by the Public Investment Fund in Madinah. It is unique as it serves pilgrims, Umrah performers and visitors and unique in its design and time".

Minister Al-Assaf pointed out that this project will serve visitors of Madinah and citizens as a private sector and it will be ready within two years, noting the construction of *a hospital that can accommodate 400 beds* to serve the project and surrounding area

For his part, the Minister of Hajj Dr. Bandar Hajjar praised the Government of the Kingdom under the leadership of the Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Abdullah bin Abdulaziz Al Saud, the Crown Prince and Deputy Crown Prince for its blessed role in the service of the Two Holy Mosques and care for pilgrims, Umrah performers and visitors.

The Minister said in a press statement, "Allah Almighty bestowed upon the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia the grand blessing and honor in the service of pilgrims, Umrah performers and visitors who come from all over the world to perform their rituals''.

He praised Allah Almighty that the Kingdom's leadership has given top priorities to the reconstruction of the Two Holy Mosques, care for their visitors, and the provision of all means of security and prosperity for pilgrims, Umrah performers and visitors so that they can perform their rituals easily and comfortably.

The Minister of Hajj said that these projects are unprecedented in terms of area, quality and speed of implementation, including this giant project assigned for receiving and bidding farewell to pilgrims, Umrah performers and visitors to Madinah.

http://www.spa.gov.sa/English/print.php?id=1256474
http://www.spa.gov.sa/English/print.php?id=1256484
http://www.spa.gov.sa/English/print.php?id=1256498

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

King Abdullah City for Pilgrims

Massive housing project launched in Madinah






_HOUSING BONANZA: Madinah Gov. Prince Faisal bin Salman presses a button
to launch the Dar Al-Hijrah real estate project in the city on Tuesday._​
Thursday 24 July 2014
​Madinah Gov. Prince Faisal bin Salman launched a massive real estate project here Tuesday, which is estimated to cost SR55 billion.

The project, comprising 100 residential towers with four-star to five-star hotels, will accommodate more than 120,000 people. The state-owned Public Investment Fund is financing the project.

Finance Minister Ibrahim Al-Assaf, Haj Minister Bandar Hajjar and other senior government officials attended the launching ceremony. The project will create an additional 40,000 rooms near the Prophet’s Mosque in Madinah to meet the needs of visitors.

The building will also house the Haj Ministry’s branch office in Madinah, the office of the Higher Haj Committee, other related Haj agencies, office of the Saudi Commission for Tourism and Antiquities and offices of the Tawafa organizations for pilgrims from different countries.

The Ministry of Finance revealed that the project, named Dar Al-Hijrah, is being built on an area covering 1.6 million square meters, adding that it would take two years to complete. Of the 100 towers, 20 will be used for administrative purposes and 80 for residential purpose. Each building would have 30 floors.

According to the ministry, the project will also include 76 four-star hotels and six five-star hotels offering rooms for 40,000 people. The government offices are designed to accommodate 31,000 employees.

The project will also house a 400-bed hospital. A railway station would also be built to transport up to 84,000 pilgrims daily to and from the Prophet’s Mosque on lines elevated above the streets and bus station.

*Project in 3 phases*​
The project would be implemented over three phases, the ministry said.

*The first phase* would include the foundation building process.
*The second phase *would see the building of offices for the Ministry of Haj, which would open before the next Haj season.
*The third phase* involves the construction of residential buildings, which would open after next year's Haj season.

The project site has already been handed over to contractors.

The project is part of projects ordered by Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Abdullah to expand and upgrade the Prophet's Mosque and surrounding areas.

Massive housing project launched in Madinah | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

The melodious nature of the Madinah adhan





_From top left: Abdulrahman Abdul Elah Khashoggi, Kamil Saleh Al-Najdi, Essam
Hussain Bukhari, Omar Yousif Kamal, Iyad Ahmad Shokri, Ashraf Muhammad Al-Afifi,
Faisal Al-Nu’man, Sami Muhammad Dayooli, Muhammad Majid Al-Hakeem,
Saud Abdulaziz Bukhari, Abdulmajeed Slamah Al-Suraihi and Omar Nabeel Sunbul_​
Last updated: Thursday, July 24, 2014 11:33 PM

*Saudi Gazette report*

The adhan or call to prayer in the Prophet’s Mosque has always been known for its unique melody and is closely linked to the method in which adhan is raised all over the world. Among the most prominent characteristics and attributes of Madinah adhan, which provides the listener with a sense of spirituality and tranquility, is the pitch and rhythm in which muezzins effortlessly raise the call to prayer, Makkah Daily reported.

The first adhan in the Prophet’s Mosque was raised by Bilal Bin Rabah, a freed slave. One of the current muezzins of the Prophet’s Mosque, Sheikh Isam Bukhari, is considered a living mentor and foremost expert on this type of adhan.

A researcher of adhan, Mohammad Baksh, said the most distinguishing feature of Madinah adhan from that of Makkah is its sonorous tone.

Baksh explained that there are different melodies for Madinah adhan, which are used in calls for different prayers.

“Many muezzins have inherited the Madinah adhan from their fathers, who used to accompany them to the mosque ever since they were children to learn the adhan, and many have raised the adhan since the age of 15,” he said while naming families in Madinah whose members are known for their resonant voices, such as the Bukhari, Al-Hakeem, Al-Nu’man, Al-Najdi, Aldjouli, Al-Khashoggi and Al-Afifi families.

“While the role of some families has declined from the past, a number of young muezzins have emerged, such as Abdulmajeed Al-Suraihi, Omar Sunbul and Ashraf Al-Afifi who have adopted the same old school of adhan,” he said.

Baksh pointed out that the adhan in the Prophet’s Mosque used to be raised from five minarets until 1980 when the adhan was entrusted to one muezzin only. Due to the large number of available muezzins, each muezzin’s turn to raise the adhan in the Prophet’s Mosque comes only once in approximately every two weeks.

“The sheikh of muezzins, Abdulrahman Khashoggi, used to schedule the shifts of muezzins in such a way that three muezzins were always at hand during the prayers,” Baksh said.

The adhan used to be raised according to a sundial in the Prophet’s Mosque, which is not used anymore due to the availability of modern scientific means to recognize the times of adhans, he added.

The melodious nature of Madinah adhan | Kingdom | Saudi Gazette








*Sheikh Ali Al-Hudhaifi: A life devoted to piety*






_Sheikh Ali Al-Hudhaifi_​
Last updated: Monday, July 28, 2014 11:34 PM

*MADINAH* — Sheikh Ali Abdulrahman Al-Hudhaifi is one of the imams of the Prophet’s Mosque in Madinah.

Al-Hudhaifi was born in the Al-Qarn Al-Mustaqeem village to the north of Makkah and grew up in a pious family. His father was an imam for the Saudi Army.

The young Hudhaifi learned the Qur'an from teachers in his village. He memorized several chapters of the Qur’an as a student and has rigorously studied the Shariah and its sciences.

He joined the private Salafiyah School in Baljurashi in 1961 and finished secondary school there. Then he joined the Scientific Institute in the same Province in 1963 and completed his high school education in 1968.

Al-Hudhaifi continued his undergraduate studies at the College of Shariah at Imam Muhammad Bin Saud Islamic University in Riyadh, graduating in 1972, and was appointed an instructor at the Scientific Institute where he had studied.

He used to teach Islamic Sciences and Arabic besides being an imam and preacher at a mosque in Baljurashi. He earned his bachelor's degree in 1975 and subsequently a PhD from Al-Azhar University in Cairo.

He joined his alma mater, Imam Muhammad Bin Saud University, in 1977 where he taught Islamic sciences at the College of Shariah. He also taught undergraduate students the Islamic schools of thought and the recitation of the Qur’an at the College of the Holy Qur’an.

Al-Hudhaifi is considered one of the most distinguished Qur’an reciters in the Kingdom and across the Islamic World. He has many national and international recordings and certifications for his recitation from many notable sheikhs including Ahmad Abdulaziz Alziyat, Amer Alsaid Uthman, Abdulfattah Alqadi and Hammad Al-Ansari.

Alongside his academic career, Al-Hudhaifi was an imam at the Quba Mosque. He became an imam of the Prophet’s Mosque in 1979. Except for a brief interval in 1981-82 when he was appointed the imam of the Grand Mosque in Makkah, Al-Hudhaifi continued to lead prayers at the Prophet’s Mosque since then. He also serves as the head of the committee that reviews copies of the Qur’an printed in Madinah as well as a member of the supervisory committee for audio copies of the Qur’an and the higher committee in the King Fahd Qur’an Printing Complex.

Sheikh Ali Al-Hudhaifi: A life devoted to piety | Kingdom | Saudi Gazette







Masjid nabawi_Madinah_123 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr



Maghrib prayer time in Masjid Nabawi-2 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr
​

Masjid_Nabawi_Madinah_101 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr




022 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr



Masjid_Nabawi_Madinah_panorama by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr




020 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr



Madinah-Masjid Annabawi-2 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr



madinah_masjid nabawi_00012 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

al-Hasani said:


> ​


​

MASHALLAH.

Beautiful imagery. I can not wait to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

The door of the Kaaba - largest gate of gold in the world (300 kg)




*صحيفة عكاظ- رقم العدد17488- رقم الصفحة 16- يوم الاثنين 1435/09/16*
​يظل باب الكعبة المشرفة من ملامح البيت العتيق والتي يشاهدها الزائر والمعتمر والحاج في المسجد الحرام، وهو نموذج رائع للفن الإسلامي في الزخرفة والخط العربي، والباب الحالي كلف صنعه 13 مليون ريال، وصنع من 300 كيلو جرام من الذهب عيار 99.9 % من الذهب ويعتبر أكبر كتلة ذهبية في العالم، وقد استغرقت صناعته عاما كاملا بدأ صنعه عام 1398هـ بقرار من الملك خالد بن عبدالعزيز، يرحمه الله، وشارك في تصميم الزخارف عدد من الخبراء وخلال ثلاثة أشهر قدموا الأفكار الأساسية والدراسات الخاصة المعتمدة على طراز فن المعمار الإسلامي في زخرفة الباب، مع المحافظة على الشكل المعهود للباب ونقش الآيات الكريمة على الذهب، مع إضافة زخارف في الزوايا العلوية تحيط بها الآيات القرآنية المكتوبة، كما أضيفت في الزاويتين العلويتين زخارف متميزة لإبرازها بشكل قوس يحيط بلفظ الجلالة «الله جل جلاله»، واسم الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، والآيات الكريمة بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم (ادخلوها بسلام آمنين) و (جعل الله الكعبة البيت الحرام قياما للناس والشهر الحرام) و (رب أدخلني مدخل صدق وأخرجني مخرج صدق واجعل لي من لدنك سلطانا نصيرا) و (كتب ربكم على نفسه الرحمة) و (وقال ربكم ادعوني أستجب لكم)، ويلي ذلك دائرتان على شكل الشمس كتب في وسطهما (لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله) بخط بارز، وقد ثبتت على سطح الدائرتين العلويتين حلقتا الباب اللتان تظهران مع القفل في شكل متناسق جميل، وبين الحلقتين والقفل توجد مساحة مناسبة لغرض الفصل بين أنواع الزخارف، وكتب تحت الدائرتين العلويتين الآية الكريمة (قل يا عبادي الذين أسرفوا على أنفسهم لا تقنطوا من رحمة الله إن الله يغفر الذنوب جميعا إنه هو الغفور الرحيم)، أما الدائرتان اللتان تحت القفل فقد كتب وسطهما سورة الفاتحة بخط بارز، وتحتهما كتب بخط صغير العبارات التالية : وقد كتب في الجهة اليمنى من الباب «تشرف بافتتاحه بعون الله تعالى الملك خالد بن عبدالعزيز آل سعود في الثاني والعشرين من شهر ذي القعدة سنة 1399هـ».

أما عضادتا الباب فقد زينتا بدوائر بارزة كتب في دوائر العضادة اليمنى عبارات: (يا عالم يا عليم يا حليم يا عظيم يا حكيم يا رحيم) وفي دوائر العضادة اليسرى كتب العبارات التالية: (يا غني يا مغني يا حميد يا مجيد يا مستعان)، وعلى ساكف الباب كتبت العبارات التالية: (يا واسع يا مانع يا نافع) وهذه الدوائر من الذهب الخالص المنقوش، وهي مثبتة على قاعدة من خشب التيك سمكها عشرة سنتيمترات بمادة لاصقة تضمن استمرار التصاق الدوائر الذهبية بالخشب، ويزيد ارتفاع هيكل الباب على ثلاثة أمتار، في عرض يقارب المترين بعمق يقارب نصف المتر، وتم تفصيل الهيكل وتجهيزه بواسطة فنيين مختصين حرصوا على أن يكون هيكل الباب قادرا على تحمل الحرارة الشديدة والأمطار وركبت في أسفل الباب عارضة لمنع المطر من الدخول إلى الكعبة المشرفة، وقد قام بصياغة هذا الباب المرحوم أحمد بن إبراهيم بدر، ابن شيخ الصاغة بمكة المتوفى عام 2009م.

الرئاسة العامة لشؤون المسجد الحرام والمسجد النبوي - باب الكعبة المشرفة أكبر كتلة ذهبية في العالم​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Bridge near KAIA to be removed in 2 months*




​JEDDAH: ARAB NEWS

Published — Friday 1 August 2014

Last update 1 August 2014 12:56 am

The bridge near King Abdulaziz International Airport (KAIA) will be removed within two months to make way for new railway tracks under the Haramain High Speed Rail Project.
“The tracks will pass through several intersections along the Haramain and Nuzha roads,” said Bassam Ghulman, project director.
“Intersections are slated for completion within the two-month timeframe with the exception of the King Abdullah intersection, which will be complete by the end of the year,” he said. “The bridge leading to KAIA shall be removed to facilitate construction work taking place in the surrounding area.”
“The bridge must be removed in this time to keep apace of the railway schedule,” said Ghulman. “A new replacement bridge, which will be built with different standards and descriptions, will also be completed at the end of this year,” he said.
*“The Haramain track between Rabigh and Madinah, meanwhile, will run by the end of next year,” he said. The railway, which spans 450 km, is being developed under the guidance of the Ministry of Transport upon directives issued by Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Abdullah. Work is ongoing at several intersections, including King Abdullah Street, Palestine Street, Tahlia Street and Airport Road in Jeddah.
The project includes the construction of four main stations in Madinah, King Abdullah Economic City in Rabigh, Jeddah and Makkah.
Each station will include a main building, an arrival and departure halls, a mosque, a Civil Defense center, helipads, passenger waiting areas, short and long-term car parking slots, VIP halls, shops, restaurants and cafes.*

Bridge near KAIA to be removed in 2 months | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Umrah season sees more visitors despite reduced visa numbers*









​JEDDAH: IRFAN MOHAMMED

Published — Friday 1 August 2014

Last update 1 August 2014 12:33 am

Although Umrah pilgrim quotas for various countries remain reduced this year, including in Ramadan, the flow of visitors to Makkah remained high. The holy city witnessed an increased number of pilgrims from within the Kingdom during the fasting month.
*The Ministry of Haj has said that over 6 million Umrah pilgrims visited the Kingdom during the just concluded Umrah season and, according to the traffic police, over 20 million visitors visited the holy city in the month of Ramadan alone.*“The Ministry of Haj issued 6,048,373 visas during this year’s Umrah season, with the successful rate of returning pilgrims,” a senior official from the ministry told Arab News. In fact, he added, the successful rate of returning pilgrims has been confirmed with the effective electronic monitoring. “Shortly, we will release the details,” he added.
*“We have successfully managed the entry and movement of 20 million passengers till the 27th of Ramadan into the holy city of Makkah.” said Ali Al-Zahrani of traffic police in Makkah. He added that more than a million cars were parked during the holy month in designated parking slots in Makkah.*He said that traffic police executed its plan successfully to avoid vehicular congestion inside the holy city in general and the Grand Mosque area in particular. This is substantiated by the lowest number of traffic accidents also violations.
Al-Zahrani added that the smooth traffic movement was facilitated in the central Makkah region enabling pedestrians to visit the Grand Mosque by preventing the vehicular movement into the area.
“Adequate public transport buses were provided from parking slots to the Grand Mosque; approximately 1,255 public buses were used to fetch pilgrims during Ramadan from parking slots to the Grand Mosque,” he added.
The cleaning and hygienic maintenance of the city also was a challenging job in the city due to the increase of pilgrims.
The Makkah municipality received an average of 2,555 tons of waste mainly from the Haram and central Makkah region each day of the month of Ramadan, according to its officials. It received about 73,202 tons of waste during the holy month, excluding Eid Holidays, said an official statement of Makkah Municipality.
It also deployed over 8,500 exclusive cleaners during Ramadan in the city.
The Presidency of Grand Mosque and Prophet’s Mosque Affairs announced that Umrah 2014 plan has proven successful. Sheikh Abdul Rahman Al-Sudais, head of the presidency, said it received and served the guests of Allah in Makkah and Madinah, and attributed the success of the Umrah season to Custodian of Two Holy Mosques King Abdullah’s vision and direction.

Umrah season sees more visitors despite reduced visa numbers | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.
​All the photos of Makkah and Al-Masjid Al-Haram are recent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Makkah hotel room rates break records*

*



*
_Hotels situated nearby haram Makkah._​
_RIYADH: ARAB NEWS
Published — Monday 28 July 2014_

_Last update 28 July 2014 12:13 am_

Several tourism and commercial firms are taking advantage of high demand by leasing hotel rooms with views overlooking the Grand Mosque for up to SR70,000 (or in some cases, SR100,000) a night, operators in the hospitality sector recently revealed.
“These firms act as brokers by sub-leasing accommodation units to pilgrims and Umrah firms at extortionate and off-the-radar prices,” said Mansour Abu Rayash, head of the real estate committee at the Makkah Chamber of Commerce and Industry (MCCI).
“They are taking advantage of the fact that there are a limited number of rooms to compensate for low seasons at other times of the year and to cover yearlong operational expenses.”
“Pilgrims are conned into paying anywhere between SR30,000 and SR70,000 a night,” he said.
“No matter how you look at it, Makkah is the most expensive city for purchasing land and leasing out property during peak seasons. In Dubai, the cost of a hotel room can reach SR15,000 for the same level of accommodation and services.”
“Unfortunately, supervisory authorities cannot fine hotels that charge SR100,000 for a room in the central area,” said Abu Rayash. “They actually calculate prices based on the cost of land, construction and furnishing. Add to that service charges and profit margins and you end up with a price hitherto unheard of.”
“A hotel room in Makkah can cost anywhere between SR150 and SR100,000 a night depending on the location,” he said. “The city has witnessed a massive influx of pilgrims from inside and outside the Kingdom, particularly from the Gulf States, with the advent of the summer vacation.”
“This is in spite of the fact that authorities have limited the number of Umrah pilgrims in Makkah and Madinah to 250,000 per city.”
Expansion projects in the Grand Mosque, worth about SR400 billion, have contributed to price hikes since there are fewer places to stay.
“Hotels to the south of the Grand Mosque are limited to Jabal Omar Hotels, Al-Ghaleb and Al-Tawhid hotels and some a few buildings to the north,” he said.
There are an estimated 60,000 rooms in Makkah, but the majority of these rooms are very far from the Grand Mosque and most pilgrims do not opt for them. Most Umrah pilgrims end up going for the 4,000 rooms that are nearer to the central area.

Makkah hotel room rates break records | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.




















































For me personally this was an unforgettable Eid al-Fitr in Makkah in many ways.​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Expansion work ongoing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chauvunist

Mashallah Wonderful Images bro...Jazakallah..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

(Deleted my post by a mistake)



chauvunist said:


> Mashallah Wonderful Images bro...Jazakallah..



You are most welcome brother.




Makkah_fb by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr



by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr



by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr



Reading Quraan_inside Masjidunnabawi by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr



Masjid_Nabawi_Madinah_roof by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr



haram-8 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr




016 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr




029 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr



The_Holy_Prophet&#x27;s_Mosque_Madinah-10015 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr



Masjid_Nabawi_Madinah_panorama by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

General statistics of the Umrah season 1435/2014






*Until 6 Shawal 1435 - 3 August 2014*

*Total Number of the Mutamirs:*

**6,051,620**
______________________________________
Number expected for the whole Umrah season
6,000,000















Beautiful.​


----------



## idune

*Saudi Hires “Israel Friendly” Security Firm to Overlook Hajj, Muslim Pilgrimage to Mecca*

*By: Orouba Othman*

_This year [2013], the mandatory Muslim pilgrimage to Mecca, or hajj, will compound the Palestinians’ woes. P*alestinian pilgrims will be greeted by a company that assists in their repression – and even torture* – under the Israeli occupation regime. Indeed, hajj this year will be brought to you by none other than G4S._

[“First, the company has *provided security equipment and services to incarceration facilities holding Palestinian political prisoners inside Israel* and in the occupied West Bank. Second, the company offers security services to businesses in settlements. Third, the company *has provided equipment and maintenance services to Israeli military checkpoints in the West Bank.* Finally, the company has also provided security systems for the Israeli police headquarters in the West Bank.” _ G4S at _http://english.al-akhbar.com/node/8903]

This is not the first time that the Saudi government has hired the private security firm, which has recruited a staggering 700,000 to provide hajj-related services this year, according to exclusive information obtained by _Al-Akhbar_. Most of the leaked reports indicate that security for the hajj season since 2010 has been entrusted to* al-Majal G4S, an affiliate of the parent company G4S.*

The private security contractor has also been implicated in enabling the torture of administrative detainees in Palestine, including children, according to BDS activist Zaid Shuaibi.
The CEO of al-Majal G4S is a former security official in Saudi named Khaled Baghdadi. The Saudi subsidiary is fully owned by the British-Danish firm.

The parent company has not disclosed the nature of the contracts it has signed with the Saudi authorities. In its periodic reports, G4S makes limited references to its Saudi operations, such as winning a contract with Jeddah Metro to assist with security during the hajj, or stating that the company assists in the transport of more than 3 million pilgrims who visit Mecca each year. In 2011, the website Asrar Ararabiya – Arab Secrets – published an ad by the company asking people to apply to work in Mecca for seven days only, during hajj.

The Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) campaign has not been sitting idly by. In a press conference on Wednesday, October 2, the campaign sent a clear message to the Saudi government, urging it to terminate the contract with the company that happens to provide equipment and security services to protect Israeli settlements, occupation checkpoints, and police facilities. The private security contractor has also been implicated in enabling the torture of administrative detainees in Palestine, including children, according to BDS activist Zaid Shuaibi.

BDS activists were not the only ones to react to the news. Sheikh Ekrima Sabri, the head of the Supreme Islamic Council in Jerusalem and the imam of al-Aqsa Mosque, has proclaimed, “This company operates in security, and has activities and commitments in areas under Israeli occupation. Those who help the occupation must be held accountable and are complicit in the crime, as those who help aggressors also are aggressors.”

Saudi Hires “Israel Friendly” Security Firm to Overlook Hajj, Muslim Pilgrimage to Mecca | Global Research


----------



## asad71

That's a shame.Should be changed immediately.All contracts,sub-contracts and commercial appointments must remain limited to Muslims. If they are not the best, so be it. But this must be Muslim exclusive.


----------



## al-Hasani

Quit polluting my excellent thread with ancient and irrelevant news.

*Prince Mishaal vows quality Haj services*​




_Prince Mishaal bin Abdullah_​
JEDDAH: P. K. ABDUL GHAFOUR | ARAB NEWS STAFF

Published — Wednesday 20 August 2014

Last update 21 August 2014 3:05 am

The Haj Ministry has published the list of companies that provide low-cost Haj services.

The full list is available at شركات الحج لمخيمات منخفضة التكلفة.

The announcement came as Makkah Gov. Prince Mishaal bin Abdullah has called for qualitative improvement in Haj services.
“We have to exert maximum efforts to remove all obstacles for the success of this great annual event,” he told senior officials.
He noted the progress achieved by the Haram expansion project, the Haramain Railway linking Makkah and Madinah, and the new Jeddah airport, saying it reflects the government’s endeavors to boost pilgrim services.
Nearly 2.5 million pilgrims are expected this year to perform Haj, which is scheduled to start on Oct. 2.
The first group of Hajis will arrive here from South Africa on Aug. 25.
“The service to the nation means facilitating things for the welfare of citizens and residents and providing better services applying the easiest methods,” the governor said.
The governor said his administration would expand electronic and computer facilities to provide quality services.
Prince Mishaal said he was determined to end the problem of stalled and delayed projects.
“We don’t want to see any stalled project in the region,” he said, adding that he would personally follow up every project.
Haj Minister Bandar Hajar, meanwhile, urged Haj-related departments and agencies to take effective measures to expedite arrival and departure procedures of pilgrims to avoid delays at Jeddah and Madinah airports.
“We have to apply modern technology to improve services to the guests of God,” the minister said while speaking to officials of the United Agencies who receive Haj pilgrims on arrival in the Kingdom.
Officials of United Agencies briefed Hajar on their efforts to reduce the time of stay for pilgrims at airports and other entry points and their deployment of highly qualified employees to extend better services.
Hajar urged United Agencies’ executives and employees to put greater efforts to improve services, being the frontline staff who deal with pilgrims upon their arrival at airports and other land and sea entry points.

Prince Mishaal vows quality Haj services | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.

*Dar al-Hijra residential project in Madinah*











*A bit of Madinah and its old railway station*​ 









​


----------



## Wahhab2701

Masha Alloh. Excellent pictures bro, thank you very much. Please keep them coming. And welcome back (again)!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Wonderful time laps from the blessed month of Ramadan*





Showing the amazing work of cleaners, workers and volunteers. Ordinary people that each second, minute, hour, day, week, month, year etc. work 24/7 to keep the most holy places on earth in the right condition. A big applause to them from my part. Like to all of those before them that are not here on this earth anymore.



Wahhab2701 said:


> Masha Alloh. Excellent pictures bro, thank you very much. Please keep them coming. And welcome back (again)!


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DizuJ



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Time for me to update this important thread.

*Madinah Haramain station*








*Full screen:*https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/...87183848_o.jpg






*Full screen:*https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.n...66640994_o.jpg






*Full screen:*https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.n...79937451_o.jpg






*Full screen:*https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.n...78143477_o.jpg






*Full screen:*https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.n...81214717_o.jpg






*Full screen:*https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.n...19468859_o.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Old Makkah during the days of the Sharifate and early days of KSA*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

1,000 from families of Palestinian martyrs to be king’s guests at Haj




Monday 8 September 2014

Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Abdullah will sponsor the Haj pilgrimage of 1,000 Palestinians whose family members were killed during the latest Israeli offensive on Gaza.

This brings to 12,000 the number of Palestinians, whose family members had either died or gone to prison, who have been personally sponsored by King Abdullah to perform the pilgrimage.

Saleh Al-Asheikh, minister of Islamic affairs, endowments, call and guidance, appreciated the king for his support to Palestinians.

“This display of hospitality by our leader emphasizes that our Kingdom is tasked with serving Islam, Muslims and the holy sites,” said Al-Asheikh.

The minister said this is the sixth such initiative in a row and is part of continued Saudi support for the Palestinian people.

“The ministry has come up with a special program to host the Palestinian pilgrims and help them perform the religious rituals comfortably,” he said.

“The ministry will make every effort to ensure that their stay is comfortable and their pilgrimage successful.”

1,000 from families of Palestinian martyrs to be king’s guests at Haj | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.


King hosts 1,400 pilgrims from 70 countries





_Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Abdullah._​Wednesday 10 September 2014

A total of 1,400 Muslim leaders from more than 70 countries will perform Haj this year as guests of Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Abdullah, said Islamic Affairs Minister Saleh Al-Asheikh on Tuesday.

“King Abdullah has instructed us to make arrangements for hosting 1,400 pilgrims from different countries around the world to perform Haj this year as his guests,” said Al-Asheikh.

He said the king’s gesture reflects his care and support for Muslims all over the world and his keenness to strengthen Islamic solidarity by enhancing relations between Muslims in different countries.

The royal guests will come from Indonesia, Bangladesh, Thailand, Philippines, Cambodia, Kyrgyzstan, Sri Lanka, Nepal, Afghanistan, Vietnam, Malaysia, Singapore, Myanmar, Maldives and Bosnia-Herzegovina.

Muslim leaders from Croatia, Montenegro, Slovenia, India, Serbia, Sweden, Finland, Norway, Ireland, Iceland, Niger, Uganda, Rwanda, Madagascar, Zambia, Comoros Islands, Kenya and Tanzania are also among royal invitees.

“We have hosted more than 22,000 Muslim leaders, including women, to perform Haj as royal guests in recent years,” the minister said, adding that new people are selected for the program every year. “This year’s guests include pilgrims from 40 African countries,” he said.

The ministry has taken every measure to make the program a big success and take care of the royal guests. “We have set up several committees for this purpose,” said Al-Asheikh.

King hosts 1,400 pilgrims from 70 countries | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.


Notorious Makkah district to be demolished





TIME'S UP: The Al-Nakasa district, home to scores of Burmese
and other illegal expats, is known for its squalid living conditions.​Thursday 11 September 2014

More than 100,000 Burmese nationals living in Makkah’s Al-Nakasa district will be forced to vacate the area to make way for a mass redevelopment initiative.

Authorities intend to demolish more than 1,200 buildings and properties, which had been built without acquiring a license from Makkah’s municipality.
Earth-moving equipment has already been deployed at the site to remove the buildings as part of a massive project to redevelop random areas in the region at large.

Several residents in the district, located in a mountainous area, choose a random spot to live and then build their own makeshift homes using red bricks and other basic construction material without permission from government agencies concerened.

“This district is a Burmese stronghold,” Abu Talal, a Burmese resident who has lived in Makkah for over 20 years, told Arab News. “The Saudi government did not take action against these illegal buildings for a long time, but has since come up with new plans to redevelop the entire region,” he said.

The red buildings can be seen dotting the mountainous landscapes they juxtapose.
*“This district is a high-crime area and an illegal expat stronghold,” he said.*

Makkah’s development projects will cost an estimated SR300 billion in coming years, with a third of this money allocated to public transportation and to the King Abdullah Project, which is devoted to upgrading the city.

Makkah Mayor Osama Al-Bar said that the government would also build 260 new residential districts in the city over the next 20 years.

Al-Bar said the city is currently working on implementing projects worth an estimated SR6 billion, including the fourth circular road, underpasses and overpasses, pavements, a lighting system, gardens, sports centers and other services for citizens and visitors.

Makkah is the Kingdom’s most attractive site for such projects. However, investment conditions need to be enhanced to help boost this sector, said several experts.

The mayor admitted that there have been delays in implementing the projects, but that authorities were looking into ways to resolve these issues.
The Al-Nakasa district is renowned for its poor-quality living conditions. Garbage can be seen piling up all over the area, while the area also has no sewage network.

The district’s low-income residents have, nevertheless, adapted to living in such squalid conditions.

Makkah’s municipality, meanwhile, had accused several citizens of using land without government permission, putting them in clear violation of regulations since they have no proof of ownership of these pieces of land.

Notorious Makkah district to be demolished | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.

Thank God. Should have been done long ago but better late than never as they say.


Arafat will have permanent fireproof tents





Arafat​Monday 15 September 2014

The holy site of Arafat, where more than two million pilgrims stand in prayer at the peak of the annual Haj pilgrimage, will have permanent fireproof tents next year like Mina, said Maj. Gen. Sulaiman Al-Amr, director-general of the Civil Defense Department.

“*The fireproof tent project for Arafat will be implemented next year or the year after*,” Al-Amr said in comments published on Sunday. He said specialized committees that were set up to conduct a study on the project have recommended its implementation.

The Arafat tents, to be designed like the Haj Terminal of King Abdulaziz International Airport, *will have two floors *and *will accommodate nearly eight million pilgrims*. The project is estimated to cost about SR2 billion.

Habeeb Zainul Abideen, undersecretary at the Ministry of Municipal and Rural Affairs, said the project would change the face of Arafat completely. “It will cover an area of eight million square meters,” he said, adding that the double-story tents would increase Arafat’s capacity by 71 percent.

Saud bin Hamdan Al-Dikri, director of projects at the ministry, said the *Arafat tents would be fire-resistant with a minimum height of 15 meters*. The ground floor of these tents will be for common and pedestrian use as well as for first aid, food, maintenance and cleaning services. “The project will eliminate the risk of fire hazards posed by cotton tents currently in use,” he added.

Some domestic Haj service firms, meanwhile, said they are planning to sign contracts with specialist companies to set up 100-percent heat-resistant German-made tents in Arafat. Some groups have invited bids for the purpose.

Ali Muqallid, manager of a company that supplies European tents, said his company rents high quality fire-resistant to Haj service firms.

He said the Civil Defense has no objections on erecting the tents in Arafat so long as they comply with the safety regulations. Specialized companies set up 400,000 meters of tents for Tawafa organizations and domestic Haj service firms in Arafat during the last Haj season, one source said.

Arafat to have permanent tents | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Journey of faith: Asir Haji about to touch finish line​




DETERMINED: Al-Qahtani during his pilgrimage walk that also aims to boost local tourism.​
Tuesday 16 September 2014

*A 60-year-old Saudi man who embarked on a journey by foot from Asir, south of the Kingdom, plans to reach Makkah by next week.*

Nasir Al-Qahtani, who reached Taif on Sunday morning, is performing Haj on behalf of his late mother and plans to celebrate the Kingdom’s National Day in Jeddah.

Al-Qahtani passed by several governorates in the Asir region, carrying the Saudi flag and the logo of the Saudi Commission for Tourism and Antiquities in support of national tourism.

He is also carrying a popular logo to raise awareness about traffic safety. “I wanted to embark on the Haj pilgrimage by foot to be able to enjoy my country’s natural beauty and to cheer on development,” said Al-Qahtani.

“I want to promote the idea of spending time within the country and confirm the role played by SCTA chief Prince Sultan bin Salman in encouraging domestic tourism.”

He added: “I timed my arrival next week because I love Makkah, its governor and its people and thank them for serving Umrah and Haj pilgrims,” he said.

Journey of faith: Asir Haji about to touch finish line | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.

Field teams to clean Jabal Al-Noor





Jabal Al-Noor​Monday, 22 September 2014

MAKKAH — The municipality of the holy city has deployed a number of field teams to clean the Jabal (mountain) Al-Noor, which is one of the religious and historic areas pilgrims usually prefer to visit when they come to do Haj.

Assistant mayor for services, Abdul Salam Bin Solaiman Al-Mashshat, said the municipality has doubled its cleaning and environmental correction efforts in all areas these days using modern vacuum cleaners and solar garbage bins in addition to golf cars and other equipment.

"The municipality has deployed more than 8,500 cleaners to work in Makkah during the Haj season," he said.

Director general of the municipality's department of cleaning Mohammed Bin Abdulrahman Al-Morqi said the municipality has deployed a number of teams to do manual and electric cleansing of Jabal Al-Noor and the surrounding areas.

"We are using garbage trucks of various sizes to collect the garbage and dump it outside the holy city," he added.

http://www.saudigazette.com.sa/index...20140922218934

A dream travel destination for centuries



Tuesday 23 September 2014

The incredible land of Saudi Arabia has been a dream travel destination for centuries and millions of people visit the Kingdom each year from around the world to see this wonderful land.

Most of the visitors have historically been Muslims undertaking pilgrimages to perform their religious duty of Haj and Umrah, however, there are others in substantial numbers who come to experience the scenic beauty spread across the beautiful. Of course the citizens and expatriates have been traveling to experience domestic tourism.

Apart from the two holy cities of Makkah and Madinah, the most favorite and popular destinations of religious tourism in the world with around two million pilgrims performing Haj every year and millions performing Umrah around the year, the Kingdom offers both natural and historical wonders, from the mountain resorts of Taif and Abha, the majesty of ancient Nabatean tombs and the historic Jeddah and Madain Saleh in Madinah province to the multicolored coral reefs of the Red Sea.

Majed bin Ali Al-Sheddi, director general of information and official spokesperson of SCTA, in this context recently pointed out that the number of visitors to the Kingdom, which exceed 14 million in a year, are mostly Haj and Umrah pilgrims, as Haj and Umrah are the two important religious rites that the Kingdom is proud to serve their seekers and saves no efforts in their service.

The others who visit the Kingdom are for the various purposes of work and along with the citizens these residents constitute the visitors for domestic tourism, which is witnessing rapid growth.

A recently released report for 2014 by the Tourism Information and Research Center (MAS), the statistical arm of the SCTA, revealed that the number of domestic tourist trips during the current summer (June to August), were over 5.8 million, compared to 5.5 million tourist trips during the same period last year, registering a growth of 5.4 percent.

The report also said that the expenditure by domestic tourist trips for current summer was over SR6.2 billion, compared to SR 5 billion during the same period last year with a growth rate of 24 percent.

Moreover, the statistical data for the current summer (June to August) indicates that the number of outbound tourist trips have reached 5.5 million with a growth rate of 2 percent.

Moreover, the outbound trips expenditure, as per the report, has exceeded SR 29.6 billion, compared to SR 22.3 billion for the same period in 2013, registering a growth rate of 32.7 percent.

Furthermore, with the ongoing multi-sectoral rapid developments under the visionary leadership of Custodian of Two Holy Mosques King Abdullah, the Kingdom has entered a new phase of comprehensive development with focus on travel and tourism sector under the able leadership Prince Sultan bin Salman, president of SCTA, with the tourism commission entering a new stage of comprehensive tourism development, through which it focuses on a number of vital sectors and job and investment opportunities at its forefront.

According to the World Travel and Tourism Council projections, the Saudi travel and tourism sector has the potential to generate an income of more than $48 billion (SR180 billion) by 2022.

Commenting on domestic tourism Al-Sheddi underlined, “As SCTA strongly believes that the most important tourism that it should focus on is the domestic tourist, it persistently seeks to meet its aspirations and is committed to provide highly integrated tourism experience in a manner that suits the Kingdom’s status, name and displays the level of its progress.”

He asserted that thousands of expatriates of different nationalities also constitute an important tourism market.

Meanwhile, in a major step forward to develop geo-tourism in the Kingdom, Saudi Geological Survey (SGS) joined with the SCTA to review the list of geological sites in the Kingdom and work out a comprehensive formula on it and the two government agencies have begun work to determine a number of sites for development under the geological tourism project.

Geo-tourism is a kind of tourism that sustains or enhances the geographical character of a place, its environment, culture, aesthetics, heritage, and the well-being of its residents and in tourism industry parlance it is considered as a niche market and significantly growing at the global level.

SCTA explored the international experiences for utilizing them in the development of geo-tourism in the Kingdom, as the tourism sector is witnessing unprecedented growth and handsomely contributing to the national GDP and job market with new opportunities for the Saudi youth.
This new dimension of tourism is under serious consideration to take the tourism sector to new highs by transforming deserts in the Kingdom from empty wastelands into a source of revenue generation and employment opportunities.

Commenting on geo-tourism, Osama Al-Khelaiwi, director general of tourism sites development, SCTA, recently said: “Development of geo-tourism is a strategic goal for SCTA as it has promising future and indeed a source for domestic and international tourism in the Kingdom.”

According to him two projects will be selected as model and a nucleus for the development of geological tourism in the short term and also will locate a geological site for registration

in the UNESCO’s list as the first geological park in the Kingdom.

Notably, the World Tourism Organization (WTO) in a report recently announced that Saudi deserts have a huge potential and appeal when it comes to environmental and geo-tourism.

“For a country like Saudi Arabia, where a huge segment of its geographical area is covered by desert, there is great potential to develop geological tourism,” the world tourism body said.

Interestingly, according to the annual report of the Saudi Arabian Monetary Agency (SAMA) for 2012-2013, the tourism sector is set to create about 1.3 million jobs by 2015 and about 1.8 million by 2020, offering direct employment opportunities in its sub-sectors and indirect jobs in areas induced by tourism-related activity.

The 49th SAMA report released recently said: “The SCTA evaluation has confirmed the tourism sector’s ability to provide a growing number of direct jobs in the tourism sub-sectors as well as indirect employment opportunities induced by tourism activity in other economic sectors linked to the tourism sector, in addition to job opportunities that could be developed in subsequent periods as a result of the economic spending cycle in all the sectors that are related to tourism development.”

The report also refers to the SCTA’s efforts in the development of the hotel sector, as the number of hotels operating in the Kingdom by the end of 2012 reached 1,098 of different grades, and the number of furnished residential units in the Kingdom by the end of 2012 reached 1,971, distributed across various cities in the Kingdom.

The biggest share of these are found in the Makkah province reaching 522 units (26.5 percent), followed by the Riyadh region (26.3 percent) with 519 units.

Significanlty, in order to promote local tourism SCTA has come together with the commission for Promotion of Virtue and Prevention of Vice (CPVPV) to strengthen ethical part and work for the rapid development of the tourism sector by jointly working on ways to enhance cooperation and integrating efforts in the tourism events and festivals across the Kingdom and has signed agreements with several public funds such as the Saudi Credit and Saving Bank, the Saudi Industrial Development Fund, Agricultural Development Fund, Centennial Fund and the Human Resource Development Fund to finance the tourism medium and small enterprises.

The cooperation between SCTA and the Saudi Credit and Saving Bank and a number of other funds have resulted in the financing of a number of tourism and heritage projects worth over SR250 million.

They include Masjid Al-Haram, Makkah; Masjid e Nabwi, Madinah; Entertainment cities boosting local cities; Scenic beauty of Abha; Resort city of Taif; Historic Jeddah; and A collage on Saudi Tourism

A dream travel destination for centuries | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.

Let me recommend this website​
http://www.hajj-umrah-media.com/index.php​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Some photos











Nimrah Mosque may be rebuilt​Saturday, 27 September 2014 - 3 Dhul-Hijjah 1435

MAKKAH — The Ministry of Islamic Affairs, Endowments, Dawah, and Guidance is considering whether or not Nimrah Mosque and several other historical mosques in the ritual sites should be rebuilt.

All mosques, once rebuilt, will have multiple floors and will be renovated to accommodate a larger number of pilgrims.

The other mosques include Al-Mashar Al-Haram Mosque in Muzdalifah and Al-Kheef Mosque in Mina.

http://www.saudigazette.com.sa/index...20140927219482​

Namirah Masjid in Arafat








































​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Jabal Uhud Park



















Illumination at Jabal Uhud


















The authorities must urgently do the same with Jabal al-Noor mountain which is not in the best of states and even has cracks on top of it. Both are very important historical places in Islamic history.

More photos





















*سبحان الله*​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

More than 8,000 Iraqi pilgrims smuggled out of IS-controlled areas​





Wednesday, 01 October 2014

MAKKAH — Around 8,345 Iraqis who live in areas controlled by Islamic State were smuggled out in order to leave for the Kingdom to perform Haj, said the head of Iraqi Haj delegation and the country’s undersecretary of Haj, Makkah daily reported.

*The trip was risky and pilgrims had to put their lives on line for the sake of performing the pilgrimage, Kamal Issawi said.*

*“Some of them marched through the Euphrates River in pitch-black darkness and had to walk over wood bridges to get to the other end while some were taken to remote areas then whisked away by military airplanes to Baghdad airport,” Issawi said.*

*It was an arduous task to get the Sunni pilgrims unscathed out of the areas that have been witnessing fierce clashes, he said.*

Some pilgrims were transported to Kirkuk Governorate, north Iraq, which is currently under the control of Kurdistan, and were asked to stay inside mosques until they had been taken to Al-Sulaimaniya Airport, despite the fact Kurdistani authorities initially refused to transport them to the airport, he claimed.

*“We didn’t lose hope and were determined to accomplish our task. “We succeeded in convincing Kurdistan authorities to help us.”*

During the era of former Prime Minister Noori Al-Malki, Mosul’s Sunni population was banned from performing Haj. However, the ban was lifted.

This year there are 26,922 Iraqi pilgrims, 50 percent of whom come from Sunni and Kurdish areas.

They all arrived through Prince Muhammad Bin Abdulaziz Airport in Madinah. Issawi thanked Saudi authorities for all facilities provided to Iraqi pilgrims.

http://www.saudigazette.com.sa/index...20141001219954

@1000​More photos




































Pilgrims in Mina

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

al-Hasani said:


> More than 8,000 Iraqi pilgrims smuggled out of IS-controlled areas​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday, 01 October 2014
> 
> MAKKAH — Around 8,345 Iraqis who live in areas controlled by Islamic State were smuggled out in order to leave for the Kingdom to perform Haj, said the head of Iraqi Haj delegation and the country’s undersecretary of Haj, Makkah daily reported.
> 
> *The trip was risky and pilgrims had to put their lives on line for the sake of performing the pilgrimage, Kamal Issawi said.*
> 
> *“Some of them marched through the Euphrates River in pitch-black darkness and had to walk over wood bridges to get to the other end while some were taken to remote areas then whisked away by military airplanes to Baghdad airport,” Issawi said.*
> 
> *It was an arduous task to get the Sunni pilgrims unscathed out of the areas that have been witnessing fierce clashes, he said.*
> 
> Some pilgrims were transported to Kirkuk Governorate, north Iraq, which is currently under the control of Kurdistan, and were asked to stay inside mosques until they had been taken to Al-Sulaimaniya Airport, despite the fact Kurdistani authorities initially refused to transport them to the airport, he claimed.
> 
> *“We didn’t lose hope and were determined to accomplish our task. “We succeeded in convincing Kurdistan authorities to help us.”*
> 
> During the era of former Prime Minister Noori Al-Malki, Mosul’s Sunni population was banned from performing Haj. However, the ban was lifted.
> 
> This year there are 26,922 Iraqi pilgrims, 50 percent of whom come from Sunni and Kurdish areas.
> 
> They all arrived through Prince Muhammad Bin Abdulaziz Airport in Madinah. Issawi thanked Saudi authorities for all facilities provided to Iraqi pilgrims.
> 
> http://www.saudigazette.com.sa/index...20141001219954
> 
> @1000​More photos
> 
> View attachment 121110
> 
> 
> View attachment 121111
> 
> 
> View attachment 121112
> 
> 
> View attachment 121113
> 
> 
> View attachment 121114
> 
> 
> View attachment 121115
> 
> 
> View attachment 121116
> 
> 
> Pilgrims in Mina
> 
> View attachment 121120
> 
> 
> View attachment 121121​


Thanks for the pictures brother @Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Zarvan said:


> Thanks for the pictures brother @Horus



The pleasure is on my side, brother.

Al-Asheikh to deliver Arafat sermon for 34th year in a row​




Grand Mufti Sheikh Abdulaziz Al Asheikh delivering a sermon in Arafat in this file photo.​
Friday, 03 October 2014 - 9 Thul-Hijjah 1435

JEDDAH — Saudi Arabia’s Grand Mufti Sheikh Abdulaziz Al Asheikh will deliver sermon on Friday prior to the standing (wuqoof) at Arafat, the most important ritual of Haj. He is delivering the Arafat sermon for the 34th year in a row. Asheikh, who lost his vision at the age of 17, sees this unique honor as a great blessing from Almighty Allah as a result of his mother’s supplication. When Asheikh lost his vision, his mother consoled him not to disappoint, saying that the infinite mercy of God may shower on him. “May Allah bless you through giving an opportunity to address the Islamic world,” she prayed. Her words produced an electrifying impact on him and encouraged him to devote fully to acquire more and more knowledge and disseminate it to a large section of the people. The supplication of mother became a reality after two decades when he started delivering Arafat sermon.

In an Arafat sermon, Asheikh said: “I am standing on this site where Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) stood and addressed his companions during his farewell Haj. Following the Prophetic tradition, I am undertaking a great responsibility of getting the Arafat sermon heard not only by around three million pilgrims but also to nearly 1.5 billion Muslims all over the world.”

It was from this spot, where now Nimrah Mosque is situated, more than 100,000 companions of the Prophet (pbuh) embraced the basic tenets of Islam from his farewell sermon and set out across the four corners of the world preaching and spreading the sublime message of the divine religion.

The Prophet (pbuh) preached about the oneness of Allah and talked about piety being the only barometer of one’s closeness to Allah during the sermon.

Reenacting this tradition, Asheikh, 73, started delivering Arafat sermon from the Hijri year of 1402. He continued delivering the sermon even during the period of the former grand mufti and world renowned scholar Sheikh Abdulaziz Bin Baz.

Asheikh was appointed as the grand mufti and head of the Board of Senior Ulema and the Permanent Committee for Islamic Research and Ifta in June 1999 after the death of Bin Baz on May 13 the same year.

Born as a member of the Kingdom’s leading religious family of Al Asheikh in Makkah in 1941, Asheikh memorized the Holy Qur’an at the age of 11. Asheikh’s father died while he was 8. He had optical problems while he was a child but this did not stand in the way of his passion to acquire knowledge. Asheikh lost his vision totally while he was a graduate student at the Scientific Propagation Institute, Riyadh.

After graduation at the age of 19, he joined the Shariah college under Riyadh’s Imam Muhammad Bin Saud Islamic University and obtained a degree in Arabic language and Shariah sciences. Later, he served as a teacher both at the Riyadh institute and Shariah college. For nearly quarter of a century, he has been serving as the imam and khateeb of Riyadh’s Imam Turki Bin Abdullah Mosque.

It takes more than two months for Asheikh to draft the Arafat sermon. He starts preparations immediately after the holy month of Ramadan. At the outset, he visualizes the content of the speech after going thoroughly through the farewell sermon of the Prophet (pbuh) and pondering over the major contemporary challenges facing the Islamic Ummah and the ideal solutions for them.

He also holds discussions with other eminent scholars. In Dhul Qada, he finalizes the ideas and dictates them to his aide. In the days before Haj, he memorizes the speech and recollects them repeatedly. Asheikh enjoys a spiritual mood until after finishing the speech. He rarely sleeps the previous night of Arafat sermon and does not take much food before delivering the sermon. He engages mostly in prayers and supplications as well as in recollection of the memorized speech.

In recent years, a major thrust in his sermons has been focusing on Islam’s moderation and tolerance as well as Islam’s unequivocal position against extremism and terrorism.

The Islamic world’s core issue of Palestine has been another major highlight. He also came up with Islamic solutions for the global economic crisis, besides warning against the dangers involved in misusing the satellite channels and Internet especially by the younger generation. Asheikh cites several Qur’anic verses and Traditions (Ahadith) of the Prophet (pbuh) to substantiate the ideas he shares with pilgrims in the sermon.

http://www.saudigazette.com.sa/index...20141003220152


Changing of the Kiswa


























Prayer at Numirah Masjid in Arafat





















​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Arafat day - 9th Dhu al-Hijjah
3 October 2014​




















































*
The video by Al Arabiya captures the act of humanity of Saudi Arabian female guides who volunteered to work in the Holy Sites and take care of children who get lost during Haj*. One of the aides recounts the reuniting of the lost boy Idriss, who was lost in Arafat while his mother was praying at the Nimrah Mosque. His family claimed him on Saturday at the Jamarat Center, one of the two such centers with the other in Mina. The centers has reunited 41 lost children with the families with nine children still being looked after.

Female guides volunteer to take care of children during Haj | Kingdom | Saudi Gazette​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Rains excite Hajis as Jamrat ritual progresses






Monday 6 October 2014

Pilgrims symbolically stoned the devil on Day 4 of the Haj on Sunday. Chanting “God is Greatest,” pilgrims threw seven small pebbles at each of three gray stone walls in the last ritual of Haj. The ritual, will be repeated on Monday as the Haj winds down.

Throughout the day, the weather remained cool with overcast skies. To add to the happiness of the pilgrims, a steady stream of cool winds was blowing across the valley sending excitement among the more than two million pilgrims who are camping in Mina.

As soon as we got off at the Jamrat train station, we were welcomed by a cool draft of air," said Ahmad Sayeed, a Sudanese pilgrim. "And when we started walking toward the Jamrat complex to carry out the stoning ritual, it looked as if a divine shade had been created to protect the pilgrims," he said. For the pilgrims, it was the shade of Allah and a sign of His mercy.

The stoning ritual was done with absolute ease. There were no bottlenecks. Even elderly pilgrims could stone the devil with ease and comfort. Huge fans at the Jamrat complex blew humidified air to keep the area cool. At around 4 p.m., the skies opened up and Mina experienced light showers. Pilgrims expressed their joy by coming out of their tents, and exclaiming, SubhaAllah, in unison.

"This is Allah's sign that our Haj has been accepted," said Abdul Bari, from Dhaka, Bangladesh. "This means our sins are being washed away."

With just one day to go for the completion of this year’s Haj, many pilgrims were seen engaged in supplication and prayers.

Kamal Ahmad from London said the whole exercise required mental preparation.

Overcoming the stresses of Haj is a metaphor for what must be done in life, he said. “The aim is to always seek the peace of Allah,” he said. “It teaches us that all of life is a spiritual quest.”

The pilgrims will stream out of Mina today after performing what for many will be a once-in-lifetime journey of faith.

Rains excite Hajis as Jamrat ritual progresses | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.

Pilgrims in Mina






















Aerial view of Mina & Jamarat bridge













_______________

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Aerial view of Mashair Metro































Most successful Haj ever



Tuesday 7 October 2014

Authorities have described this year’s Haj as the most successful ever as more than two million pilgrims performed their religious rites with peace.
“The Haj 1435 was a big success,” said Makkah Gov. Prince Mishaal bin Abdullah. “I thank the Almighty for helping the pilgrims perform their Haj rituals easily and comfortably,” he said.

He congratulated Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Abdullah, Crown Prince Salman and Deputy Crown Prince Muqrin for the successful Haj operation.

Pilgrims from across the world were full of praise for the Saudi government's arrangements while foreign media persons commended Saudi security forces’ crowd management capability.

Hundreds of thousands of pilgrims streamed out of the tent city of Mina on Monday at the culmination of this year’s Haj. They performed the symbolic stoning of the devil by throwing seven pebbles at each of the wall-like structures of the Jamrat.

It was extremely hot, but the movement near the Jamrat was orderly and uninterrupted. As part of the tradition, pilgrims have to leave Mina before sunset on Dul Hijjah 12. If for some reason they cannot do so, then the tradition is that they have to stay one more night and perform the stoning ritual.

The Jamrat Bridge was packed from 1 p.m. as a steady stream of pilgrims were brought in from different stations in Mina to the complex. Nearly one million made the trip on the final day of the stoning. Many went to the bridge on foot from their camps in various parts of Mina.

A pilgrim from Egypt, Ahmad Al-Masri, told Arab News that this was his third Haj. “The first time I came was in 1994. You cannot imagine how difficult Haj was in those days,” he said, while walking about the Jamrat complex.

“There was no train at that time and we had to walk many miles between the holy sites. The Saudi government deserves praise for having done a meticulous job. They have expanded Mina beyond imagination.”

Mohamed Al-Bunyan, an elderly pilgrim, said: “Haj demands physical and financial ability. If you have the money and no physical strength, then you cannot perform Haj. It demands personal sacrifice,” he said.

Mohammed Javed Rahman, from Bijnor, India, had his two-and-a-half-year-old son, Mubashir, with him while performing the stoning. Asked why he brought the little one, he said: “He wouldn’t stay with any of my relatives. He insisted and so I brought him. This is my first Haj and everyone tried to dissuade me from taking him, but I must tell you that he did not bother me at all. I took him on my shoulders for all the rituals and he’d laugh all the time. In fact, he was my strength at Haj.”

Rahman also praised the Saudi government for having done such a wonderful job organizing two million people. He said the only hitch was when he had to take the train from Arafat to Muzdalifa. The crowd was too much to handle for the train managers. “Save for that, everything else went well.”

The pilgrims moved out to the Grand Mosque in Makkah to perform the farewell circumambulation or Tawaf Al-Wida. Later in the night, domestic pilgrims left for their hometowns in various Saudi cities including Taif, Riyadh Jeddah, Dammam and Jazan. Most of the pilgrims from abroad went to Jeddah International Airport to catch their flights home.

Most successful Haj ever | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.

Triplets born in Makkah on Haj





Members of the medical staff of the Maternity and Children's Hospital's
delivery section pose for a souvenir picture with the triplets.​Tuesday 7 October 2014

A Makkah couple were blessed with triplets on Sunday, officials of the Maternity and Children's Hospital said on Monday.

The mother of the male triplets delivered her babies as more than two million pilgrims from 163 countries performed Haj in the holy city.

Hospital director Dr. Anas Sadayo said the mother gave birth 15 minutes after she was rushed to the hospital as she started having labor pains.

Anas said the "complication rate in the birth of triplets is high, but with the grace of God Almighty the medical team performed the delivery process smoothly."

The babies each weighed between one to one-and-a-half kilograms, said Dr. Suhair Mahjoub, an obstetrician and gynecologist.

Triplets born in Makkah on Haj | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.

Health Ministry declares Haj 2014 free of Ebola, MERS





Health Minister Adel Fakeih fields questions during a press conference in Makkah on Monday.​
Monday 6 October 2014

MINA: Health Minister Adel Fakeih has declared this year's Haj epidemic-free as he announced that 70 people who were considered as possibly having MERS have all tested negative of the coronavirus.

“I am pleased to announce the Haj was free of all epidemic diseases,” Fakeih told reporters in Mina as pilgrims performed the last rituals of the Haj and began leaving the holy sites.

About two million Muslims from 163 countries have performed Haj this year. The Haj drew a cross-section of humanity, from presidents to commoners, including a wounded Syrian rebel war veteran.

The health ministry employed thousands of health workers to make sure pilgrims were protected from two deadly viruses, Ebola and Middle East Respiratory Syndrome (MERS) coronavirus.

Fakeih set up of a “command and control” center to direct the Haj health operation, and required every pilgrim to complete a health screening questionnaire.

Passengers were monitored by thermal cameras that detect high body temperature, and 15 isolation rooms were set up to hold any suspicious cases at the airport in the city of Jeddah.

Saudi Arabia is the country hardest hit by MERS, which has killed 322 people in the kingdom since it first appeared in September 2012.

The health ministry on Sunday reported two more MERS deaths, one in Riyadh and another in the mountain city of Taif, 80 kilometers east of Makkah.

Because of the Ebola epidemic that has killed more than 3,000 people in West Africa, pilgrims from the hardest-hit countries of Guinea, Liberia and Sierra Leone were not allowed to perform Haj this year.

The Saudi Red Crescent Authority also declared the emergency response plan for the Haj season a success. Prince Faisal bin Abdullah, president of Saudi Red Crescent Authority, said emergency air and ground teams responded to about 15,000 cases in the holy cities of Makkah and Madinah.

The Red Crescent employed some 3,600 emergency personnel, including doctors, technicians and support services, with some 536 ambulance teams scattered in the holy sites.

Health Ministry declares Haj 2014 free of Ebola, MERS | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Statistics of the Haj season 1435/2014



















10 Dhu-AlHijjah 1435 - 4 October 2014

*Total Number of Pilgrims of Hajj Season: *

*2,085,238*

*Total Number of International Pilgrims: *

1,389,053
______________________________________
Statistics from General Department of Statistics and Information
















*Pilgrims' total number*​
Muzdalifah, Dhu-AlHijjah 10, 1435, October 04, 2014, SPA

The total number of pilgrims for this year 1435 H amounted to* 2,085,238 pilgrims*, including *1,389,053 pilgrims from abroad*, and the rest arrived from KSA.
This statement was issued by the General Department of Statistics and Information.

http://www.spa.gov.sa/english/print.php?id=1281196

Later I will report about the two 420 meter tall (!) minarets that will be built as part of the expansion project of Al-Masjid Al-Haram. Otherwise that's it for now.

Anyone interested to see what is going on in terms of projects in Makkah and Madinah and what went on during Haj can take a look at page 8 in this thread. I covered most of the important events.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Makkah women invite female pilgrims as a yearly tradition​
*HOLY SITES — A number of Saudi families have invited Syrian female pilgrims to their houses to spend some time together and get to know each other. The practice has been in use for quite some years during which Makkah women invite female pilgrims from different nationalities every year to their homes and offer them food. It is a good opportunity to build relationships with pilgrims and introduce them to the hospitality of Makkah people.*

The hosts coordinate with the Arab Pilgrim Establishment’s women committee to have the pilgrims over for lunch or dinner and introduce the pilgrims to the lifestyle, culture, traditions, and customs of prevalent in Makkah.

The committee’s Chairwoman Samirah Al-Banani is in charge of coordination between the hosts and the pilgrims She says a prominent Makkah lady has recently invited some female pilgrims to her house and showered them with her hospitality. The host welcomed the pilgrims with a shower of rose petals.

Omaima Gazaz, executive assistant of chairwoman, is also in charge of coordination between Haj delegations and host families. “Every year Makkah ladies compete with one another to host female pilgrims at their houses and shower them with gifts and generosity,” Gazaz said.

A Syrian pilgrim thought it was difficult to meet women from Makkah in their houses. However, when Gazaz told her it was easy, she was happy. Gazaz fixed her a meeting with a Saudi woman who invited her to her home.

Another Syrian female pilgrim who spent time with a Saudi woman in her house said she was impressed with how smart, generous, tidy Makkah ladies were. She praised the host program run by the establishment.

Another Syrian pilgrim described her experience with Makkah women as enriching and eye-opener. “Generosity is an innate trait in women here. I’m speechless. I don’t think I can't thank the host family enough for their kindness,” she said.

http://www.saudigazette.com.sa/index...20141008220565

They served guests of Allah selflessly

*



*
Members of the Women’s Faternity Forum in action​
Wednesday, 08 October 2014 - 14 Thul-Hijjah 1435

MINA — There were thousands of volunteers, including women and teenagers, in action to render help to Haj pilgrims at the holy sites of Mina and Arafat during Haj. Pilgrims from all over the world were the beneficiaries of their selfless, untiring and dedicated service. What prompted them to set out for the Holy Sites from various cities and regions of the Kingdom was nothing other than winning Allah’s pleasure through serving His guests. They are fully aware of the reward for social service in Islam, which is a religion that deems serving people as worship to God. The Prophet (peace be upon him) has said that those who are keen to alleviate the suffering of people are very dearer to Allah. Needless to say then about the rewards for serving the guests of God.

Saudi Gazette saw volunteers everywhere in Mina where they have proved to be a great help and support to mainly sick and elderly pilgrims and those who had lost their way or got separated from their mahrams (blood relatives). They also served food to pilgrims and were busy engaged in offering a wide variety of services.

These volunteers belong to different Indian social, cultural and religious forums, such as the Jeddah Haj Welfare Forum, India Fraternity Forum (IFF), the Indian Pilgrim Welfare Forum (IPWF), Haj Cells of the Kerala Muslim Cultural Center (KMCC) and Risala Study Circle. Scores of students from various schools have also joined them.

Well-known trainer Dr. Ismail Maritheri of King Abdulaziz University was in Mina as a field coordinator of volunteers. He told Saudi Gazette that the volunteers, with their selfless service, have made a lasting impression in the minds of Hajis from all corners of the globe. “Linguistic barriers and other material factors did not stand in the way of rendering services to pilgrims. Their dedication and commitment have made an electrifying impact on most of the Saudi muallims,” he said while citing names of muallims like Dr. Waleed Yousuf and Ghazzali.

The credit for fielding the largest number of volunteers goes to the KMCC and India Fraternity Forum, with each mobilizing more than 1,000 volunteers.

Ashraf Vengatt, general secretary of KMCC Saudi national committee, told Saudi Gazette that there was an overwhelming response from members of KMCC who poured into the Holy Sites from all parts of the Kingdom. “We have expected around 1,000 but a total of 1,884 volunteers turned out to serve the pilgrims,” he said. Ahmed Palayatt, president of KMCC Jeddah Central Committee and treasurer of the Haj Cell, said around 800 volunteers from Jeddah were on duty in Makkah and the Holy Sites.

“Muallims of four maktabs have allowed us to prepare rice soup and pickles at the common kitchen of their camps. Tens of thousands of pilgrims have benefited from this. In addition to this, we rendered various other services like first aid, and guiding lost pilgrims to their tents.”

Naser Edavanakkad, acting general secretary of Jeddah KMCC, said that the sharp decline in the number of domestic pilgrims has made things easier for the volunteers.

Tipped as the most organized among volunteers groups, IFF this time fielded more than 100 women and students also. These expatriate volunteers, who belonged to different states of India, come from various corners of Saudi Arabia after getting the best ever training in field voluntary work. It rendered services to pilgrims in Makkah and the Holy Sites and the services include guiding pilgrims to their accommodation, taking sick pilgrims to hospitals and clinics, and distributing drinking water, said Iqbal Tirur of IFF. Our women volunteers helped many sick women pilgrims in need of medical assistance at their camps and some of them were taken to intensive care units. About 50 members of the Students Fraternity were stationed mainly at Mashair train stations in order to guide pilgrims to their tents and assisting them to get on wheel chairs. The Holy Sites Location Map designed by IFF was widely used in Mina. Volunteer service was managed by a committee with Mudassar Naser as convener, Abdul Raoof joint convener and Mohammed Ali as volunteer captain.

The Jeddah Haj Welfare Forum, which is an umbrella organization of around 21 social and cultural organizations, deployed 500 volunteers at the Holy Sites. “We have so far distributed 15,000 packed rice soup to pilgrims, of which 5,500 on Monday. This year, we extended our services to Jeddah Haj terminal also, said Abbas Chemban, chairman of the forum. The forum rendered various types of services, including helping lost pilgrims to find their accommodation. Haj Welfare Forum branch committees in Makkah and Madinah also offered services to pilgrims who started flocking to the holy cities from all over the world.

The Care and Share wing of the Saudi Risala Study Circle (RSC) has mobilized 625 volunteers from various region of the Kingdom, according to Khaleelu Rahman Vettiyadan, spokesperson of RSC. “Our volunteers were mainly engaged in attending to sick pilgrims and ensure that they were getting the best medical care and treatment on time. We offered emergency nursing to several sick pilgrims, besides offering services for completing burial procedures of deceased pilgrims.” RSC has been in the forefront of serving the pilgrims over the last six years, Vettiyadan added.

http://www.saudigazette.com.sa/index...20141008220575


























Muslims will understand that great gesture above.​I would like to see users from all over the Muslim world post photos of their pilgrims from this years Haj if they have such information out there. It is always nice to see.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## al-Hasani

Saudi Arabians retrace route of Abraha’s army that came to destroy Kaaba



Thursday 9 October 2014

A group of young Saudi history enthusiasts has retraced the path of the People of the Elephant who tried to destroy the Holy Kaaba centuries ago.

The Holy Qur’an, in a short chapter, briefly refers to the story of the army of elephants led by Abraha Al-Ashram, who was a governor of Yemen. God destroyed Abraha and his army that included 13 elephants, by sending flocks of birds that dropped small stones on them.

“There never fell a stone on a soldier except it dissolved his flesh and burst it into pieces … Abraha Al-Ashram fled while his flesh was bursting into pieces and died on the way back to Yemen,” said the 14th century scholar Ibn Kathir, an authentic Qur’an commentator.

During their tiring journey across mountains and rough terrain, the young Saudi men took photographs of important landmarks, beginning from north of Najran, to the east of Asir, and then east of Baha.

Some of the most important historical sites along the way included inscriptions of elephants on rocks in the Al-Qahr Mountain, southeast of Tathlith; an old well in Hafaer, east of Asir; and a paved road near Kara in Aqeeq principality in the Baha region.

Mohammed Al-Amry, head of the geology department at King Saud University, said he had seen the path of Abraha and his army in Tathlith and Baha. “The army had passed the Arabian shield region comprising rocks and there were writings in the Humairiya language on some mountains,” he said.

According to historical Islamic sources, Abraha, who was a Christian, had thought of building a church similar to the Kaaba in Sanaa. He wanted the Arabs to perform the pilgrimage in Sanaa instead of Makkah, with the intention of diverting trade and benefits to Yemen. He presented the idea to the then king of Ethiopia who agreed to it.

Abraha built the church but the Arabs refused to come for pilgrimage in Sanaa. This infuriated him, prompting him to form an army to invade Makkah and demolish the Kaaba. He defeated all Arab armies on the way until he reached Makkah where he was attacked by the flocks of birds sent by the Almighty.

Saudis retrace route of Abraha’s army that came to destroy Kaaba | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.

@ebray @Belew_Kelew

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

al-Hasani said:


> Saudi Arabians retrace route of Abraha’s army that came to destroy Kaaba
> 
> View attachment 126586​Thursday 9 October 2014
> 
> A group of young Saudi history enthusiasts has retraced the path of the People of the Elephant who tried to destroy the Holy Kaaba centuries ago.
> 
> The Holy Qur’an, in a short chapter, briefly refers to the story of the army of elephants led by Abraha Al-Ashram, who was a governor of Yemen. God destroyed Abraha and his army that included 13 elephants, by sending flocks of birds that dropped small stones on them.
> 
> “There never fell a stone on a soldier except it dissolved his flesh and burst it into pieces … Abraha Al-Ashram fled while his flesh was bursting into pieces and died on the way back to Yemen,” said the 14th century scholar Ibn Kathir, an authentic Qur’an commentator.
> 
> During their tiring journey across mountains and rough terrain, the young Saudi men took photographs of important landmarks, beginning from north of Najran, to the east of Asir, and then east of Baha.
> 
> Some of the most important historical sites along the way included inscriptions of elephants on rocks in the Al-Qahr Mountain, southeast of Tathlith; an old well in Hafaer, east of Asir; and a paved road near Kara in Aqeeq principality in the Baha region.
> 
> Mohammed Al-Amry, head of the geology department at King Saud University, said he had seen the path of Abraha and his army in Tathlith and Baha. “The army had passed the Arabian shield region comprising rocks and there were writings in the Humairiya language on some mountains,” he said.
> 
> According to historical Islamic sources, Abraha, who was a Christian, had thought of building a church similar to the Kaaba in Sanaa. He wanted the Arabs to perform the pilgrimage in Sanaa instead of Makkah, with the intention of diverting trade and benefits to Yemen. He presented the idea to the then king of Ethiopia who agreed to it.
> 
> Abraha built the church but the Arabs refused to come for pilgrimage in Sanaa. This infuriated him, prompting him to form an army to invade Makkah and demolish the Kaaba. He defeated all Arab armies on the way until he reached Makkah where he was attacked by the flocks of birds sent by the Almighty.
> 
> Saudis retrace route of Abraha’s army that came to destroy Kaaba | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.
> 
> @ebray @Belew_Kelew











@al-Hasani Akhi post thousands of pictures of Roza e Rasool SAW like the ones I have posted taken from different angles even 1000 pictures will not be enough so keep posting akhi
@Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @waz @JonAsad @Altamimi @Full Moon and others
Brothers and Sisters if pictures are in digital or HD form it would be better

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Zarvan said:


> View attachment 127052
> 
> View attachment 127053
> 
> @al-Hasani Akhi post thousands of pictures of Roza e Rasool SAW like the ones I have posted taken from different angles even 1000 pictures will not be enough so keep posting akhi
> @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @waz @JonAsad @Altamimi @Full Moon and others
> Brothers and Sisters if pictures are in digital or HD form it would be better



Well, I will try and do my best brother. I have posted a lot of photos from Madinah in this thread if you take a look. It's an old thread. 1.5 years old now. I have just not always updated it regularly.

I hope you will like those aerial photos of Madinah from this very month.




















































Dear @Indos and @Wahhab2701 this thread might interest you. Please post photos of Indonesian pilgrims if you have any photos of pilgrims from Indonesian media. Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Lightning kills 1 atop Mount Noor*

*



*
Muslim pilgrims climb Mount Al-Noor in Makkah during the annual Haj pilgrimage September 30, 2014. Police said a pilgrim was struck by lightning on top of a mountain in Makkah amid rain on Sunday night. REUTERS/ Muhammad Hamed)​
JEDDAH: IRFAN MOHAMMED

Published — Tuesday 14 October 2014

Last update 14 October 2014 3:11 am

One person was killed after being struck by lightning on top of a Makkah mountain amid rains on Sunday night.
The victim had reportedly been capturing snapshots of the thunderstorm atop Mount Noor.
Rescue teams found the victim dead upon arrival at the scene. The body was transferred to a nearby hospital.
Col. Saleh Al-Olayani, Civil Defense spokesman in Makkah, has advised pilgrims to exercise caution while climbing mountains and moving into other areas in Makkah.
The Met Office has warned that rainclouds would move through the region, causing thunderstorms and rains, along with sandstorms in some parts of the Kingdom, including Madinah.

Lightning kills 1 atop Mount Noor | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.


​*Half a million pilgrims received medical treatment during Haj*​




COMMENDABLE: Deputy Health Minister for Health Affairs Mansour Al-Hawasi speaks at the Eid party as Shoura member Abdul Rahman Al-Sweilem looks on.

*



*
Muslim pilgrims wait in front of the emergency department at Al-Noor Specialist Hospital in Makkah on Sept. 30, 2014. Nearly half a million pilgrims made use of medical facilities that were available in Makkah and Madinah during Haj this year, according to Mansour Al-Hawasi, deputy health minister for health affairs. (Reuters/ Muhammad Hamed)​

RIYADH: MD RASOOLDEEN

Published — Tuesday 14 October 2014

Last update 14 October 2014 3:10 am

Nearly half a million pilgrims made use of medical facilities that were available in Makkah and Madinah during Haj this year. Nineteen open heart surgeries were performed, Mansour Al-Hawasi, deputy health minister for Health Affairs, said here Sunday.
Al-Hawasi was addressing health officials here during an Eid party hosted by the Ministry of Health to thank health officials who were affiliated with the Haj program in both cities.
Some 22,000 health officials were deployed in the holy cities this year, as well as at 14 ports of entry.
Offering his congratulations to Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Abdullah and Crown Prince Salman, deputy premier and minister of defense, for their unwavering cooperation in making the health program a success, the deputy minister said health officials did their part to offer the very best of services to pilgrims.
He also expressed gratitude to the World Health Organization (WHO) for its assistance in the prevention of infectious diseases.
Shoura Council member Abdul Rahman Al-Sweilem was present during the function.
Al-Hawasi said some 472,000 pilgrims availed themselves of the medical facilities at the holy sites and at the ports of entry.
He said that 329,000 pilgrims had visited medical centers in the holy sites and 111,000 had sought outpatient treatment at these clinics.
"A total of 28,000 pilgrims have sought emergency treatment, while 3,700 were admitted to various hospitals in Makkah and Madinah," he added.
Al-Hawasi pointed out that 19,000 units of blood were used to treat patients at the holy sites so far.
Some 19,000 pilgrims were given on-the-spot medical treatment at various points throughout the holy city.
According to statistics provided by the deputy minister, 988 pilgrims received dialysis treatment, while 330 underwent catheterization and 55 were given endoscopic treatment.
A comprehensive Haj health program was implemented under the leadership of the acting Health Minister Adel Fakeih this year in cooperation with the WHO.
The Health Ministry took preventive measures to combat the spread of the Ebola and the Middle East Respiratory Syndrome coronavirus (MERS-CoV) with the help of local and international medical experts, including officials from the WHO.
This year, the Ministry of Health fielded a total of 22,000 medics and paramedics to look after the welfare of the local and foreign Haj pilgrims in the holy cities of Makkah and Madinah.
In addition to a fleet of 100 ambulances, the ministry has also deployed some 50 mini-ambulances to be able to infiltrate crowded areas to ferry patients to nearby hospitals.
There are 141 primary health care centers, which includes 100 primary health care centers and 17 emergency centers near the Jamrat bridge.
The ministry also set up a central command center to monitor and coordinate with the health officials to serve the pilgrims who fall ill or need medical treatments during their stay in the holy cities.
The center focused on the Ebola virus and MERS-CoV during the pilgrimage.
There are 25 hospitals in the holy cities, including seven in Makkah, nine in Madinah, four in Mina and four in Arafat, in addition to King Abdullah Medical City.
There are a total of 5,250 beds in the holy cities, including 500 beds for ICU patients.

Half a million pilgrims received medical treatment during Haj | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

SubhanALLAH 
nice pics @al-Hasani brother
May ALLAH give us oppurtunity to perform Hajj.
Ameen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

dexter said:


> SubhanALLAH
> nice pics @al-Hasani brother
> May ALLAH give us oppurtunity to perform Hajj.
> Ameen



It's my pleasure brother. I have been lucky enough to perform Haj dozens of times so I wish for those that are yet to experience this to try it instead of me.

I hope that you especially liked the aerial photos of Madinah. I think that they are great and I rarely see such photos. They are brand new. From October this very year!

*Women end men’s monopoly of serving pilgrims*




JEDDAH: ARAB NEWS

Published — Monday 13 October 2014

Last update 13 October 2014 3:54 am

The women of Makkah broke into the male bastion of Zamazemah this Haj season to provide pilgrims with Zamzam water and other facilities right at their doorstep through an elegant and sophisticated work system bringing to an end men’s decades-old monopoly of the profession.

The women performed a significant role through the formation of women’s committees that were established at the offices of the Zamazemah United Office. Besides offering Zamzam water, they also arranged hospital visits for women pilgrims undergoing treatment in the holy city.

Nawak Kappli, head of the women’s committee at the United Office said that the women were working on implementing the objectives of the office.

“Zamazemah United Office aims to provide Zamzam water to the pilgrim at his doorstep without his needing to go anywhere. Women pilgrims will now no longer have to crowd at Zamzam water outlets to get water. This will also help us to eliminate the black market in the sales of Zamzam water by female violators,” said Kappli.

The Zamazemah United Office is one of many sectors set up to serve pilgrims. Its mission involves serving the guests of God from the moment they set foot in the Kingdom until they leave according to modern technological plans and mechanisms.

The office receives pilgrims at the awareness centers where they are offered a 320mm plastic bottle of cool fresh water. The office also sends one liter of water to the pilgrims’ lodging, and offers them the same volume of bottled water as a gift when they leave.

Zamazemah is a traditional profession handed down the generations and inherited by 120 families of Makkah keen on offering Zamzam water to pilgrims free of charge.

Women end men’s monopoly of serving pilgrims | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.


----------



## dexter

al-Hasani said:


> It's my pleasure brother. I have been lucky enough to perform Haj dozens of times so I wish for those that are yet to experience this to try it instead of me.
> 
> I hope that you especially liked the aerial photos of Madinah. I think that they are great and I rarely see such photos. They are brand new. From October this very year!
> 
> *Women end men’s monopoly of serving pilgrims*
> 
> View attachment 132315​
> JEDDAH: ARAB NEWS
> 
> Published — Monday 13 October 2014
> 
> Last update 13 October 2014 3:54 am
> 
> The women of Makkah broke into the male bastion of Zamazemah this Haj season to provide pilgrims with Zamzam water and other facilities right at their doorstep through an elegant and sophisticated work system bringing to an end men’s decades-old monopoly of the profession.
> 
> The women performed a significant role through the formation of women’s committees that were established at the offices of the Zamazemah United Office. Besides offering Zamzam water, they also arranged hospital visits for women pilgrims undergoing treatment in the holy city.
> 
> Nawak Kappli, head of the women’s committee at the United Office said that the women were working on implementing the objectives of the office.
> 
> “Zamazemah United Office aims to provide Zamzam water to the pilgrim at his doorstep without his needing to go anywhere. Women pilgrims will now no longer have to crowd at Zamzam water outlets to get water. This will also help us to eliminate the black market in the sales of Zamzam water by female violators,” said Kappli.
> 
> The Zamazemah United Office is one of many sectors set up to serve pilgrims. Its mission involves serving the guests of God from the moment they set foot in the Kingdom until they leave according to modern technological plans and mechanisms.
> 
> The office receives pilgrims at the awareness centers where they are offered a 320mm plastic bottle of cool fresh water. The office also sends one liter of water to the pilgrims’ lodging, and offers them the same volume of bottled water as a gift when they leave.
> 
> Zamazemah is a traditional profession handed down the generations and inherited by 120 families of Makkah keen on offering Zamzam water to pilgrims free of charge.
> 
> Women end men’s monopoly of serving pilgrims | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.



MashaALLAH 
I haven't yet but soon InshaALLAH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

100 towers in SR50bn Madinah pilgrim city to house 200,000​



Thursday 9 October 2014

Work on the first phase of the SR50 billion King Abdullah Pilgrim City in Madinah has begun as part of the government’s efforts to further improve services being extended to the guests of God who come for Haj and Umrah every year.

The massive city covering an area of over 1.6 million square meters will accommodate 200,000 people. It is located 3 km to the west of the Prophet’s Mosque, 3 km from Meeqat, and 900 meters from Quba Mosque.

“Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Abdullah has instructed the Finance Ministry to implement the project,” said Madinah Gov. Prince Faisal bin Salman, adding that it would boost pilgrim services in the city.

State-owned Public Investment Fund will finance the project, which includes a 400-bed hospital and a railway and bus station.

“A number of hotels and furnished apartments will be constructed as part of the world-class city to accommodate 200,000 pilgrims,” said Prince Faisal while thanking King Abdullah for approving the vital project.

A source at the Ministry of Finance, said the total cost of the giant project is expected to exceed SR50 billion. The first phase will cost SR3.3 billion while the second phase SR2.7 billion. The project will have 100 administrative and residential towers and 30 hotels apart from the Haj Ministry headquarters, the Haj secretariat, and the Madinah governor’s office.

It would help to provide better services for the guests of God, create thousands of local jobs and contribute to the social and economic development of the city.

The source said the project is one of several that are to be undertaken to develop Madinah, which would compensate for the number of properties demolished.

There would also be suites for businesspeople. Each hotel would have large reception halls with unique architectural designs, in addition to restaurants, coffee shops and business centers.

The city will house offices for the Supreme Haj Committee in Madinah, and administrative offices for Haj operators and Tawafa organizations, as well as offices for the General Syndicate of Cars, travel agents and medical missions with a capacity for 31,000 employees.

Lower floors have been allocated for parking. There would also be a big mosque on the southeastern side of the city to house 15,000 worshippers.
The bus station will have the capacity to transport 84,000 pilgrims to and from the Prophet’s Mosque. The commercial center is made up of three floors over 71,000 square meters, the source said.

100 towers in SR50bn Madinah pilgrim city to house 200,000 | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.


Work starts at new city for pilgrims in Madinah




Thursday, 09 October 2014 

MADINAH – Work, at a cost of SR3.3 billion, on the first phase of the project of the new King Abdullah City for Pilgrims here has started.

The project, expected to be up and running in two years, will have a branch for the Ministry of Haj and office for the Haj committee in Madinah as well as an office for the Emir of Madinah. It will also include travel agencies and over 30 hotels.

Ten companies, including three mega ones, are competing to win the second and third phases of the project with offers ranged between SR2.7 billion and SR2.9 billion.

*100 residential and business towers*

A source in the Ministry of Finance said the total cost of the three phases of the project exceeds SR50 billion, adding that the project will create thousands of job opportunities for Saudis.

This project is one of many that have been proposed to develop Madinah City and enhance its importance as a major destination for visitors and pilgrims, the source said.

The total area of the project, located three kilometers away from the southwest area to the Prophet’s Mosque, is around 1,600,000 square meters. Over 100 residential and commercial towers will be constructed that can accommodate 120,000 persons with four- and five-star hotels and large rooms that can accommodate three families at the same time.

There will be VIP rooms and suites, restaurants, cafes, business centers, and fast elevators that can take guests to the ground in a matter of seconds so that they can perform prayer in the Prophet’s Mosque. There will be offices for the General Car Syndicate, Tawafah establishments, medical missions, and Haj missions with capability to accommodate 31,000 persons.

The ground floors will be used as parking lots while a large area will be dedicated to building a gigantic mosque that can take up to 15,000 persons, a 400-bed hospital, kitchens, washing areas, and luggage transport station. There will be a transport station to provide services to 84,000 pilgrims and visitors who use the train and buses.

*A gigantic leap*

Dr. Khalid Taher, Madinah Mayor, says the project is one of several strategic projects that Madinah will see in the future. Together with other projects, it seeks to serve pilgrims and visitors alike. Dr. Muhammad Al-Khtrawee, Madinah Chamber of Commerce and Industry Chairman, says the project will definitely reduce crowding in the Central Area surrounding the Prophet’s Mosque and will provide residential units and all necessary services to pilgrims. Farid Al-Maimani, economic expert, said this is King Abdullah’s gift to the guests of Allah.

http://www.saudigazette.com.sa/index...20141009220654


----------



## al-Hasani

*The view from Al-Masjid an-Nabawi in Madinah*




*The Quba Mosque of Madinah*

*




























*

What is needed is to plant much more palm trees, trees etc. again after all those new constructions, expansions etc. in recent decades. Especially in Makkah. Before Makkah and Madinah were full of greenery once and even the Noble Qur'an and several Ahadith confirm this or just 100 year old photos. Madinah is not that bad as can be seen here though.
*
The Quba Mosque in the past (not more than a few decades ago)




*


----------



## al-Hasani

*Kaaba’s senior keeper Al-Shaibi passes away*




_Sheikh Abdul Qadir Bin Taha Al-Shaibi, senior keeper of the Holy Kaaba, receives new key of Kaaba from Prince Khaled Al-Faisal, the then emir of Makkah, and Sheikh Abdurahman Al-Sudais, head of the Presidency for the Affairs of the Two Holy Mosques. — SG photo_​*HALED AL-HUMAIDI*
OKAZ/SAUDI GAZETTE

*MAKKAH* — Sheikh Abdul Qadir Bin Taha Al-Shaibi, senior keeper of the Holy Kaaba, passed away on Thursday. He was 75.

Al-Shaibi’s body was buried in Makkah’s Al-Moalla Cemetery after offering funeral prayers at the Grand Mosque. A large number of citizens and officials of the Presidency for the Affairs of the Two Holy Mosques as well as his relatives attended the last rites.

Al-Shaibi died at King Khaled National Guard Hospital in Jeddah on Thursday morning. His death came while preparations were under way for washing of the Holy Kaaba on Nov. 8 (Muharram 15).

Al-Shaibi was named the senior keeper of Kaaba after the death of his paternal uncle Abdul Aziz Al-Shaibi four years ago. Last year, Sheikh Abdurahman Al-Sudais, head of the Presidency, handed the new lock and key of Kaaba to Al-Shaibi. The lock, which was made 30 years ago, was changed after authorities noticed that it was rusty.

*Dr. Saleh Bin Taha Al-Shaibi, the oldest member of Shaibi family, will be the new keeper of Kaaba. The Shaibi family continues to honor the tradition of Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) by handing down the position of keeper (sadin) of the Kaaba to its oldest member.

The sadin is responsible for opening and closing the Kaaba gate and washing it. When the Prophet (pbuh) entered the Kaaba after conquering Makkah, he smashed all the idols inside it, washed it, closed its gate and then called Othman Bin Talha and gave him the key saying, “These keys will remain with you until the Day of Judgment.”

Sheikh Abdul Qadir Al-Shaibi was the 108th successor of Othman Bin Talha. On an earlier occasion, he had said: “The keeper of the Holy Kaaba is the only one responsible for its affairs. It is a huge honor that no one can take away from us because it was bestowed upon us by the order of Almighty Allah.” — SG*

Kaaba’s senior keeper Al-Shaibi passes away | Kingdom | Saudi Gazette



See my post 25 in this thread. I covered the honor bestowed upon the Sheikh last year (November) and now he is dead. A reminder of what awaits us all one day.

الذين اذا اصابتهم مصيبة قالوا انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

al-Hasani said:


> *Kaaba’s senior keeper Al-Shaibi passes away*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Sheikh Abdul Qadir Bin Taha Al-Shaibi, senior keeper of the Holy Kaaba, receives new key of Kaaba from Prince Khaled Al-Faisal, the then emir of Makkah, and Sheikh Abdurahman Al-Sudais, head of the Presidency for the Affairs of the Two Holy Mosques. — SG photo_​*HALED AL-HUMAIDI*
> OKAZ/SAUDI GAZETTE
> 
> *MAKKAH* — Sheikh Abdul Qadir Bin Taha Al-Shaibi, senior keeper of the Holy Kaaba, passed away on Thursday. He was 75.
> 
> Al-Shaibi’s body was buried in Makkah’s Al-Moalla Cemetery after offering funeral prayers at the Grand Mosque. A large number of citizens and officials of the Presidency for the Affairs of the Two Holy Mosques as well as his relatives attended the last rites.
> 
> Al-Shaibi died at King Khaled National Guard Hospital in Jeddah on Thursday morning. His death came while preparations were under way for washing of the Holy Kaaba on Nov. 8 (Muharram 15).
> 
> Al-Shaibi was named the senior keeper of Kaaba after the death of his paternal uncle Abdul Aziz Al-Shaibi four years ago. Last year, Sheikh Abdurahman Al-Sudais, head of the Presidency, handed the new lock and key of Kaaba to Al-Shaibi. The lock, which was made 30 years ago, was changed after authorities noticed that it was rusty.
> 
> *Dr. Saleh Bin Taha Al-Shaibi, the oldest member of Shaibi family, will be the new keeper of Kaaba. The Shaibi family continues to honor the tradition of Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) by handing down the position of keeper (sadin) of the Kaaba to its oldest member.
> 
> The sadin is responsible for opening and closing the Kaaba gate and washing it. When the Prophet (pbuh) entered the Kaaba after conquering Makkah, he smashed all the idols inside it, washed it, closed its gate and then called Othman Bin Talha and gave him the key saying, “These keys will remain with you until the Day of Judgment.”
> 
> Sheikh Abdul Qadir Al-Shaibi was the 108th successor of Othman Bin Talha. On an earlier occasion, he had said: “The keeper of the Holy Kaaba is the only one responsible for its affairs. It is a huge honor that no one can take away from us because it was bestowed upon us by the order of Almighty Allah.” — SG*
> 
> Kaaba’s senior keeper Al-Shaibi passes away | Kingdom | Saudi Gazette
> 
> 
> 
> See my post 25 in this thread. I covered the honor bestowed upon the Sheikh last year (November) and now he is dead. A reminder of what awaits us all one day.
> 
> الذين اذا اصابتهم مصيبة قالوا انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


May ALLAH bless him with Jannah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Zarvan said:


> May ALLAH bless him with Jannah



The burial place of the Sheikh was Jannat al-Mu'allah in Makkah;












In other news then the biggest hotel in the ME and one of the biggest in the world opened not long ago in Makkah;
















Middle East biggest hotel opens | Economy | Saudi Gazette

I like the fact that some Hijazi architectural components (interior) have been included in this hotel. Very nice to see.


----------



## Armstrong

@al-Hasani - Thats one heck of a graveyard; I like it !  

I don't know why people build huge edifices over their graves here in Pakistan !  

Though ever wondered how tight it could be in a grave ?  

I wish Islam allowed us to be disposed off in some other manner because I'm claustrophobic !  

And Al-Hasani what kind of a Clan is that ?  

You're not from amongst the Quraish are you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Armstrong said:


> @al-Hasani - Thats one heck of a graveyard; I like it !
> 
> I don't know why people build huge edifices over their graves here in Pakistan !
> 
> Though ever wondered how tight it could be in a grave ?
> 
> I wish Islam allowed us to be disposed off in some other manner because I'm claustrophobic !
> 
> And Al-Hasani what kind of a Clan is that ?
> 
> You're not from amongst the Quraish are you ?



My actual surname is double-barreled and rather long but al-Hasani is part of it. I would never use my full surname/name on a public forum. My name is rather long like that of most Arabs and especially Arabians.

Yes, I am a Makkawi Hashemite. From the Banu Hashim clan which is sub-clan of the ancient Quraysh tribe. I am a Sharif so I trace my paternal lineage to Prophet Muhammad (saws) through his oldest grandson Hasan ibn Ali (ra). I thought that you already knew? Anyway this is not important. I consider myself as a humble man outside of counter-trolling on PDF.

Hashemites - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Actually it is the policy of our Najdi (Hanbali) dominated clergy not to built lavish graves/mausoleums so everyone is equal in that department. No lavish graves or mausoleums are built for kings, clergy or important people etc. nowadays. But since KSA is a huge country then you have all kind of graveyards. Ancient as recent.

After all in KSA you have almost all native sects of Islam and madahib whether Sunni or Shia. All 4 main Sunni madahib and the 3 main Shia madahib are present natively. After all what is now KSA or just the Arabian Peninsula is the cradle of Islam and the homeland of almost all madahib too. Sunni or Shia.
We have Shafi's in Hijaz and our Southwestern provinces, Malikis in those regions too and in parts of Eastern Arabia (Eastern Province more precisely), Hanafis in the Northern Provinces, Hanbalis in Najd (what some people call "Wahhabis" and all across KSA, Zaydi Shias (a unique branch of Shia Islam almost exclusively found in Southwestern KSA and Yemen - that madahib is the most similar madahib to Sunni Islam), Ismailis in the Southwest too and Twelver's in the Eastern Province. Our biggest Shia community is there and numbers around 2-3 million.

Oh, I forgot the traditional Sufi communities in Hijaz. After all Sufism originated in the Arab world and is still hugely popular in the Arab world among Sunnis.

Here you can read about a famous Sunni (Maliki and Sufi) from Hijaz. He is one of the most respected clerics out there in recent times. He visited Pakistan several times and held sermons in Islamabad etc.

Muhammad Alawi al-Maliki - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

His full name:

Shaykh al-Sharif Al-Sayyid Muhammad al-Hasan ibn Alawi ibn Abbas ibn Abd al-Aziz al-Maliki al-Hasani al-'Idrisi al-Makki.

This is not uncommon among us.

From his burial in Makkah;






I am a Muslim of the Shafi'i fiqh myself and the Hashemites of Hijaz have been that since time immortal from what I have learnt.

I thought about not replying to your questions in this thread as this is about Makkah and Madinah and the updates from those two holy cities and not me but since you asked I can't ignore you as a good friend here on PDF.

P.S: When we die the last thing we should think about is claustrophobia. So you have nothing to worry about. Probably it was the world famous (by now) and world class Buttstrong humor/irony that I sometimes have problems detecting.

Here the late Sheikh, may he rest in peace, from a visit in Pakistan.






I can link to some of his books (PDF files) but they are in Arabic. If you are interested in his material I will try to find some translated books/material.

Regarding the talk about tombs/shrines/mausoleums then this below illustrates clearly what I told you;

Tomb of King Fahd bin Abdul-Aziz;







Tomb of an ordinary Saudi Arabian man;






@Armstrong

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

Future expansion of Al-Masjid an-Nabawi in Madinah;






See earlier pages for more information in this thread.

A Saudi Arabian man died yesterday morning in Al-Masjid Al-Haram during prayer. May Allah (swt) grant him Jannah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

A reminder of the expansion work of Al-Masjid an-Nabawi in the holy city of Madinah when finished;





















التوسعة الكبرى للمسجد النبوي الشريف - جريدة الرياض

If you ask me this is an amazing design and project of historical proportions. Much better than I expected initially.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

al-Hasani said:


> A reminder of the expansion work of Al-Masjid an-Nabawi in the holy city of Madinah when finished;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> التوسعة الكبرى للمسجد النبوي الشريف - جريدة الرياض
> 
> If you ask me this is an amazing design and project of historical proportions. Much better than I expected initially.


Nice work and yes good design when work is expected to complete ?


----------



## al-Hasani

Zarvan said:


> Nice work and yes good design when work is expected to complete ?



Please reread earlier pages in this thread. If everything goes according to the plan and no delays occur then by the Summer of 2016. My own guess is sometime in 2017 but BEFORE the Ramadan in May that year. If I am still around here on PDF by then (highly doubtful) I will try to update this thread.

The work is underway as we speak. Also see post 137.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

al-Hasani said:


> One person was killed after being struck by lightning on top of a Makkah mountain amid rains on Sunday night.



May Allah forgive him-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Makkah-Madinah train to be shipped by year-end




Friday 31 October 2014

The first Spanish-made train for the multibillion-riyal Haramain railway project would arrive in Jeddah by December, according to the president of the Saudi Railways Organization.

Speaking to local media from Spain, Mohammed Al-Suwaiket said that the Spanish manufacturing company has almost completed the Haramain train, which will operate between Makkah and Madinah.

The first train consists of a lead power head and 13 passenger carriages. It would arrive in Jeddah Islamic Port by the end of December, said Al-Suwaiket.
He said 3,000 workers are currently employed on the project, with Saudis accounting for 70 percent of the total.

The 450-km railway passes through Jeddah, King Abdulaziz International Airport and King Abdullah Economic City in Rabigh. It will carry more than 20 million passengers every year including pilgrims.

It will have five stations, with the main station in Makkah having separate lounges for arrivals and departures, a mosque that can hold 600 worshippers, a helipad, 10 platforms for trains, a lounge for VIP passengers and parking for 500 cars.

Makkah-Madinah train to be shipped by year-end | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.


Haramain train set to arrive in December




Friday 31 October 2014

MAKKAH — The general manager of the Haramain Railway has confirmed that the train set for the project will arrive at Jeddah Islamic Seaport in December.

Basim Ghulman also said the project is carried out in collaboration with the Spanish company Talgo and that the train and its 13 carriages will be shipped from Barcelona to Jeddah.

The project was personally supervised by the Minister of Transportation Jabarah Al-Suraisry and the head of the General Association of Railways Mohammad Al-Sueikit.

The railway will connect four main cities together and have five stops, including one at King Abdul Aziz International Airport.

The launch ceremony will include educational and cultural tours to educate Saudi families about trains and the railway.

Ghulman confirmed that the Makkah-Jeddah-Rabigh route would function by mid-2016.

http://www.saudigazette.com.sa/index...20141031222890

Read more;

Haramain High Speed Rail Project - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

A better link;

http://www.saudirailways.org/portal...ification/03Introduction/03Phase- I Package-2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Kiswa to be lowered tomorrow




الرئاسة العامة لشؤون المسجد الحرام والمسجد النبوي تسدل كسوة الكعبة المشرفة فى الغد

صرح مدير عام مصنع كسوة الكعبة المشرفة الدكتور/ محمد بن عبدالله باجوده أنه بإشراف مباشر من معالي الرئيس العام لشؤون المسجد الحرام والمسجد النبوي الشيخ الدكتور عبدالرحمن بن عبدالعزيز السديس ومتابعة من معالي نائب الرئيس العام لشؤون المسجد الحرام الدكتور/محمد بن ناصر الخزيم يتمّ يوم غدٍ الخميس 13من شهر محرم لعام 1436هـ إنزال الجزء الذي تم رفعه من كسوة الكعبة المشرفة خلال أيام موسم الحج المبارك لعام 1435هـ وتثبيته بحلق الشاذروان المثبتة بالكعبة المشرفة وقد جرت العادة وفق خطة موضوعة رفع الجزء السفليّ من ثوب الكعبة المشرفة عند كسوتها في اليوم التاسع من شهر ذي الحجة ويبقى هذا الجزء مرفوعاً حتى مغادرة الحجاج والهدف من هذا الإجراء حماية الجزء السفليّ للثوب من العبث والتعلق به وإعاقة الطواف أثناء الازدحام.
ويباشر هذه المهمة مجموعة من الحرفيين من منسوبي مصنع كسوة الكعبة المشرفة

http://www.gph.gov.sa/index.cfm?do=c...9&categoryid=2

The event will be live streamed from the usual sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Lowering of the Kiswa






Mataf expansion continues





































Al-Masjid al-Haram expansion work in full swing









​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Al-Baqie graveyard in Madinah to undergo expansion​




The Baqie graveyard in Madinah is seen in the forefront with the Prophet's Mosque in the background.​
Thursday 20 November 2014

A huge expansion project for the historic Baqie Al-Gharqad cemetery in Madinah is ready for launch shortly, an official at the Presidency of the Holy Mosques said.

“The largest expansion in the history of the graveyard which will double its area to 300,000 square meters comes as part of the current expansion project of the Prophet’s Mosque to the northern side, with the number of grave spaces increasing to 42,000,” said the source.

The project of the cemetery which is designed to run parallel to King Faisal Road will require appropriation of the properties including farms and buildings on its eastern side. The office building of the Commission for the Promotion of Virtue and Prevention of Vice in Madinah will also have to be demolished to make way for the project, he said.

The entire facility, where relatives and companions of the Prophet (peace be upon him), and a number of Muslim leaders apart from Madinah residents are buried, is currently divided into 42 squares where the largest square houses 2,500 graves and the smallest accommodates 60. Some graves are allocated for infants while others are reserved for the elderly. He added that fresh remains are put in the graves every five years.

The cemetery has nine washing units for cadavers including four for men and four for women while one unit is kept in reserve. Bodies for burial are carried to the graves in golf carts. In addition, there are eight ambulances to transport the bodies to the cemetery.

The expansion work around the mosque has also taken into consideration the future requirements of the population growth in Madinah and the increasing number of pilgrims visiting the historical site.

The project is expected to have arrangements for the smooth entry and exit of pilgrims to the area besides better facilities for the washing and shrouding rituals, taking the bodies for prayers in the mosque and finally moving them to the burial site.

The regulations governing the burial include keeping records of the personal details of the deceased and the exact location of the burial.

The size of a single pit is 2 meters by 1 meter with a depth of 2 meters.

A network for the drainage of rainwater has also been put in place recently.

Al-Baqie graveyard in Madinah to undergo expansion | Arab News

















Madinah Haram expansion ''will not affect other old mosques''





Prophet's Masjid in Madinah​
Friday 21 November 2014

The expansion of the Prophet’s Mosque in Madinah would not affect other nearby ancient mosques, a senior official from the Ministry of Finance has said.

He said that the *mosques of Abu Bakr, Omar ibn Al-Khattab, Ali ibn Abi Talib, Al-Ejaba and Abu Dhar (Al-Sajdah) would remain intact* because they are outside the boundaries of the expansion area.

According to the source, the *rehabilitation of the Al-Ejaba and Al-Sajdah* mosques would begin after the completion of the expansion project.

Mohamed Al-Amin Al-Khatri, director general of the Ministry of Islamic Affairs, Endowments, Call and Guidance in Madinah, reportedly said that *131 mosques are set to undergo restoration, including the historic mosques of Abu Bakr, Omar ibn Al-Khattab, Ali bin Abi Talib, and Fatima Al-Zahra.*

Madinah Haram expansion ‘will not affect other old mosques’ | Arab News

@Syed.Ali.Haider

As I told you in that other thread some 2 weeks ago then the news that some propaganda sites are spreading is false. Regarding both expansions.


----------



## al-Hasani

*Thomas James Abercrombie, photographer*








Thomas James Abercrombie, young and old​
*Thomas James Abercrombie* was a National Geographic magazine photographer and writer for 38 years. He died in April 2006. During his years at National Geographic, Abercrombie covered Lebanon, Afghanistan, Iran and Saudi Arabia, becoming the magazine's expert on the region. *After 1965, Abercrombie frequently covered Saudi Arabia and he converted to the Muslim faith. He became known as the magazine’s greatest expert on the Middle East. For October 1966 issue of the magazine, he took the first photographs of Mecca published in the Western world. *

*One of his most famous photos was shot in 1965, in Mecca. Abercrombie captured a quarter of a million Muslims gathered at the sacred Kabba from an aerial view. He described the incandescent blue in the photo as an image of cosmic motion. He made four trips to Mecca, and became enthralled with the Middle East and Islam.*


*Makkah by Thomas James Abercrombie*​






































*More photos by Thomas J. Abercrombie;*​
http://www.natgeocreative.com/photog...asjabercrombie​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*International Competition of Holy Qur'an*

Saudi Arabian wins top prize in Qur’an contest



Thursday, 20 November 2014

MAKKAH — A young Saudi Arabian man won the 36th King Abdulaziz International Holy Qur’an Competition on Wednesday.

Omar Hussein Ba Issa won the first prize of SR120,000 for delivering a top class performance in the category of memorization of the Holy Qur’an, mastery of recitation rules and interpretation of the words mentioned in the chapters.

Abdullah Hamad Abu Sharidah, from Qatar, also impressed the judges and won first place in the second category of memorization of the holy book and mastery of recitation rules. He won SR100,000.

The first prize of SR55,000 for the third category of memorization of 15 parts of the Holy Qur’an and mastery of recitation rules went to Salim Abdullah Quwearib from Libya.

Ehsan Abdulhaneef Bashar Al-Deen, from South Africa, won first prize of SR35,000 for the fourth category of five parts of the Holy Qur’an and mastery of recitation rules.

Sheikh Salih Abdulaziz Al-Asheikh, minister of Islamic Affairs, Endowment, Call and Guidance, congratulated the winners.

A total of 138 people participated in the competition and 78 of them were nominated for the finals, which took place at the Grand Mosque.

Ten contestants participated in the first category, 30 in the second, 29 in the third, and nine in the fourth.

http://www.saudigazette.com.sa/index...20141120225019

*www.alquran.gov.sa

مسابقة القرآن الكريم (@quran_gov) | Twitter*












The obligatory floods/heavy rainfall in Hijaz from last week




































Sheikh Saleh al-Taalib preceeded over the Jumuah Khutbah earlier this month;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*The current situation of the "Jabal Omar Project"*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*Trial run of Haramain Railway next year*




Monday 24 November 2014

Experimental operation of the 480-km Haramain Railway that links the two holy cities of Makkah and Madinah will take place in the beginning of next year, said Transport Minister Jabara Al-Seraisry.

He said the first train from a total of 35 trains for the railway would arrive in the Kingdom by the end of this year. “We need sometime to fix the train’s parts and we’ll conduct an experimental operation.”

“We have completed 90 percent work on the main stations and we are studying prospects of establishing a new station near the Meeqat Mosque in Madinah for the benefit of pilgrims,” the minister said.

The 300 km/h speed train system will pass by Jeddah, King Abdulaziz International Airport and King Abdullah Economic City in Rabigh.

Al-Seraisry, who inspected the railway station in Madinah, urged contractors to establish proper rainwater drainage systems for the stations.

He said work on the two stations in Makkah and Madinah was affected by Umrah and Haj seasons. “Engineers wanted to establish the stations 1.2 meters above the ground level to protect them from flashfloods.”

The Madinah station located in the Knowledge Economic City covers an area of 172,000 square meters and include passenger lounges, six platforms for trains, arrival and departure halls, a helipad, and a mosque and a parking area for 1,000 vehicles.

Mohammed bin Khaled Al-Suwaiket, president of Saudi Railway Organization, said the project would be able to make 90 percent of returns within 12 years. He estimated the project’s total cost at SR3 billion.

He said the railway would operate seven trains between Jeddah and Makkah, two between Makkah and Madinah, and four between Makkah and Rabigh. “Every train is expected to carry nearly 20,000 passengers every hour.”

Trial run of Haramain Railway next year | Arab News


























Madinah Haramain station

http://www.al-madina.com/node/571335...%86%D8%A9.htm

*Umrah applicants’ biometrics before travel*





_Muslim pilgrims circumambulate around the holy Kaaba during the ritual pilgrimages of Haj and Umrah 
at the Grand Mosque, during the annual haj pilgrimage in Makkah, in this Sept. 26, 2014 photo._​
Monday 24 November 2014

Visa applicants for Umrah will soon have to record their biometrics before traveling to the Kingdom.

Under the new rule, which comes as part of efforts to streamline the visa process and reduce waiting time at entry points, biometrics will be recorded at select agencies through registration centers in foreign countries.

The new system has been a subject of contention among Umrah tour operators in Pakistan, Egypt and Jordan, but has yet to be introduced in India, Bangladesh and other countries with a large number of Umrah applicants.

Tour operators have opposed the biometric system, saying it would delay Umrah visas and increase costs for applicants who live in remote areas since they would have to travel to larger cities before getting their permits.

The problem is particularly pressing in Pakistan, which sends nearly 700,00 Umrah pilgrims to the Kingdom every year.

Scores of local tour operators working under the umbrella of the Travel Agents Association of Pakistan have opposed the new system.

The Jordan Society of Tourism and Travel Agents, meanwhile, has suspended Umrah visas for the current season in protest against the new measure.

Its President Shaher Hamdan said that the society would continue with this suspension until biometric data collection procedures are facilitated and amended for pilgrims.

Tour operators in Egypt have firmly opposed the measure, saying it would be a huge burden on pilgrims living in remote areas.

“We don’t know the exact details yet, but we know that processing costs will double and that pilgrims will have to approach a specific agency in Cairo and Alexandria to submit visa application forms,” Hisham H. Ali, an Egyptian expat from Jeddah, told Arab News.

Egyptian tour operators and officials from the country’s tourism ministry held a meeting with Saudi diplomats on Wednesday and requested them to postpone biometric registration until adequate arrangements were made, according to one report.

Operators in India and Bangladesh have not received word of the measures thus far, but will only process visas for Umrah pilgrims from December.

“We have not received any information about biometric requirements,” Adeeb Mohammed, managing director of Links travel, an agency that processes thousands of Umrah applications in Hyderabad every year, told Arab News.

Sources at travel agencies in Dhaka also echoed similar views.

Arab News tried to get comments from Hatim Kadi, undersecretary at the Haj Ministry, to no avail.

Umrah applicants’ biometrics before travel | Arab News


----------



## al-Hasani

King Fahd Complex for the Printing of the Holy Qur'an in Madinah



















مجمع الملك فهد لطباعة المصحف الشريف by سلطان الزهراني, on Flickr
















Gallery

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Holy Kaaba cloth weaver dies after 47 years of service





Rajab Mahoos Al-Malki​Wednesday, 26 November 2014

RIYADH — The oldest weaver of the black cloth covering the Holy Kaaba cloth died Monday at a private hospital aged 90.

Rajab Mahoos Al-Malki had spent over 47 years of his life doing the same job he was proud of, weaving the kiswa (black cloth).

He liked to talk a lot about his job whenever he met his friends or family members even after he retired in 2004.

Scores of tailors and embroiders learned many things from him while he was working for the Kaaba Kiswa Factory in Makkah.

His apprentices and colleagues said they would always remember him as a very polite and charity-loving person.

Born in 1930 and raised in a small village near Makkah, Al-Malki told Okaz during an interview a long time ago that he participated in weaving the first kiswa with colleague Abdulraheem Amin Bokhari.
They both worked on it for six months, he said.

He said during the interview: “We were asked to weave the kiswa after the factory production lines in Egypt came to a halt.

“We used the old kiswas as prototypes and worked hard to deliver on time.” The second kiswa was weaved in Makkah during the era of the late King Faisal Bin Abdulaziz.

“We wanted to prove to everyone that we were the best qualified to do this work,” Al-Malki said.

Dr. Muhammad Bajoada, director of the factory in Makkah, said the factory has lost a “great asset”.

http://www.saudigazette.com.sa/index...20141126225569






Expansion work continues


----------



## Zarvan

al-Hasani said:


> King Fahd Complex for the Printing of the Holy Qur'an in Madinah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مجمع الملك فهد لطباعة المصحف الشريف by سلطان الزهراني, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gallery


The Quran published by this complex have really good quality paper and good work is done

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Holy city of Madinah plans projects worth $133bn*

*Expansion of the Prophet Mosque, Haramain high speed rail, sport stadium*​
*



*
_A mega project to expand the Prophet Mosque will cost of 70 billion ($18.6 billion). (File)_​
_*December 01, 2014
*_
Saudi Arabia’s western town of Madinah is executing or planning projects worth nearly 500 billion riyals ($133 billion), including the massive expansion of the Prophet Mosque, a Saudi chamber official was quoted on Monday as saying.

“Madinah is witnessing the execution of giant projects with a total value of nearly 500 billion riyals,” Mohammed Al Khatrawi, chairman of Madinah chamber of commerce and industry, told the Saudi Arabic language daily 'Al Riyadh'.

He said they include a mega project to expand the Prophet Mosque at a cost of 70 billion ($18.6 billion), Dar Al Hijra housing and services project worth 55 billion riyals ($14.6 billion), the Madinah part of the Haramain high speed rail project at a cost of 10.76 billion ($2.8 billion), the 25-billion-riyal ($6.6 billion) knowledge city and the expansion of Prince Mohammed bin Abdul Aziz Airport at six billion riyals (1.6 billion).

He said another project involves the construction of a sport stadium at an estimated cost of 1.5 billion ($400 million), one of 11 stadiums to be built across Saudi Arabia with a seating capacity of 45,000 people.

“Other projects include the metro, the bus transport system, town development, and construction of houses,” he added.

Saudi Madinah city plans projects worth $133bn - Emirates 24/7

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

@al-Hasani and @JUBA What is the average lowest temperature which Madinah gets in winter and what if of Makkah ?
@JUBA @Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Zarvan said:


> @al-Hasani and @JUBA What is the average lowest temperature which Madinah gets in winter and what if of Makkah ?
> @JUBA @Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend



Makkah is the warmest city in KSA. I would barely say that there is even any winter season at all.

The average low temperature of Makkah between November and March is between 23 to 18 °C.

The daily mean temperature all year round in Makkah is about 30 °C. 

Madinah is slightly colder.

The average low temperature of Madinah between November and March is between 17 to 11 °C.

The daily mean temperature all year round in Madinah is about 27 °C. 

Pretty much the two hottest cities of Hijaz in other words.

--------------------------------

Anyway time to update this thread a bit. 

The expansion work is ongoing;

















Expansion work ongoing in Al-Masjid Al-Nabawi in Madinah;






I hope that this post answered your question.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

al-Hasani said:


> Makkah is the warmest city in KSA. I would barely say that there is even any winter season at all.
> 
> The average low temperature of Makkah between November and March is between 23 to 18 °C.
> 
> The daily mean temperature all year round in Makkah is about 30 °C.
> 
> Madinah is slightly colder.
> 
> The average low temperature of Madinah between November and March is between 17 to 11 °C.
> 
> The daily mean temperature all year round in Madinah is about 27 °C.
> 
> Pretty much the two hottest cities of Hijaz in other words.
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> Anyway time to update this thread a bit.
> 
> The expansion work is ongoing;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expansion work ongoing in Al-Masjid Al-Nabawi in Madinah;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that this post answered your question.


Yes it did

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Zarvan said:


> Yes it did



Feel free to ask more questions. Goes for everyone here. If I am around and can answer I will do so. As long as there is no trolling.

Madinah Haram expansion ''will not affect other old mosques''



Masjid_Nabawi_Madinah_panorama by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr​Friday 21 November 2014

The expansion of the Prophet’s Mosque (saws) in Madinah would not affect other nearby ancient mosques, a senior official from the Ministry of Finance has said.

He said that the *mosques of Abu Bakr (ra), Omar ibn Al-Khattab (ra), Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra), Al-Ejaba and Abu Dhar (Al-Sajdah) would remain intact* because they are outside the boundaries of the expansion area.

According to the source, the *rehabilitation of the Al-Ejaba and Al-Sajdah* mosques would begin after the completion of the expansion project.

Mohamed Al-Amin Al-Khatri, director general of the Ministry of Islamic Affairs, Endowments, Call and Guidance in Madinah, reportedly said that *131 mosques are set to undergo restoration, including the historic mosques of Abu Bakr (ra), Omar ibn Al-Khattab (ra), Ali bin Abi Talib (ra), and Fatima Al-Zahra (ra).*

Madinah Haram expansion ‘will not affect other old mosques’ | Arab News

Al-Baqie graveyard in Madinah to undergo expansion​


masjid al nabawi from janatul al baqi by azahar photography, on Flickr​Thursday 20 November 2014

A huge expansion project for the historic Baqie Al-Gharqad cemetery in Madinah is ready for launch shortly, an official at the Presidency of the Holy Mosques said.

“The largest expansion in the history of the graveyard which will double its area to 300,000 square meters comes as part of the current expansion project of the Prophet’s (saws) Mosque to the northern side, with the number of grave spaces increasing to 42,000,” said the source.

The project of the cemetery which is designed to run parallel to King Faisal Road will require appropriation of the properties including farms and buildings on its eastern side. The office building of the Commission for the Promotion of Virtue and Prevention of Vice in Madinah will also have to be demolished to make way for the project, he said.

The entire facility, where relatives and companions of the Prophet (peace be upon him), and a number of Muslim leaders apart from Madinah residents are buried, is currently divided into 42 squares where the largest square houses 2,500 graves and the smallest accommodates 60. Some graves are allocated for infants while others are reserved for the elderly. He added that fresh remains are put in the graves every five years.

The cemetery has nine washing units for cadavers including four for men and four for women while one unit is kept in reserve. Bodies for burial are carried to the graves in golf carts. In addition, there are eight ambulances to transport the bodies to the cemetery.

The expansion work around the mosque has also taken into consideration the future requirements of the population growth in Madinah and the increasing number of pilgrims visiting the historical site.

The project is expected to have arrangements for the smooth entry and exit of pilgrims to the area besides better facilities for the washing and shrouding rituals, taking the bodies for prayers in the mosque and finally moving them to the burial site.

The regulations governing the burial include keeping records of the personal details of the deceased and the exact location of the burial.

The size of a single pit is 2 meters by 1 meter with a depth of 2 meters.

A network for the drainage of rainwater has also been put in place recently.

Al-Baqie graveyard in Madinah to undergo expansion | Arab News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

al-Hasani said:


> Feel free to ask more questions. Goes for everyone here. If I am around and can answer I will do so. As long as there is no trolling.
> 
> Madinah Haram expansion ''will not affect other old mosques''
> 
> 
> 
> Masjid_Nabawi_Madinah_panorama by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr​Friday 21 November 2014
> 
> The expansion of the Prophet’s Mosque (saws) in Madinah would not affect other nearby ancient mosques, a senior official from the Ministry of Finance has said.
> 
> He said that the *mosques of Abu Bakr (ra), Omar ibn Al-Khattab (ra), Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra), Al-Ejaba and Abu Dhar (Al-Sajdah) would remain intact* because they are outside the boundaries of the expansion area.
> 
> According to the source, the *rehabilitation of the Al-Ejaba and Al-Sajdah* mosques would begin after the completion of the expansion project.
> 
> Mohamed Al-Amin Al-Khatri, director general of the Ministry of Islamic Affairs, Endowments, Call and Guidance in Madinah, reportedly said that *131 mosques are set to undergo restoration, including the historic mosques of Abu Bakr (ra), Omar ibn Al-Khattab (ra), Ali bin Abi Talib (ra), and Fatima Al-Zahra (ra).*
> 
> Madinah Haram expansion ‘will not affect other old mosques’ | Arab News
> 
> Al-Baqie graveyard in Madinah to undergo expansion​
> 
> 
> masjid al nabawi from janatul al baqi by azahar photography, on Flickr​Thursday 20 November 2014
> 
> A huge expansion project for the historic Baqie Al-Gharqad cemetery in Madinah is ready for launch shortly, an official at the Presidency of the Holy Mosques said.
> 
> “The largest expansion in the history of the graveyard which will double its area to 300,000 square meters comes as part of the current expansion project of the Prophet’s (saws) Mosque to the northern side, with the number of grave spaces increasing to 42,000,” said the source.
> 
> The project of the cemetery which is designed to run parallel to King Faisal Road will require appropriation of the properties including farms and buildings on its eastern side. The office building of the Commission for the Promotion of Virtue and Prevention of Vice in Madinah will also have to be demolished to make way for the project, he said.
> 
> The entire facility, where relatives and companions of the Prophet (peace be upon him), and a number of Muslim leaders apart from Madinah residents are buried, is currently divided into 42 squares where the largest square houses 2,500 graves and the smallest accommodates 60. Some graves are allocated for infants while others are reserved for the elderly. He added that fresh remains are put in the graves every five years.
> 
> The cemetery has nine washing units for cadavers including four for men and four for women while one unit is kept in reserve. Bodies for burial are carried to the graves in golf carts. In addition, there are eight ambulances to transport the bodies to the cemetery.
> 
> The expansion work around the mosque has also taken into consideration the future requirements of the population growth in Madinah and the increasing number of pilgrims visiting the historical site.
> 
> The project is expected to have arrangements for the smooth entry and exit of pilgrims to the area besides better facilities for the washing and shrouding rituals, taking the bodies for prayers in the mosque and finally moving them to the burial site.
> 
> The regulations governing the burial include keeping records of the personal details of the deceased and the exact location of the burial.
> 
> The size of a single pit is 2 meters by 1 meter with a depth of 2 meters.
> 
> A network for the drainage of rainwater has also been put in place recently.
> 
> Al-Baqie graveyard in Madinah to undergo expansion | Arab News


Along with answering post more and more quality pictures of Kabah and Madinah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

@al-Hasani @JUBA @JonAsad @Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend @Bubblegum Crisis @Mosamania @Indos @Multani @Arsalan @ajpirzada

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

*‘Visiting Madinah is a dream of every Muslim’*









IN THE CITY OF PEACE: Pakistani pilgrim Aatif Shahzad in the courtyard of the Prophet’s Mosque in Madinah. (AN photo)

MADINAH: YUSUF MOHAMMED


*The Prophet’s Mosque in Madinah is bustling with pilgrims and visitors of different nationalities all year round. Everyone is delighted to make their dream of a lifetime come true and this is proved by the beatific smiles on the faces of the visitors.*
Aatif Shahzad, a Pakistani pilgrim, is very happy to be here to perform Umrah. *“Alhamudlillah, I performed Umrah, and this the second time I have come to Saudi Arabia for this religious duty. I have noticed the difference and development in various fields, especially in the expansion of the two holy mosques in Makkah and in Madinah,” he said.*
He praised the services provided by the Saudi government at the airports and the warm reception and the prompt completion of travel procedures.
“The trip was fun and interesting and I didn’t face any problems or difficulties,” he said. 
*“In Madinah, I was keen to perform my daily prayers at the Prophet’s Mosque. 
I also visited the historical sites and mosques and sites of historic battles. Madinah is a beautiful city. *
Everyone wishes to come here. Visiting Madinah is a dream of every Muslim around the world,” said Shahzad.
‘Visiting Madinah is a dream of every Muslim’ | Arab News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

U.S. dollar/m² around the world.

























*Project of the Century*
*Islam’s holiest mosque to accommodate 2 million faithful after latest expansion*​Friday, 09 January 2015

Thousands of workers are in a race against time to complete the King Abdullah Project for Expansion of the Grand Mosque in Makkah before the stipulated deadline. Islam’s holiest mosque will have a capacity to accommodate as many as 2 million faithful with the completion of the largest-ever expansion in its history.

Featuring environmentally-friendly designs and high safety standards, Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Abdullah dedicated the expansion to the Islamic world.

Tipped as the project of the century, the SR100 billion expansion project consists of three parts: construction of a new building; expansion and development of courtyards around the mosque, including walkways, tunnels and toilets; and development of service facilities for air-conditioning, electricity and drinking water.

The entire roof of the Grand Mosque and mataf (circumambulation area around the Holy Kaaba) will have air-conditioned sunshades.

The expansion of courtyards covers mainly the northern courtyard, starting from Marwa Gate and ending with the Harat Al-Bab area and Jabal Al-Hind in Shamiya and Talaat Al-Hafayer from the side of King Fahd Gate.

The third and final phase of the mataf expansion is in full swing. The expansion, being implemented in three phases over a period of three years, will triple the capacity of the mataf from the present 48,000 to 150,000 pilgrims an hour when it is completed by the end of 2015. The first two phases of the mataf expansion were completed according to schedule.

The expanded facility can now accommodate 70 percent more pilgrims.

The demolition of the old structure of the Grand Mosque between Mount Safa and the central area facing the King Fahd expansion, including the King Abdulaziz Gate with two minarets over it and three floors, started in November 2014 immediately after Haj.

With the completion of this phase, the total area of the project will increase to 81,567 square meters.

Pilgrims benefited from the first phase of expansion in the area between Safa and Fatah Gate as well as the first phase of the basement, ground, first and second floors last Haj.

The first phase also included the sound, lighting and air-conditioning systems, as well as the temporary mataf for pilgrims with special needs. About 7,000 pilgrims are benefitting every hour from the two levels of the temporary circular bridge built for the elderly and disabled pilgrims. Top standards of safety and quality are being maintained while implementing the project.

The mataf on the second and third floors will be connected with cable cars to carry elderly and disabled pilgrims and there will be direct access to these floors from outside the mosque.

The third phase of the expansion project will include 22 escalators, 12 lifts for the use of elderly and disabled pilgrims and Zamzam water drinking areas. The top floor of the mataf will have an automated walkway revolving around the Holy Kaaba. The mataf structure will be tremor proof.

The Abbasid-Ottoman era portico of the Grand Mosque, demolished for the mataf expansion, will be refurbished, restored and relocated once the expansion project is completed. The Turkish Gursoy Group, a leading international firm specialized in renovation of buildings, is currently finishing the difficult and time-consuming task of refurbishing all pieces and parts of the portico.

The new structure will have gates much wider than the existing ones to facilitate the smooth flow of pilgrims and crowd management on a larger scale, especially during the peak Haj and Umrah seasons, when the gates in the southern direction of the mosque are crowded.

The expansion of the Grand Mosque covers all three directions except the masaa (the running area between Safa and Marwa). The infrastructure for central air conditioning of the King Abdulaziz Endowment Project will be used for cooling the Grand Mosque as well once the work of the new expansion is completed and the existing building that houses the mosque’s air conditioning system will be demolished.

The total area of the Grand Mosque at present is 356,000 sq. meters with a capacity for 770,000 worshippers, but when the expansion is completed the area will increase to 456,000 sq. meters with a capacity to accommodate 1.2 million worshippers. Courtyards of the mosque’s new expansion can hold an additional 250,000 worshipers.

The Ministry of Finance is supervising the project, which is being implemented by Saudi Binladin Group.

Pilgrims benefited from the expanded structure during the 2014 pilgrimage season.

These included the entire ground and first floors of the annex building, and the first and second mezzanine floors. A total area of 167,784 square meters in the annex and 118,790 square meters of courtyards around the structure were opened for pilgrims. The annex’s main gate is named after King Abdullah. It has two new minarets, bringing the total number of minarets to 11.

More than 10,000 toilets and a large number ablution areas and Zamzam taps have been built in the courtyards of the mosque.

More areas of the mosque have been air-conditioned and these include the first floor of the first Saudi expansion from Safa staircase to the middle of King Fahd expansion.

With the expansion of the courtyards, a total area of 380 square meters will be added in the northern side of the mosque.

A total area of 300,000 square meters has been devoted to pedestrian tunnels and utility services.

The ongoing expansion work also covers a new network of roads for the transportation of pilgrims and these roads will be separated from pedestrian passages. The project also includes helipads for the evacuation of sick pilgrims and worshippers, especially during peak Haj and Umrah seasons, including Ramadan. The roof of the new expansion will be used as a helipad.

A 1,200-meter tunnel will be constructed from the end of the expansion passing through Jabal Al-Hind while another tunnel with a length of 1,100 meters will be built under Jabal Madafie. An emergency 700-meter tunnel crossing the other two tunnels will be constructed, starting from Jabal Al-Kaaba. High tech devices will be used for the operation, maintenance and cleaning of the expanded facility. The pedestrian passages will have escalators and all safety and security precautions in place. This will facilitate easy movement of pilgrims in the central area around the Grand Mosque, especially the northern and western courtyards, away from traffic congestion.

The project also includes canopies, high tech garbage disposal and security monitoring systems. The project also includes 15,000 new toilets with highly advanced facilities to maintain hygiene, environment protection and prudent use of energy.

http://www.saudigazette.com.sa/index...20150109229921

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gufi

wow things have changed so much have to go again soon inshaAllah
@al-Hasani any idea about project time how long will it take to complete

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Gufi said:


> wow things have changed so much have to go again soon inshaAllah
> @al-Hasani any idea about project time how long will it take to complete



They really have. When I was back this summer I was astonished to see the progress in just 6 months time. Today the difference is even bigger.

If everything goes according to the plan and no delays occur then by the summer of 2016. My own guess is sometime in 2017 but BEFORE the Ramadan in May that year. If I am still around here on PDF by then (highly doubtful) I will try to update this thread.

For instance when it comes to the mataf expansion then the third and final phase of the mataf expansion is in full swing. The expansion has been implemented in three phases over a period of three years. It will triple the capacity of the mataf from the present 48,000 to 150,000 pilgrims an hour when it is completed by the end of 2015.

The expansion project in Madinah and development of nearby neighborhoods is also in full swing. See post 138 and several earlier posts for more information.











Madinah Development Plan in detail​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

*General statistics of the Umrah season 1436/2014-15*​





Until 15 Rabi Al-Awaal 1436 - 5 January 2015

Total Number of the Mutamirs:

837,249
______________________________________
Number expected for the whole Umrah season
6,000,000

@Gufi



































​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Selous

al-Hasani said:


> If I am still around here on PDF by then (highly doubtful) I will try to update this thread.


Wot! Will you be leaving us ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Selous said:


> Wot! Will you be leaving us ?



Our journeys here in life always have an end.

*Jabal Omar project in Makkah:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Al-Masjid al-Nabawi expansion from air*






*Holy city of Madinah*

*
















*

*



*
















*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

*Al-Masjid al-Nabawi expansion from air
*
‫الكاميرة الطائرة داخل المسجد النبوي‬‎ - YouTube

*Holy city of Madinah*

*













*

*



*
















*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

*Umrah + Tourism = Growth*





In this file photo, Prince Sultan bin Salman speaks during an interview in Houston.​
Sunday 18 January 2015

Prince Sultan bin Salman, president of the Saudi Commission for Tourism and Antiquities (SCTA), says his organization plans to launch the “Umrah-Plus Tourism” program shortly, allowing foreign pilgrims to visit the Kingdom’s tourist resorts, historical sites and museums.

“The SCTA will coordinate with the Foreign, Interior and Haj Ministries to implement the program,” the prince said, adding that it would have a big impact in changing the perception of Haj and Umrah pilgrims about historical sites in the country while boosting the Kingdom’s economy.

Prince Sultan made this comment after signing an agreement with the Presidency of the Two Holy Mosques to enhance cooperation between the two organizations to preserve Islamic artifacts and take care of Islamic historical sites.

“Our efforts are aimed at serving Islam and Muslims and highlighting Islamic culture and heritage,” said the SCTA chief. “We’ll develop Islamic historical sites with our partners, open them to visitors and appoint trained guides to provide tourists with correct information in light of the Islamic faith,” he said.

Prince Sultan stressed the significance of relics found in different parts of the Kingdom, adding that they show great Saudi Arabian heritage and its contribution to human civilization over the past centuries.

In a previous statement, Prince Sultan said the Umrah-Plus Tourism would benefit pilgrims from 65 countries, creating thousands of job opportunities for Saudis.

“We will work with Saudi universities to develop academic programs to meet manpower requirements in the travel and tourism sector,” the prince said.

Abdul Shukoor Ali, a tourism business executive, said the Umrah-Plus program would increase the number of pilgrims visiting the Kingdom and strengthen the country’s economy, since more than six million foreign pilgrims visit the Kingdom annually.

“At present pilgrims are able to visit only Makkah and Madinah. The new program will allow them to visit places like Madain Saleh, Madain Shuaib, Haqel, Abha and Taif. We hope this service would be available to pilgrims from all countries,” he said.

Tourism has the potential to become the second largest revenue-earning sector after oil, Ali said.

“The new move is significant at a time when oil prices are falling in the international market,” he added.

Umrah + Tourism = Growth | Arab News

*New Madinah Airport*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*









Not fully ready yet as can be seen.

*Airport mosque*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

*King’s initiative to expand two holy mosques hailed*





*Algerian pilgrims pose for a picture in Madinah.*​Monday 19 January 2015

Most Umrah pilgrims, who come from different parts of the world, visit Madinah as part of their spiritual journey to pray at the Prophet’s Mosque and visit historical places in the holy city.

Arab News met with a group of Algerian pilgrims to get their impressions. “I am very happy to visit Madinah, the city of the Prophet,” said Abdul Aziz Khattab. “It gave me an opportunity to pray at the Prophet’s Mosque,” he said.

Khattab said there are millions of Muslims around the world who want to visit this holy place. “I am thankful to Allah for blessing me to be here and I pray that other faithful also get this golden opportunity.”

Ahmed Abul Qassim, also an Algerian, said he was overjoyed for having gotten the chance to visit Makkah and Madinah.

Abul Qassim highlighted the remarkable progress achieved by Madinah during the past few years. “I have visited this holy city several times in the past when I came to Saudi Arabia for Haj and Umrah. The streets have become wider; there are several five-star hotels near the mosque; and new malls have been established.”

He praised Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Abdullah for giving his instructions to expand the Grand Mosque in Makkah and the Prophet’s Mosque in Madinah in order to create space for the growing numbers of pilgrims and worshippers.

Khaled Abdul Monem, another Algerian, said Muslims in his country love Saudi Arabia and its generous people. “We appreciate the Kingdom’s efforts in supporting countries and people at times of difficulty,” he said.

King’s initiative to expand two holy mosques hailed | Arab News

*Ongoing Mataf Expansion* 






































*New 3 km long pedestrian road to Arafat*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## al-Hasani

*Mataf expansion continued*

*













*

*



*

*



*

*



*




*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rakan.SA

basically king abdullah rebuilt the masjid.except for one part. he started with the mataf then the rest. nothing is from the old masjid except one part. all the masjid was demolished and rebuilt

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DizuJ



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ebray said:


>



Very nice video, brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DizuJ

al-Hasani said:


> Very nice video, brother.


The harmain sharifain is such an amazing historic place that I really can't wait to visit brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

ebray said:


> The harmain sharifain is such an amazing historic place that I really can't wait to visit brother.



Insha'Allah you will get this opportunity soon. Preferably after the expansion projects are finished.

*Portico columns of Al-Masjid Al-Haram in Makkah*















They will be restored again once the expansion work is finished.

*Al-Masjid Al-Nabawi*​





*Expansion work in full swing*




​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

*Mataf expansion ongoing*









​Notice that the King Abdulaziz Gate is no longer there. Razed to rumble. The difference in capacity will be huge.









*Madinah Airport*​










As part of preparations for starting operation, Faisal Al-Sugair, Vice President of the General Authority of Civil Aviation (GACA), made on Wednesday an inspection tour to the new airport facilities.

His tour covered passenger terminals, check-in-counters, reservation and immigration counters, baggage handling system, passenger boarding bridges, and other facilities.

Currently, the new Prince Muhammad International Airport can accommodate 8 million passengers annually, after the second phase this capacity will be increased to accommodate 11 million passengers, and with the completion of the final phase, this capacity will be increased to 27 million passengers annually.

The airport will have a total area of over four million square meters, of which the arrival and departure terminals will have 153,000 square meters.

There will be 16 gates connected with 32 passenger boarding bridges, in addition to 64 check-in-counters, and 24 self-service kiosks. There will be 12 special counters and six waiting lounges for pilgrims during the Haj season on a total area of 10,500 square meters, besides a parking a lot for 200 buses for pilgrims.

It is the Kingdom’s first airport project being implemented wholly by the private sector on build-transfer-operate (BTO) basis. Similarly, it is the first Eco-friendly airport in MENA region that has been awarded Leadership in Energy and Environmental Design (LEED) Gold certification from the U.S. Green Building Council (USGBC). This award makes Madinah Airport home to the first LEED Gold certified commercial airport terminal in MENA region, demonstrating Madinah Airport’s commitment to environment, sustainability, passenger comfort, and efficiency.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DizuJ

Amazing night view of Medina and Mecca from the ISS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rakan.SA

madina up makka down 
thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@ebray

Fantastic photos. Where did you find them? The International Space Station? Do they have more such photos of Makkah and Madinah? Let alone KSA and the Arab world?​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

al-Hasani said:


> @ebray
> 
> Fantastic photos. Where did you find them? The International Space Station? Do they have more such photos of Makkah and Madinah? Let alone KSA and the Arab world?​


Instagram here are some of their pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

I 


al-Hasani said:


> @ebray
> 
> Fantastic photos. Where did you find them? The International Space Station? Do they have more such photos of Makkah and Madinah? Let alone KSA and the Arab world?​


Tnx, I found them on twitter after some guy retweeted Anton Shkaplerov, a Russian cosmonaut aboard the ISS who snapped those images and posted it on his page. He regularly posts amazing images of Earth on his Twitter feed. Check out his account here: Anton Shkaplerov (@AntonAstrey) | Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Rakan.SA said:


> Instagram here are some of their pics





ebray said:


> I
> 
> Tnx, I found them on twitter after some guy retweeted Anton Shkaplerov, a Russian cosmonaut aboard the ISS who snapped those images and posted it on his page. He regularly posts amazing images of Earth on his Twitter feed. Check out his account here: Anton Shkaplerov (@AntonAstrey) | Twitter



Thank you for the share brothers. Stunning photos indeed.

*Expansion work ongoing*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Expansion work ongoing*

*
















































*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

First trial train arrives in Jeddah



Thursday, 29 January 2015

MADINAH — The first trains to be launched on the tracks by Madinah railway station were set in motion to Jeddah on Tuesday, Al-Madina reported.

Many passersby showed their excitement over the new train carriages by taking photos and videos.

A spokesman from the new development stated that the number of the carriages that arrived at Jeddah Islamic Port have reached 14 so far.

The technical team is working on launching the first trial of carts before the grand opening.

He also added that the stations in Makkah, Jeddah, Rabigh and Madinah are 90 percent completed.

So far, the route distance takes up about 450 km.

The project represents a major innovative development in the country that aims to facilitate fast transportation between the Makkah and Madinah regions.

First trial train arrives in Jeddah | Kingdom | Saudi Gazette

Opening of Madinah Airport




29 January 2015

On behalf of Tibah Airports Operations Co., We are pleased to invite *all the residence of Madinah (Saudis & Expats) to register* and participate in the unique experience of the Trial Opening of Madinah Airport.

The main *purpose *of this event is to give residents of Madinah an opportunity to be a part of a lifetime event of the experimental opening of Madinah New Airport and show their support for such wonderful facility.
This will be a good chance to show your love & commitment towards your city & community by participating and actively testing the new Madinah Airport. The success of this event depends heavily on the quality of participation and their active interaction.

All the participants will be highly appreciated with an *official certificate from Tibah Airports Operations Co.* and their participation will be highlighted in the social media.
Be part of this lifetime event in Madinah Airport & share your experience & feedback with your friends & give us your instant feedback on the new airport.

Candidates will be selected based on certain criteria & the targeted number for the trial opening event & will be notified by email to attend at the designated timing by the airport authority for briefing & testing the new airport.

If you are interested in joining this mega event, please post a comment or *drop us a message on Madinah Airport Facebook page* mentioning your name, gender, age & email address.

*We look forward to welcoming you at the new Madinah Airport.
*

*



*​
​
*



*​
​
*



*​
​
*



*​
​
*



*​
​
*



*​

In memory of the late Jordanian fighter pilot and martyr Moaz al-Kasasbeh who fought against Daesh scum and khawarij heretics. May Allah (swt) forgive his sins.






إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nirkoty

I'm not here for trolling but I get very uncomfortable when I see these dozens of billions being spent to make the masjid bigger and more beautiful.
Do we really need that ? Sure since more and more pilgrims come some changes need to be made but from the images I've seen it really look too big in my opinion. It actually reminds me of a hadith in which the prophet (sws) said that a sign of the time is that mosques will be beautiful but the heart of the people will be ugly. Isn't it a desease in the heart to spend so much money on these projects when some people through all the world can't even answer their basic needs?

So here's my question to people familiar with saudi society :
Is the topic discussed among Saudis, among scholars ? Are there contestations ? How are you personnaly feeling towards this topic
I thought the simplicity in which king Abdallah was buried was truly beautiful, and I find it sad that this spirit of simplicity can't be kept for building the mosques


----------



## al-Hasani

Nirkoty said:


> I'm not here for trolling but I get very uncomfortable when I see these dozens of billions being spent to make the masjid bigger and more beautiful.
> Do we really need that ? Sure since more and more pilgrims come some changes need to be made but from the images I've seen it really look too big in my opinion. It actually reminds me of a hadith in which the prophet (sws) said that a sign of the time is that mosques will be beautiful but the heart of the people will be ugly. Isn't it a desease in the heart to spend so much money on these projects when some people through all the world can't even answer their basic needs?
> 
> So here's my question to people familiar with saudi society :
> Is the topic discussed among Saudis, among scholars ? Are there contestations ? How are you personnaly feeling towards this topic
> I thought the simplicity in which king Abdallah was buried was truly beautiful, and I find it sad that this spirit of simplicity can't be kept for building the mosques



"More beautiful" is a personal opinion. I don't see any extravagance as seen in for instance Najaf or Karbala.

Both Al-Masjid Al-Haram in Makkah and Al-Masjid Al-Nabawi in Madinah are ongoing expansion because the need for that is pressing. For each year there are more and more Muslims on this planet and more and more Muslims can afford to travel to Hijaz for hajj and umrah.

Let me ask you if you are aware of the great difficulty of the average Muslim outside of the GCC to travel to Makkah and Madinah for hajj or umrah? Some people wait their entire life without getting this chance due to competition.

The expansions are done for the sake of the pilgrims which should always be the priority. Not for the sake of extravagance or beauty.

Yes all of that is discussed among locals, clerics etc. There is a consensus about the need for the expansions though and most people are looking forward to it.

A burial and the two most holy places in Islam are two different things brother. Allow me to disagree with you here.

Old photo from 2008;






''Serve your religion, country, people well'' King Salman tells emirs and ministers




_Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman attends the ceremony where
emirs and ministers took the oath of office before him in Riyadh on Sunday._​
Monday, 02 February 2015

RIYADH — The newly appointed emirs and ministers took the oath of office before Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman here on Sunday.

Addressing them, King Salman said: “It is hoped from our ministers and emirs of regions that they will do good. They are from the roots of this country that was unified by Allah and then the late King Abdul Aziz. Thanks to Allah it is enjoying security, prosperity, stability and unity. “The Kingdom is the Qibla of Muslims and it is the cradle of revelation.

“Our loyalty is to our country and people. The late King Abdullah’s advice was to serve our citizens and religion before anything else. Thanks to Allah, this state since it was unified by King Abdul Aziz has been in security and stability. We pray to Allah Almighty to grant us success to serve our religion, country and people.” — SPA

http://www.saudigazette.com.sa/index...20150202232435

In front of Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques:
Princes, ministers, governors of regions, and Assistant
Speaker of Majlis Al-Shura swear an oath










​Riyadh, Rabi'II 12, 1436, February 01, 2015, SPA

In front of the Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman bin Abdulaziz Al Saud and in presence of the Crown Prince and the Deputy Crown Prince; princes, ministers Cabinet's members, governors of regions, and assistant speaker of Majlis Al-Shura, who were appointed by royal orders in their posts, swore an oath at Al-Yamamah Palace in Riyadh today.

At first, they all listened to the recitation of the verses from the Holy Quran.

They included Prince Mansour bin Miteb bin Abdulaziz, Minister of State, Cabinet's Member and Advisor to the Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques; Prince Miteb bin Abdullah bin Abdulaziz, Minister of National Guard; Prince Mohammed bin Salman bin Abdulaziz, Minister of Defense; Minister of Islamic Affairs, Endowments, Call and Guidance Sheikh Saleh bin Abdulaziz bin Mohammed bin Ibrahim Al Al-Sheikh; Minister of Justice Dr. Walid bin Mohammed bin Saleh Al-Sama'ani; Minister of State and Cabinet's Member Dr. Mutlab bin Abdullah Al-Nafisah; Minister of State and Cabinet's Member Dr. Musaed bin Mohammed Al-Aiban; Minister of Petroleum and Mineral Resources Ali bin Ibrahim Al-Naimi; Minister of Finance Dr. Ibrahim bin Abdulaziz Al-Assaf; Minister of Water and Electricity Engineer Abdullah bin Abdulrahman Al-Hossein; Minister of Labor Adel bin Mohammed bin Abdul Qader Faqih; Minister of Housing Dr. Shuwaish bin Saud bin Dhuwaihi Al-Dhuwaihi; Minister of Hajj Dr. Bandar bin Mohammed bin Hamza Asaad Hajjar; Minister of Economy and Planning Dr. Mohammed bin Suleiman bin Mohammed Al-Jasser; Minister of Commerce and Industry Dr. Tawfiq bin Fawzan bin Mohammed Al-Rabiah; Minister of State and Cabinet's Member for Majlis Al-Shura Affairs Mohammed bin Faisal bin Jaber Abu Saq; Minister of State and Cabinet's Member Dr. Essam bin Saad bin Said; Minister of Transport Engineer Abdullah bin Abdulrahman Al-Muqbil; Minister of Communications and Information Technology Dr. Mohammed bin Ibrahim Al-Suwaiyel; Minister of Social Affairs Dr. Majed bin Abdullah Al-Qasabi; Minister of State and Cabinet's Member Dr. Saad bin Khalid bin Saadallah Al-Jabri; Minister of State and Cabinet's Member Mohammed bin Abdul Malik bin Abdullah Al Al-Sheikh; Minister of Municipal and Rural Affairs Engineer Abdul Latif bin Abdul Malik bin Omar Al Al-Sheikh; Minister of Health Ahmed bin Aqeel Al-Khatib; Minister of Civil Service Khalid bin Abdullah Al-Araj; Minister of Culture and Information Dr. Adel bin Zaid Al-Turaifi; Minister of Agriculture Abdulrahman bin Abdulmohsen Al-Fadhli; and Minister of Education Dr. Azzam bin Mohammed Al-Dakhil.

They swore separately saying, 'In the name of Allah, the most gracious, the most merciful, I swear by Allah Almighty to be loyal to my religion, King and country, and not to divulge a secret of the State secrets, to maintain its interests and regulations, and to perform my duties sincerely, honestly and faithfully.

The princes and ministers who swore the oath shook hands with the Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques.

Then, the princes, who were appointed by Royal Orders as Governors of Makkah, Riyadh and Qassim Regions, swore the oath. They included Prince Khalid Al-Faisal bin Abdulaziz, Advisor of the Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques and Governor of Makkah Region; Prince Faisal bin Bandar bin Abdulaziz, Governor of Riyadh Region; and Prince Faisal bin Mishaal bin Saud bin Abdulaziz, Governor of Qassim Region. Moreover, Dr. Yahya bin Abdullah Al-Samaan who was appointed by a Royal Order as Assistant Speaker of Majlis Al-Shura, swore the oath.

They swore separately saying, 'In the name of Allah, the most gracious, the most merciful, I swear by Allah Almighty to be loyal to my religion, King and country, and not to divulge a secret of the State secrets, to maintain its interests and regulations, and to perform my duties sincerely, honestly and faithfully.'

Then, they shook hands with the Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques.

Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman bin Abdulaziz Al Saud delivered a speech on this occasion, in which he expressed confidence in the ministers and governors of the regions, describing them as the roots of this country which was unified by Allah and then by the late King Abdulaziz based on the Holy Quran and the Sunnah. King Salman also said that the country is blessed with security, prosperity, stability and unity.

The Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques also said that Muslims travel to the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia to perform Hajj and Umrah as the place of revelation is Makkah and Madinah. Thank to Allah Almighty, the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia enjoys security and stability. Our devotion to our country and our people is a matter that we were brought up to do since the era of former kings - from the late King Abdulaziz to the late King Abdullah.

Praise be to Allah Almighty, this country has enjoyed security and stability since being unified by the late King Abdulaziz to its new era. Also, this country has been based on Islam and the Islamic faith since being founded by Mohammed bin Saud, the Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques concluded.

The oath taking ceremony was attended by Prince Bandar bin Mohammed bin Abdulrahman; Prince Abdul Ilah bin Abdulaziz Al Saud, Advisor to Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques; Prince Faisal bin Mohammed bin Saud Al-Kabeer; Prince Khalid bin Fahd bin Khalid; Prince Mohammed bin Saad bin Abdulaziz; Prince Mishaal bin Saud bin Abdulaziz; Prince Faisal bin Abdulaziz bin Faisal; Prince Saud Al-Abdullah Al-Faisal; Prince Sultan bin Mohammed bin Saud; Prince Saud bin Saad bin Abdulaziz; Prince Turki bin Nasser bin Abdulaziz; Prince Khalid bin Saad bin Abdulaziz; Prince Faisal bin Abdullah bin Mohammed; Prince Badr bin Abdulmohsen bin Abdulaziz; Prince Turki bin Mohammed bin Saud, Undersecretary of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs for Multilateral Relations; Prince Saud bin Fahd bin Abdulaziz; Prince Talal bin Saud bin Abdulaziz; Prince Badr bin Fahd bin Saad; Prince Dr. Abdulrahman bin Saud Al-Kabeer; Prince Khalid bin Bandar bin Abdulaziz, Advisor to the Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques; Prince Saud bin Abdullah bin Thunayan, President of the Royal Commission for Jubail and Yanbu; Prince Fahd bin Abdullah bin Musaed; Prince Faisal bin Mohammed bin Saud bin Abdulaziz; Prince Sattam bin Saud bin Abdulaziz; Prince Abdulaziz bin Fahd bin Saad; Prince Sultan bin Salman bin Abdulaziz, President of Saudi Commission for Tourism and Antiquities; Prince Faisal bin Saud bin Mohammed; Prince Al-Waleed bin Saud bin Abdulaziz; Prince Dr. Mishaal bin Abdullah bin Musaed, Advisor to the Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques; Prince Dr. Turki bin Saud bin Mohammed, President of King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology; Prince Saud bin Salman bin Mohammed; Prince Badr bin Abdullah bin Abdulrahman; and Prince Mohammed bin Salman bin Mohammed.

The oath taking ceremony was also attended by Prince Khalid bin Saud bin Khalid, Assistant Minister of Foreign Minister; Prince Ahmed bin Abdullah bin Abdulrahman, Governor of Dir'iya; Prince Abdulaziz bin Salman bin Abdulaziz, Deputy Minister of Petroleum and Mineral Resources; Prince Mohammed bin Saud bin Khalid, Undersecretary of Foreign Ministry for Information and Technology Affairs; Prince Abdulaziz bin Abdullah bin Abdulaziz, Deputy Minister of Foreign Affairs; Prince Bandar bin Salman bin Mohammed, Advisor of the Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques; Prince Dr. Abdulaziz bin Sattam bin Abdulaziz, Advisor of the Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques; Prince Faisal bin Turki bin Abdulaziz, Advisor at the Ministry of Petroleum and Mineral Resources; Prince Faisal bin Abdulmajeed bin Abdulaziz; Prince Faisal bin Salman bin Abdulaziz, Governor of Madinah Region; Prince Mishaal bin Abdullah bin Abdulaziz; Prince Turki bin Abdullah bin Abdulaziz; Prince Mansour bin Muqrin bin Abdulaziz, Advisor at the Crown Prince's Court; Prince Sultan bin Mishaal bin Abdulaziz; Prince Faisal bin Khalid bin Sultan, Advisor at the Crown Prince's Court; Prince Salman bin Sultan bin Abdulaziz; Prince Nawaf bin Faisal bin Fahd; Prince Abdulaziz bin Abdulrahman bin Nasser bin Abdulaziz; Prince Naif bin Sultan bin Abdulaziz, Advisor at the Defense Minister's Office; Prince Bandar bin Muqrin bin Abdulaziz; Prince Abdulaziz bin Nawaf bin Abdulaziz; Prince Abdulaziz bin Saud bin Naif bin Abdulaziz; Prince Majed bin Abdullah bin Abdulaziz; Prince Faisal bin Fahd bin Muqrin bin Abdulaziz; Prince Abdullah bin Bandar bin Abdulaziz; Prince Saud bin Salman bin Abdulaziz; Prince Abdulaziz bin Abdulrahman bin Saud; Prince Bandar bin Salman bin Abdulaziz; a number of Princes; Saudi Arabia's Grand Mufti and President of Senior Scholars Council Sheikh Abdulaziz bin Abdullah Al Al-Sheikh; a number of ministers, senior commanders and officers of the Armed Forces, Public Security, National Guard, Royal Guard; and a number of officials.






Al-Masjid Al-Haram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nirkoty

Sure, I understand the need of expansion and I'm grateful to Saudis for the efforts they do in order to make pilgrimage possible for Muslims all over the world.

As you said the notion of more beautiful and extravagance is relative, that's why I'm surprised that all the critics I've seen about this "going a bit too far" were from outside saudi arabia.

I haven't performed hajj yet, but I'm a bit worried about the mindset. You said burring a king and building mosques were two different things but I don't think it is since it answers the same question "Are we going to do it in order to answer practical needs but also keeping close to some values, or are we going to do it in a extravagant way, for whatever reason, economic or regarding our ego"

That's why I expected the same people defending simple burials to protest against "the hour" tower or all these luxury hotels near the masjid al-haram 
As I said I haven't performed hajj yet but if I do it one day (insha'Allah) I don't know how could these things affect the spiritual expérience lived during pilgrimage


----------



## al-Hasani

Makkah and Madinah are Hijazi cities and were always that. Long before Prophet Muhammad (saws) was born. Both are ancient cities. Some of the oldest out there. The locals and KSA will decide what to built and what not to built. Foreigners have no say in whether a hotel or skyscraper is going to be built. KSA knows better than anyone else how to conduct the hajj and umrah successfully.

Expanding does not equal extravagance if you ask me. It's necessary. The reasons are obvious for every sane Muslim.

Hotels are needed to host all the pilgrims and skyscrapers are not haram. Makkah aside from being the holiest city in Islam is a big city on its own. Skyscrapers and residential areas are necessary as the population of Makkah and other cities in KSA is expanding. People also want to live in newer apartments and most can afford it. It's a natural evolution as we live in the year 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nirkoty

If you read my messages I never argued whether foreigners should have a say or not concerning what is built in KSA, I was wondering about the opinions of Saudis since whether it is from twitter, the saudi gazette or other I don't see much of these opinions.
Also I never said extention equals extravagance, of course it does not. But 18 billions dollars seems huge regarding the objective

Although I have no concern about the capacity of KSA to manage the pilgrimage from a logistic perspective, putting a mall or such things just beside the mosque is in my opinion wondering regarding the objectives of hajj. Difficult to have a spiritual expérience, to detach yourself from this dounia when you have so many things attracting you
Once again I'm not saying KSA should do that or that, but I would be curious to see from amongst scholars what arguments are advanced from both sides


----------



## al-Hasani

Mataf expansion enters final phase



Thursday, 05 February 2015

The Presidency of the Two Holy Mosques Affairs has announced that about 30 percent of the third and final phase of the ongoing mataf (circumambulation area) expansion in the Grand Mosque in Makkah has been completed.

Work on the final phase started about four months ago and included the demolition and reconstruction of the mosque’s southeastern portion facing Al-Safa Palace.

http://www.saudigazette.com.sa/index...20150205232732

Actually 30% of the work on the final phase has been completed.

وكالة الأنباء السعودية - واس






IIROSA launches Umrah trip for orphans

200 Arab orphans perform Umrah





NOBLE GESTURE: IIROSA officials pose with the group of orphans
at the organization’s headquarters in Jeddah.​Friday 6 February 2015

The International Islamic Relief Organization, Saudi Arabia (IIROSA) recently arranged an Umrah trip for 200 orphans from Jordan.

Ehssan Saleh Taieb, secretary-general of IIROSA, said such trips enhance and develop positive behavior in children who have been deprived of basic physical and emotional necessities.

The secretary-general congratulated Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman for taking over the reins of the country.

“I wish success to King Salman and the team he has appointed for the good of the Arab and Islamic nations, and wish him all the luck to carry out his duties well,” he said.

“IIROSA not only ensures that the orphans receive food, shelter, health and educational assistance but also tries to address their needs through a variety of cultural activities and occasional leisure trips,” he said.

Abdul Karim Al-Musa, director of the International Islamic Relief Organization (IIRO) representative office in Jordan, said: “We don’t just take care of their physical wellbeing; these children deserve to be happy too, and IIROSA tries its best to help them to enjoy and have the fun they deserve.”

He said, “We are thankful to the sponsors for taking care of the orphans and helping to improve their living conditions.”

IIROSA launches Umrah trip for orphans | Arab News

JEDDAH — The International Islamic Relief Organization, Saudi Arabia (IIROSA), arranged an Umrah trip for 200 orphans from the Levant region (encompassing Jordan, Lebanon, Palestine and Syria) with the help of its representative office in Jordan.

The trip also included visits to Madinah, IIROSA headquarters in Jeddah, Okaz newspaper, amusement parks, cruising at Marsa Al-Ahlam and also a meeting with some of the orphans’ sponsors.

Ehssan Saleh Taieb, secretary-general of IIROSA, said such trips help develop orphans’ characters in a positive way.

He said: “IIROSA not only ensures that the orphans receive food, shelter, health and educational help, but also tries to cover the needs of orphans from all aspects through a variety of cultural activities like occasional leisure trips.”

Abdul Karim Al-Musa, director of the International Islamic Relief Organization (IIRO) representative office in Jordan, said: “We don’t just take care of their physical well-being. Instead, these children deserve to be happy too, for which IIROSA tries its best to help them enjoy and have fun.

“We are thankful to the sponsors for the care of orphans and for helping them improve their living conditions.”

Okaz newspaper gave each of them the first edition of the paper as a memento.

All the children enjoyed the trip and had lots of fun during their stay. Discussing the death of King Abdullah, Taieb conveyed his condolences to Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman, the government and Saudi people.

He said: “King Abdullah made major contributions to the development of the Kingdom and we are extremely grateful for his generous humanitarian and developmental support to IIROSA. His leadership will be remembered not only throughout the Kingdom but worldwide.”

Congratulating King Salman on his accession, he said: “I wish all the success to King Salman Bin Abdulaziz and the team he appointed for the good of the Arab and Islamic nations, and wish him all the luck to carry out his duties well.”

http://www.saudigazette.com.sa/index...20150205232734





Arab orphans visiting Okaz headquarters in Jeddah during a trip funded
by the International Islamic Relief Organization, Saudi Arabia (IIROSA)​Masha'Allah. Some of the best news in a long time. Very happy for them. May Allah (swt) heasten the pain of all orphans and may they all meet father figures that can guide them in their life's to the right path. Our beloved Prophet Muhammad (saws) himself was an orphan after all.


----------



## al-Hasani




----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

General statistics of the Umrah season 1436/2014-15






*Until 20 Rabi Al-Thani 1436 - 9 February 2015*

*Total Number of the Mutamirs: *

*2,028,935*
______________________________________
Number expected for the whole Umrah season
6,000,000

** Mutamir/s:* is/are the one who come into the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia
to perform Umrah rituals and visit the Prophet's (saws) Holy Mosque.

Statistics from Ministry of Hajj






*9,319,097 Copies of Holy Quran distributes in one year*




Riyadh, Rabi'I 29, 1436, January 20, 2015, SPA

King Fahd Complex for Printing the Holy Quran in Madinah distributed 9,319,097 copies of the Holy Quran, translations of its meanings, and religious books during the period from 28/2/1435 AH until 8/3/1436 AH.

In its annual report, the Complex said that it distributed 8,620,294 copies of the Holy Quran, translations of its meanings, and religious books inside the Kingdom, and 698,803 copies outside the Kingdom.

http://www.spa.gov.sa/english/print.php?id=1318414

I look forward to the expansion projects being done. Large parts of Makkah are chaotic due to the expansion work and now large areas of Madinah too might experience the same.

It's needed though so no complaining.


----------



## al-Hasani

*Can Makkah be transformed into a world-class metropolis?*​
Monday, 16 February 2015

Makkah Emir Prince Khaled al-Faisal, who is also advisor to the Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman, stated that Makkah should be the most beautiful city in the world. “Makkah, Makkah and Makkah is at the top of my priority list,” he said. Such strong statements and affirmative promises if translated into action will surely transform not only Makkah but the adjoining region into modern urban areas with world-class amenities.

The ambitious implementation of such mega-projects requires a master plan and clear goals. A commitment within a time frame is also a must. Prince Khaled has already set the ball rolling; however, he has no magic wand. As an experienced official, he has a vision and is well informed about the latest developments in the more advanced cities of the world. He is well aware of the level of municipal efficiency and other related services applied in other countries, but we cannot expect much without proper cooperation and efficient implementation by government institutions and contractors undertaking projects in the city.

*Transforming Makkah*
The holy city of Makkah requires the support of every man and woman in order to transform it into a global city. There should be no room for negligence or incompetence. The task is itself daunting. It will not be easy to overhaul years of neglect, corruption and complacency. Prince Khaled took on the task in his first tenure as Makkah emir and he has now been given the opportunity to complete it. The public is eager to support him and hopefully his team will not disappoint him.

There is no substitute for hard work and time is of the essence. In the past, a lot of money went down the drain and much effort was in vain. We cannot allow ourselves to be embarrassed further by the abuse of power, mismanagement, poor services and substandard and mediocre projects.

Prince Khaled has outlined his vision and stated his goals clearly. Officials and the public should not ruin the momentum by indulging in lip-service commitments or producing false promises. Good governance and sound management must prevail. The emir needs capable partners who are innovative, creative and sincere. The people of Makkah region should rise to the occasion, exhibit civic sense and work hard to make the city of Makkah among the top cities of the world.

This article was first published in the Saudi Gazette on February 15, 2015.

_______________




Khaled Almaeena

Khaled Almaeena is a veteran Saudi journalist, commentator, businessman and the editor-at-large of the Saudi Gazette. Almaeena has held a broad range of positions in Saudi media for over thirty years, including CEO of a PR firm, Saudi Television news anchor, talk show host, radio announcer, lecturer and journalist. As a journalist, Almaeena has represented Saudi media at Arab summits in Baghdad, Morocco and elsewhere. In 1990, he was one of four journalists to cover the historic resumption of diplomatic ties between Saudi Arabia and Russia. He also traveled to China as part of this diplomatic mission. Almaeena's political and social columns appear regularly in Gulf News, Asharq al-Aswat, al-Eqtisadiah, Arab News, Times of Oman, Asian Age and The China Post. He can be reached at kalmaeena@saudigazette.com.sa and followed on Twitter: @KhaledAlmaeena

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/vie...al-make-Makkah-a-world-class-metropolis-.html

*Leveling of mountains ‘increases risk of tremors’ in Saudi Arabia*

*



*​An official said Mount Khandamah located to the southeast of the Grand Mosque will be leveled. (File photo: AFP)

By Saudi Gazette | Makkah
Sunday, 11 January 2015

Director General of the Urban Planning Administration in Makkah Municipality Fayiz Kansarah said the leveling of mountains increases the risks of earthquakes, especially the leveled areas are not utilized properly for development projects, Makkah daily reported.

Kansarah said the municipality has started carrying out plans for protecting the topography of Makkah including its mountainous nature, as leveling of the mountains increases the risk of earthquakes due to interference in its geomorphology and structure.

Kansarah stressed the removal of Jabal Omar was for public interest in order to carry out the expansion of the Grand Mosque and the need for flat land to construct roads and bridges.

At the same time, he said Al-Sudan and Khandamah mountains will not be leveled.

He said Mount Khandamah located to the southeast of the Grand Mosque will be leveled, planned and prepared for development without affecting the natural formation and morphology.

Kansarah said there are plans to assign contractors to deal with the highlands and mountains of Makkah according to the objectives of Makkah Municipality to protect Makkah’s nature without hindering development projects.

This article was first published in the Saudi Gazette on Jan. 11, 2015.

Last Update: Sunday, 11 January 2015 KSA 15:16 - GMT 12:16

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...ncreases-risk-of-tremors-in-Saudi-Arabia.html

*New Madinah Airport (Terminal)*






























​A palm tree was the inspiration for the design.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gazi

Nirkoty said:


> If you read my messages I never argued whether foreigners should have a say or not concerning what is built in KSA, I was wondering about the opinions of Saudis since whether it is from twitter, the saudi gazette or other I don't see much of these opinions.
> Also I never said extention equals extravagance, of course it does not. But 18 billions dollars seems huge regarding the objective


Believe it or not but Makkah and Medinah is another source of Income for Saudi Arabia because Millions of People around the world pay for Accommodation during their Arrival and their Hospitality Industry had been booming for centuries as well as Trade. So it does have lot of economic Potential for Saudis if you consider it as a RELIGIOUS TOURISM. For other part of Muslim world it is like the OBLIGATION of Saudi Host to accommodate them to perform Hajj if they dont then it posses threat to their Existence.



> Although I have no concern about the capacity of KSA to manage the pilgrimage from a logistic perspective, putting a mall or such things just beside the mosque is in my opinion wondering regarding the objectives of hajj. Difficult to have a spiritual expérience, to detach yourself from this dounia when you have so many things attracting you
> Once again I'm not saying KSA should do that or that, but I would be curious to see from amongst scholars what arguments are advanced from both sides


 That Clock Tower that you might be referring to isnt Mall instead its Hotel with Capacity to accommodate Thousands or may be Hundreds of Thousands of pilgrims and that Clock Tower alone is enough to generate Billions within an year for Saudi Govt. It does have lot of Resistance from Clerics who believe this to be sign of Judgement day or something but in the end no one denies its Necessity and in Future after few years the number of Pilgrims are likely to Increase many fold so even this development wouldnt be able to accommodate pilgrims completely.


----------



## al-Hasani

@Gazi

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/bus.../26/-9-billion-income-from-hajj-expected.html

Read this answer below;

Does the money generated by the Hajj go to Saudi Arabia Mecca or some other organization and how is this money used? - Quora





Makkah is a city in constant development. in 10-15 years time it will look very differently. It was never a static city. Even before Prophet Muhammad (saws) was born.

This below might interest you.

There are big challenges ahead.

*Can Makkah be transformed into a world-class metropolis?*​
Monday, 16 February 2015

Makkah Emir Prince Khaled al-Faisal, who is also advisor to the Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman, stated that Makkah should be the most beautiful city in the world. “Makkah, Makkah and Makkah is at the top of my priority list,” he said. Such strong statements and affirmative promises if translated into action will surely transform not only Makkah but the adjoining region into modern urban areas with world-class amenities.

The ambitious implementation of such mega-projects requires a master plan and clear goals. A commitment within a time frame is also a must. Prince Khaled has already set the ball rolling; however, he has no magic wand. As an experienced official, he has a vision and is well informed about the latest developments in the more advanced cities of the world. He is well aware of the level of municipal efficiency and other related services applied in other countries, but we cannot expect much without proper cooperation and efficient implementation by government institutions and contractors undertaking projects in the city.

*Transforming Makkah*
The holy city of Makkah requires the support of every man and woman in order to transform it into a global city. There should be no room for negligence or incompetence. The task is itself daunting. It will not be easy to overhaul years of neglect, corruption and complacency. Prince Khaled took on the task in his first tenure as Makkah emir and he has now been given the opportunity to complete it. The public is eager to support him and hopefully his team will not disappoint him.

There is no substitute for hard work and time is of the essence. In the past, a lot of money went down the drain and much effort was in vain. We cannot allow ourselves to be embarrassed further by the abuse of power, mismanagement, poor services and substandard and mediocre projects.

Prince Khaled has outlined his vision and stated his goals clearly. Officials and the public should not ruin the momentum by indulging in lip-service commitments or producing false promises. Good governance and sound management must prevail. The emir needs capable partners who are innovative, creative and sincere. The people of Makkah region should rise to the occasion, exhibit civic sense and work hard to make the city of Makkah among the top cities of the world.

This article was first published in the Saudi Gazette on February 15, 2015.

_______________




Khaled Almaeena

Khaled Almaeena is a veteran Saudi journalist, commentator, businessman and the editor-at-large of the Saudi Gazette. Almaeena has held a broad range of positions in Saudi media for over thirty years, including CEO of a PR firm, Saudi Television news anchor, talk show host, radio announcer, lecturer and journalist. As a journalist, Almaeena has represented Saudi media at Arab summits in Baghdad, Morocco and elsewhere. In 1990, he was one of four journalists to cover the historic resumption of diplomatic ties between Saudi Arabia and Russia. He also traveled to China as part of this diplomatic mission. Almaeena's political and social columns appear regularly in Gulf News, Asharq al-Aswat, al-Eqtisadiah, Arab News, Times of Oman, Asian Age and The China Post. He can be reached atkalmaeena@saudigazette.com.sa and followed on Twitter: @KhaledAlmaeena

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/vie...al-make-Makkah-a-world-class-metropolis-.html

*Leveling of mountains ‘increases risk of tremors’ in Saudi Arabia*
*




*
An official said Mount Khandamah located to the southeast of the Grand Mosque will be leveled. (File photo: AFP)

By Saudi Gazette | Makkah
Sunday, 11 January 2015

Director General of the Urban Planning Administration in Makkah Municipality Fayiz Kansarah said the leveling of mountains increases the risks of earthquakes, especially the leveled areas are not utilized properly for development projects, Makkah daily reported.

Kansarah said the municipality has started carrying out plans for protecting the topography of Makkah including its mountainous nature, as leveling of the mountains increases the risk of earthquakes due to interference in its geomorphology and structure.

Kansarah stressed the removal of Jabal Omar was for public interest in order to carry out the expansion of the Grand Mosque and the need for flat land to construct roads and bridges.

At the same time, he said Al-Sudan and Khandamah mountains will not be leveled.

He said Mount Khandamah located to the southeast of the Grand Mosque will be leveled, planned and prepared for development without affecting the natural formation and morphology.

Kansarah said there are plans to assign contractors to deal with the highlands and mountains of Makkah according to the objectives of Makkah Municipality to protect Makkah’s nature without hindering development projects.

This article was first published in the Saudi Gazette on Jan. 11, 2015.

Last Update: Sunday, 11 January 2015 KSA 15:16 - GMT 12:16

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...ncreases-risk-of-tremors-in-Saudi-Arabia.html

*New Madinah Airport (Terminal)*






























A palm tree was the inspiration for the design.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gazi

@al-Hasani 

Thanks for Clarification on Hajj Accommodation. Another economic Advantage of Makkah is Trade potential it has its like Tourist from around the world also visit Dubai for Shopping so as Pilgrims also buy lot of things from Makkah to take back home for gifts or as memory of their Pilgrimage to Kaaba. I think that is another potential that Saudis need to realize and develop as Makkah was also known throughout Peninsula for trade besides Pilgrimage for Thousands of year. If they are able to develop a Market near with restriction of being Closed during the period of Hajj then that would also increase lot of revenue from Makkah and Madinah as well.


----------



## al-Hasani

Gazi said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> Thanks for Clarification on Hajj Accommodation. Another economic Advantage of Makkah is Trade potential it has its like Tourist from around the world also visit Dubai for Shopping so as Pilgrims also buy lot of things from Makkah to take back home for gifts or as memory of their Pilgrimage to Kaaba. I think that is another potential that Saudis need to realize and develop as Makkah was also known throughout Peninsula for trade besides Pilgrimage for Thousands of year. If they are able to develop a Market near with restriction of being Closed during the period of Hajj then that would also increase lot of revenue from Makkah and Madinah as well.



This thread below might interest you.

Tourist visas to be introduced in KSA

KSA has an enormous potential when it comes to tourism. KSA is already the 15th most visited country in the world. This despite there practically being no tourism sector and KSA having one of the most strict visa rules in the world. Imagine what revenues the country could generate if a real tourism sector was developed and the hajj and umrah became a bigger business? Or combining those 3.
Millions of Muslims across the world want to perform hajj each year yet only 1-1.5 million get the chance usually. For the past few years less than that due to the expansion work in Makkah and Madinah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gazi

al-Hasani said:


> This thread below might interest you.
> 
> Tourist visas to be introduced in KSA
> 
> KSA has an enormous potential when it comes to tourism. KSA is already the 15th most visited country in the world. This despite there practically being no tourism sector and KSA having one of the most strict visa rules in the world. Imagine what revenues the country could generate if a real tourism sector was developed and the hajj and umrah became a bigger business? Or combining those 3.
> Millions of Muslims across the world want to perform hajj each year yet only 1-1.5 million get the chance usually. For the past few years less than that due to the expansion work in Makkah and Madinah.


If that can be introduce with Hajj and Umrah Package for those who can afford then I think Saudi Tourism can go very high at the same time people are also able to offer their Religious Rituals. That means Saudis can Target Tourists and Pilgrims at the same time.


----------



## Rakan.SA

let me know if its a repost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Gazi said:


> If that can be introduce with Hajj and Umrah Package for those who can afford then I think Saudi Tourism can go very high at the same time people are also able to offer their Religious Rituals. That means Saudis can Target Tourists and Pilgrims at the same time.



That's going to be the case. The potential is huge indeed. A few issues need to be solved first and necessary infrastructure built to accommodate such high numbers of tourists from all across the world. The goal will no doubt be to turn KSA into one of the 10 most visited countries in the world. Currently KSA is number 15 or 16.
Most importantly the visa rules (which are one of the strictest out there) should also change. The regime talked about creating a tourism visa but so far it has remained as just talk, sadly.


----------



## Gazi

al-Hasani said:


> That's going to be the case. The potential is huge indeed. A few issues need to be solved first and necessary infrastructure built to accommodate such high numbers of tourists from all across the world. The goal will no doubt be to turn KSA into one of the 10 most visited countries in the world. Currently KSA is number 15 or 16.
> Most importantly the visa rules (which are one of the strictest out there) should also change. The regime talked about creating a tourism visa but so far it has remained as just talk, sadly.


Saudis need to Adopt Dubai Model to some extent where they are Creating Job market and Tourism at the same time but in the mean time GCC Union like setup can get Saudi lot of Foreign Visitors so this could be the first Priority of Saudi Govt. as this can be done quicker then Solving Issues which can take times.


----------



## al-Hasani

Gazi said:


> Saudis need to Adopt Dubai Model to some extent where they are Creating Job market and Tourism at the same time but in the mean time GCC Union like setup can get Saudi lot of Foreign Visitors so this could be the first Priority of Saudi Govt. as this can be done quicker then Solving Issues which can take times.



KSA cannot be compared to small Dubai. KSA has the potential for several Dubai's on a smaller scale though.

By virtue of KSA's size, strategic location, Makkah and Madinah and big cultural heritage, aside from stunning landscapes, diversity (mountains, highlands, lowland, desert, steppe, tropical areas, stunning coastline, islands, ancient cities, modern cities) and current number of visitors (15th most visited country) should be enough to develop something promising without looking towards Dubai.

There are about 1.6-1.7 billion Muslims out there. Constantly increasing and getting wealthier for each year. Imagine if just 1% of those visited KSA across the span of 365 days. That's 16-17 million visitors alone.

1.4 million visitors each month. With the right tourism sector established, infrastructure and change of laws this is a very probable number that would probably increase a lot on its own eventually.

The amount of Muslims that want to/could visit KSA during hajj each year alone probably exceeds those 16-17 million with certainty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Some updates.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

A Pakistani baby named Eshaal Khan gets a souvenir shot at the Grand Mosque in Makkah in this picture from Arab News reader Arif Khan Deshani.

@al-Hasani @JUBA @Bubblegum Crisis and other Brothers from Saudi Arabia Al Haram Mosque and Masjid e Nabwi are one part of Makkah and Madinah, Please also post pictures of other parts of Makkah and Madinah, like homes and towns and restaurants and other mosques and parks and shopping malls and universities and schools stuff like that.
@JonAsad @Altamimi @Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend @Rakan.SA and others

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rakan.SA

you know what i hate see going ? the 2 floor temporary tawaf.
honestly i experienced it my self its very very useful. 1st of jan this year i was staying in makkah with a friend and made umrah. i had some back and leg pain so i was walking with a cane. i could barely walk. i only did tawaf walking then used a wheel chair in safa and marwa.
those 2 floors made it possible for me. without them i dont think i could have done tawaf. cuz the ground floor was packed and ppl were over each other. there were a lot of ppl like me either had enjories or were too old or their health and body isnt strong enough for them to make tawaf on the ground floor. even a healthy young women would be hard or nearly impossible for her to do tawaf if she had a small body.
those 2 floors are life saving. ppl worry about the looks of the haram and forget about the safety and comfort of ppl.
they should really think about leaving them.. in few hours i saw enough to make me convinced it would be a mistake to remove them. today its easier for muslims from around the world to come and make umrah. its not like the past. in shaa Allah after the project is completed the haram will be full 24/7. its already full now. or most of the time
its not just practical and safe it saves lives and make it possible for many ppl to do tawaf safely. without those 2 floors in the future i think its going to be very very hard or impossible for some ppl to make tawaf. remember if you make tawaf inside the building or on the roof, depending how far you are from the kaaba, one round is equivalent to 7 rounds of tawaf near the kaaba. i also tried this.
one of the main reasons they rebuilt the building is to make it easier to make tawaf inside the building and have less pillars on your way.
also another good reason to leave them. when head of states, diplomats and VVIPs come do umrah they can use those floors instead of the ground floor. so their security wouldn't bother ppl. this is very important too. i experienced it when i went to hajj few years ago with high officials. and we had a lot of security. one smart thing they did in the new jamarat. they made an underground jamarat so high officials can go through jamarat without bothering the ppl. it really made a HUGE difference.
of course during that time the temporary tawaf wasnt there. but i saw on youtube high officials using those temporary mataf and its very clear how useful it was.

so give me your thoughts guys. should it stay or should it go ? and remember looks come last. safety and comfort of thousands of ppl come first. makkah is not the vatican lol 

please tag others @Zarvan @Banu Hashim @Altamimi @Bubblegum Crisis @Mosamania @Gazi @Arabian Legend
@Yzd Khalifa @Sinan @Ahmed Jo @Gasoline @l_5LT3BRE_l @OTTOMAN @asad71 @BLACKEAGLE @AXO4D
@analyist

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

Rakan.SA said:


> you know what i hate see going ? the 2 floor temporary tawaf.
> honestly i experienced it my self its very very useful. 1st of jan this year i was staying in makkah with a friend and made umrah. i had some back and leg pain so i was walking with a cane. i could barely walk. i only did tawaf walking then used a wheel chair in safa and marwa.
> those 2 floors made it possible for me. without them i dont think i could have done tawaf. cuz the ground floor was packed and ppl were over each other. there were a lot of ppl like me either had enjories or were too old or their health and body isnt strong enough for them to make tawaf on the ground floor. even a healthy young women would be hard or nearly impossible for her to do tawaf if she had a small body.
> those 2 floors are life saving. ppl worry about the looks of the haram and forget about the safety and comfort of ppl.
> they should really think about leaving them.. in few hours i saw enough to make me convinced it would be a mistake to remove them. today its easier for muslims from around the world to come and make umrah. its not like the past. in shaa Allah after the project is completed the haram will be full 24/7. its already full now. or most of the time
> its not just practical and safe it saves lives and make it possible for many ppl to do tawaf safely. without those 2 floors in the future i think its going to be very very hard or impossible for some ppl to make tawaf. remember if you make tawaf inside the building or on the roof, depending how far you are from the kaaba, one round is equivalent to 7 rounds of tawaf near the kaaba. i also tried this.
> one of the main reasons they rebuilt the building is to make it easier to make tawaf inside the building and have less pillars on your way.
> also another good reason to leave them. when head of states, diplomats and VVIPs come do umrah they can use those floors instead of the ground floor. so their security wouldn't bother ppl. this is very important too. i experienced it when i went to hajj few years ago with high officials. and we had a lot of security. one smart thing they did in the new jamarat. they made an underground jamarat so high officials can go through jamarat without bothering the ppl. it really made a HUGE difference.
> of course during that time the temporary tawaf wasnt there. but i saw on youtube high officials using those temporary mataf and its very clear how useful it was.
> 
> so give me your thoughts guys. should it stay or should it go ? and remember looks come last. safety and comfort of thousands of ppl come first. makkah is not the vatican lol
> 
> please tag others @Zarvan @Banu Hashim @Altamimi @Bubblegum Crisis @Mosamania @Gazi @Arabian Legend
> @Yzd Khalifa @Sinan @Ahmed Jo @Gasoline @l_5LT3BRE_l @OTTOMAN @asad71 @BLACKEAGLE @AXO4D
> @analyist


Well that is great thing they did and yes they have to do extension to make it easy for people.


----------



## Gazi

Rakan.SA said:


> you know what i hate see going ? the 2 floor temporary tawaf.
> honestly i experienced it my self its very very useful. 1st of jan this year i was staying in makkah with a friend and made umrah. i had some back and leg pain so i was walking with a cane. i could barely walk. i only did tawaf walking then used a wheel chair in safa and marwa.
> those 2 floors made it possible for me. without them i dont think i could have done tawaf. cuz the ground floor was packed and ppl were over each other. there were a lot of ppl like me either had enjories or were too old or their health and body isnt strong enough for them to make tawaf on the ground floor. even a healthy young women would be hard or nearly impossible for her to do tawaf if she had a small body.
> those 2 floors are life saving. ppl worry about the looks of the haram and forget about the safety and comfort of ppl.
> they should really think about leaving them.. in few hours i saw enough to make me convinced it would be a mistake to remove them. today its easier for muslims from around the world to come and make umrah. its not like the past. in shaa Allah after the project is completed the haram will be full 24/7. its already full now. or most of the time
> its not just practical and safe it saves lives and make it possible for many ppl to do tawaf safely. without those 2 floors in the future i think its going to be very very hard or impossible for some ppl to make tawaf. remember if you make tawaf inside the building or on the roof, depending how far you are from the kaaba, one round is equivalent to 7 rounds of tawaf near the kaaba. i also tried this.
> one of the main reasons they rebuilt the building is to make it easier to make tawaf inside the building and have less pillars on your way.
> also another good reason to leave them. when head of states, diplomats and VVIPs come do umrah they can use those floors instead of the ground floor. so their security wouldn't bother ppl. this is very important too. i experienced it when i went to hajj few years ago with high officials. and we had a lot of security. one smart thing they did in the new jamarat. they made an underground jamarat so high officials can go through jamarat without bothering the ppl. it really made a HUGE difference.
> of course during that time the temporary tawaf wasnt there. but i saw on youtube high officials using those temporary mataf and its very clear how useful it was.
> 
> so give me your thoughts guys. should it stay or should it go ? and remember looks come last. safety and comfort of thousands of ppl come first. makkah is not the vatican lol
> 
> please tag others @Zarvan @Banu Hashim @Altamimi @Bubblegum Crisis @Mosamania @Gazi @Arabian Legend
> @Yzd Khalifa @Sinan @Ahmed Jo @Gasoline @l_5LT3BRE_l @OTTOMAN @asad71 @BLACKEAGLE @AXO4D
> @analyist


Saudia Arabia is doing good job in accommodating Hajis in best way Possible and for that they need to be commended for. I think its time that countries like Pakistan, Indonesia, Egypt should also comeout to help in this process because in the end of the day most of the Hajis actually came from these countries. The VVIP movement is always a problem in Muslim World as a whole but Makkah and Madina should not be the place where they should need security because in Makkah and Madina everyone is Equal no matter how if he is ruler of World Super power and it is Allah which is great and this whole security thing shows their importance which is against the way Islam has thought us but due to situation of Muslim World it has becoming norm for them. I hope in the future when things get settle down in Muslim World these VVIP routes would be utilize by average people during their Hajj. Saudis are doing very good job and this should lead an example for all Muslim World to follow that this is how a Leader should make an efforts to Accommodate people.


----------



## Rakan.SA

Gazi said:


> Saudia Arabia is doing good job in accommodating Hajis in best way Possible and for that they need to be commended for. I think its time that countries like Pakistan, Indonesia, Egypt should also comeout to help in this process because in the end of the day most of the Hajis actually came from these countries. The VVIP movement is always a problem in Muslim World as a whole but Makkah and Madina should not be the place where they should need security because in Makkah and Madina everyone is Equal no matter how if he is ruler of World Super power and it is Allah which is great and this whole security thing shows their importance which is against the way Islam has thought us but due to situation of Muslim World it has becoming norm for them. I hope in the future when things get settle down in Muslim World these VVIP routes would be utilize by average people during their Hajj. Saudis are doing very good job and this should lead an example for all Muslim World to follow that this is how a Leader should make an efforts to Accommodate people.


brother what are you talking about ?! lol
if there is no security for VIPs makkah and madinah will turn into an assassination ground for world leaders!! regardless of thos leaders are good or bad. we dont allow such thing to happen.
VIP security is no longer a problem in jamarat cuz its underground. there is more than enough floors for ppl.
safa and marwa is also no problem. many floors.
the only problem is tawaf. and this problem is not only for VIP but everyone as i mentioned.
so thats why im saying they shouldn't remove the temporary tawaf


----------



## Gazi

Rakan.SA said:


> if there is no security for VIPs makkah and madinah will turn into an assassination ground for world leaders!! regardless of thos leaders are good or bad. we dont allow such thing to happen.
> VIP security is no longer a problem in jamarat cuz its underground. there is more than enough floors for ppl.
> safa and marwa is also no problem. many floors.
> the only problem is tawaf. and this problem is not only for VIP but everyone as i mentioned.
> so thats why im saying they shouldn't remove the temporary tawaf


I know that but dont you think this whole VVIP things is against the spirit of Islam???It is tolerable no doubt because Muslim World is going through huge mess and even Muslim Leaders are unsure of how much secure they are. I hope when things started settle down then this new Arrangement for VVIP Protocol would be Utilize by common Pilgrims as well but until then its OK for it being use by VVIP.
BTW what is the prospect of Train System that Saudis were introducing between Makkah and Madina???


----------



## Gasoline

Rakan.SA said:


> you know what i hate see going ? the 2 floor temporary tawaf.
> honestly i experienced it my self its very very useful. 1st of jan this year i was staying in makkah with a friend and made umrah. i had some back and leg pain so i was walking with a cane. i could barely walk. i only did tawaf walking then used a wheel chair in safa and marwa.
> those 2 floors made it possible for me. without them i dont think i could have done tawaf. cuz the ground floor was packed and ppl were over each other. there were a lot of ppl like me either had enjories or were too old or their health and body isnt strong enough for them to make tawaf on the ground floor. even a healthy young women would be hard or nearly impossible for her to do tawaf if she had a small body.
> those 2 floors are life saving. ppl worry about the looks of the haram and forget about the safety and comfort of ppl.
> they should really think about leaving them.. in few hours i saw enough to make me convinced it would be a mistake to remove them. today its easier for muslims from around the world to come and make umrah. its not like the past. in shaa Allah after the project is completed the haram will be full 24/7. its already full now. or most of the time
> its not just practical and safe it saves lives and make it possible for many ppl to do tawaf safely. without those 2 floors in the future i think its going to be very very hard or impossible for some ppl to make tawaf. remember if you make tawaf inside the building or on the roof, depending how far you are from the kaaba, one round is equivalent to 7 rounds of tawaf near the kaaba. i also tried this.
> one of the main reasons they rebuilt the building is to make it easier to make tawaf inside the building and have less pillars on your way.
> also another good reason to leave them. when head of states, diplomats and VVIPs come do umrah they can use those floors instead of the ground floor. so their security wouldn't bother ppl. this is very important too. i experienced it when i went to hajj few years ago with high officials. and we had a lot of security. one smart thing they did in the new jamarat. they made an underground jamarat so high officials can go through jamarat without bothering the ppl. it really made a HUGE difference.
> of course during that time the temporary tawaf wasnt there. but i saw on youtube high officials using those temporary mataf and its very clear how useful it was.
> 
> so give me your thoughts guys. should it stay or should it go ? and remember looks come last. safety and comfort of thousands of ppl come first. makkah is not the vatican lol
> 
> please tag others @Zarvan @Banu Hashim @Altamimi @Bubblegum Crisis @Mosamania @Gazi @Arabian Legend
> @Yzd Khalifa @Sinan @Ahmed Jo @Gasoline @l_5LT3BRE_l @OTTOMAN @asad71 @BLACKEAGLE @AXO4D
> @analyist



I would say yes, it should stay *forever *with extended capacity,too. If I had the authority I'll make it up to 4 floors not just 2 with increased radius though ! because I know it's very helpful for many people .Surely ,it will effect badly on the general look of the holey place,but that doesn't matter if it's serves Al-rahman's guests as what prophet Mohammad (pbuh) said " ‏بَشِّرُوا وَلَا تُنَفِّرُوا وَيَسِّرُوا وَلَا تُعَسِّرُوا " .Moreover,the most important thing which I recommend to be in its high stages is " Safety Standards" ...otherwise the cons will overshadowed the pros  ... Simple example,as many times when I do Umrah I observe some people (on the temporary floors) pray in the path while other people doing Tawaf causing more traffic and chaos and may wheelchairs pass over their heads or hands while Sujud ,but sadly they don't care of their selves and others people ! 

That's all what I observed in my short visits and all things seems to be in the safe side !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OTTOMAN

Rakan.SA said:


> you know what i hate see going ? the 2 floor temporary tawaf.
> honestly i experienced it my self its very very useful. 1st of jan this year i was staying in makkah with a friend and made umrah. i had some back and leg pain so i was walking with a cane. i could barely walk. i only did tawaf walking then used a wheel chair in safa and marwa.
> those 2 floors made it possible for me. without them i dont think i could have done tawaf. cuz the ground floor was packed and ppl were over each other. there were a lot of ppl like me either had enjories or were too old or their health and body isnt strong enough for them to make tawaf on the ground floor. even a healthy young women would be hard or nearly impossible for her to do tawaf if she had a small body.
> those 2 floors are life saving. ppl worry about the looks of the haram and forget about the safety and comfort of ppl.
> they should really think about leaving them.. in few hours i saw enough to make me convinced it would be a mistake to remove them. today its easier for muslims from around the world to come and make umrah. its not like the past. in shaa Allah after the project is completed the haram will be full 24/7. its already full now. or most of the time
> its not just practical and safe it saves lives and make it possible for many ppl to do tawaf safely. without those 2 floors in the future i think its going to be very very hard or impossible for some ppl to make tawaf. remember if you make tawaf inside the building or on the roof, depending how far you are from the kaaba, one round is equivalent to 7 rounds of tawaf near the kaaba. i also tried this.
> one of the main reasons they rebuilt the building is to make it easier to make tawaf inside the building and have less pillars on your way.
> also another good reason to leave them. when head of states, diplomats and VVIPs come do umrah they can use those floors instead of the ground floor. so their security wouldn't bother ppl. this is very important too. i experienced it when i went to hajj few years ago with high officials. and we had a lot of security. one smart thing they did in the new jamarat. they made an underground jamarat so high officials can go through jamarat without bothering the ppl. it really made a HUGE difference.
> of course during that time the temporary tawaf wasnt there. but i saw on youtube high officials using those temporary mataf and its very clear how useful it was.
> 
> so give me your thoughts guys. should it stay or should it go ? and remember looks come last. safety and comfort of thousands of ppl come first. makkah is not the vatican lol
> 
> please tag others @Zarvan @Banu Hashim @Altamimi @Bubblegum Crisis @Mosamania @Gazi @Arabian Legend
> @Yzd Khalifa @Sinan @Ahmed Jo @Gasoline @l_5LT3BRE_l @OTTOMAN @asad71 @BLACKEAGLE @AXO4D
> @analyist



Unlike other Islamic states, Pakistani pilgrims are mostly elderly, they will be at ease, hence from Pakistani pilgrims POV its ideal.



Gazi said:


> I know that but dont you think this whole VVIP things is against the spirit of Islam???



If a political figure arrive, many people would like to take pictures with him or bother him.
Hence security has to come in action, which is for everyone but in case of celebrity, security adopt proactive approach, instead of reactive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asad71

Rakan.SA said:


> you know what i hate see going ? the 2 floor temporary tawaf.
> honestly i experienced it my self its very very useful. 1st of jan this year i was staying in makkah with a friend and made umrah. i had some back and leg pain so i was walking with a cane. i could barely walk. i only did tawaf walking then used a wheel chair in safa and marwa.
> those 2 floors made it possible for me. without them i dont think i could have done tawaf. cuz the ground floor was packed and ppl were over each other. there were a lot of ppl like me either had enjories or were too old or their health and body isnt strong enough for them to make tawaf on the ground floor. even a healthy young women would be hard or nearly impossible for her to do tawaf if she had a small body.
> those 2 floors are life saving. ppl worry about the looks of the haram and forget about the safety and comfort of ppl.
> they should really think about leaving them.. in few hours i saw enough to make me convinced it would be a mistake to remove them. today its easier for muslims from around the world to come and make umrah. its not like the past. in shaa Allah after the project is completed the haram will be full 24/7. its already full now. or most of the time
> its not just practical and safe it saves lives and make it possible for many ppl to do tawaf safely. without those 2 floors in the future i think its going to be very very hard or impossible for some ppl to make tawaf. remember if you make tawaf inside the building or on the roof, depending how far you are from the kaaba, one round is equivalent to 7 rounds of tawaf near the kaaba. i also tried this.
> one of the main reasons they rebuilt the building is to make it easier to make tawaf inside the building and have less pillars on your way.
> also another good reason to leave them. when head of states, diplomats and VVIPs come do umrah they can use those floors instead of the ground floor. so their security wouldn't bother ppl. this is very important too. i experienced it when i went to hajj few years ago with high officials. and we had a lot of security. one smart thing they did in the new jamarat. they made an underground jamarat so high officials can go through jamarat without bothering the ppl. it really made a HUGE difference.
> of course during that time the temporary tawaf wasnt there. but i saw on youtube high officials using those temporary mataf and its very clear how useful it was.
> 
> so give me your thoughts guys. should it stay or should it go ? and remember looks come last. safety and comfort of thousands of ppl come first. makkah is not the vatican lol
> 
> please tag others @Zarvan @Banu Hashim @Altamimi @Bubblegum Crisis @Mosamania @Gazi @Arabian Legend
> @Yzd Khalifa @Sinan @Ahmed Jo @Gasoline @l_5LT3BRE_l @OTTOMAN @asad71 @BLACKEAGLE @AXO4D
> @analyist



Anything new generally attracts negative comments at the start. I am sure the Saudi authorities know what they are doing. After all the Holy Kaaba complex has been in continuous development over the ages to meet the requirement of the time. Obviously there will be further revamping in another 50 years or so.
May Allah SWT grant the ability to all Muslims to perform the Hajj/Umrah at least once in lifetime.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banu Hashim

Rakan.SA said:


> you know what i hate see going ? the 2 floor temporary tawaf.
> honestly i experienced it my self its very very useful. 1st of jan this year i was staying in makkah with a friend and made umrah. i had some back and leg pain so i was walking with a cane. i could barely walk. i only did tawaf walking then used a wheel chair in safa and marwa.
> those 2 floors made it possible for me. without them i dont think i could have done tawaf. cuz the ground floor was packed and ppl were over each other. there were a lot of ppl like me either had enjories or were too old or their health and body isnt strong enough for them to make tawaf on the ground floor. even a healthy young women would be hard or nearly impossible for her to do tawaf if she had a small body.
> those 2 floors are life saving. ppl worry about the looks of the haram and forget about the safety and comfort of ppl.
> they should really think about leaving them.. in few hours i saw enough to make me convinced it would be a mistake to remove them. today its easier for muslims from around the world to come and make umrah. its not like the past. in shaa Allah after the project is completed the haram will be full 24/7. its already full now. or most of the time
> its not just practical and safe it saves lives and make it possible for many ppl to do tawaf safely. without those 2 floors in the future i think its going to be very very hard or impossible for some ppl to make tawaf. remember if you make tawaf inside the building or on the roof, depending how far you are from the kaaba, one round is equivalent to 7 rounds of tawaf near the kaaba. i also tried this.
> one of the main reasons they rebuilt the building is to make it easier to make tawaf inside the building and have less pillars on your way.
> also another good reason to leave them. when head of states, diplomats and VVIPs come do umrah they can use those floors instead of the ground floor. so their security wouldn't bother ppl. this is very important too. i experienced it when i went to hajj few years ago with high officials. and we had a lot of security. one smart thing they did in the new jamarat. they made an underground jamarat so high officials can go through jamarat without bothering the ppl. it really made a HUGE difference.
> of course during that time the temporary tawaf wasnt there. but i saw on youtube high officials using those temporary mataf and its very clear how useful it was.
> 
> so give me your thoughts guys. should it stay or should it go ? and remember looks come last. safety and comfort of thousands of ppl come first. makkah is not the vatican lol
> 
> please tag others @Zarvan @Banu Hashim @Altamimi @Bubblegum Crisis @Mosamania @Gazi @Arabian Legend
> @Yzd Khalifa @Sinan @Ahmed Jo @Gasoline @l_5LT3BRE_l @OTTOMAN @asad71 @BLACKEAGLE @AXO4D
> @analyist



I fully agree. I talked about this earlier in the thread actually. The thing is that there will be complains about aesthetics. If they keep the temporary mataf then they should definitely enlarge it and built more "stories".

It is an obligation to help weak pilgrims perform their religious obligations. No two ways about it.



Gasoline said:


> I would say yes, it should stay *forever *with extended capacity,too. If I had the authority I'll make it up to 4 floors not just 2 with increased radius though ! because I know it's very helpful for many people .Surely ,it will effect badly on the general look of the holey place,but that doesn't matter if it's serves Al-rahman's guests as what prophet Mohammad (pbuh) said " ‏بَشِّرُوا وَلَا تُنَفِّرُوا وَيَسِّرُوا وَلَا تُعَسِّرُوا " .Moreover,the most important thing which I recommend to be in its high stages is " Safety Standards" ...otherwise the cons will overshadowed the pros  ... Simple example,as many times when I do Umrah I observe some people (on the temporary floors) pray in the path while other people doing Tawaf causing more traffic and chaos and may wheelchairs pass over their heads or hands while Sujud ,but sadly they don't care of their selves and others people !
> 
> That's all what I observed in my short visits and all things seems to be in the safe side !







asad71 said:


> Anything new generally attracts negative comments at the start. I am sure the Saudi authorities know what they are doing. After all the Holy Kaaba complex has been in continuous development over the ages to meet the requirement of the time. Obviously there will be further revamping in another 50 years or so.
> May Allah SWT grant the ability to all Muslims to perform the Hajj/Umrah at least once in lifetime.



Insha'Allah once the expansion projects have finished (this is a continuous project that I do not see the end of (almost) which many forget) more pilgrims from across the world will be able to visit Makkah and Madinah and perform umrah and hajj. All year around. The government is working hard to improve the infrastructure.

Also it is very good that the government is resorting the ancient Islamic and non-Islamic heritage of Hijaz.

‘Difficult to restore all 4,000 Asir villages’ | Arab News

For instance the Quba castle in Madinah.












I hope that they also focus more on restoring old buildings and especially buildings built in the Hijazi architecture. They did a very good job with the old town of Jeddah which has now become a World UNESCO Heritage Site. They should also do this in a city such as Yanbu. It's criminal to see such old buildings in such a poor state. Pains me.

They should also focus on traditional architecture when building new buildings. Something like this;






Look how beautiful old buildings/mosques can be when you take care of them!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Banu Hashim said:


> I fully agree. I talked about this earlier in the thread actually. The thing is that there will be complains about aesthetics. If they keep the temporary mataf then they should definitely enlarge it and built more "stories".
> 
> It is an obligation to help weak pilgrims perform their religious obligations. No two ways about it.


i say just leave it as it is since its there. we dont want ppl to make a big fuss about it. for god sake even americans and british media are making a fuss about it and how we changed and destroyed makka and madina!!! anything to boil up muslims around the world against saudi. 
the west are starting to backup ppl who wants makka and madinah something like the vatican. not under saudis government control. but under the UN or something like that. i replied over 30 million saudi bodies you MIGHT can. and id rather saudi gets hit with a nuke than let this happen. i dont even disscuss anything that is close to such ideas.

@Banu Hashim im originally from yanbu but never been there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banu Hashim

General statistics of the Umrah season 1436






*Until 10 Jumada Awal 1436 - 28 February 2015*

*Total Number of the Mutamirs: *

*2,670,700*
*





Meeting Turkish pilgrims;































*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banu Hashim

Rakan.SA said:


> i say just leave it as it is since its there. we dont want ppl to make a big fuss about it. for god sake even americans and british media are making a fuss about it and how we changed and destroyed makka and madina!!! anything to boil up muslims around the world against saudi.
> the west are starting to backup ppl who wants makka and madinah something like the vatican. not under saudis government control. but under the UN or something like that. i replied over 30 million saudi bodies you MIGHT can. and id rather saudi gets hit with a nuke than let this happen. i dont even disscuss anything that is close to such ideas.
> 
> @Banu Hashim im originally from yanbu but never been there.



The temporary mataf's design could change and it could be enlarged too. All this to make it fit better to the surroundings. In case of crying.
This is a deliberate and very old propaganda campaign against KSA. It should be ignored.

Actually one of my paternal ancestors (قتادة بن إدريس) some 25-28 generations ago hailed from Yanbu. It's a ancient city (almost 3000 years old) and a typical Hijazi coastal town. Beautiful port. What pains my heart is that the old quarters are in a very, very bad state (google the state of some of the old buildings) etc. Also don't forget the beautiful flavor festival which is one of the biggest in the ME. Women love the festival and young families. It is beautiful. Unfortunately I have not been in Yanbu for ages.

You definitely have to visit Yanbu bro.

Also do you mean ancestral ties or what?

Some more photos;

Expansion work;


























Look how beautiful the new airport in Madinah is! They really made a good job. The first pilgrims have already arrived.





​
*








*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

Banu Hashim said:


> Also do you mean ancestral ties or what?


yes im jahany.. but its not written on my national ID. we are known by our family name not the tribal. we discussed it some time ago whether to write it down on our IDs or not. my father and other elderly members refused.
me personally i didnt mind at all. but the majority of the family did. i might bring up the subject again in the future.
in my family we hate tribalism and respect ppl for who they are. for their religion manners ethics etc.. and specially the elders in my family. i think you know how bad it is in saudi. and how racist ppl are sometimes. but also it shouldn't be an excuse to change a family name.
there are a lot of families who have the same issue not only us. you see it happening a lot in saudi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banu Hashim

Rakan.SA said:


> yes im jahany.. but its not written on my national ID. we are known by our family name not the tribal. we discussed it some time ago whether to write it down on our IDs or not. my father and other elderly members refused.
> me personally i didnt mind at all. but the majority of the family did. i might bring up the subject again in the future.
> in my family we hate tribalism and respect ppl for who they are. for their religion manners ethics etc.. and specially the elders in my family. i think you know how bad it is in saudi. and how racist ppl are sometimes. but also it shouldn't be an excuse to change a family name.
> there are a lot of families who have the same issue not only us. you see it happening a lot in saudi.



Masha'Allah brother. This means that you belong to the noble and ancient Banu Aws tribe. An Ansari tribe along with the ancient Banu Khazraj tribe. You are as Hijazi as they get!

Actually I think that your family should write it on your national ID. This is after all your heritage.

About the racism etc. then I must admit, although I do not like it, that this is a problem still. Especially in terms of our Afro-Arab brothers and sisters and the big non-Arabian communities of Hijaz that are now Saudi Arabian citizens. Mostly it is due to ignorance and it is not that big anymore. New generation is different.

Also of course people should be judged by their actions etc. This is evident in the teachings of Islam but should also be logical. I am just a traditionalist as you may know.

I am starving. I have to do some shopping, make some food or buy something.

Once I get access to my old user we can talk outside the forum. I don't like the current condition of PDF. Too many clowns and lack of serious discussions. Contact @Arabian Legend @Bubblegum Crisis or @BLACKEAGLE . Will explain latter.

Speaking about Yanbu then you must definitely visit it. I suggest doing a family trip to see all the historic areas. There are actually some very good international hotel chains in Yanbu and resorts.













Yanbu is known for its amazing seafood.

Of course a lot of infrastructure must be built etc. if the goal is to turn Yanbu into a Sharm el-Sheikh etc. The potential is very big.

I want to see our entire beautiful and tropical Red Sea coastline more developed. It would be amazing. Look at the potential of KAEC in Rabigh etc. They should definitely make something similar in Madinah Province one day don't you think?

Sorry for the long post, when I first get started you know how it ends.

Finally Yanbu has some of the most beautiful coral reefs in the world.











Remember that talk about sailing across our entire beloved Arabian Peninsula? If such a thing ever happens (I pray that it does) Yanbu should definitely be a stop on such a trip!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Banu Hashim said:


> Once I get access to my old user we can talk outside the forum. I don't like the current condition of PDF. Too many clowns and lack of serious discussions


YES i agree with you. il send you my email just in case. il share with you some thoughts and info. regarding madinah and yanbu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banu Hashim

Rakan.SA said:


> YES i agree with you. il send you my email just in case. il share with you some thoughts and info. regarding madinah and yanbu



Got it! Yes, please do so.

Anyway we better return to the topic but you got to visit Yanbu bro!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## p4kistan

Rakan.SA said:


> also another good reason to leave them. when head of states, diplomats and VVIPs come do umrah they can use those floors instead of the ground floor. so their security wouldn't bother ppl. this is very important too. i experienced it when i went to hajj few years ago with high officials. and we had a lot of security. one smart thing they did in the new jamarat. they made an underground jamarat so high officials can go through jamarat without bothering the ppl. it really made a HUGE difference.
> of course during that time the temporary tawaf wasnt there. but i saw on youtube high officials using those temporary mataf and its very clear how useful it was.l
> 
> please tag others @Zarvan @Banu Hashim @Altamimi @Bubblegum Crisis @Mosamania @Gazi @Arabian Legend
> @Yzd Khalifa @Sinan @Ahmed Jo @Gasoline @l_5LT3BRE_l @OTTOMAN @asad71 @BLACKEAGLE @AXO4D
> @analyist



This treatment and favoritism beats the point of Hajj & Umrah. 

"
All mankind is from Adam and Eve, an Arab has no superiority over a non-Arab nor a non-Arab has any superiority over an Arab; also a white has no superiority over black nor a black has any superiority over white except by piety and good action. Learn that every Muslim is a brother to every Muslim and that the Muslims constitute one brotherhood. Nothing shall be legitimate to a Muslim which belongs to a fellow Muslim unless it was given freely and willingly. Do not, therefore, do injustice to yourselves.

Remember, one day you will appear before ALLAH and answer your deeds. So beware, do not stray from the path of righteousness after I am gone."


----------



## Banu Hashim



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

p4kistan said:


> This treatment and favoritism beats the point of Hajj & Umrah.
> 
> "
> All mankind is from Adam and Eve, an Arab has no superiority over a non-Arab nor a non-Arab has any superiority over an Arab; also a white has no superiority over black nor a black has any superiority over white except by piety and good action. Learn that every Muslim is a brother to every Muslim and that the Muslims constitute one brotherhood. Nothing shall be legitimate to a Muslim which belongs to a fellow Muslim unless it was given freely and willingly. Do not, therefore, do injustice to yourselves.
> 
> Remember, one day you will appear before ALLAH and answer your deeds. So beware, do not stray from the path of righteousness after I am gone."


what are you saying ?! what did i say wrong ?! im talking about politicians not saudi royal family or saudi VIPs. makkah and madinah are the best places for political assassinations cuz its easy to get near those international leaders! and thats why we provide them high security and at the same time try not to disturb other ppl!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## p4kistan

Rakan.SA said:


> what are you saying ?! what did i say wrong ?! im talking about politicians not saudi royal family or saudi VIPs. makkah and madinah are the best places for political assassinations cuz its easy to get near those international leaders! and thats why we provide them high security and at the same time try not to disturb other ppl!



You never said anything wrong.

My point was no preferential treatment should be given to anyone, vips, politicians, royals be they arab or not. It beats the point of hajj umrah.

No true muslim is going to carry out an assassination at haramain. There are many other places for assassinations.


----------



## Rakan.SA

p4kistan said:


> You never said anything wrong.
> 
> My point was no preferential treatment should be given to anyone, vips, politicians, royals be they arab or not. It beats the point of hajj umrah.
> 
> No true muslim is going to carry out an assassination at haramain. There are many other places for assassinations.


brother there were in the past and still today many assassinations and killings. the place is sacred and holy ppl are not.
trust me you are very mistaken and wrong.
ppl live in makkah and madinah not angels. there are thieves killers drug dealers from all around the world. so what are you talking about ?!
if the prophet him self was going to get assassinated in makkah and madinah you think normal ppl wont ?!
omar and othman got assassinated in madinah!
you forgot the iranian attacks in makka in the 80's ?! more than 600 killed. another year the iranians got 52 kg of C4 explosives in makkah hidden inside pilgrims bags.
you forgot the attack on makkah by juhaiman and how many got killed inside the haram ?!
you forgot that muamar algaddafi the dead lybian president wanted to assassinate king abdullah in makkah ?!
im sorry brother but you are very naive and you dont know what you are talking about. not from a religious, political or security point of view. we know what cops deal with in makka and madinah so please just dont worry and leave it to us.

just a small story.. when i went hajj. i had a friend who is an officer. he told me they just caught a guy, i wont mention his nationality, who wanted to rape a girl. i can keep on telling you crazy stories. so you dont know anything my friend

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banu Hashim

p4kistan said:


> You never said anything wrong.
> 
> My point was no preferential treatment should be given to anyone, vips, politicians, royals be they arab or not. It beats the point of hajj umrah.
> 
> No true muslim is going to carry out an assassination at haramain. There are many other places for assassinations.



It's not about preferential treatment. It's about logic. Every head of state that visits Makkah and Madinah (regardless where he is from, his skin color, origin etc.) experiences more security than the average Muhammad, Ali or Ibrahim. This is only logical. Their presence alone causes attention. Like with other famous Muslims, clerics etc. that visit.

Tell that to those terrorists that stormed the Al-Masjid Al-Haram in 1979 or the Iranian terrorists (among the pilgrims) that smuggled explosives into Makkah in 1987.

Grand Mosque seizure - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

1987 Mecca incident - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It only takes 1 retard to do something stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banu Hashim

What can be done more to make the lives of the pilgrims easier which is the most important thing?

@Gasoline @Rakan.SA @Gazi @Zarvan @asad71 @BLACKEAGLE @Altamimi @Mosamania @OTTOMAN etc.

Keep the temporary mataf, expansion of the holy sites, more hotels, even better services but what else in your opinion?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Banu Hashim said:


> What can be done more to make the lives of the pilgrims easier which is the most important thing?
> 
> @Gasoline @Rakan.SA @Gazi @Zarvan @asad71 @BLACKEAGLE @Altamimi @Mosamania @OTTOMAN etc.
> 
> Keep the temporary mataf, expansion of the holy sites, more hotels, even better services but what else in your opinion?


tough question... i cant think of something the government didnt already think of or started doing. but i guess one thing can be services and clerics from all nationalities working in the haram officially. they already have that. meaning saudi clerics speaking urdu and tagalog etc... but if they can make it bigger more organized and more nationalities it would be great. 
i'v been told from reliable sources they already have future plans and ideas other than what we already know. hamdulelah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gasoline

Banu Hashim said:


> What can be done more to make the lives of the pilgrims easier which is the most important thing?
> 
> @Gasoline @Rakan.SA @Gazi @Zarvan @asad71 @BLACKEAGLE @Altamimi @Mosamania @OTTOMAN etc.
> 
> Keep the temporary mataf, expansion of the holy sites, more hotels, even better services but what else in your opinion?



As you know ,our government is working hard on this matter and gave it much of its attention,but still there are some things needs to be improved or organized such as transports .It would be more helpful to the pilgrims if they can get a fast transport way(like metros) that allowed them to move in-out the holey places fast and easily .Because many of them wants to explore the country after doing Ebadah so they can do the both purposes easily.


Actually that's what I got it after some time of thinking ..
You didn't leave any thing to let us think of it .You listed it all masha Allah...
In conclusion, managing crowds is one of the heaviest jobs !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banu Hashim

Rakan.SA said:


> tough question... i cant think of something the government didnt already think of or started doing. but i guess one thing can be services and clerics from all nationalities working in the haram officially. they already have that. meaning saudi clerics speaking urdu and tagalog etc... but if they can make it bigger more organized and more nationalities it would be great.
> i'v been told from reliable sources they already have future plans and ideas other than what we already know. hamdulelah



Actually sermons are translated to most major languages spoken in the Muslim world nowadays which is very good for the non-Arabic speakers. Although Arabic is a world language (in the top 5 of most spoken languages) and the language of the Noble Qur'an and the lingua franca of Islam not everyone understands Arabic. All pilgrims who do not must have options in their own native languages.

You are thinking about introducing Imams from other Muslim countries? Or just local Imams that speak foreign languages such as Tagalog, Urdu, Turkish, Hausa etc.?

Insha'Allah.



Gasoline said:


> As you know ,our government is working hard on this matter and gave it much of its attention,but still there are some things needs to be improved or organized such as transports .It would be more helpful to the pilgrims if they can get a fast transport way(like metros) that allowed them to move in-out the holey places fast and easily .Because many of them wants to explore the country after doing Ebadah so they can do the both purposes easily.
> 
> 
> Actually that's what I got it after some time of thinking ..
> You didn't leave any thing to let us think of it .You listed it all masha Allah...
> In conclusion, managing crowds is one of the heaviest jobs !



Actually the infrastructure is constantly being improved. See the new airport (expansion of Prince Muhammad bin Abdulaziz airport) in Madinah, the upcoming Haramain High Speed Rail Project, Makkah metro etc.

Haramain High Speed Rail Project - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Mecca Metro - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I would do a few things other than what I have mentioned already. I would be more harsh when it comes to rubbish, I would plant more greenery in Makkah especially and I would think about introducing Imams from abroad (approved ones). For instance 2-3 clerical positions in the Al-Masjid al-Haram and Al-Masjid al-Nabawi could change hands among clerics from Muslim countries. For instance 3 months 1 cleric from Indonesia, another 3 months one from Nigeria etc.

I would try to make a law that forbids non-traditional architecture close to the Al-Masjid al-Haram and Al-Masjid al-Nabawi in Madinah. I would try to improve traffic also and make more organizations and events where locals and foreign pilgrims could met. This already happens but mostly in private.

Also I would create even better restaurants and limit fast food chains. Al-Baik is an exception though.

We must never forget that every single foreign pilgrim should feel at home and that we have a special obligation to serve them and make their stay as comfortable as possible. They must leave with good memories. We must serve them as kings almost I would say. Everyone of them. For most people this is their most important journey in life. Every local, expat etc. serving pilgrims, whether the man in the restaurant or the cleaner, must be told that it is a special job that he has in a privileged place. Same with women. This is not a laughing matter. Of course people are not robots but I hope that you understand what I mean here.

I get very angry when I hear of ill treatment.

Also I would ban all political speech and demonstrations. Hajj and Umrah should not fall victim to idiotic politics or sectarianism. 

Yes, regarding visiting other areas of KSA when doing umrah and hajj then I believe that a tourism visa is necessary specifically for pilgrims. I hope that the government is defining the conditions for this and that they have not thrown the idea of a tourism visa out of the window! That would be a shame!

Those are some of my ideas for now. I have spoken for too long today. Now I go to bed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Banu Hashim said:


> Actually sermons are translated to most major languages spoken in the Muslim world nowadays which is very good for the non-Arabic speakers. Although Arabic is a world language (in the top 5 of most spoken languages) and the language of the Noble Qur'an and the lingua franca of Islam not everyone understands Arabic. All pilgrims who do not must have options in their own native languages.
> 
> You are thinking about introducing Imams from other Muslim countries? Or just local Imams that speak foreign languages such as Tagalog, Urdu, Turkish, Hausa etc.?
> 
> Insha'Allah.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the infrastructure is constantly being improved. See the new airport (expansion of Prince Muhammad bin Abdulaziz airport) in Madinah, the upcoming Haramain High Speed Rail Project, Makkah metro etc.
> 
> Haramain High Speed Rail Project - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Mecca Metro - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I would do a few things other than what I have mentioned already. I would be more harsh when it comes to rubbish, I would plant more greenery in Makkah especially and I would think about introducing Imams from abroad (approved ones). For instance 2-3 clerical positions in the Al-Masjid al-Haram and Al-Masjid al-Nabawi could change hands among clerics from Muslim countries. For instance 3 months 1 cleric from Indonesia, another 3 months one from Nigeria etc.
> 
> I would try to make a law that forbids non-traditional architecture close to the Al-Masjid al-Haram and Al-Masjid al-Nabawi in Madinah. I would try to improve traffic also and make more organizations and events where locals and foreign pilgrims could met. This already happens but mostly in private.
> 
> Also I would create even better restaurants and limit fast food chains. Al-Baik is an exception though.
> 
> We must never forget that every single foreign pilgrim should feel at home and that we have a special obligation to serve them and make their stay as comfortable as possible. They must leave with good memories. We must serve them as kings almost I would say. Everyone of them. For most people this is their most important journey in life. Every local, expat etc. serving pilgrims, whether the man in the restaurant or the cleaner, must be told that it is a special job that he has in a privileged place. This is not a laughing matter. Of course people are not robots but I hope you understand what I mean here.
> 
> Yes, regarding visiting other areas of KSA when doing umrah and hajj then I believe that a tourism visa is necessary specifically for pilgrims. I hope that the government is defining the conditions for this and that they have not thrown the idea of a tourism visa out of the window! That would be a shame!
> 
> Those are some of my ideas for now.


imams like sudais ?! no way those are always saudis. i mean ppl from other nationalities or saudis with other languages who studied islamic studies can work in the haram to give small general lectures or help others with fatwa. im not talking about the lectures that target those studying islamic studies. cuz that has to be in arabic. 
oh another important idea i just remembered and i always thought of. and inshallah il work on it personally one day.
take out any nonislamic company from makkah and madinah. they can relocate them outside the borders. not inside. whether its fast food or even a clothing brands. all out. i hate seeing KFC and Starbucks in makkah and madinah. in shaa allah il work my best on this topic. only saudi or other muslim countries can operate inside makka and madina

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banu Hashim

Rakan.SA said:


> imams like sudais ?! no way those are always saudis. i mean ppl from other nationalities or saudis with other languages who studied islamic studies can work in the haram to give small general lectures or help others with fatwa. im not talking about the lectures that target those studying islamic studies. cuz that has to be in arabic.
> oh another important idea i just remembered and i always thought of. and inshallah il work on it personally one day.
> take out any nonislamic company from makkah and madinah. they can relocate them outside the borders. not inside. whether its fast food or even a clothing brands. all out. i hate seeing KFC and Starbucks in makkah and madinah. in shaa allah il work my best on this topic. only saudi or other muslim countries can operate inside makka and madina



Why not? I would introduce 2-3 additional Imams. Those 2-3 Imams could be replaced by non-Saudi Arabians every 6 months or so. It could go in rotation among all the OIC members. Of course they should be approved first.

The rest in that paragraph I agree with.

Not sure about banning but it should definitely be limited. Fast food chains are bad so I agree. Throw most of them out. Paris Hilton etc. shops are also an embarrassment. I get angry when I see it. Modern age or not or interest from pilgrims being there or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Banu Hashim said:


> Why not? I would introduced 2-3 additional Imams. Those 2-3 Imams could be replaced by non-Saudi Arabians every 6 months or so. It could go in rotation among all the OIC members. Of course they should be approved first.
> 
> The rest in that paragraph I agree with.
> 
> Not sure about banning but it should definitely be limited. Fast food chains are bad so I agree. Throw most of them out. Paris Hilton etc. shops are also an embarrassment. I get angry when I see it.


i thought of it once few years ago. having well known imams from time to time make a friday speech. but then i thought security wise its not a good idea. it can open a door to other things. there is a lot of great scholars who are not saudi. but the issue is makkah and madinah not the scholar. we dont want to open any tiny door that would bring us unwanted trouble. its a matter of national security. we are who we are cuz of makkah and madina not cuz of oil and money. 
so we saudis must hold on to it with our own hands and teeth as strong as we can. 

please tell me paris hilton shop is closed ?! if its still open i might start working on it sooon.

instead of opening western shope we can get from malaysia or indonesia for example. if its western then the owner must be muslim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banu Hashim

Rakan.SA said:


> i thought of it once few years ago. having well known imams from time to time make a friday speech. but then i thought security wise its not a good idea. it can open a door to other things. there is a lot of great scholars who are not saudi. but the issue is makkah and madinah not the scholar. we dont want to open any tiny door that would bring us unwanted trouble. its a matter of national security. we are who we are cuz of makkah and madina not cuz of oil and money.
> so we saudis must hold on to it with our own hands and teeth as strong as we can.
> 
> please tell me paris hilton shop is closed ?! if its still open i might start working on it sooon.
> 
> instead of opening western shope we can get from malaysia or indonesia for example. if its western then the owner must be muslim.



Actually I think that this should not be a problem. It would show goodwill/be a gesture to the outside Muslim world. Makkah and Madinah might be ancient Hijazi cities, always were that and will remain as such but Makkah and Madinah are dear to the heart of every single Muslim.

I know what you mean when you say this. There are positives and negatives with such a move. That's why I say that they should be approved first.

No, it is still there! In the Makkah Mall.

Makkah Mall

You know why it is still there? Because locals and pilgrims from the entire world keep it alive by buying from it!

It is also present in the Red Sea Mall in Jeddah and Al-Salaam Mall in Jeddah!

Somebody should contact the government and tell them to remove this nonsense shop at least from Makkah. That's the problem with some women. When they first see some handbag etc. that they want to have they will buy it. They cannot be stopped almost.

Especially women in the GCC. You know how they are. Thank God that it has not reached UAE, Kuwait, Qatar standards yet but I am afraid that it will if things continue.

Although I have to say that I wish that I was in Makkah or Madinah now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Banu Hashim said:


> You are thinking about introducing Imams from other Muslim countries? Or just local Imams that speak foreign languages such as Tagalog, Urdu, Turkish, Hausa etc.?
> 
> Insha'Allah.



@al-Hasani @Rakan.SA 

This person from my region (West Sumatra, Indonesia) become prominent Ulama at Masjidil Haram before







*Shaikh Ahmad Khatib a.k.a. Syekh Ahmad Khatib As Sambasy* (1860 – 1916) was a Sambas,West Borneo Indonesian Islamic teacher. He was born in Koto Gadang, Agam Regency, West Sumatra on 6 Dzulhijjah 1276 H (1860 M) and died in Mecca on 8 Jumadil Awal 1334 H (1916 M). He served as the head (_imam_) of the Shafi'i school of law at the mosque of Mecca (_Masjid al-Haram_). Many Indonesian Islamic reformist leaders learned from him, including Ahmad Dahlan, as founder Muhammadiyah and Hasyim Asyari, as founder Nahdlatul Ulama.[_citation needed_].

Although Ahmad Khatib was an orthodox Sunni Muslim, he still hoped to reconcile the matrilineal system in Minangkabau with the laws of inheritance prescribed in the Quran. Through his Minangkabau students who studied in Mecca and well as those he taught in Indonesia, he encouraged a modified Minangkabau culture based on al-Quran and the Sunnah.

His son, Sheikh Abdulhameed Alkhateeb, was the first Saudi Arabian ambassador to the Islamic Republic of Pakistan. And his grand son, Fouad Abdulhameed Alkhateeb, was a Saudi Arabian ambassador, humanitarian, author, and businessman. In his capacity as a diplomat, he represented his homeland in Pakistan, Iraq, the United States of America, the Federal Republic of Nigeria, the Republic of Turkey, the People's Republic of Bangladesh, Nepal, and finally as Saudi ambassador to Malaysia.

Khatib was born on 26 June 1860 in Bukittinggi. His parents were Abdullatief Khatib and Limbak Urai. In 1870 he attended Dutch's school then continued his study to Kweekschool in Bukittinggi.[1]

Ahmad Khatib - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rakan.SA

@Indos @Banu Hashim i think now these days most foreign students and scholars are in madinah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Rakan.SA said:


> @Indos @Banu Hashim i think now these days most foreign students and scholars are in madinah.



Why do you think like that...? What school that is famous there....? Do you think Ulama (Islamic Scholars) in Madinah is better than in Makkah nowadays......?

After our independence, most of our Islamic scholars prefer Al-Azhar university to study

And I have a question for you, is Makkah under Ottoman kingdom prefers Shafii ? As I know Hejazi are Maliki follower (just read from wiki though). Since that Indonesian that I brought at this thread is a Shafii Imam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

@Rakan.SA That bridge for old and sick people should stay and guys post lot of HD digital pictures of Roza e Rasool SAW and Kaba @Indos @Banu Hashim @Gasoline and others

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rakan.SA

Indos said:


> Why do you think like that...? What school that is famous there....? Do you think Ulama (Islamic Scholars) in Madinah is better than in Makkah nowadays......?
> 
> After our independence, most of our Islamic scholars prefer Al-Azhar university to study
> 
> And I have a question for you, is Makkah under Ottoman kingdom prefers Shafii ? As I know Hejazi are Maliki follower (just read from wiki though). Since that Indonesian that I brought at this thread is a Shafii Imam


its easier to study in madina. makkah is busy with hajj and umrah. madina is much more relaxed and has a better environment so its perfect for students specially international students. 
its harder to live in makka cuz of hajj and umrah. but madina is very relaxing and more comfortable. 
as for the math-habs or school i dont know much. 
me my self i dont follow any specific math-hab. i say im muslim and thats it.
i liketo keep things easy. if there is anything regarding fatwa or rules i would read a bit about it and i would either chose what the majority of scholars agreed on or what is easier or sometimes i just follow my heart. when i say i follow my heart i dont mean i make up my own thing and come up with something new LOL. i mean after reading i would chose what my heart feels comfortable with if its regarding a minor thing in islam.
i really try to make it as simple as possible and not go into details cuz im not a scholar. 
as they say in english "the devil is in the details"



Indos said:


> Why do you think like that...? What school that is famous there....? Do you think Ulama (Islamic Scholars) in Madinah is better than in Makkah nowadays......?
> 
> After our independence, most of our Islamic scholars prefer Al-Azhar university to study
> 
> And I have a question for you, is Makkah under Ottoman kingdom prefers Shafii ? As I know Hejazi are Maliki follower (just read from wiki though). Since that Indonesian that I brought at this thread is a Shafii Imam


im not an expert in al-azhar. but i dont think al-azhar is as good as madina islamic university. and its not as good as it use to be.
the reason i say this cuz its very clear these days al-azhar became weak unfortunately. and saudi is helping al-azhar become stronger and play a more positive role. specially after what happened in egypt. al-azhar was corrupted but inshallah that will get fixed soon.
another reason i say this. cuz i saw many many bad scholars coming out of al-azhar recently fabricating stories and fatwa in islam. and al-azhar had to denounce some of them. so that tells me they are not strict enough.
a 3rd reason i saw a guy from al-azhar teaching his international students how bad and evil wahhabis are.
when in fact there is no such thing as wahhabi. its fabrication. there is no sect or school called wahhabi. the word wahhabi is mainly used for political reasons. 
so that means he was using his position for political reasons. and this is very dangerous. you are teaching islam you shouldn't brain wash your students with your own political views specially if they are false and fabricated

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banu Hashim

Indos said:


> Why do you think like that...? What school that is famous there....? Do you think Ulama (Islamic Scholars) in Madinah is better than in Makkah nowadays......?
> 
> After our independence, most of our Islamic scholars prefer Al-Azhar university to study
> 
> And I have a question for you, is Makkah under Ottoman kingdom prefers Shafii ? As I know Hejazi are Maliki follower (just read from wiki though). Since that Indonesian that I brought at this thread is a Shafii Imam



The Islamic University of Madinah is well-known and leading. There are many Islamic Universities in KSA to choose from.

Most Hijazis were/are Shafi'is or Malikis. Sufism was historically strong but is less strong/popular nowadays.

My father's family were/are Sunni Muslims of the Shafi'i fiqh.



Indos said:


> @al-Hasani @Rakan.SA
> 
> This person from my region (West Sumatra, Indonesia) become prominent Ulama at Masjidil Haram before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shaikh Ahmad Khatib a.k.a. Syekh Ahmad Khatib As Sambasy* (1860 – 1916) was a Sambas,West Borneo Indonesian Islamic teacher. He was born in Koto Gadang, Agam Regency, West Sumatra on 6 Dzulhijjah 1276 H (1860 M) and died in Mecca on 8 Jumadil Awal 1334 H (1916 M). He served as the head (_imam_) of the Shafi'i school of law at the mosque of Mecca (_Masjid al-Haram_). Many Indonesian Islamic reformist leaders learned from him, including Ahmad Dahlan, as founder Muhammadiyah and Hasyim Asyari, as founder Nahdlatul Ulama.[_citation needed_].
> 
> Although Ahmad Khatib was an orthodox Sunni Muslim, he still hoped to reconcile the matrilineal system in Minangkabau with the laws of inheritance prescribed in the Quran. Through his Minangkabau students who studied in Mecca and well as those he taught in Indonesia, he encouraged a modified Minangkabau culture based on al-Quran and the Sunnah.
> 
> His son, Sheikh Abdulhameed Alkhateeb, was the first Saudi Arabian ambassador to the Islamic Republic of Pakistan. And his grand son, Fouad Abdulhameed Alkhateeb, was a Saudi Arabian ambassador, humanitarian, author, and businessman. In his capacity as a diplomat, he represented his homeland in Pakistan, Iraq, the United States of America, the Federal Republic of Nigeria, the Republic of Turkey, the People's Republic of Bangladesh, Nepal, and finally as Saudi ambassador to Malaysia.
> 
> Khatib was born on 26 June 1860 in Bukittinggi. His parents were Abdullatief Khatib and Limbak Urai. In 1870 he attended Dutch's school then continued his study to Kweekschool in Bukittinggi.[1]
> 
> Ahmad Khatib - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



There is a sizable native Indonesian community in Hijaz.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

@Rakan.SA 



Banu Hashim said:


> The Islamic University of Madinah is well-known and leading. There are many Islamic Universities in KSA to choose from.
> 
> Most Hijazis were/are Shafi'is or Malikis. Sufism was historically strong but is less strong/popular nowadays.
> 
> My father's family were/are Sunni Muslims of the Shafi'i fiqh.
> 
> There is a sizable native Indonesian community in Hijaz.



Thanks for the answer for both of you, personally I am quite close with Saudi, some branch of my families staying there (100 % Native Indonesian) and become citizens, my grandmother lived in Saudi for quite long period when she was young, her family doing business there, and just came back to Indonesia to marry my grand father. Some of my grandmother family dont come back and staying there until now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## p4kistan

Banu Hashim said:


> It's not about preferential treatment. It's about logic. Every head of state that visits Makkah and Madinah (regardless where he is from, his skin color, origin etc.) experiences more security than the average Muhammad, Ali or Ibrahim. This is only logical. Their presence alone causes attention. Like with other famous Muslims, clerics etc. that visit.
> 
> Tell that to those terrorists that stormed the Al-Masjid Al-Haram in 1979 or the Iranian terrorists (among the pilgrims) that smuggled explosives into Makkah in 1987.
> 
> Grand Mosque seizure - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 1987 Mecca incident - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> It only takes 1 retard to do something stupid.



I completely understand your point and i am well aware of past events. Its logic to have a small amount of security not hundreds of guys with the vip. Their presence is not what causes most of the attention (i bet half the people don't even know who they are) but their security detail and special treatment i.e. closing sections for the rest of us. 

With all the security etc i can guarantee you that if someone wanted to carry out such an attack again it wouldn't be hard.



Rakan.SA said:


> brother there were in the past and still today many assassinations and killings. the place is sacred and holy ppl are not.
> trust me you are very mistaken and wrong.
> ppl live in makkah and madinah not angels. there are thieves killers drug dealers from all around the world. so what are you talking about ?!
> if the prophet him self was going to get assassinated in makkah and madinah you think normal ppl wont ?!
> omar and othman got assassinated in madinah!
> you forgot the iranian attacks in makka in the 80's ?! more than 600 killed. another year the iranians got 52 kg of C4 explosives in makkah hidden inside pilgrims bags.
> you forgot the attack on makkah by juhaiman and how many got killed inside the haram ?!
> you forgot that muamar algaddafi the dead lybian president wanted to assassinate king abdullah in makkah ?!
> im sorry brother but you are very naive and you dont know what you are talking about. not from a religious, political or security point of view. we know what cops deal with in makka and madinah so please just dont worry and leave it to us.
> 
> just a small story.. when i went hajj. i had a friend who is an officer. he told me they just caught a guy, i wont mention his nationality, who wanted to rape a girl. i can keep on telling you crazy stories. so you dont know anything my friend



Are you trying to compare the prophet to the tyrants of today who are given special treatment.

The prophet was targeted for being the messenger, i completely understand the people of makkah are not angels hence for those people you have something called a POLICE FORCE.

Again the sahaba can't be compared to tyrants, again they were assasinated for propogating islam.

Iranian attack or not. The point i made was not one of not having security but giving OTT security to VIPS and closing down sections for their passing.

SECURITY IS A MUST FOR MAKKAH. IT IS NOT A MUST FOR VIPS. THIS IS NOT NAIVETY.

IS THIS RIGHT:






IN MY EYES AND MANY OTHERS: NO.


----------



## Rakan.SA

p4kistan said:


> I completely understand your point and i am well aware of past events. Its logic to have a small amount of security not hundreds of guys with the vip. Their presence is not what causes most of the attention (i bet half the people don't even know who they are) but their security detail and special treatment i.e. closing sections for the rest of us.
> 
> With all the security etc i can guarantee you that if someone wanted to carry out such an attack again it wouldn't be hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to compare the prophet to the tyrants of today who are given special treatment.
> 
> The prophet was targeted for being the messenger, i completely understand the people of makkah are not angels hence for those people you have something called a POLICE FORCE.
> 
> Again the sahaba can't be compared to tyrants, again they were assasinated for propogating islam.
> 
> Iranian attack or not. The point i made was not one of not having security but giving OTT security to VIPS and closing down sections for their passing.
> 
> SECURITY IS A MUST FOR MAKKAH. IT IS NOT A MUST FOR VIPS. THIS IS NOT NAIVETY.
> 
> IS THIS RIGHT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN MY EYES AND MANY OTHERS: NO.


well im sorry brother but we are not here to please your eyes and many others! with all due respect you dont know 1% about makkah or the haram or whatever threats there may be. so you are not fit to give an opinion cuz your opinion is based on what ?! a youtube clip ?!
the fact that you said iranian attack or not that shows how ignorant you are. if you dont care for normal poor muslims lives who were targeted on those attacks why are you talking here ?! hundreds have been killed and it would have been 1000s if they managed to smuggle the 52kg of C4 explosives.

and regarding this video let me inform you what goes on. 

1st his security dosnt stop ppl performing umrah. what so ever. im talking from experience here. not baseless opinion. so i know what im saying. 

2nd the extra security is for opening the kaaba doors. even if there was no VIP. even if they just wanted to open the door for no reason there would be security around the doors and the kaaba. ppl come to makka and commit suicide there believing if they die in makka they will go to heaven. so do you understand what might happen if the kaaba doors are opened without security ?!
just few days ago a young Indonesian women committed suicide by jumping from the second temporary mataf floor to ground mataf floor. in front of everyone. she wasnt the first and unfortunately we know she wont be the last. 

3rd in safa and marwa its even more easier for head of states cuz some floors are literally empty. as you saw in the video he was on the top floors. if you search youtube you will see ppl walking by his side and filming him. like many other leaders. no one gets stopped from performing his umrah. the only thing they do is have them inside a circle. thats it. 



p4kistan said:


> With all the security etc i can guarantee you that if someone wanted to carry out such an attack again it wouldn't be hard.


ppl might do such thing. but they would think a million times before doing such a foolish attempt. governments have tried and failed many times Allahuma laka alhamd.

sorry man you dont know what you are talking about AT ALL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## p4kistan

Rakan.SA said:


> well im sorry brother but we are not here to please your eyes and many others! with all due respect you dont know 1% about makkah or the haram or whatever threats there may be. so you are not fit to give an opinion cuz your opinion is based on what ?! a youtube clip ?!
> the fact that you said iranian attack or not that shows how ignorant you are. if you dont care for normal poor muslims lives who were targeted on those attacks why are you talking here ?! hundreds have been killed and it would have been 1000s if they managed to smuggle the 52kg of C4 explosives.
> 
> and regarding this video let me inform you what goes on.
> 
> 1st his security dosnt stop ppl performing umrah. what so ever. im talking from experience here. not baseless opinion. so i know what im saying.
> 
> 2nd the extra security is for opening the kaaba doors. even if there was no VIP. even if they just wanted to open the door for no reason there would be security around the doors and the kaaba. ppl come to makka and commit suicide there believing if they die in makka they will go to heaven. so do you understand what might happen if the kaaba doors are opened without security ?!
> just few days ago a young Indonesian women committed suicide by jumping from the second temporary mataf floor to ground mataf floor. in front of everyone. she wasnt the first and unfortunately we know she wont be the last.
> 
> 3rd in safa and marwa its even more easier for head of states cuz some floors are literally empty. as you saw in the video he was on the top floors. if you search youtube you will see ppl walking by his side and filming him. like many other leaders. no one gets stopped from performing his umrah. the only thing they do is have them inside a circle. thats it.
> 
> 
> ppl might do such thing. but they would think a million times before doing such a foolish attempt. governments have tried and failed many times Allahuma laka alhamd.
> 
> sorry man you dont know what you are talking about AT ALL



I'm not asking anyone to please anyone else. since when are you a security expert.

Don't care about normal people? where have i mentioned such an idea.

People come to makkah to commit suicide. LOL first i've heard of that, i'm sure people performing hajj/umrah know suicide is haram and = hell weather its in makkah or not.

You are still not getting my point, i will agree to disagree.


----------



## Rakan.SA

p4kistan said:


> I'm not asking anyone to please anyone else. since when are you a security expert.
> 
> Don't care about normal people? where have i mentioned such an idea.
> 
> People come to makkah to commit suicide. LOL first i've heard of that, i'm sure people performing hajj/umrah know suicide is haram and = hell weather its in makkah or not.
> 
> You are still not getting my point, i will agree to disagree.


no lets agree that you are not fully aware of what goes on in makkah.

yes some ppl come to makkah and commit suicide! its not new

http://www.reporterpk.info/news/an-indonesian-woman-committed-suicide-inside-kaaba/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banu Hashim

Indos said:


> @Rakan.SA
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the answer for both of you, personally I am quite close with Saudi, some branch of my families staying there (100 % Native Indonesian) and become citizens, my grandmother lived in Saudi for quite long period when she was young, her family doing business there, and just came back to Indonesia to marry my grand father. Some of my grandmother family dont come back and staying there until now.



That's good to hear. Yes, many of the non-local communities marry within themselves as most locals prefer to marry other locals.
Although this is changing nowadays.



p4kistan said:


> I completely understand your point and i am well aware of past events. Its logic to have a small amount of security not hundreds of guys with the vip. Their presence is not what causes most of the attention (i bet half the people don't even know who they are) but their security detail and special treatment i.e. closing sections for the rest of us.
> 
> With all the security etc i can guarantee you that if someone wanted to carry out such an attack again it wouldn't be hard.



There are not hundreds of guys. Head of states do not represent themselves but whole nations. This is protocol and this was also the case during the Islamic era.

As @Rakan.SA mentioned then no pilgrim gets stopped from performing umrah or hajj. Important figures (mostly head of states) just enjoy security which is needed. To protect them from potential harm and to keep most masses away from disturbing them/drawing attention to them.

Most of the time the balance is right.

What he told you is also correct regarding suicide attempts as disturbing as it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Banu Hashim said:


> That's good to hear. Yes, many of the non-local communities marry within themselves as most locals prefer to marry other locals.
> *Although this is changing nowadays.*
> 
> .



Yes, the new generation which is in par with me start marrying other ethnic, like for instant one of my cousins marry local Saudi woman and the other get Pakistani ethnic women (meeting in USA maybe). One female in the family has already got engaged, but I dont know the ethnicity of her male yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banu Hashim

Indos said:


> Yes, the new generation which is in par with me start marrying other ethnic, like for instant one of my cousins marry local Saudi woman and the other get Pakistani ethnic women (meeting in USA maybe). One female in the family has already got engaged, but I dont know the ethnicity of her male yet.



Actually intermarriages between varies ethnicities have taking place for centuries but mostly among city dwellers or people not strongly affiliated with their clans, tribes, families etc.

In my family there are dozens upon dozens of intermarriages with foreigners as far back as 1300 years ago. We must remember that although people were conscious about their ethnicity nationality did not really exist and your religion took precedence over your ethnicity. Nowadays this has changed in most of the Muslim world.

Hijaz is actually one of the most cosmopolitan and ethically diverse regions in the Muslim world. This is in part what makes that ancient historical region great. The local Hijazi cuisine is a perfect example of that. You have influences from Arab cuisine (obvious), various ME cuisines, South Asian, South East Asian cuisines, Central Asian, European (yes!) and African cuisines. There is no such cuisine in the ME that has incorporated as many foreign influences as the one in Hijaz. Also this is a constant process even today as pilgrimages keep arriving in greater numbers to perform hajj and umrah.

You won't find a Hijazi that has not partial ancestry to nearby Levant, Egypt, Yemen etc. at some point back in time.

This is great to hear. As long as they find love and happiness.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Great developments. Brothers, bring more news and picture from this mosque expansion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

The expansion model of Khana Kaaba until 2020 - Must Watch - Videos.arynews.tv - Latest Talk Shows & Exclusive Videos
*The expansion model of Khana Kaaba until 2020 – Must Watch*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*From Makkah to Madinah*












31 Mars 2015

A new book uses GPS and GIS to trace the Prophet Muhammad’s route from Makkah to Madinah with increased accuracy

When the Prophet Muhammad fled persecution in Makkah he faced many obstacles in his search for safety at the city of Madinah.

*From Makkah to Madinah*, traces the journey, known as the Hijrah or migration, which became the start date for the Islamic calendar in the year 622 CE.

A Saudi geographer, Dr Abdullah Alkadi, has followed the Hijrah route in precise detail using GPS and GIS mapping technology. Working with an old friend, photographer Peter Sanders, the route has also been documented in photographs.

‘The most important thing in locating the exact route is finding the exact origin,’ says Alkadi. ‘I needed to see people from the original area, which means [people] who lived in those places and were born in those places. That would make sure that when I asked for certain information about landmarks for valleys, I would be able to get answers about those places.’

He found many people on the route still living traditional lives and sought out elders to find out what had been passed down about the Hijrah in lore.

‘I tried to find people who were as old as possible because they would have more information and would not be affected by technology and modernism,’ says Alkadi.

‘I discovered buildings, settlements, calligraphy and drawing on stones and rocks. People, when they travelled, tried to prove their presence by drawing or writing and those writings and drawings can be traced back to a thousand years or more,’ he adds.

While he made several archaeological finds on his journey, Alkadi’s most significant discoveries were ancient milestones.

‘In Muslim, Arab and other histories there is not agreement over the exact distance of a mile. When I came to working out the exact distance, the milestone markers helped me a lot to discover new locations and distances,’ says Alkadi.

‘The idea of the milestones goes back to the Greeks,’ he says. Alkadi compared the shapes with other examples from the *Milestone Society* in Cardiff. ‘You are dealing with human beings so you have the same thing. They were almost identical until machines were introduced,’ he says. The oldest milestone Alkadi found on his journey was traced back 1,300 years. Alkadi combined the milestones with statistical methods to predict where he would find the next one.

What kept Alkadi motivated was the quest for the truth, and providing a reliable account of the Hijrah. The journey was not without hardship though. ‘There were places where we got lost or where a snake came over my feet, or where there were wolves and foxes,’ says Alkadi. ‘Honestly, there were friends who travelled with me who think I’m crazy. Now my wife would see the pictures and she got mad at me: “Why am I doing that?”’

*Pics inside:*http://geographical.co.uk/people/cul...kah-to-madinah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Example of an old Kiswah;



























Iraqi pilgrim amazed at new developments





Iraqi pilgrim Abdul Rahim Abdul Ghani, left, with a fellow pilgrim in Uhud.​Monday 30 March 2015

More pilgrims flock to Madinah to receive blessings after their spiritual journey started with Umrah at Masjid Al-Haram in Makkah. The Prophet’s Mosque is one of the first destinations Madinah visitors seek to pay their salutations upon the Prophet (peace be upon him).

Arab News followed some pilgrims in Madinah and listened to their feedback about the visits. Iraqi pilgrim Abdul Rahim Abdul Ghani was standing at Al-Rumah Mountain at Uhud site when he told Arab News about his story. This is Abdul Ghani’s eleventh visit to the Kingdom in the course of a decade. Since 2005, he comes almost once a year to perform Umrah and Haj and says he feels the development every time he comes.

He said that the expansion projects of the Two Holy Mosques in Makkah and Madinah are outstanding, “We witnessed several developments in the Kingdom including Al-Mashaer railway project, the Haramain High Speed Rail as well as the airpower expansion projects,” he said. Abdul Ghani praised the decisions to hire more employees dedicated for the comfort of pilgrims, “The Kingdom is helping make the pilgrims’ journey a very smooth one.”

He added that the pilgrim feels the growing levels of care and development in every place they go in the Kingdom, “From Al-Rumah mountain I can see Madinah. I can see the fancy hotels and malls and broad streets,” he said.
Abdul Ghani concluded the interview by wishing Saudis all good and hoped that God would protect the Kingdom from any harm.

Iraqi pilgrim amazed at new developments | Arab News

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*New Prince Mohammed bin Abdulaziz International Airport 
"Trial Operation to Postpone to April 12"*​




Madinah, Jumada II 15, 1436, Apr 4, 2015, SPA 

The experimental operation of Prince Mohammed bin Abdulaziz International Airport in Madinah *will be postponed to Sunday, Jumada II 23, 1436 H, corresponding to April 12, 2015*, after it was scheduled for tomorrow, on Sunday.

A statement issued today by the General Authority of Civil Aviation (GACA) stated that the postponement was decided due to the affected air traffic in most of the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia's airports by the dust storm that swept regions of the Kingdom, in addition that CAGA is keen to achieve a complete success for the operation of the airport.

The airport trial run will be for a limited period, until the official inauguration and opening of the airport.

http://www.spa.gov.sa/english/print.php?id=1345887

*General View of Passenger Terminal Building*





*Solar panels*






*General External View of Passenger Terminal & Pier Buildings *





*General External View of PMIA VIP *





*General View of International Arrival inside Passenger Terminal Building*





*Al Ambariyah Mosque, Madinah*






*MDA inks SR375 million program management deal with Louis Berger*





STRATEGIC ALLIANCE: Prince Faisal bin Salman, governor of Madinah and
chairman of Madinah Development Authority and Thomas Topolski, Louis Berger’s 
executive vice president and managing director, Middle East and North Africa,
shake hands after signing the agreement.​Thursday 2 April 2015

Prince Faisal bin Salman, governor of Madinah and chairman of Madinah Development Authority (MDA), on Wednesday signed a contract with Louis Berger to be the program management office consultant (PMOC) for implementation of the Madinah Public Transportation Program (MPTP), one of the most ambitious transportation infrastructure initiatives in the Middle East. The value of the PMOC contract is approximately SR375 million ($100 million).

The MDA event kicks off an ambitious phase of the Saudi government organization’s MPTP initiative. MDA’s vision is to prepare Madinah to meet the expectations of both permanent residents and visitors through 2040.

With a major expansion of both the Prophet’s Mosque and to the city’s airport, projections indicate as many as 8.6 million Umrah visitors and 3.6 million Haj pilgrims will visit the city in 2040. The program will address current and future challenges related to crowding, traffic congestion and environmental pollution caused by vehicle emissions.

“We could not be prouder to be associated with MDA in the implementation of the MPTP for the holy city of Madinah,” said D. James Stamatis, president of Louis Berger’s international operations. “The implementation of an advanced public transportation system will endow Madinah with one of the most advanced transportation systems in the world.”

The PMOC contract will extend over a five-year period, during which time Louis Berger will support and assist with MPTP’s strategic planning as well as control, guide, oversee, coordinate and integrate service delivery of the various project and construction management consultants, any other consultants, advisers and third parties across MPTP projects. In addition, Louis Berger will be fully integrated with the MDA management team. Together, they will act as one organization.

The MPTP includes a comprehensive metro and bus network, as well as substantial upgrades and new construction for the primary road network. It also provides relevant facilities, such as stations, park-and-ride lots, depots, and advanced intelligent transportation systems (ITS).

To promote knowledge sharing and ensure the sustainability of the project, Louis Berger will establish a talent development program allowing senior Saudi MDA personnel to follow PMOC senior managers.

The program aims to train and equip Saudi professionals with the management skills and technical capabilities to eventually take over the same positions they once shadowed before implementation is complete.

“Once completed, MPTP will boast world-class transportation facilities, enabling the city to ensure the safety of its citizens, visitors and pilgrims — all while enabling greater knowledge transfer and training for Saudi professionals,” said Thomas Topolski, Louis Berger’s executive vice president and managing director, Middle East and North Africa.

MDA inks SR375 million program management deal with Louis Berger | Arab News

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Madinah Metro Project*





















*Madinah Metro needs 'best minds in the business'*​
by Hadi Khatib on Mar 23, 2015 
“The Madinah public transport program will require the best of the best minds in the construction, consulting and engineering business to mull over the challenges that the project presents,” CH2M HILL International Rail Director said during a recent Middle East Rail summit held in Dubai.

Mark Loader together with engineer Mamdouh Tarabishi, Public Transportation Program CEO of Al Madinah Al Munawarah Development Authority threw down the gauntlet asking interested parties to participate in building a platform for “technical innovation” to overcome a unique set of problems. 

The Madinah public transport program is certainly one of the largest public transport programs in the Kingdom. Al Madina is the second holy city in Saudi Arabia after Mecca and is visited by 12 million pilgrims from around the world every year. Situated 320 km north of Mecca and 900 km west of Riyadh, the city’s resident population of 1.3 million is increasing and expected to more than double by 2040 up to 3 million.

So how do you develop a transport plan in a city that not only doesn’t have one, save for taxis and hardly a public option, but it’s also where residents make up but a small part of the equation, as they are outnumbered 10 to 1 by visitors? “Logistics is going to be key because the population is fairly unique, dominated by 12 million visitors and not by people commuting to work. Normally you design for peak hours, but here we will need the greatest minds to come up with solutions that creates balance between resident and visitor needs,” said Loader.

Madinah is a congested city with pedestrian and cars fighting for right of way. On November 5, 2014, a Cabinet plan was approved to develop and implement an 8-year program for a state of the art public transportation services based on three metro lines with 71 stations and two BRT lines covering 34 km and 36 stations, with four express and seven feeder bus routes and all necessary service facilities and infrastructure required.

The unified transport control system and the Intelligent Transportation System will likely automate the metro making it driverless

“The development is based on financial and environmental sustainability principles. It will seek revenue streams from devised transportation corridors to minimise government subsidies towards servicing the project and will use modern energy conservation techniques,” announced Tarabishi. All metro lines eventually pass through the central Madinah district. Most lines will be at ground level while others will be underground or elevated. Each train will have 3-4 carriages, but up to 12 carriages for those passing through the central Al Haram area. “The modernisation of the system will entail infrastructural road upgrades throughout the city,” Tarabishi added.

Infrastructure related works present their own set of challenges.

What’s below the ground is anyone’s guess. “Data is missing in certain areas and at certain depth we may encounter archaeological sites due to the historic nature of the holy city,” said Tarabishi. “As such, we will likely run into delays at different periods of the project.” While delays are likely part of any project this size, what’s problematic is the fact that Madinah is a volcanic site. “Madinah is unique. As soon as you come out of the airport, you see the edge of the lava flow. It’s a volcanic area and the geology of the area is dominated by lava. As an engineer I’m looking for ways to build a tunnel through lava. It’s hard substance and intermixed with ash. It is a real opportunity for technical innovation. We need the best tunneling engineers in the world to contrive solutions,” said Loader.

When implementing an integrated public transport service, we always keep in mind the commuters, said Tarabishi. “Some Muslims spend their lives’ savings to visit the sacred Mecca and Madina. The least we can do for them is to service their needs. Our services need to be seamless between different modes of travel.” Madinah gets visitors from many nations which means integrating several languages in the communication. The bus program will cover the whole city and connect to the Metro. Technology for real time information will be offered to commuters. BRT lines will have ‘smart’ buses, modern information displays, CCTV, and passenger safety information.

Loader said that the Airport link (Line1) and main area of hotels is a key element of this project. “We need to interface with other projects. The new airport is very close to opening. Integration will be key,” added loader. Prince Muhammad bin Abdul-Aziz International Airport is due to open and would accommodate nearly eight million travelers annually once it operates. “With other metro and transport projects taking place in the region, there are lessons to be learned and Madinah’s master plan will benefit from them.”

The contract has been awarded to design the three metro lines. French engineering groups Egis and Systra have been jointly appointed to carry out design studies for the new Madinah Metro system. The pair have been appointed by the Madinah Metro Development Authority to design a system that will have three lines (green, red and blue) and will stretch over 95km.

Some 25km of this will be underground and 48km will run on overhead lines.

“By mid 2015, we expect the prequalification documents to be issued for consortiums and suppliers. Tendering is hopefully in Q1 of 2016 and we expect that by 2017 the contract to be awarded to a consortium,” said Tarabishi.

http://www.constructionweekonline.co...n-the-business

*Madinah: President Ilham Aliyev visited the Prophet's Mosque*​


Madinah, April 7, AzerTAc

Azerbaijani President Ilham Aliyev visited Medina Tuesday on the sidelines of his official visit to the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.

The President Ilham Aliyev, his wife Mehriban Aliyeva and members of the presidential family to have visited the Mosque of the Prophet.

Azerbaijani President was welcomed with great respect to the Prophet's Mosque.

Then, President Ilham Aliyev, his wife Mehriban Aliyeva and members of his family were praying at the Prophet's Mosque.

Called the Prophet's Mosque or Al-Masjid al-Nabawi, this holy place is one of the largest mosques in the world. Second holiest mosque in Islam after Masjid al-Haram in Makkah, the Prophet's Mosque was built by the Prophet Muhammad and his companions AH. Al Masjid al-Nabawi covers an area of 400,000 m2 and has 10 minarets.

The final resting place of the Prophet was opened to Ilham Aliyev and his family, demonstrating the reputation of the Azerbaijani President and the deep respect for him on the sidelines of his official visit to the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.

During the visit to the Mosque of the Prophet, those present at this sacred place also expressed their respect and best regards to the Azerbaijani President.

The President Ilham Aliyev and his spouse Mehriban Aliyeva have completed their official visit to the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia Tuesday, April 7.

Médine : le président Ilham Aliyev visite la Mosquée du Prophète VIDEO - Agence d’Information d’Etat de l’Azerbaïdjan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*10,000 Muslims win Hajj lottery packages*



Apr. 03, 2015

CAIRO: Ten thousand Egyptian applicants were randomly selected in an annual electronic lottery to perform the pilgrimage (Hajj) holy rite in Mecca for the year 2015, according to a statement by the Ministry of Social Solidarity Thursday.

Nearly 121,000 applicants vied for 10,000 visas through the Egyptian government’s Hajj program this year, said the statement adding that the ministry has created a separate website for applicants to verify their names through entering their national ID number.

The central lottery was conducted in the Ministry of Social Solidarity in presence of representatives of Egypt’s 27 governorates to ensure transparency in selecting pilgrims, the statement added.

This year’s Hajj lottery packages, which is supervised by the ministries of Interior and social solidarity through a random draw of applications, costs anywhere between EGP 30,000 and 41,000 depending on travel services including hotels and transfers, Youm7 reported.

Every year, Saudi Arabia allocates each country a specific amount of hajj visas based on the population of Muslims in each country. In Egypt, 50-60 percent of the Hajj visas are granted to tourism companies while the remaining is given away in the annual Hajj lottery.

The price includes flight tickets, 3 or 4 star hotel accommodations near places of worship and internal bus transportation.

According to the Saudi rules, women under 45 years old must be accompanied by an unmarriageable mahram (male guardian) with whom sexual intercourse would be considered incestuous and a punishable taboo.

The lottery winners were given their hajj visas along with round trip air tickets, said the statement.

Hajj is an annual Islamic pilgrimage to Mecca, and a mandatory religious duty for Muslims that must be carried out at least once in a lifetime only by Muslims who are physically and financially capable of undertaking the journey, and can support their family during their absence.

The pilgrimage occurs from the 8th to 12th of Dhu al-Hijjah, the last month of the Islamic calendar which corresponds to late September in the Gregorian calendar.

The five-day hajj rituals are attended by over 2 million Muslim pilgrims every year.

http://www.thecairopost.com/news/144...n-hajj-lottery

*Senegalese President performs Umrah Rituals(French only)*​





*Mataf expansion updates (Phase III)*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Mataf expansion updates (Phase III)*

*


































*
*General statistics of the Umrah season 1436/2014-15*

*



*

Until 15 Jumada Al-Tany 1436 - 4 April 2015

Total Number of the Mutamirs: 

3,704,176
______________________________________
Number expected for the whole Umrah season
6,000,000

* Mutamir/s: is/are the one (s) who visit KSA 
to perform Umrah rituals and visit the Prophet's (saws) Holy Mosque.

Statistics from Ministry of Hajj​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Jordan to 'facilitate' Turkish travel to Jerusalem, Mecca*





Dome of the Rock, Jerusalem​April 6, 2015

The Jordanian government has announced that they will facilitate procedures for Turkish Muslim pilgrims who arrive in Amman before they head to Mecca or Jerusalem, Tourism Minister Nayef al-Fayez said on Monday.

The ministry has also set up a special program for Turkish pilgrims, which includes tours of Jordan's Muslim sites, al-Fayez said at a meeting with Nezaket Atasoy, head of the Confederation of Turkish Industrialist Businessmen and Businesswomen.

Al-Fayez noted that the measures were being taken in line with a directive issued by Jordan's King Abdullah II aimed at facilitating visits to Jerusalem by Turkish nationals.

Jordanian Ambassador to Turkey Amjad al-Adaileh had told the press earlier that Turkey's Presidency of Religious Affairs had issued a fatwa (religious decree) permitting Turks to visit Israeli-occupied Jerusalem, but only if they traveled via Jordan.

Atasoy, for her part, said she was looking forward to cooperating with Jordanian businesspeople and Jordan's Tourism Ministry.

"Turkish pilgrims sometimes face difficulties visiting Jerusalem after performing pilgrimage [in Saudi Arabia]," Atasoy said.
"But we're sure this will get easier owing to the support of Jordan and King Abdullah II," she added.

The number of Jordanian tourists to Turkey stands at about 130,000 every year, while Jordan only receives some 12,000 Turkish tourists annually, according to Tourism Ministry undersecretary Issa Gammoh.

Turkish investment in Jordan has reached $114 million since commercial partnerships were established between the two nations in the 1980s.

http://www.dailysabah.com/nation/201...rkish-pilgrims

*
Jerusalem Muslim Tourists: Increase In Visitors From Indonesia, Turkey Amid Israel Tourism Downturn*





Muslim tourism to Jerusalem is increasing despite longstanding opposition by
religious leaders in the Muslim world to visiting Israel. A Muslim is pictured
here praying at the compound housing the Al Aqsa mosque, the third holiest site in Islam.​April 07 2015

Israeli tourism is still reeling from the crisis sparked by the 2014 Gaza war and has seen an overall downturn in visitor numbers to hotspots like Jerusalem-- except among one apparently unlikely demographic. The number of Muslim visitors to the country has grown significantly in recent years, as tourists from Muslim-majority countries like Indonesia and Turkey have flocked to visit Islamic holy sites in Jerusalem, despite longstanding opposition across the Muslim world to visiting the Jewish State.

Muslim tourists may still constitute a minority of all foreign visitors to Israel but their numbers have grown significantly over the last few years. At least 10,000 tourists from Muslim countries have already entered Israel in just the first two months of this year, according to a report in Israeli newspaper Haaretz published on Tuesday. In 2014, Israel welcomed 26,700 tourists from Indonesia, an almost threefold increase from the 9,800 who visited in 2000. Tens of thousands of tourists also arrived from Turkey and Jordan which, unlike Indonesia, recognize Israel diplomatically. Several thousand more came from states that do not have diplomatic relations with Israel like Malaysia and Morocco.

This increase comes as Israeli tourism suffers, even during its typically busy spring season during which Christian and Jewish pilgrims throng to Holy Land for the Passover and Christian Holy Week festivities. The director of the Jerusalem Hotels Association told Haaretz that hotel reservations in the ancient city were down 20 percent from the same time last year.

Travel agents organizing trips to Jerusalem for Muslim tour groups report the opposite, however. Bookings by Muslim tourists, particularly those from Indonesia and Malaysia, have ramped up over the last two months, said Murad Najib, an employee at the Amman to Jerusalem Tour agency in the Jordanian capital. Traveling to Jerusalem is seen by many of these tourists as a pilgrimage and part of the religious obligation to visit Islam’s three holy cities, Najib said.

The Al Aqsa Mosque, located in the compound known to Jews as the Temple Mount, is revered by Muslims, who believe that the site is where the Prophet Muhammad ascended to heaven. The mosque is considered the third-holiest place in Islam after the cities of Mecca and Medina in Saudi Arabia. Islam requires Muslims with the financial means to do so to make a pilgrimage to Mecca once in their lifetime.

Seeing all three holy cities in one trip is highly appealing for Muslim tourists traveling from countries in the Far East in particular, Najib said. The most common itinerary for these travelers is flying into Jordan and proceeding to Israel from the Allenby Bridge crossing between the two countries. From there, many will continue on to Saudi Arabia via Jordan after ensuring that border inspectors do not mark their passports with an Israeli stamp in order to avoid problems entering Arab countries.

Traveling to Jerusalem, which has been under Israeli control since the 1967 Arab-Israeli war, has long been frowned upon by religious and political authorities in the Arab world. Prominent clerics like Yusuf al-Qaradawi have discouraged the practice, arguing that it would amount to recognizing Israel’s occupation of the city. This view has been challenged by the Palestinian Authority amid its push to encourage greater Muslim tourism to Jerusalem, which it says would help Arab-operated businesses in the city and serve as a symbol of solidarity with Palestinians.

That argument has recently been taken up by the Organization of Islamic Cooperation, the world’s largest bloc of Islamic countries, which declared Jerusalem the capital of Islamic tourism for 2016. The move was hailed by the PA as a step toward breaking Israel’s “siege of Islamic holy sites.”

Iyad Madani, the secretary-general of the 57-nation organization, also paid a notable visit to the Al Aqsa mosque in January and urged Muslims to follow suit in order to strengthen Palestinian claims to the holy site. "Coming to the mosque is a right for me as well as every Muslim," Madani said, in comments reported by the Associated Press. "It is our right to come here and to pray here. No occupation authority should take this right from us."

But for many of the tourists traveling from Muslim countries, the opportunity to see the important religious site is far more significant of a motivator than any political agenda, Najib said. “We don’t really get questions about the Israeli occupation,” he said. “In general, people want to hear about the history… and religious stories more than anything.”

http://www.ibtimes.com/jerusalem-mus...ourism-1873012


*Jerusalem has hosted more than 3,000 Moroccans in 2014*


07.04.2015

Jerusalem welcomed more 3000 Moroccan tourists in 2014, according to figures published by the Israeli daily Haaretz. Last year, Israel welcomed 26,700 tourists from Indonesia, 23,000 from Turkey, 17,700 from Jordan, 9000 from Malaysia and 3300 from Morocco, the daily said.

According to the newspaper, *the Muslim tourism in the city is experiencing a growth in the past three years. Religious Gulf countries have even issued a fatwa encouraging visits to Jerusalem.*

The visits usually last four days and includes a full day dedicated to the visit and prayers at the Al Aqsa Mosque. The trip also includes the Old City, Bethlehem, Hebron and Jericho and the site Nabi Musa. Many Muslims come to Jerusalem as part of a pilgrimage in the three holy cities of Islam after their visit to the city, they go to Makkah and Madinah via Jordan.

http://www.yabiladi.com/articles/det...ains-2014.html

@Ahmed Jo

*Kaaba doors cost SR13.4m to renovate and install*


Monday, 06 April 2015

JEDDAH — The cost of renovating and installing *the door of the Kaaba and the Tobah door inside the Kaaba* is estimated at SR13.4 million as stated by a General Presidency of the Affairs of the Two Holy Mosques’ report, Makkah daily reported.

According to the report, the Kaaba door was first renovated during the reign of King Abdulaziz in 1944. Its second renovation was during the reign of King Khalid and King Fahd.

In 1977, King Khalid noticed scratches at the bottom of the door while he was praying inside the Holy Mosque. He immediately ordered for the door to be remade and for Tobah door to be installed inside the Kaaba and coated with a golden layer. King Fahd supervised the project and completed it during his reign.

The report stated the Kaaba door was redesigned after King Abdulaziz’ reign. The door was made out of 2.5cm-thick aluminum and measured 3.10 meters in height. The door was coated with silver plates dipped in gold. King Fahd ordered for the highest technology to be used in designing the skeleton of the door so it functions without needing a lot of maintenance.

What stands out about the design is its Arabic and Islamic embroideries. The door has 15 of the 99 names of Allah embroidered in Thuluth (an Arabic calligraphy style). The embroidery was done in gold and silver and it starts from the edges of the door and continues to its center. In the middle, there are circles containing Qur’anic verses, Islamic phrases and historical annotations. Even the door’s lock is embroidered.

The best and most prestigious designers and calligraphers worked together to exhaust the aesthetic potential of the Kaaba’s door.

http://www.saudigazette.com.sa/index...20150406239390

On the plan of the Kaaba, the 2 doors of the Kaaba are indicated

There is the main door and the inside door (Babut Tawbah)







The main Door of the Kaaba







The door of the Kaaba saw two changes in the Saudi Arabian era

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

The new Madinah airport had its first flights last Sunday. I covered it earlier on this very page.




(lol)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Saif al-Arab said:


> The new Madinah airport had its first flights last Sunday. I covered it earlier on this very page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (lol)


Nice I hope I soon get to do my first Umra make dua for me by the way brother post digital pictures of Kaba and Roza e Rasool SAW

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*A model of the Al-Masjid an-Nabawi when the ongoing expansion will be finished*​





*Ongoing expansion*



General statisticsof the Umrah season 1436/2014-15






*Until 25 Jumada Al-Tany 1436 - 14 April 2015*

*Total Number of the Mutamirs: *

*4,003,308*
______________________________________
Number expected for the whole Umrah season
6,000,000

** Mutamir/s:* is/are the one (s) who visit KSA
to perform Umrah rituals and visit the Prophet's (saws) Holy Mosque.

Statistics from Ministry of Hajj

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Saif al-Arab said:


> *A model of the Al-Masjid an-Nabawi when the ongoing expansion will be finished*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ongoing expansion*
> 
> 
> 
> General statisticsof the Umrah season 1436/2014-15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Until 25 Jumada Al-Tany 1436 - 14 April 2015*
> 
> *Total Number of the Mutamirs: *
> 
> *4,003,308*
> ______________________________________
> Number expected for the whole Umrah season
> 6,000,000
> 
> ** Mutamir/s:* is/are the one (s) who visit KSA
> to perform Umrah rituals and visit the Prophet's (saws) Holy Mosque.
> 
> Statistics from Ministry of Hajj


Nice and when is expansion expected to complete ??? @Saif al-Arab Please post digital pictures of Kaba and Roza e Rasool SAW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Mataf Phase III



























King Abdul-Aziz Gate







Bab Umrah




​Twin minarets and bridge construction above.




​


Zarvan said:


> Nice and when is expansion expected to complete ??? @Saif al-Arab Please post digital pictures of Kaba and Roza e Rasool SAW



2016 or early 2017 brother. Depends on the schedule.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Mataf expansion updates*






*Restoration of old porticos at the Al-Masjid al-Haram*











*King Abdullah Gate*






*Al-Masjid al-Haram Mosque expansion*












*General statistics of the Umrah season 1436/2014-15*






*Until 13 Rajab 1436 - 1 May 2015*

*Total Number of the Mutamirs: *

*4,438,682 *
______________________________________
Number expected for the whole Umrah season
6,000,000

** Mutamir/s:* is/are the one(s) who visit KSA
to perform Umrah rituals and visit the Prophet's (saws) Holy Mosque.

Statistics from Ministry of Hajj




The first glimpse by Ferdousi., on Flickr

*Live from Al-Masjid an-Nabawi in the holy city of Madinah*





​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Al-Masjid an-Nabawi expansion in Madinah*​















*Al-Masjid al-Haram mataf expansion*


























*The Mataf expansion will be finished before Ramadan which will start in less than 1 month!*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Al-Masjid al-Haram expansion project









*

*




*






Key's Keeper of the Kaaba Dr. Saleh Al-Shaibi. This noble and ancient family held this position before the birth of Prophet Muhammad (saws).​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Post more pictures Guys


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Al-Masjid al-Haram*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*KAEC Station (Rabigh) at the soon to be finalized Makkah-Madinah high speed railway*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## azzo

*Medina Haram expansion



















*

*



*

*




















*​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indus Falcon

azzo said:


> *Medina Haram expansion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


Jazak Allah khair bro, can you point out on a map exactly where this demolition is taking place?

Best Regards!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

Indus Falcon said:


> Jazak Allah khair bro, can you point out on a map exactly where this demolition is taking place?
> 
> Best Regards!



Thank you, you too brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saif al-Arab

​I wonder when the next expansion work will take place?

In 20 years time? Considering the ever increasing demand each year and the enormous waiting lists I really can't see why similar expansion projects won't take place a few times every century.

Maybe I am overreacting here though. The most important thing are the pilgrims and that as many pilgrims as possible experience the hajj and umrah.

@azzo

The authorities should be more effective in dealing with construction debris. Locals complain about it in both Makakh and especially Madinah nowadays due to the demolitions of those hotels.

I really like the new comments from the new Emir of Makkah needing to become one of the best cities. Hard work is the key, ambition and wise rule.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

The Shaibis did not seem to support the original expansion ideas.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Oscar said:


> The Shaibis did not seem to support the original expansion ideas.



Source please? There have been quite a few different renders before the final one was appointed so I am unclear about what you mean with "original expansion ideas". Where they against some of the initial renders or the actual one that is put in force?

Also I am not sure what the solution is other than expanding? It's not like you can built another Kaaba somewhere else that is more convenient and more easy to built around.

I mean building new hotels to accommodate the rapidly increasing number of pilgrims is apparently haram. Building skyscrapers too etc. Expansion work as a whole too according to many people.
It's hard to make all people content and I doubt that this will ever happen or have ever happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

Saif al-Arab said:


> *The authorities should be more effective in dealing with construction debris.* Locals complain about it in both Makakh and especially Madinah nowadays due to the demolitions of those hotels.


The original plan had a time frame of 6 years, and it had minimal effects on pilgrims and people, but the King's order to cut the time frame to 3 years forced the company to take some drastic measures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

*Ottoman era Porticoes being refitted in Haram after restoration.*
*




















All restoration and cleaning of these priceless Abbasid/Ottoman era artifacts (Some are more than 1200 years old) were done by a specialized Turkish company.



















*​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## azzo

Turkish Article:

Kâbe’nin sütunları Helenistik çıktı - Hürriyet GÜNDEM​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## azzo

Rest of the Haram artifacts are transferred to proper facilities and Museums








































​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## azzo

Some rare and beautiful photos and images.

Old Zamzam facilities







King Saud era proposal






1996 Kaaba restoration






1970's sky shot






Close up of Kaaba's door and lock






Some photos















​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

*Mecca's "West gate" project














































*​
*Custodian of the two holy mosques Salman bin Abdulaziz, and the crown prince, wash the the Kaaba





*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

Haramain High-Speed Railway (Medina > Thuwal > Jeddah > Mecca) Update












































​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

*Makkah Metro









Participating consortiums































*


​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## azzo

Mecca Transportation update










































​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## azzo

*Madinah Metro Project *
*
tender Istanbul Ulasim AS. won!

İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediyesi
























*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

Holy Mosque latest updates

Ancient columns re-installed 
























​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## azzo

Replacing a crescent on one of minarets











Update

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## azzo

*X-Architects: #Darb_AlMashaer strategic [HASHTAG]#location[/HASHTAG] adjacent to Hima Al Masheir, 
at the intersection of key pilgrimage routes [HASHTAG]#mecca[/HASHTAG] 
*
UAE design firm unveils winning 
masterplan bid for Makkah

*








































*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

*The city of Makkah*









































​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@azzo 

Appreciate the updates brother.

Ramadan approaching too.






King Salman yesterday at the Holy Mosque.






"Bakr bin Ladin" on the right (chairman of the Saudi Binladin Group - one of the largest construction firms on the planet).
















One can really see the expansion work so far here;














azzo said:


>



Nothing like Makkawi women.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*New black police cars and uniforms for the local Makkawi police














*​


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Pilosio wins Saudi mosque expansion contract*



28 May 2015

Pilosio, a leading European player in the production of scaffolding systems for the construction industry, said it has won a multi-million-dollar contract in Saudi Arabia to support the mammoth expansion project of Prophet's Mosque in Madinah.

Pilosio said its shoring and formwork produced in the Italian province of Udine will be employed in the biggest ever project for the company in terms of size and value.

*"This contract covers just the first phase of Madinah Haram expansion, and we will continue to play a significant role until at least 2020,"* stated Pilosio CEO Dario Roustayan.

As part of Phase One that will conclude at the end of this year, the Italian company will supply its flagship shoring structures made with the MP multidirectional system and type P300 formwork to execute works covering 20,000 sq m of floor area with a 15.08-m foundation level of the mega structure, whose total floor area measures about 650,000 sq m.

Pilosio’s share of work on the entire project covers a total surface area of 400,000 sq m, said Roustayan.

The expansion work on the two-million-sq-m mosque, which can accommodate 1.2 million pilgrims, includes the development of related infrastructure, transport networks and buildings surrounding the structure known as Al Ruwaq.

Pilosio said numerous feasibility studies were conducted to arrive at the best solution in addition to training courses at various levels as well as construction of on-site mock-ups that demonstrated the pre-assembly of the shoring structures.

An MP multidirectional system was decided upon as the shoring equipment for casting the first and second floors due to its greater flexibility when being installed in areas with restrictions and with foundations at different levels, it added.

The technical solution adopted by Pilosio foresees the use of the MP multidirectional system by opting for heavy-duty MP towers, said Roustayan.

"The new MP HD heavy-duty tower is achieved by coupling and connecting the 16 uprights for each column of the tower to each other with standard elements, in order to reach the minimum capacity rate required (in this particular case, reaching the considerable capacity of 600 kN per column)," he explained.

The final towers obtained in this way are then placed in correspondence with the loads, thereby relieving the slab of any stress, he added.

The MP towers can either be built up in-situ or in a specified area (of the site), from where they can be moved and placed in their final positions by on-site cranes.

Once the casting has been done, the towers can be dismantled in-situ or relocated individually or in groups in adjacent areas. The removal of the towers takes place with a system of wheels to fix to the base of the four columns of the tower enabling fast transferal, said the Italian firm.

To contain the casting of the 3-m-high drop beams present in the two floors, standard P300 formwork has been opted for, supported directly on the MP towers, it added.

Pilosio wins Saudi mosque expansion contract

*Pilosio in Madinah*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Old Abbasid/Ottoman porticos restored*











*Old and new*






*Holy Mosque expansion video (Arabic only unfortunately)*






*5:37* minutes into the video - King Abdullah expansion:
Plan showing the 2 huge minarets *9:00* minutes into the video - Mataf expansion
*10:06* minutes into the video - Project behind Abraj al Bait
*10:27* minutes into the video - Makkah Metro station
*10:50* minutes into the video- King Abdullah expansion update

*A Hijazi boy wearing traditional clothing welcoming King Salman*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*The extensive Jabal Omar project in Makkah rising slowly but steadily (one the left)






The ongoing expansion of the Holy Haram*​



By Dr.Raed Samra, Dar Al-Handasah

In Makkah, a new sanctuary is emerging. Grand in appearance, vast in volume, meticulous in detail, the expansion project of Makkah Haram is steadily materializing, much to the appreciation of pilgrims. Hailed as the biggest project in Islam’s history, it will significantly facilitate the journey of millions of the faithful to Makkah.
*
The Haram before expansion*

Centuries of piecemeal intensifications of Makkah, linked to the city’s demographic evolution, progressively enclosed the heart of Masjid Al-Haram, Al-Ka’bah, depriving it of visibility and restricting expandability. Cloth merchants, spice traders and other businesses were parked right outside the Haram. A solution was needed to restore the Masjid Al-Haram’s central position in the city, and give the mosque an architectural and engineering dimension able to welcome the growing number of worshippers in an atmosphere of safety and religious practice.

*The expansion*

Thus came about the Haram expansion project, which aims to provide new praying areas and essential services to millions of pilgrims who visit Makkah seasonally for Hajj and Umrah. With the Al-Ka’bah as its pivot, the project extends radially outwards across a distance of 684 m. It includes the construction of a new Haram building, courtyards around the mosque, a new services building, a central utility complex, a hospital, civil defense and security facilities, as well as bridges and pedestrian walkways.

Scale, to many observers, is perhaps the Haram expansion’s most impressive feature. Extending along the northern front of the old Haram, the project covers 1,500,000 m2, of which 1,100,000 m2 is built-up area. Such a scale allows the new Haram to welcome about one million worshippers, exceeding the current capacity even when all expansions are taken into account.

The expansion paves the way for several beautiful additions. Four tall minarets surpassing 100 m and two monumental ones surpassing 400 m will be built. In addition, there will be several sliding domes ranging in size from 16 to 36 m and 29 m movable skylights.

From day one of the design process, the team’s premise was: "Quality is not something that just happens. It is rather a result of genuine intellectual effort." For them, quality translated into sustainable design, resilience, longevity, high standards and specifications, and the choice of strong materials.

*Accessibility*

One of the first design considerations was accessibility. Ease of access is crucial for such a populated space, and a complex series of structures links the sites and allows fluid mass movement. Four bridges connect the new Haram building to the old Haram; four bridges connect the services building to the new Haram building; and one bridge connects the services building to the Masa’a. Access between the various Haram areas and levels, service buildings and piazza is made possible by staircases, elevators and more than 500 escalators, capable of 22 hours of operation a day.

To facilitate the flow of the pilgrims in and out of the Haram, four pedestrian tunnels totaling 4,200 m in length connect the services building to Al-Hojoun and Jarwal districts. The pedestrian tunnels are cross-linked with two emergency tunnels.

Crowd management happens on an incredible scale as the pilgrims who flock to Makkah number in millions. At Haram entrances, cameras count occupancy and monitor crowd movement. New technologies allow the use of accurate models, and when coupled with a deep understanding of crowd psychology, identify densities, risks, delays, actions, and reactions that large groups of people can generate. Crowd movement in the Haram expansion is assisted by wayfinding features. These use architectural clues, lighting, sight lines, and signage to give the users strong indicators of where they are and how to get to their destination from their present location. In addition to being guides, the signs serve as integrated ornaments.

Entrances, another extremely important component, are accounted for by two main gates and eleven minor gates. Furthermore, there are two helipads at the services building, and one helipad at the hospital and security buildings located at Al-Hojoun. A utility tunnel serves as the main artery harboring utilities from the central utility complex to the Haram, including chilled water, water supply, firefighting, waste water, refuse collection and electric cables.

*Water needs*

Water is the lifeblood of the pilgrims’ journey. That is why water proofing and other measures were employed to ensure that the spring water, Zamzam, remains contaminant free. A chilled water plant at the central utility complex has 24 chillers with a daily capacity of 120,000 tons of chilled water conveyed via four 1,200-mm pipes. One 1,400-mm pipe serves the Haram water supply requirements, and two 400-mm lines serve the internal and external firefighting network, with all required pumping units. Eight chillers can be added to increase the capacity by an additional 40,000 tons. Two more generators can be added to the standby generators plant.

A special automated waste collection system has the capacity to remove 600 tons of waste daily. The gray water treatment plant can produce 14,000 m3/day using biological treatment, chlorination and filtration, and dispensed of it through irrigation.

*Resilience*

For resilience, the team forecast environmental conditions to the severest levels for a 100-year period, and the design integrated the findings. Structurally, earthquake loads and extreme temperature effects were also factored in. For the columns and walls, high-strength concrete in excess of 75 MPa was produced, with actual test results showing records above a robust 100 MPa. Stainless steel was used abundantly to counteract a lingering enemy, rust, and proved to be a cost-effective, low-maintenance solution.​





Resilient concrete posed special challenges. This was due to the Arabian environment, which is awash with hot and dry weather. Other challenges arose due to time-consuming concrete overhauls from ready-mix plants and a frequent use of 200-m long casting lines on-site. Micro silica and fly ash were used as a cement replacement in concrete.

The micro silica and fly ash served as a plasticizer and helped reduce the energy expended and carbon dioxide levels produced by cement manufacturing. To bring this benefit to perspective, it is worth knowing that the project requires about three million m3 of concrete.

Behind the scenes: Waste, emergencies and power backup
An Automated Waste Collection System (AWCS) employs suction to move the waste from the storage sections in the Haram building to the collection terminal at Central Utility Complexes (CUC), some 1,100 m away. A refuse cyclone separator separates the air and the waste bags. The waste is then compacted and locked under negative pressure in a fully sealed container, ready to be transported away.

Several devices are in place for emergencies. Two types of sprinklers aid in firefighting, operating as a wet system and a water mist system. Fire extinguishers use an ozone friendly gaseous suppression agent. For smoke evacuation, fire zoning is employed and smoke curtains are positioned every 60 m along the main corridor. For safety and security, access control is provided for doors at important building rooms, offices and electromechanical areas. An automated operation system is provided to monitor and control MV switchgears network using Supervisory Control and Data Acquisition (SCADA) systems. Backup is provided to ensure continuous, uninterrupted performance of all systems. In the event of power shutdown, uninterrupted power supply (UPS) can provide 30% of the lighting power and 100% of the power for safety, security and communication loads. Ease of expandability is central in design, along with flexibility and individuality.

*Special challenges*

Challenges were part and parcel of the Makkah Haram project. In addition to durability and scale, there were challenges due to the social and religious nature of the project.

One of the greatest challenges was the condition imposed by the client for uninterrupted visitor traffic. Despite it being a fast-track, design-build project, construction still had to protect the constant flow of worshippers at all times. To meet this requirement, a strenuous work schedule of 20-hour work days and 120-hour weeks was enforced.

On-site engineers also had to accommodate city regulations requiring closures of the main roads two to three times daily at peak hours, which slowed down materials’ delivery to the site. Rock excavation - all 13.2 million m3 of them - had to be completed while employing controlled blasting and complying with strict noise and vibration limits. And, because of their immediate proximity to the existing Haram, materials and vehicles required careful maneuvering.​





Since water is the lifeblood of the pilgrims’ journey, water-proofing measures ensure that the spring water, Zamzam,
remains contaminant free.

Throughout the project, rigorous measures of quality were applied. Some are evident but most are invisible. For example, durability considerations prohibited the use of paint. Instead, white, red and blue aggregates are used to give a permanent, maintenance-free, colorized effect. Structural performance was inspected. Strain gauges are embedded in some rafts to measure deformations.

Thermocouples were installed in massive columns to measure differential temperature between the core and outside surfaces. The new Haram is a gigantic work of art and engineering. Walking down the ceremonial zone, the spine of the Haram building, one is easily overtaken by the grandiosity of the monument.

The great volume, vast height and lofty, spaced columns amplify the beauty and provide a direct line of sight to the Ka’bah - Islam’s sacred shrine. High-quality decorative marble, a colossal central dome and calligraphy of inscribed verses from the Quran further permeate calm and spirituality.

For Dar’s dedicated design and supervision teams, the Haram expansion demanded an extremely high level of coordinated and enduring effort. The phrase "work ethic" took on new meanings, becoming a way of achieving the team’s mission in this historic project.

http://dar.dargroup.com/News-and-Med...the-Holy-Haram​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

18 May 2015 - *From the top of the Anjum Hotel Makkah*






For zoom see this link; https://scontent-lga1-1.xx.fbcdn.net...58566300_o.jpg​Insane workplace and scale of the work.

*The two 420 meter tall upcoming minarets*






*Expanded Grand Mosque can accommodate 1.85m visitors*




_Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman chairs the Cabinet session at Al-Salam Palace in Jeddah on Monday._​
Tuesday, 02 June 2015 - 15 Shaban 1436

JEDDAH — Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman thanked the people of Makkah region for the warm welcome accorded to him during the pledge of allegiance ceremony held in the Holy City on Sunday.

The King made the remarks while chairing the weekly session of the Council of Ministers at Al-Salam Palace here on Monday.

The Cabinet emphasized that King Salman’s inspection tour of the ongoing largest ever expansion in the history of the Grand Mosque shows his keenness to provide the best possible services and facilities for pilgrims and visitors to the holy mosque.

In a statement to the Saudi Press Agency following the session, Minister of Culture and Information Adel Al-Turaifi said the Cabinet noted that the expansion work will increase the area of the mosque as well as that of the courtyards and mataf (circumambulation area around the Holy Kaaba) to 1.47 million square meters with a capacity to accommodate around 1.85 million worshippers. With the completion of the third and final phase of the expansion, the mataf can accommodate up to 107,000 tawaf performers per hour.

The Cabinet commended the King Salman Program for Umrah and Visit, which is being implemented for the first time.

The program to host 1,000 pilgrims to perform Umrah rituals every year is being carried out under the supervision of the Ministry of Islamic Affairs, Endowments, Call and Guidance.

http://www.saudigazette.com.sa/index...20150602245862

*Makkah preps for Ramadan with color and light*




Wednesday, 27 May 2015

MAKKAH — The municipality has begun *decorating Makkah’s streets and tunnels* in preparation for the holy month of Ramadan.

Makkah Municipality’s Maintenance and Lighting Director Bandar Nouh said the fasting month is a “special occasion for Muslims and a very special occasion for Makkah.”
*
He said: “We already decorated 2,000 towers and poles and 500 palm trees with 1,700 of string lights measuring 7,000 meters.*

*“We even installed over 27,000 lights in various designs and 11,000 LED light decorations.”*
He added the municipality paid special attention to the entrance of the city, Zamzam Square, Jeddah expressway and other main roads.

“The decorations extended to parking lots, parks and public places and tunnels including King Fahd Tunnel and Al-Faisaliyah Tunnel,” said Nouh. He added the pilgrims and visitors of the city would be astounded by the art displayed.

“We treat the pilgrims as guests of the city, the Grand Mosque and the Kaaba.

“We want to make sure they enjoy their time in Makkah and have an ingrained memory of their visit.”

He also said *Ramadan decorations are an old tradition of Makkah*. “The decorations usually build up to the festivities of Eid. The municipality is not finished with the decorations and we are working hard to finish the work on time and have it ready for the people and visitors of Makkah.”

http://www.saudigazette.com.sa/index...20150527245153

*




















Arabic: مجسمات مضيئة لتزيين شوارع العاصمة المقدسة » صحيفة مكة الآن*

The holy month of Ramadan quickly approaching too. May Allah (swt) bless us all.​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

@Horus @WebMaster Make this a sticky thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Saif al-Arab said:


> 18 May 2015 - *From the top of the Anjum Hotel Makkah*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For zoom see this link; https://scontent-lga1-1.xx.fbcdn.net...58566300_o.jpg​Insane workplace and scale of the work.
> 
> *The two 420 meter tall upcoming minarets*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Expanded Grand Mosque can accommodate 1.85m visitors*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman chairs the Cabinet session at Al-Salam Palace in Jeddah on Monday._​
> Tuesday, 02 June 2015 - 15 Shaban 1436
> 
> JEDDAH — Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman thanked the people of Makkah region for the warm welcome accorded to him during the pledge of allegiance ceremony held in the Holy City on Sunday.
> 
> The King made the remarks while chairing the weekly session of the Council of Ministers at Al-Salam Palace here on Monday.
> 
> The Cabinet emphasized that King Salman’s inspection tour of the ongoing largest ever expansion in the history of the Grand Mosque shows his keenness to provide the best possible services and facilities for pilgrims and visitors to the holy mosque.
> 
> In a statement to the Saudi Press Agency following the session, Minister of Culture and Information Adel Al-Turaifi said the Cabinet noted that the expansion work will increase the area of the mosque as well as that of the courtyards and mataf (circumambulation area around the Holy Kaaba) to 1.47 million square meters with a capacity to accommodate around 1.85 million worshippers. With the completion of the third and final phase of the expansion, the mataf can accommodate up to 107,000 tawaf performers per hour.
> 
> The Cabinet commended the King Salman Program for Umrah and Visit, which is being implemented for the first time.
> 
> The program to host 1,000 pilgrims to perform Umrah rituals every year is being carried out under the supervision of the Ministry of Islamic Affairs, Endowments, Call and Guidance.
> 
> http://www.saudigazette.com.sa/index...20150602245862
> 
> *Makkah preps for Ramadan with color and light*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday, 27 May 2015
> 
> MAKKAH — The municipality has begun *decorating Makkah’s streets and tunnels* in preparation for the holy month of Ramadan.
> 
> Makkah Municipality’s Maintenance and Lighting Director Bandar Nouh said the fasting month is a “special occasion for Muslims and a very special occasion for Makkah.”
> *
> He said: “We already decorated 2,000 towers and poles and 500 palm trees with 1,700 of string lights measuring 7,000 meters.*
> 
> *“We even installed over 27,000 lights in various designs and 11,000 LED light decorations.”*
> He added the municipality paid special attention to the entrance of the city, Zamzam Square, Jeddah expressway and other main roads.
> 
> “The decorations extended to parking lots, parks and public places and tunnels including King Fahd Tunnel and Al-Faisaliyah Tunnel,” said Nouh. He added the pilgrims and visitors of the city would be astounded by the art displayed.
> 
> “We treat the pilgrims as guests of the city, the Grand Mosque and the Kaaba.
> 
> “We want to make sure they enjoy their time in Makkah and have an ingrained memory of their visit.”
> 
> He also said *Ramadan decorations are an old tradition of Makkah*. “The decorations usually build up to the festivities of Eid. The municipality is not finished with the decorations and we are working hard to finish the work on time and have it ready for the people and visitors of Makkah.”
> 
> http://www.saudigazette.com.sa/index...20150527245153
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabic: مجسمات مضيئة لتزيين شوارع العاصمة المقدسة » صحيفة مكة الآن*
> 
> The holy month of Ramadan quickly approaching too. May Allah (swt) bless us all.​


Post more pictures of Masjid e Nabwi specially green dome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*1.5 million perform first Friday prayer in Ramadan in the two holy mosques*​Abdullah Al-Dhiyabi & Sami Al-Maghamsi
Okaz/Saudi Gazette

*Makkah/Madinah* — Nearly one million worshipers performed the first Friday prayer in the holy month of Ramadan in the Grand Mosque.

Worshipers, Umrah performers and visitors from within the Kingdom and abroad filled all the floors, courtyards and the King Abdullah expansion of the Grand Mosque since the early morning hours of Friday. 

Their rows extended to the districts of the Central Area and roads leading to the Grand Mosque. They performed Friday prayer in an atmosphere of security, safety, comfort, stability, tranquility and devotion. 

Meanwhile, over half a million worshipers performed their first Friday prayer in the holy month in the Prophet’s Mosque in Madinah. They were provided with the best services.

http://www.saudigazette.com.sa/index...20150620247864

*Ramadan 1436*​






























الرئاسة العامة لشؤون المسجد الحرام والمسجد النبوي​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Jabal Omar Project (beautiful traces of traditional Hijazi architecture):






Al-Masjid An-Nabawi

















Mataf phase III yet to open as can be seen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Restoration and opening of the 800 year old Shafi'i mosque in Jeddah.*​



































Ramadan Mubarak to all the readers of this thread.

*‘Peace in Prophet’s Mosque incomparable’*





Hussain Fazal​YUSUF MOHAMMED

Published — Monday 22 June 2015

Last update 23 June 2015 2:17 am

*MADINAH*: Spending time in the month of Ramadan in Madinah has a distinct taste and flavor, and the tranquility and peace in the Prophet’s Mosque cannot be described in words, says Pakistani pilgrim Hussain Fazal.
Fazal told Arab News that he spends most of his time in the Prophet’s Mosque reading the Qur’an, performing prayers, having the iftar meal and performing Taraweeh prayers.
He said the beauty of the place lies at iftar time, when Muslims, seated together and side by side along Ramadan tables, embodying the finest example in cohesion, where there is no difference between Arabs and non-Arabs.
“We see the workers after sunset prayers in the process of cleaning the external squares of the Prophet’s Mosque using advanced machinery. Guidance to pilgrims by personnel deployed in various locations of the Prophet’s Mosque is also commendable,” said Fazal.
The Pakistani pilgrim talked about his program in Madinah, where he visited the historical and Islamic mosques such as Quba, Al-Jumma mosque, Al-Ghama and the seven mosques. He also visited sites of Battle Uhud and the Trench Battle.
“I also visited the Othman well and Salman Al-Faresi farm, and wandered in the markets and malls in the central zone near the Prophet’s Mosque.”
The Umrah trip cost SR5,000.

Saudi Arabia | Arab News

@Desert Fox

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

Saif al-Arab said:


> *Restoration and opening of the 800 year old Shafi'i mosque in Jeddah.*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramadan Mubarak to all the readers of this thread.



MashaAllah its a really beautiful mosque. A lot of these old structures should be preserved as they are a reminder of Islamic history. Its very unfortunate that the Islamic Architectural buildings in Syria and Iraq which were left untouched by successive Caliphates and Islamic empires in the past have now been destroyed by the recent conflicts. It's almost like those behind the destruction have an agenda to destroy reminders of Islamic heritage and history.

*


Saif al-Arab said:



‘Peace in Prophet’s Mosque incomparable’

Click to expand...

*


Saif al-Arab said:


> Hussain Fazal





Saif al-Arab said:


> YUSUF MOHAMMED
> 
> Published — Monday 22 June 2015
> 
> Last update 23 June 2015 2:17 am
> 
> *MADINAH*: Spending time in the month of Ramadan in Madinah has a distinct taste and flavor, and the tranquility and peace in the Prophet’s Mosque cannot be described in words, says Pakistani pilgrim Hussain Fazal.
> Fazal told Arab News that he spends most of his time in the Prophet’s Mosque reading the Qur’an, performing prayers, having the iftar meal and performing Taraweeh prayers.
> He said the beauty of the place lies at iftar time, when Muslims, seated together and side by side along Ramadan tables, embodying the finest example in cohesion, where there is no difference between Arabs and non-Arabs.
> “We see the workers after sunset prayers in the process of cleaning the external squares of the Prophet’s Mosque using advanced machinery. Guidance to pilgrims by personnel deployed in various locations of the Prophet’s Mosque is also commendable,” said Fazal.
> The Pakistani pilgrim talked about his program in Madinah, where he visited the historical and Islamic mosques such as Quba, Al-Jumma mosque, Al-Ghama and the seven mosques. He also visited sites of Battle Uhud and the Trench Battle.
> “I also visited the Othman well and Salman Al-Faresi farm, and wandered in the markets and malls in the central zone near the Prophet’s Mosque.”
> The Umrah trip cost SR5,000.
> 
> Saudi Arabia | Arab News
> 
> @Desert Fox


It must be a great privilege to be in the Mosque of the Prophet (PBUH), especially in this holy month i could imagine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

Saif al-Arab said:


> *Restoration and opening of the 800 year old Shafi'i mosque in Jeddah.*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramadan Mubarak to all the readers of this thread.
> 
> *‘Peace in Prophet’s Mosque incomparable’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hussain Fazal​YUSUF MOHAMMED
> 
> Published — Monday 22 June 2015
> 
> Last update 23 June 2015 2:17 am
> 
> *MADINAH*: Spending time in the month of Ramadan in Madinah has a distinct taste and flavor, and the tranquility and peace in the Prophet’s Mosque cannot be described in words, says Pakistani pilgrim Hussain Fazal.
> Fazal told Arab News that he spends most of his time in the Prophet’s Mosque reading the Qur’an, performing prayers, having the iftar meal and performing Taraweeh prayers.
> He said the beauty of the place lies at iftar time, when Muslims, seated together and side by side along Ramadan tables, embodying the finest example in cohesion, where there is no difference between Arabs and non-Arabs.
> “We see the workers after sunset prayers in the process of cleaning the external squares of the Prophet’s Mosque using advanced machinery. Guidance to pilgrims by personnel deployed in various locations of the Prophet’s Mosque is also commendable,” said Fazal.
> The Pakistani pilgrim talked about his program in Madinah, where he visited the historical and Islamic mosques such as Quba, Al-Jumma mosque, Al-Ghama and the seven mosques. He also visited sites of Battle Uhud and the Trench Battle.
> “I also visited the Othman well and Salman Al-Faresi farm, and wandered in the markets and malls in the central zone near the Prophet’s Mosque.”
> The Umrah trip cost SR5,000.
> 
> Saudi Arabia | Arab News
> 
> @Desert Fox



Thanks For the pics! 

I'm pretty sure the Shafi mosque is 1400 years old and not 800.

It was one of the first mosques in Jeddah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

azzo said:


> Thanks For the pics!
> 
> I'm pretty sure the Shafi mosque is 1400 years old and not 800.
> 
> It was one of the first mosques in Jeddah.



Yes, the original one was built during the era of Caliph Uthman ibn Affan (ra) almost 1400 years ago but the current design was built 800 years ago. That's what I meant with 800 years old.

The renovation work is excellent indeed. Renovations works are the best when something old but newly renovated appears old.



Desert Fox said:


> MashaAllah its a really beautiful mosque. A lot of these old structures should be preserved as they are a reminder of Islamic history. Its very unfortunate that the Islamic Architectural buildings in Syria and Iraq which were left untouched by successive Caliphates and Islamic empires in the past have now been destroyed by the recent conflicts. It's almost like those behind the destruction have an agenda to destroy reminders of Islamic heritage and history.
> 
> ​
> It must be a great privilege to be in the Mosque of the Prophet (PBUH), especially in this holy month i could imagine.



No doubt that the crimes of the ISIS psychopaths in Northern Iraq and Eastern Syria have destroyed a lot of ancient Islamic, Arab, Semitic and Greco-Roman heritage that was millennium old and a pride for those regions of the world. Luckily most if not everything can be rebuilt.

Check this out brother.

Ancient structures rebuilt using 3D-printed bricks - tech - 14 February 2014 - New Scientist

Yes, it is something truly special. Especially the afternoons and nights IMO. If you ever plan to visit then wait 2-3 years if possible when all the construction work is finished. Makes for a better "once in a life time hajj or umrah trip". In case you cannot visit again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

Saif al-Arab said:


> No doubt that the crimes of the ISIS psychopaths in Northern Iraq and Eastern Syria have destroyed a lot of ancient Islamic, Arab, Semitic and Greco-Roman heritage that was millennium old and a pride for those regions of the world. Luckily most if not everything can be rebuilt.
> 
> Check this out brother.
> 
> Ancient structures rebuilt using 3D-printed bricks - tech - 14 February 2014 - New Scientist


It is a marvel of technological advancement that ruins can be restored to their previous state.




Saif al-Arab said:


> Yes, it is something truly special. Especially the afternoons and nights IMO. If you ever plan to visit then wait 2-3 years if possible when all the construction work is finished. Makes for a better "once in a life time hajj or umrah trip". In case you cannot visit again.


Yes , InshaAllah when i have the opportunity i will definitely make pilgrimage to the Holy Land and visit the Mosque of the Prophet (PBUH).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Desert Fox said:


> It is a marvel of technological advancement that ruins can be restored to their previous state.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , InshaAllah when i have the opportunity i will definitely make pilgrimage to the Holy Land and visit the Mosque of the Prophet (PBUH).



Yes, indeed.

Insha'Allah you will get the opportunity to do just that. Please take my advice into consideration though if possible. Similarly I hope to visit Pakistan one day especially the North but also the coastal areas along the Arabian Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

Saif al-Arab said:


> Yes, indeed.
> 
> Insha'Allah you will get the opportunity to do just that. Please take my advice into consideration though if possible. Similarly I hope to visit Pakistan one day especially the North but also the coastal areas along the Arabian Sea.


Yes InshaAllah i will definitely take your advice into consideration and will make pilgrimage whenever the construction is completed. Besides the holy sites i would also like to visit some of those breathtaking places of which you have posted pictures of in your thread about the Arab world, particularly the Arabian peninsula. And yes InshaAllah when you decide to visit Pakistan do visit the Northern Areas, particularly Azad Kashmir as its very beautiful not to mention it is one of the more peaceful parts of Pakistan, also take a trip on the Karakoram Highway which is also in the North, a marvel of human engineering.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Desert Fox said:


> Yes InshaAllah i will definitely take your advice into consideration and will make pilgrimage whenever the construction is completed. Besides the holy sites i would also like to visit some of those breathtaking places of which you have posted pictures of in your thread about the Arab world, particularly the Arabian peninsula. And yes InshaAllah when you decide to visit Pakistan do visit the Northern Areas, particularly Azad Kashmir as its very beautiful not to mention it is one of the more peaceful parts of Pakistan, also take a trip on the Karakoram Highway which is also in the North, a marvel of human engineering.



I can highly recommend doing just that as it would safe a lot of headache.

Pakistan is extremely beautiful. I have posted photos of Pakistan too on the photo section of PDF but that's a long time ago. You have some of the most beautiful mountains in the world and some of the very tallest alongside with Nepal, China and Kashmir. I suggest visiting Flickr.com. There are many stunning photos of Pakistan and other areas of the world.

Pakistan could definitely become a huge hit for tourists worldwide if stability was reached.

I hope that our regions and countries can develop further and that peace and stability can emerge and some unfortunate cultural traits will be corrected among our people so we can move forward again like we did throughout much of history. I think that it is time for our generation (young one) to regain some honor again at least. Those of us that have lived in the West or are even born there have a special responsibility (IMO) to help our native countries improve.

Sorry for going off-topic. Just an important topic.

@azzo etc. please feel free to contribute as well if you want to in this thread. Pakistani users based in KSA are also very welcome to post especially those based in Makkah or Madinah if there are such users here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Desert Fox

Saif al-Arab said:


> I can highly recommend doing just that as it would safe a lot of headache.


I trust you enough to take your advice on that.



Saif al-Arab said:


> Pakistan is extremely beautiful. I have posted photos of Pakistan too on the photo section of PDF but that's a long time ago. You have some of the most beautiful mountains in the world and some of the very tallest alongside with Nepal, China and Kashmir. I suggest visiting Flickr.com. There are many stunning photos of Pakistan and other areas of the world.
> 
> Pakistan could definitely become a huge hit for tourists worldwide if stability was reached.


Yes, we have a very diverse and beautiful geography. A lot of mountaineers and paragliders visit Pakistan's northern region just to experience the mountains. And that despite all of the negative publicity Pakistan gets in the world media. But we still have a long way to go in unlocking our true potential as a tourist destination. And as you rightfully pointed out stability is the main key to that. Hopefully we are able to achieve that in Pakistan within my lifetime.

The Arab world itself is also very rich in stunning natural beauty as well as historical monuments of art and architectural marvels. I always felt like there was something very rich and enchanting about the Arab world and the desert in particular, and eventhough im aware that the Arab world's geography is so much more diverse than just desert landscape but for some reason i find a starry night in a desert to be very enchanting and ive read about Arab poets of the past being inspired by its beauty, and also the Islamic and pre-Islamic history which manifests itself in the ancient buildings and monuments left behind by many a civilizations as a testimony to their past glory. Hopefully that region sees stability in our lifetimes as i would love to tour the entire Arab world.






Saif al-Arab said:


> I hope that our regions and countries can develop further and that peace and stability can emerge and some unfortunate cultural traits will be corrected among our people so we can move forward again like we did throughout much of history. I think that it is time for our generation (young one) to regain some honor again at least. Those of us that have lived in the West or are even born there have a special responsibility (IMO) to help our native countries improve.
> 
> Sorry for going off-topic. Just an important topic.
> 
> @azzo etc. please feel free to contribute as well if you want to in this thread. Pakistani users based in KSA are also very welcome to post especially those based in Makkah or Madinah if there are such users here.


Yeah, i completely agree with you in this regard. Its a lot of work, and it ain't gonna be easy but someone's gotta do it and better to work towards achieving that goal now rather than leaving it for future generations. I would love to see Pakistan's ties with the Arab world grow stronger and hopefully we can do our part in resolving the conflicts and promoting peace in our own country as well as working to achieve a similar goal with our Arab allies in the middle east.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Desert Fox said:


> I trust you enough to take your advice on that.
> 
> 
> Yes, we have a very diverse and beautiful geography. A lot of mountaineers and paragliders visit Pakistan's northern region just to experience the mountains. And that despite all of the negative publicity Pakistan gets in the world media. But we still have a long way to go in unlocking our true potential as a tourist destination. And as you rightfully pointed out stability is the main key to that. Hopefully we are able to achieve that in Pakistan within my lifetime.
> 
> The Arab world itself is also very rich in stunning natural beauty as well as historical monuments of art and architectural marvels. I always felt like there was something very rich and enchanting about the Arab world and the desert in particular, and eventhough im aware that the Arab world's geography is so much more diverse than just desert landscape but for some reason i find a starry night in a desert to be very enchanting and ive read about Arab poets of the past being inspired by its beauty, and also the Islamic and pre-Islamic history which manifests itself in the ancient buildings and monuments left behind by many a civilizations as a testimony to their past glory. Hopefully that region sees stability in our lifetimes as i would love to tour the entire Arab world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i completely agree with you in this regard. Its a lot of work, and it ain't gonna be easy but someone's gotta do it and better to work towards achieving that goal now rather than leaving it for future generations. I would love to see Pakistan's ties with the Arab world grow stronger and hopefully we can do our part in resolving the conflicts and promoting peace in our own country as well as working to achieve a similar goal with our Arab allies in the middle east.



Thank you for the praise and detailed post.

The Arab world is indeed home to many ancient civilizations, a lot of heritage and great diversity but it is quite unfair to compare 1 country (Pakistan) with the entire Arab world due to the big differences in terms of size. Having said that Pakistan is a very diverse country.

I am glad that you liked this thread below.

The Arabian Peninsula and Arab world in photos

Amen to that brother. Let's hope and pray for better times but that alone won't solve the problems. We need sane and hardworking minds. A lot of them. Unfortunately it does not look good right now in certain Arab countries and regions of Pakistan.

Anyway back to topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*1.2 million perform Friday prayers at Grand Mosque*






‘BE CLOSE TO ALLAH’: Al-Sheikh Saleh Al-Taleb delivers the sermon
at the Grand Mosque in Makkah on Friday.​Saturday 27 June 2015

JEDDAH: Take advantage of Ramadan and put in the best efforts to be close to Allah, Al-Sheikh Saleh Al-Taleb exhorted Muslims at the Grand Mosque in Makkah during his Friday sermon. As many as 1.2 million Muslims performed the congregational prayers at the mosque.

Director of Media and Communication General at the General Presidency of the Two Holy Mosques, Ahmed bin Mohammed Al-Mansouri, said the presidency has created an integrated system of services, including cleaning, maintenance and operation at the Grand Mosque.

“The presidency provides guidance in all languages through its offices to answer the queries of pilgrims. It has also provided *one million copies of the Holy Qur’an* at the mosque. King Abdullah Project for *Translation of Friday sermons* with sign languages is also helping many,” he said.

According to Al-Mansouri, the presidency has organized the entry and exit of worshipers through *160 gates*, leading to the Grand Mosque with a *dozen electric escalators* and *10,000 free trollies* for the disabled.

“The Grand Mosque has *17,000 carpets*. A special service is provided to pilgrims for their luggage at nominal rates, which helps them avoid carrying the same inside the mosque.” There are *250 fans* to mitigate the summer heat in the courtyards of the Grand Mosque.

The presidency has taken advantage of the three phases of the Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Abdullah Expansion Project to raise the capacity of Al-Mataf, in addition to northern yards *Ajiyad Bridge* which has been linked to the first floor of the third phase of the expansion project, Al-Mansouri added.

1.2 million perform Friday prayers at Grand Mosque | Arab News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

1 July 2015






*Dubai Sat-2 captures image of Makkah from space*

*  DubaiSat-2 provides high quality satellite imagery to several institutions. *

Celebrating the Holy month of Ramadan, DubaiSat-2 satellite owned and operated by the Mohammed Bin Rashid Space Centre (MBRSC) captured a one meter resolution image of the holy city of Makkah from outer space.

DubaiSat-2 provides high quality satellite imagery to several institutions, inside and outside of the UAE, that can be used in urban planning, disaster management, environmental monitoring, mapping and scientific research.

Dubai Sat-2 captures image of Makkah from space - Khaleej Times





--------------------------------------




Speaking of Sheikh Dr Abdul Rahman Al Sudais:


------------------------------

27 June 2015






*Over 10,000 turn up to hear Sheikh Sudais at Zabeel Mosque
 Saudi grand mufti leads Taraweeh prayers in Dubai. *

More than 10,000 Muslims turned up at Dubai’s Zabeel Mosque on Thursday evening for a special taraweeh prayer.

Sheikh Dr Abdul Rahman Al Sudais, imam of the Grand Mosque in the holy city of Makkah who lead the congregation, also spoke after the prayers in a special talk. The celebrated imam is known for his tuneful and emotional recitation of the Quran.

Rugs and carpets extended well outside the mosque’s main entrance as worshippers overflowed into the parking area. Mohammed Izhan, a student in Dubai was one of the faithful who came early to find a spot inside the mosque.

“There was no way I could miss this opportunity and I was planning to be here since the last one week. For any Muslim, this was a golden opportunity because it isn’t everyday we get to pray behind such a well-known reciter of the Holy Quran. I was lucky to find a spot in the third rows and the experience was simply amazing,” he said.

Dawood from Kenya was among the thousands of people who had made his way to the mosque.

“I have only heard him on radio. When I came to know that he would lead the prayers in Dubai, I didn’t want to miss hearing him in real life. His recitation is perfect,” said Dawood.

Abdul Salam, a Moroccan expat knew about the taraaweeh prayers from his colleagues.

“Obviously we know Sheikh Sudais is the imam of Makkah’s grand mosque and it is an honour. We haven’t been to Haj yet and I came here to pray behind him just to get a feeling. It is a beautiful masjid and I came here to hear his voice, which is known to Muslims all over the world,” he said. Traffic to the area was cordoned off shortly after Iftar with special buses by Dubai’s Road and Transport Authority (RTA) helping people reach the venue from Zaabeel park.

Over 10,000 turn up to hear Sheikh Sudais at Zabeel Mosque - Khaleej Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

​A picture is worth a thousand words, it is said. In this case it's several thousands words. Subhanallah!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

​*Phase I: *Expansion towards eastern side adding 6 new minarets.
*Phase II: *Expansion towards Western side adding 6 new minarets and extension of Bab Salam.
*Phase III:* Expansion towards northern side is postponed until an alternative accommodation for pilgrims is found.











*
The new face of Madinah*




​Published — Sunday 5 July 2015
​Huge projects change the faces of cities and great ambitions help create such projects. Madinah had its date with a quantum leap to usher in a new era of urban development. Such huge projects help achieve formidable civilization advancements and significant progress.
The Darb Al-Sunnah Project is one of the mega-projects which will open up a new enormous atmosphere for the development of Madinah between the Prophet’s Mosque and the Quba Mosque. This is a road which is 3 km-long. It will also have land development projects for hotels and residential towers. It will be connected with the urban heritage of Madinah. Once completed it will be the lifeline of the holy city.
During his visit, Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman inaugurated Prince Mohammed bin Abdul Aziz Airport which is considered a major architectural masterpiece. This airport will cater to visitors of the Prophet’s Mosque whether they come from within the country or abroad.
The government has enough will to make these projects a reality without keeping these ideas locked inside drawers. The supervision of King Salman and the launch of these projects by him personally has sent a strong message of how much the Saudi leadership is concerned about development in Madinah. The kind of importance Madinah Gov. Prince Faisal bin Salman is giving to these projects actually determines the fixed time frame for execution of the plan and it makes clear that he has a clear vision of the city’s development. It will also help achieve interests of the visitors to the Prophet’s Mosque.
The Darb Al-Sunnah Project is a stepping stone in the development of Madinah along with the projects of the Madinah Development Authority. The first phase includes a university, a project of green and renewable energy, Madinah Specialty Hospital and King Abdul Aziz Complex of Libraries.
Madinah is ushering in a new era. The government has made massive investments in expansion of the Prophet’s Mosque. It is clear that after the completion of these projects, opportunities for major developments will open.
This will positively reflect on the social and economic condition of the people of Madinah. Prince Faisal bin Salman has plunged into this developmental project as head of the Supreme Authority of Development of Madinah. He has successfully made integration between various ideas and visions from different sides, putting them together to achieve development for the happiness of mankind.

The new face of Madinah | Arab News




*
Record 14 million visit Makkah in 16 days*​
ARAB NEWS
Published — Tuesday 7 July 2015
JEDDAH: *More than 14 million worshippers and pilgrims visited Makkah in the first 16 days of Ramadan, a 40 percent increase compared to the same period last year.*
These figures were unveiled at a meeting of the Central Haj Committee, chaired by Makkah Gov. Prince Khaled Al-Faisal, a local publication has reported.
During the meeting, Prince Khaled reviewed the achievements of the committee duirng the Umrah season and plans for the last 10 days of Ramadan.
Salah Saqr, the secretary of the committee, reported the latest figures, and said more than 650,000 vehicles were involved in transporting pilgrims so far. *“The plan for this Ramadan involves transporting 25 million people in 30 days,” he said.*
Issa Mohammed Rawas, undersecretary at the Ministry of Haj, said 5 million foreign pilgrims have arrived to perform Umrah so far, with over 3.7 million traveling through King Abdul Aziz International Airport in Jeddah.
A total of 1.3 million came through Prince Mohammad bin Abdulaziz International Airport in Madinah, 114,646 via Yanbu Airport, 23,539 via Jeddah Islamic Port and 18,658 through Yanbu Commercial Port, said Rawas.
*The meeting participants also discussed the new smart phone application that helps pilgrims perform their rituals in more than 34 languages.*

Record 14 million visit Makkah in 16 days | Arab News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## B@KH

SR98,000 for hotel room in Makkah | GulfNews.com

SR98,000 for hotel room in Makkah

Manama: Rooms in hotels overlooking the Grand Mosque in Makkah have fetched SR98,000 (Dh95,981) a night in the last ten days of Ramadan, reports from the holy city said.

Tourism experts attributed the record prices to the role of middlemen who abuse the accommodation markets during the Muslim sacred month in the most sacred city for Muslims.

Hundreds of thousands of worshippers from around the world flock to Makkah to perform prayers, pushing up the demand for hotel rooms, particularly in the vicinity of the Grand Mosque.

“We have had a room occupancy rate of 100 per cent during the last ten days of Ramadan,” Majdi Younis, from the tourism and heritage commission in Makkah, said. “This has been a highly successful Ramadan.”

Prices for rooms in five-star hotels overlooking the Grand Mosque varied between SR1,400 and SR2,000 in the first 20 days of Ramadan, _Al Hayat _daily reported.

However, prices went up to between SR28,000 and SR40,000 in the last ten days. The figures rocketed in some cases to close to SR100,000 after middlemen created a black market taking advantage of the huge demand.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Mekkah by CamelKW, on Flickr​*



​*


البائكة الجنوبية الشرقية: 412هـ - 1021م by aboumyriam2000, on Flickr



by birklund, on Flickr








The Palace - ( An Najaf - Iraq) by Hussain Isa, on Flickr

[URL='https://flic.kr/p/pD6FMC']

Aashura - Shrine of Imam Hussain(as) - Karbala, Iraq by K.a.m.i.l., on Flickr[/URL]​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

Its amazing to note that how so many lakhs of people are managed so able by administration there, it might be a mammoth task

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

[Bregs] said:


> Its amazing to note that how so many lakhs of people are managed so able by administration there, it might be a mammoth task



It's a logistical nightmare at times. 16 million visitors in Makkah alone in the past 14 days (see post 323). Have no mistakes for each year that passes the demand grows hence the necessary and enormous expansion projects that I and others have covered in this very thread.

Makkah and Madinah literarily never sleep. Each hour throughout the entire year worshippers are present. You guys in India have experience with large crowds during religious festivals too though. KSA and India are probably the best equipped countries for such events based on experience and history.


































​Notice that the expansion project in the Masjid al-Haram is far from finished nor the areas around it (developments). We are still years away from that. In fact improvements will have to be made all the time. In 10-15 years time another huge expansion is likely to be needed. I can't imagine how Makkah and Madinah will look in 100 years time for instance. Maybe both will reach the Red Sea!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

Saif al-Arab said:


> It's a logistical nightmare at times. 16 million visitors in Makkah alone in the past 14 days (see post 323). Have no mistakes for each year that passes the demand grows hence the necessary and enormous expansion projects that I and others have covered in this very thread.
> 
> Makkah and Madinah literarily never sleep. Each hour throughout the entire year worshippers are present. You guys in India have experience with large crowds during religious festivals too though. KSA and India are probably the best equipped countries for such events based on experience and history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Notice that the expansion project in the Masjid al-Haram is far from finished nor the areas around it (developments). We are still years away from that. In fact improvements will have to be made all the time. In 10-15 years time another huge expansion is likely to be needed. I can't imagine how Makkah and Madinah will look in 100 years time for instance. Maybe both will reach the Red Sea!




Yes such large pilgrimages are managed in Kumbh mela in India too, 

but here in mecca and madina it seems construction to expand never stops and in pics it looks oasis on earth may be a divine place is naturally blessed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

[Bregs] said:


> Yes such large pilgrimages are managed in Kumbh mela in India too,
> 
> but here in mecca and madina it seems construction to expand never stops and in pics it looks oasis on earth may be a divine place is naturally blessed



Yes, I have seen photos from that religious festival and read about it and it's also very impressive.

Such players have a special aura about them due to their significance and the faithful people that make them alive. It is the same case with all holy sites of the world. From Western Wall to the Vatican.

If you are interested in seeing more photos from KSA and the Arab world you are welcome to visit those two quality threads below.

Saudi Arabia in Pictures | Page 81

The Arabian Peninsula and Arab world in photos

Kaaba from the air:




​As one can see the mataf is yet to be completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Madinah Eid festivities to be held at 36 sites*






​ARAB NEWS

Published — Thursday 16 July 2015

Last update 16 July 2015 1:43 am

MADINAH: Madinah is set for a grand Eid Al-Fitr celebration with cultural and social programs, including competitions, plays and poetry recitation, at 36 locations. The celebrations were launched by Mayor Khaled Al-Taher after the Isha prayers on Tuesday, reported a local publication.
Al-Taher said that the the programs have been organized in cooperation with Saudi Commission for Tourism and National Heritage. "The municipality has completed all the preparations and is ready to launch the Taiba celebrations, during which prizes will be given to the winners of various events. The heritage Madinah neighborhood located in the King Fahd Park will receive visitors from the first day of Eid." 
He said the activities are being organized by the Madinah municipality in line with the vision of Gov. Prince Faisal bin Salman to provide entertainment to nationals and residents during Eid holidays.

Madinah Eid festivities to be held at 36 sites | Arab News


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*King launches key Grand Mosque expansion projects
*
King launches key Grand Mosque expansion projects | Front Page | Saudi Gazette​Somehow I cannot post the entire article above without my post "disappearing". Extremely strange I have to admit.

Anyway in short the total area of the existing Al-Masjid Al-Haram is 356,000 sq. meters accommodating worshippers while the new expansion will cover an area of 456,000 sq. meters will accommodate an additional 1.2 million faithful. Courtyards of the Al-Masjid Al-Haram will hold more than 250.000 worshippers.







------------------------





























*Expanded mataf can be utilized this Haj*​
Wednesday, July 22, 2015 10:17 PM
*Khaled Al-Humaidi*
Okaz/Saudi Gazette

MAKKAH — Work has resumed on the third phase of the expansion of the Grand Mosque to increase the capacity of the Mataf (circular walkway around the Kaaba), with *government officials hoping the work will be completed before this year’s Haj.*

Sultan Al-Qurashi, director of the department of projects at the Presidency of the Affairs of the Two Holy Mosques, said the expansion of the mataf has reached an advanced stage and it will be *ready for use during the upcoming Haj, which falls in September.*

According to Al-Qurashi, the *pillars supporting the mataf levels are currently 94 percent complete, while the ceilings are around 85 percent complete.*

“About *40 percent of the reconstruction of the Abbasid and Ottoman portico in the mataf area has been completed*,” he said.

Al-Qurashi said the presidency has worked with the contractors carrying out the expansion to *increase the daily productivity in an effort to complete the project on time* for the benefit of Haj pilgrims.

The *temporary fences, along with the makeshift suspended mataf, are scheduled to be removed before this year’s Haj*.

With the completion of the expansion project, the *capacity of the mataf will double to 105,000 worshipers *circumambulating the Kaaba in an hour.

*Work on the project had stopped earlier in June for 45 days for Ramadan.*

*Expanded mataf can be utilized this Haj | Front Page | Saudi Gazette*

*Jabal Omar project*​



Notice the traditional Hijazi architecture. It's a nice and needed touch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Madinah expects visitors' number to reach more than 56 million in 2050*





Madinah, 15 Shaaban 1436 H, June 2, 2015, SPA​
A study conducted recently by the Chamber of Commerce and Industry in Madinah has expected that the population of Madinah reaches by 2050 about 4 million people, and that the number of visitors jumps from inside and outside the Kingdom to more than 56 million visitors by 2050.

The study included all sectors that form economy axes and the trends of investments and investors until 2050.

http://www.spa.gov.sa/english/print.php?id=1368072

*Prophet's (saws) Mosque expansion updates*

May 2015
























​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Expansion site at the Al-Masjid an-Nabawi in the holy city of Madinah



















Fourth expansion in Al-Masjid al-Haram in the holy city of Makkah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Continued

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Wonderful images from Makkah / and Prophet's mosque

Admirable effort by Saudi government for benefit of all muslims visiting the two holy places 

Remarkable expansion I could barely recognize so many land mark areas so much change

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Wonderful images from Makkah / and Prophet's mosque
> 
> Admirable effort by Saudi government for benefit of all muslims visiting the two holy places
> 
> Remarkable expansion I could barely recognize so many land mark areas so much change



Brother, it is far from finished work. What you see on this page (23) and the previous ones are not the finished work. Far from it. Also I highly recommend taken a look at the entire thread.

Also Makkah and Madinah are in a constant evolution and this is not strange when you think about news like this one below:

*Madinah expects visitors' number to reach more than 56 million in 2050*​




Madinah, 15 Shaaban 1436 H, June 2, 2015, SPA​
A study conducted recently by the Chamber of Commerce and Industry in Madinah has expected that the population of Madinah reaches by 2050 about 4 million people, and that the number of visitors jumps from inside and outside the Kingdom to more than 56 million visitors by 2050.

The study included all sectors that form economy axes and the trends of investments and investors until 2050.

http://www.spa.gov.sa/english/print.php?id=1368072

There will be many, many, many future expansions. This is neither the first one or the last one.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

The new transportation , hotel for visitors and the new architecture and design is really something. If my memory correct Saudi Aramco used to work on the expansion projects in past.

The road work for pedestrians for Hajj and train service also great services

Nice to see some of the older items saved in Museum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Hajj 1436.





















Stamp.





Mina.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Roof progress*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*New model of Al-Masjid Al-Haram*









*^^^ Bab Al-Fath ............................................................……^^^ Bab Al-Umrah*





*Area of Bab Abdul-Aziz and Safa minaret*





*Bab Al-Umrah: Gate Now and in Future*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Mina & Mount Arafat last week*​








































Hottest Hajj in 20 years in terms of temperature despite several days with rain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

What a great touch of traditional Hijazi architecture with a modern touch.

Part of the Jabal Omar Project:






Just great.

Madinah expansion ongoing:






*Al-Masha'er Metro in Makkah






























*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Haramain railway to replace pilgrim buses by December 2016*




JEDDAH: The Haramain high-speed railway will replace most buses transporting pilgrims between Makkah and Madinah by December 2016.

There would be *35 trains operational next year to serve more than 2 million pilgrims*, a local Haramain official was quoted as saying recently by a local publication. *Each train would have 15 carriages and 3 first class carriages*, he said.

*Work has now been completed on the train stations in Madinah and Rabigh*’s King Abdullah Economic City. *The stations in Makkah and Jeddah are almost complete*, according to the official.

Testing has begun on the lines between Madinah and Rabigh. The work on signals, electricity infrastructure and other systems are also well advanced.

“The Haramain trains will travel at a *speed of more than 300 km/h*. A trip between Jeddah and Makkah will take only half an hour, while one between Jeddah and Madinah will take about 2 hours,” said the official.

*Haramain railway to replace pilgrim buses in 2016 | Arab News*

*Expansion project of King Abdul-Aziz Airport in Jeddah to increase the capacity to 80 million passengers*





















*KAIA City Proposal*















King Abdulaziz International Airport - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Some photos from Hajj this year*




































​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

The Sudanese-American innovator, Ahmad Muhammad (14), who was arrested in the US for absurd reasons took part in this year's Hajj as a personal guest of King Salman.

Here is the story:

Ahmed Mohamed: No charges for boy, 14, arrested over clock - BBC News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Madinah from air (Hajj 1436)*​


























*Hijaz Railway Museum*





*Quba Mosque*





*Qiblatain Mosque*



​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Al-Jummah Mosque*




*
Miqat Mosque*




















*Al-Khandaq battle site*








*Battle of Uhud site*



​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Continued*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*SR500-billion Madinah projects on track*





Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman is briefed by Madinah Gov.
Prince Faisal bin Salman of new projects in Madinah in this file picture.​
Tuesday 15 September 2015

MADINAH: The massive SR500 billion expansion projects under way in Madinah are on track and becoming a reality for all to see, said Prince Faisal bin Salman, governor of the city, here recently.

Speaking at the opening of a forum and exhibition on the city’s projects, Prince Faisal said the construction includes the extension to the Prophet’s Mosque and various health services and security projects approved by Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman.

In his address, Prince Faisal said that Islam encourages the development of land to keep up with technological changes and advances. It was an essential part of all civilizations, aimed at providing the best possible services to people.

Madinah was changing so that it could meet the conditions and needs of society, and ensure that pilgrims and visitors from here and abroad can visit in safety and comfort.




Prince Faisal said the city’s administrators have formed a committee to execute and monitor all projects. The committee would make sure that all contractors respect and protect the city’s Islamic architectural heritage.

“These sites and treasures are cared for and documented by the Saudi Commission for Tourism and National Heritage (SCTNH), the specialized authority entrusted with preserving all sites connected with the life of the Prophet, peace be upon him.”

He said that the SCTNH had documented much of the heritage “related to that glorious period, to help the younger generation of Muslims maintain strong ties with their rich Islamic history.”

“The construction and development activities will, God willing, go hand in hand with identifying, recording and documenting religious, cultural and noteworthy architectural sites, as well as working diligently to protect and preserve them according to the highest world standards, which is of utmost importance.”

“We are both hopeful and keen that the basic development and construction remain as faithful as possible to the identity of the place, the design style, and the social and natural environment.”

Prince Faisal said that the development of Saudi Arabia, particularly in Makkah and Madinah, has been taking place consistently since the days of the late King Abdul Aziz, the Kingdom’s founder.

“This has now continued under King Salman, reflecting the balance between meeting the needs of the people, visitors and pilgrims, and preserving the great cultural heritage of this land.”

Earlier this year, King Salman approved the Darb Al-Sunnah Project, which is being developed under the Madinah Development Authority, according to Prince Faisal, the president of the body.




Prince Faisal had thanked the king for approving the 3-km development between the Prophet’s Mosque and Quba Mosque. In a telegram to the king, the prince said the project would upgrade the area, while protecting the original architecture of Madinah.

He said the project takes into account palm farms surrounding the mosque, which would provide visitors and residents with recreational facilities. It includes the King Abdulaziz Complex for Waqf Libraries, that enhances the city’s role as a cultural icon in the Islamic world, he said.

King Salman had earlier this year also launched the revamped Prince Mohammed bin Abdul Aziz Airport that would cater for increasing numbers of local and international visitors.

Heralding a new era of public-private partnership in the Kingdom’s aviation history, the iconic project, spread over an area of 4 million square meters, is the Kingdom’s first airport constructed and operated entirely by the private sector.

Occupying an area of 4 million square meters, the new airport would in its first phase handle 8 million passengers a year, rising to 18 million in the second phase, and then 40 million after the third and final phase.

The General Authority of Civil Aviation (GACA) has been operating the airport on a trial basis since April to check systems. It is the first airport in the Kingdom constructed and operated entirely by the private sector.

GACA raised financing by forming partnerships with Saudi and foreign companies. The project was won by a consortium consisting of Al-Rajhi Holding Group, Saudi Oger and TAV Airports Holding. The total investment for the first phase is $1.2 billion funded by the National Commercial Bank, Saudi British Bank and Arab National Bank, under the supervision of the International Finance Authority, a member of the World Bank Group.




The main travelers’ building covers 155,000 square meters and has 72 check-in counters, of which eight are for larger size baggage, 24 counters for self-check-in services, 26 passport counters for departures and the same number for arrivals. There is seating for 4,000 people.

Technologically advanced services include 36 elevators, 28 escalators and 23 conveyor belts, to facilitate and speed up the movement of passengers and luggage inside the passenger terminal complex.

In addition, the new airport features local and international shops, restaurants, and cafes, banking, and transport services including buses and taxis. Six external terminals have been built over an area of 10,000 square meters, and are close to the Haj terminal to speed up procedures.

It is the first facility in the world outside America to abide by the standards for energy use stipulated by the United States Green Building Council.

The city’s massive facelift is expected to cost around SR500 billion over the coming few years, according to economists. An estimated 2.6 million people would live in the city within the next 25 years, with 12.2 million expected to visit annually, they said.

Yousuf Al-Maimani, a member of the Shoura Council and the Investment Council of Madinah, said the city had the most diversified and attractive investment initiatives in Saudi Arabia.He said the Namaa Al-Munawara project has helped to launch the businesses of many young Saudi entrepreneurs, with loans worth over SR700 million through the Saudi Credit and Savings Bank.




Mohammad Faraj Khatrawi, chairman of the Madinah Chamber of Commerce and Industry and a member of the investment council, praised King Salman for approving the projects, which he said would ensure unprecedented development in the city.

Khatrawi said one of the Kingdom’s largest projects, the Madinah Economic City, was started in 2006, which ensured that “land was allocated and large amounts of funds were invested in constructing the infrastructure for Madinah and real estate development projects.”

SR500-billion Madinah projects on track | Arab News

*The new face of Madinah*





The Darb Al-Sunnah Project is set to change the landscape of Madinah​Sunday 5 July 2015

Huge projects change the faces of cities and great ambitions help create such projects. Madinah had its date with a quantum leap to usher in a new era of urban development. Such huge projects help achieve formidable civilization advancements and significant progress.

The Darb Al-Sunnah Project is one of the mega-projects which will open up a new enormous atmosphere for the development of Madinah between the Prophet’s Mosque and the Quba Mosque. This is a road which is 3 km-long. It will also have land development projects for hotels and residential towers. It will be connected with the urban heritage of Madinah. Once completed it will be the lifeline of the holy city.

During his visit, Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman inaugurated Prince Mohammed bin Abdul Aziz Airport which is considered a major architectural masterpiece. This airport will cater to visitors of the Prophet’s Mosque whether they come from within the country or abroad.

The government has enough will to make these projects a reality without keeping these ideas locked inside drawers. The supervision of King Salman and the launch of these projects by him personally has sent a strong message of how much the Saudi leadership is concerned about development in Madinah. The kind of importance Madinah Gov. Prince Faisal bin Salman is giving to these projects actually determines the fixed time frame for execution of the plan and it makes clear that he has a clear vision of the city’s development. It will also help achieve interests of the visitors to the Prophet’s Mosque.

The Darb Al-Sunnah Project is a stepping stone in the development of Madinah along with the projects of the Madinah Development Authority. The first phase includes a university, a project of green and renewable energy, Madinah Specialty Hospital and King Abdul Aziz Complex of Libraries.

Madinah is ushering in a new era. The government has made massive investments in expansion of the Prophet’s Mosque. It is clear that after the completion of these projects, opportunities for major developments will open.

This will positively reflect on the social and economic condition of the people of Madinah. Prince Faisal bin Salman has plunged into this developmental project as head of the Supreme Authority of Development of Madinah. He has successfully made integration between various ideas and visions from different sides, putting them together to achieve development for the happiness of mankind.

The new face of Madinah | Arab News


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Ongoing expansion work at Masjid an-Nabawi*







































​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

*Progress report in Jabal Omar Development set*




​Apr 27, 2016

MANAMA — Jabal Omar Development will be the main topic of Gulf Projects.me’s analysis program, offering the latest developments surrounding the project. As part of Gulf Projects and Tenders, the analysis of Jabal Omar Development seminar will take place on April 28 and runs between 11:00 a.m. – 12:00 p.m. at the Bahrain International Exhibition Center.

Gulf Projects.me is the virtual home of Gulf Projects and Tenders, the GCC’s project knowledge database. The Gulf Project Information service draws on the accumulated market knowledge of the Al Hilal Group, one of the GCC’s most respected trade publishers with over 40 years’ of experience across construction, infrastructure, oil and gas, industrial and other key sectors.

“Saudi Arabia is currently home to the GCC’s largest construction industry. And with Bahrain as an international gateway to Saudi, we experience a traffic of companies all over the world seeking business opportunities starting in Bahrain. Gulf Projects analysis program of project updates helps companies and investors review their business development strategies,” said Ahmed Suleiman, Director of HCE.

The $3.2 billion project by Jabal Omar Development Company (JODC) from Saudi Arabia is located in Makkah around the Grand Mosque and compromises of 5 phases.

“The objective of the seminar is to provide companies with leads to meet their needs and demands in the industry. Our team will provide a detailed insight on specific products and services, who to contact including project updates,” said Abdul Muneer, Senior Analyst of Gulf Projects.me.

The Jabal Omar Development project includes 40 residential towers that accommodates up to 160,000 pilgrims and a large prayer to hold 200,000 worshippers.

The development will be divided into two areas, the northern area includes fourteen 6-storey buildings, a 6-storey prayer building and southern area with includes the other towers. Construction is scheduled for completion in the year 2020.

gulfBID takes place along-side two other major Exhibitions- gulf Interiors and Gulf Property Show thus ensuring the continued success of the biggest integrated business-to-business showcase for the construction, interiors and property sectors ever to be staged in the Northern Gulf.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/business/...velopment-set/

*Satellite photos of Makkah*​






















*The temporary mataf has been fully removed*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Truely Khadim Ul Haramain Sharifain, tremendous amount of work to make infrastructure for visitors accommodating

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

*Express Highway between Jeddah and Makkah*​










*Dar al-Hijra Towers Project Location in Madinah*






*Hajj City Hotel*
​Medina, Saudi Arabia
Completion Date: 2018
Square Footage: 4.5 million
Number of Rooms: 2,584

Inspired by the unique context of Medina and the Hajj pilgrimage Muslims undertake, the Hajj City Hotels creates a new gateway for the city. Four towers rise over podiums to mark a central destination that connects new retail and transportation nodes. A rich program delivers exceptional amenities for visitors and pilgrims alike, enhancing a sense of hospitality within the community.

From an urban perspective, the four gateway towers strengthen the link between retail and the train station. Within the site, the pedestrian plazas create arrival nodes as urban oasis. At the ground level, arcaded walkways and drop-off plazas interconnect the complex’s four hotels to stimulate pedestrian connectivity. Retail and three distinct restaurants, among other public amenities, extend over all four levels of the podium, the bridge, and the garden terraces.









​http://perkinswill.com/work/hajj-city-hotel

*The "West Gate" Project in Makkah*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

*Shabanah: 58 years in the service of pilgrims*



May 4, 2016

MAKKAH — Rahmah Shabanah, one of the first female mutawifs (Haj guides) in the Kingdom, has spent about 58 years in the service of pilgrims. She has turned 80 and is now confined to King Fahd Armed Forces Hospital in Jeddah for treatment from old-age ailments.

Shabanah has built herself a big name even among men for serving the guests of God. She has been in the tuwafa business since it was provided on requests until six tuwafa establishments were especially established to serve pilgrims from all over the world.

When she was young, Shabanah used to travel abroad to conclude agreements with pilgrims looking for tuwafa services. She would welcome them upon arrival and provide them with services until the end of the Haj season.

Her daughter Janbi, who herself is a mutawif for the Southeast Asian pilgrims, said her mother was among the few mutawifs who provided on the field service to the pilgrims.

She said her mother also helped other women mutawifs by resolving heir problems and forwarding their demands to the concerned authorities.

“About a month ago, my mother met with a number of Makkawi women mutawifs at her home and discussed with them ways and means of further promoting the tuwafa services for the welfare of pilgrims,” she said.

The daughter said her mother was the first to ask for women mutawifs to enter into the elections for the membership of the boards of directors of the tuwafa establishments. “Previously, this was the sole right of men,” she added.

Janbi said even at her hospital bed, her mother was very much occupied with the tuwafa business. She said her mother is currently studying the social status of a number of women mutawifs to resolve them.

“My mother is now looking for women social workers to establish special divisions for social services in each tuwafa establishment,” she said. In the name of her mother, Janbi called on all the six tuwafa establishments to establish special women committees to look after the affairs of the women pilgrims.

She said her mother was also calling for the appointment of women mutawifs on their own personal merits and not to give them this job as inheritance from their fathers or husbands.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-ara...vice-pilgrims/

*Temporary mataf bridge to be completely removed by May 17 *​
May 4, 2016

MAKKAH — The technical committee of the project of the Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques to expand the Grand Mosque has rescheduled its program to complete the removal of the temporary mataf (circumambulation area around the Holy Kaaba) on May 17 instead of the previous date of May 27.

Wail Saleh Al-Halabi, a committee member, said the progress made by the company involved in the dismantling of the temporary mataf has necessitated the rescheduling.

“No pilgrim or visitor was hurt or injured during the process to dismantle the structure,” he said.

*Halabi said work on the project was going on 24/7 under the supervision of about 80 highly-qualified Saudi engineers.*

Meanwhile, the Haj Ministry has allotted the locations in Mina and Arafat to tawafa establishments for external pilgrims.

The ministry’s undersecretary Hussain Al-Sharif said they have specified the tent locations so that each tawafa establishment is aware in advance of its exact place so as to formulate its operational plans.

Work on demolition of the suspended mataf began last month.

The temporary bridge was erected in August 2013 to reduce congestion in the Grand Mosque due to the implementation of the third phase of its expansion.

The demolition began on the western side of the King Fahd Expansion Project as the area was ready to receive pilgrims and visitors.

The contractor of the expansion project is carrying out the demolition process in collaboration with the security forces of the Grand Mosque, the Civil Defense and the technical committee to ensure the highest degree of safety for pilgrims.

Trucks to remove the debris enter the mataf area through Al-Shabakiyah area.

The first floor of the mataf has been dedicated for pilgrims using hand-pushed wheelchairs while the mezzanine floor will be used by pilgrims on electric chairs.

The entire third phase of the expansion project from Al-Shamiyah area, all mataf floors and the ceiling will be ready for use during Ramadan.

*The new mataf area will allow about 107,000 pilgrims circumambulate the Kaaba in an hour.*

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-ara...emoved-may-17/
















------------
What we see today from Makkah and Madinah is "a work in progress" on almost every front so the current photos seen here will by no means do any justice to the "finished product". Both expansion projects are a few years away from completion. Let alone the dozens of other infrastructural projects in Makkah and Madinah. The two holy cities are undergoing constant change and that has always been the case. We can only guess how Makkah and Madinah will look like in say 50 years time. I imagine that in such a timespan alone several similar expansion projects would have taken place due to the steady and constant increase of pilgrims. In fact we can be quite sure of that.

------------

In other news the Saudi BinLadin Group has been "put back to life" again. This means that several halted projects across the country, including the expansion project in Madinah, will resume. I just hope that they will sort their problems out ASAP.

http://www.ajel.sa/local/1740376

In other news in 14 years time (2030) the number of Umrah pilgrims is expected to number* 35 million (each year)* from the current 8 million. Hajj pilgrims will number around *8 million* from the current around 2 million. That's a HUGE number when we are only talking about 2 cities. No wonder that the government wants to invest heavily in the tourism sector and give pilgrims the opportunity to combine their Umrah, Hajj with a tourist visit that would allow them to travel freely across the country. Hijaz has a tremendous potential when it comes to tourism. The whole country in fact.


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

*Mataf bridge removed *





EASE OF PRAYER: The Mataf around the Kaaba is now completely free of the temporary bridge, providing more space for worshippers to perform tawaf (circumanbulate around the House of God) and say their prayers.​
Saturday 14 May 2016

MAKKAH: The temporary mataf has been completely dismantled and removed, providing much more space for worshippers to perform the congregational prayers near the Kaaba on Friday.

“A total of 10,489 pieces of the mataf and connecting bridges were removed within 35 days,” Wael Al-Halabi, a member of the technical committee for projects of the Two Holy Mosques, was quoted as saying by local media.

More than 580 individuals from the group participated in the removal of the bridge in addition to 80 engineers from the technical committee, he said.

He appreciated the efforts of the committee’s employees in removing the temporary mataf quickly, and also thanked the Ministry of Finance, Special Command Force of the Grand Mosque,Presidency of the Two Holy Mosques, Makkah Civil Defense and the Binladen Group.

Al-Halabi said work was stopped during Fridays so as not to disturb worshippers and provide more space. He said that work hours exceeded 200,000 with no registered injuries, “thanks to God and those committed to implementing safety requirements and professional health.”

He said the Special Command Force of the Grand Mosque exerted remarkable efforts in controlling overcrowding in the mataf. The General Presidency provided awareness services to worshipers and the Civil Defense kept a watch on the weather that might affect the workflow. It also kept an emergency plan ready for rain or strong winds.

Al-Halabi said the removal of the temporary bridge was done according to a scheduled plan by the Binladin Group over eight stages.

“It was also amended according to the workflow in order to provide the utmost comfort and more space for the visitors to the Grand Mosque.”

http://www.arabnews.com/news/mataf-bridge-removed

They were slightly ahead of schedule. Good to see.

*Lucky children washing the Kaaba*













*World’s largest umbrella being installed in Makkah Haram*​
MAKKAH — Work started on Thursday for the installation of the world’s largest folding umbrella in the northern courtyard of the Grand Mosque in Makkah.
*
This is the first of the eight high-tech giant umbrellas and 54 small ones to be installed in the Grand Mosque in the coming six months.*

Being manufactured in Germany, each canopy will consist of a giant clock, screens of guidelines for worshippers, air-conditioners, and surveillance cameras. *Each umbrella will have a height of 45 meters and weigh 16 tons. It will give shade to an area of 2,400 square meters when open.*

Some 25 engineers, specialist technicians, and safety experts from Germany will supervise the installation process and electronic operating mechanism. Another 54 small umbrellas will also be installed in the northern courtyard, covering a total area of 19,200 square meters. As part of the project, 122 benches for worshippers to take rest as well as service buildings will be built. The infrastructure work for the installation of canopies have already started.

The entire northern plaza stretching from King Fahd Expansion structure to the King Abdullah Expansion structure of the mosque will have canopies when the project is completed. *The shaded area will have the capacity to accommodate around 400,000 worshippers.*

The General Presidency for the Affairs of the Two Holy Mosques is supervising the project, in cooperation with specialists from the Ministry of Education and the contracting company, which is implementing the largest ever expansion of Islam’s holiest site.

In December 2014, a few weeks before his death, King Abdullah ordered the installation of umbrellas in the courtyards surrounding the Grand Mosque.

Sheikh Abdulrahman Al-Sudais, head of the presidency, announced then that the King’s order came to provide shading for external plazas, in addition to the areas approved in the King Abdullah Expansion project, with an additional area estimated at 275,000 square meters. More than 300 canopies will provide shade from the sun to the visitors of the Grand Mosque, he said.

Nearly 250 similar umbrellas have been installed on the plazas around the Prophet’s Mosque in Madinah earlier. Like blooming flowers, the umbrellas are programmed to fold and unfold in minutely delayed sequence to avoid collision between their moving parts. Their near-silent operation is automatically aligned with changes in the daily temperature. They open each morning, creating a translucent ceiling, and retract each evening in less than three minutes.

In summer, the open umbrellas provide daytime shade and reflect away much of the sun’s radiant energy. When closed at night, they allow residual heat absorbed by the stone floors and walls to escape back into the atmosphere. The process is reversed in winter. When temperatures are relatively low, umbrellas are closed during the day to allow the winter sun to warm the site, and opened at night to retain heat near ground level.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-ara...-makkah-haram/





















​Very good news as Makkah is the hottest city in KSA (by some distance) and hot almost all-year round. The city lying in a valley is not helping either.


----------



## Arabian Stallion

* More than 5m arrive for Umrah*​



​MAKKAH — As many as 5,047,088 Umrah pilgrims have so far arrived in the Kingdom since the start of the season early November, local daily Al-Madina reported on Wednesday quoting official data.

According to the data, the number of Umrah pilgrims is five percent more than their number in the same period last year.

As many as 1,207,891 Umrah visas were issued to Egyptian pilgrims, of whom 1,077,761 have arrived.

A total of 864,409 visas were issued in Pakistan. So far 782,988 Pakistani pilgrims have arrived.

Some 611,238 Turkish pilgrims have arrived in the Kingdom marking a six percent increase over their number the same time last year. A total of 661,079 Umrah visas were issued in Turkey.

The revenues to be generated by the Umrah season are expected to rise to more than SR200 billion by the year 2020, according to an official.

The expansion of the Haj and Umrah services within the Saudi 2030 Vision will provide job opportunities for more than 30,000 young Saudi men and women.

At present there are about 50 Umrah companies but the Ministry of Haj and Umrah will license about 100 new companies after this year’s Haj season to cater to the increasing service demands.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-ara...-arrive-umrah/

*5m free meals this Ramadan *​Saturday 28 May 2016

JEDDAH: The Makkah governorate announced Thursday that it plans to hand out 5 million free meals and bottles of water this Ramadan in Makkah and parts of Jeddah. This was announced by Makkah Gov. Prince Khaled Al-Faisal, who attended the signing of the pact with the Education Ministry. There would also be 250 boy scouts and 20 male teachers helping with the distribution. The agreement was signed between Hisham Al-Falih, adviser to the governor and president of the water and food commission, and Mohammed Mahdi Al-Harthy, director general of education in Makkah Province.

Al-Falih said the meals would be distributed at the Grand Mosque, roundabouts, checkpoints, hospitals and King Abdulaziz International Airport and Jeddah Islamic Port for pilgrims to break their fast.

Al-Falih said there were 6 million meals distributed last year during Ramadan and Haj only at the Grand Mosque. There were 17 million bottles of water distributed and more than 3,000 ihrams handed out to pilgrims. He said there distribution would take place with various charities.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/930921/saudi-arabia

*Mosques to stay open all day in Ramadan *





Minister of Islamic Affairs, Call and Guidance Saleh Al-Asheikh​Tuesday 31 May 2016

JEDDAH: Minister of Islamic Affairs, Call and Guidance Saleh Al-Asheikh has approved a plan to ensure that all mosques stay open all day in Ramadan.

Ali Al-Abdali, general manager of the ministry in Makkah, said the plan includes ensuring all mosques are prepared at the miqaats — the places where pilgrims don the ihram, two unstitched pieces of clothing in the case of men, before entering Makkah to perform Umrah, a local publication reported.

Al-Abdali said that the preparation including cleaning carpets, providing copies of the Holy Qur’an, and the maintenance of sound, light, ablution and air conditioning systems. The aim is to ensure pilgrims can carry out their rituals peacefully while fasting.

He said the mosques would remain open all day long to allow the worshipers to stay and perform worship and prayer until the end of the optional night prayers. He urged cleaners to redouble their efforts and the muezzins to call people to prayer at the correct times.

Al-Abdali said the plan includes an order for the imams of mosques to hold lessons for the people after Asr prayers. In addition, they should not raise the sound levels of their amplifiers beyond level four, to avoid disturbing prayers at other mosques.

He said that the imams of mosques must ensure that worshipers do not to sleep inside mosques, and that everyone is on alert for any suspicious activities. In addition, those wishing to make donations must do so through approved charitable associations.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/932396/saudi-arabia





Aisha Al Rajhi Mosque, Makkah​
*Madinah from air*​



Medina by Tim Peake, on Flickr​
------------------------

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## Arabian Stallion

Dome [iPhone HDR] by haroon_sheikh, on Flickr





020 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr





inside-haram_2 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Stallion

*6.2m Umrah visas issued*​
Saturday 11 June 2016

JEDDAH: The Kingdom has issued this season over 6.28 million visas for Umrah pilgrims, with an estimated 900,000 expected in Makkah this Ramadan, according to a media report on Friday.

The figures till June 9 show that over 5.47 million pilgrims have already entered the country. Most visas were issued to Egypt at 1.296 million, Pakistan at 968,550, Turkey at 470,944, and Jordan fourth at 426,326, most of which were issued to Iraqi citizens.

Khalid Al-Shamsan, executive director of an Umrah company, said that there has been a decline in Umrah visas issued to some countries because of poor economic conditions in the region and globally. The Ministry of Haj and Umrah only issues new visas once pilgrims who are in the country leave, he said.

Waleed Abu Sabaa’, an investor in the Umrah sector, said this year has seen more Umrah pilgrims than last year, but there has been a general decline in visa applications over the previous years. Most pilgrims applied during Shabaan and confirmed their bookings. *Applications close on Ramadan 15*, he said.

Meanwhile, authorities are implementing a major health and safety plan. Hmour Al-Ayadah, director for safety at the Grand Mosque, said there are measures in place to help elderly and sick people, with emergency exits ready for quick evacuation. There are also areas to store property and equipment.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/937861/saudi-arabia


*30% increase in Umrah pilgrims seen by 2020*​
JEDDAH: The National Transformation Program of 2020, one of the initiatives of the Kingdom’s 2030 Vision, stated that the annual increase of Haj pilgrims to the Kingdom stands at 13 percent. However, annually increasing in Umrah visitors will be 30 percent.

According to the National Transformation Program, whose details were announced Tuesday at a news conference, the number of Haj pilgrims from both inside and outside the Kingdom, is expected to go up by 2020 to 2.5 million, an annual increase of up to 13 percent. The number of pilgrims last year, was estimated at 1.5 million.

The spokesman of the Ministry of Haj and Umrah, Hatem Alqadi, said the annual increase in pilgrims will be open to all Muslims from all over the globe, adding that the work will be the same, and the mechanism of housing and feeding the pilgrims will be pursued by the ministry based on contracts with companies and institutions that provide pilgrim services, including transportation.

He said the ministry will be working throughout the year and has much experience in supporting pilgrims and those visiting the Prophet’s Mosque in Madinah.

He added that by 2020, 15 million Umrah visitors will reach the Kingdom, a 30 percent increase over the current 6 million, according to Al-Watan.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/936801/saudi-arabia


----------



## bsruzm

Ottoman era, Kaaba from state archives:


----------



## Arabian Stallion

bsruzm said:


> Ottoman era, Kaaba from state archives:
> View attachment 311489



I once saw a beautiful photo series showing the development of Makkah and Al-Masjid Al-Haram beginning from the Rashidun Caliphate and spanning across the Umayyad Caliphate, Abbasid Caliphate, Fatimid Caliphate, Ottoman Caliphate, Kingdom of Hijaz and ending with modern-day KSA. I will see if I can find it again. Anyway the constant was the constant change that occurred and which keeps occurring to this very day.

However it is worth noticing that regardless of those dynasties above (5 of which were of Hijazi Arab origin themselves - Rashidun, Umayyad, Abbasid, Fatimid and the Kingdom of Hijaz) it was the local Sharif of Makkah, Madinah and Hijaz and his family (Hashemites) who were de facto the safe keepers and rulers of Hijaz alongside with the local Hijazi population who always and to this very day take care and host pilgrims. Of course less so in this day and age where infrastructure has improved heavily and numerous hotels have been built. Regardless of what will happen in the future this will not change.

Hijazis, especially us Hashemites, feel a very special bond and connection to the land and we see it as our foremost duty to protect and care for the holy cities of Makkah and Madinah and the well-being of pilgrims.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bsruzm

Arabian Stallion said:


> it was the local Sharif of Makkah, Madinah and Hijaz and his family (Hashemites) who were de facto the safe keepers and rulers of Hijaz alongside with the local Hijazi population who always and to this very day take care and host pilgrims.


That was the concept of Ottoman rule anywhere.




Arabian Stallion said:


> I once saw a beautiful photo series showing the development of Makkah and Al-Masjid Al-Haram beginning from the Rashidun Caliphate and spanning across the Umayyad Caliphate, Abbasid Caliphate, Fatimid Caliphate, Ottoman Caliphate, Kingdom of Hijaz and ending with modern-day KSA


I'd like to see it, too.


----------



## Arabian Stallion

bsruzm said:


> That was the concept of Ottoman rule anywhere.
> 
> 
> I'd like to see it, too.



I know but the concept predated the Ottoman Caliphate and already existed at the time of the Abbasid Caliphate.
The Umayyad Caliphate, which is the biggest caliphate in history and 5th biggest empire in history, tried to centralize all territories under their control but this proved very difficult and eventually let to them getting deposed by the Abbasid Caliphate in the year 750 as they often faced local resistance.

The same concept existed in previous and later empires whether the short-lived Mongol Empire or the more recent British Empire. It was a totally different world in terms of technology, military, communication, travel etc.

I will try to look for it but naturally a lot of the photos were illustrations as photography is less than 200 years old. However there is enough of literature that describes how Makkah and Madinah looked like during the Islamic ages and even in pre-Islamic times.


----------



## bsruzm

Arabian Stallion said:


> The same concept existed in previous and later empires whether the short-lived Mongol Empire or the more recent British Empire. It was a totally different world in terms of technology, military, communication, travel etc.


I understand it but I speak generally of the concept Ottoman Caliphate adopted since it's founding day, be it Hejaz region or Germanic region's. Except Hashemite's for some reason, Brit's did not have such concept but force, with appointed colonial governor's over local people. Unlike a handful Arabic tribes, Arab world suffered terribly and their suffer continues until this day.

"Our government is worse than the old Turkish system. They kept fourteen thousand (Arabs) local conscripts embodied, and killed a yearly average of two hundred criminal Arabs in maintaining peace. We keep ninety thousand men, with aeroplanes, armoured cars, gunboats, and armoured trains. We have killed about ten thousand Arabs in this rising this summer.

We say we are in Mesopotamia to develop it for the benefit of the world. All experts say that the labour supply is the ruling factor in its development. How far will the killing of ten thousand villagers and townspeople this summer hinder the production of wheat, cotton, and oil? How long will we permit millions of pounds, thousands of Imperial troops, and tens of thousands of Arabs to be sacrificed on behalf of colonial administration which can benefit nobody but its administrators?"

A Report on Mesopotamia by T.E. Lawrence
August 2nd, 1920"



Arabian Stallion said:


> the more recent British Empire. It was a totally different world in terms of technology, military, communication, travel etc.


British empire wasn't that different than Ottoman Empire around 1800's, 1900's. It's not that different to me.




Arabian Stallion said:


> I will try to look for it but naturally a lot of the photos were illustrations as photography is less than 200 years old.


I still would like to see


----------



## Arabian Stallion

bsruzm said:


> I understand it but I speak generally of the concept Ottoman Caliphate adopted since it's founding day, be it Hejaz region or Germanic region's. Except Hashemite's for some reason, Brit's did not have such concept but force, with appointed colonial governor's over local people. Unlike a handful Arabic tribes, Arab world suffered terribly and their suffer continues until this day.
> 
> "Our government is worse than the old Turkish system. They kept fourteen thousand (Arabs) local conscripts embodied, and killed a yearly average of two hundred criminal Arabs in maintaining peace. We keep ninety thousand men, with aeroplanes, armoured cars, gunboats, and armoured trains. We have killed about ten thousand Arabs in this rising this summer.
> 
> We say we are in Mesopotamia to develop it for the benefit of the world. All experts say that the labour supply is the ruling factor in its development. How far will the killing of ten thousand villagers and townspeople this summer hinder the production of wheat, cotton, and oil? How long will we permit millions of pounds, thousands of Imperial troops, and tens of thousands of Arabs to be sacrificed on behalf of colonial administration which can benefit nobody but its administrators?"
> 
> A Report on Mesopotamia by T.E. Lawrence
> August 2nd, 1920"
> 
> British empire wasn't that different than Ottoman Empire around 1800's, 1900's. It's not that different to me.
> 
> 
> I still would like to see



Germanic region? Don't you mean Slavic (Balkans)?

Hijaz (Sharifate of Makkah) was the most autonomous region and outside of a few Ottoman military garrisons in the main cities (Jeddah, Makkah, Madinah, Ta'if, Yanbu etc.) which were mostly of local Arab origin, it was a self-governed province of Arabia. That is why, among other things, the Ottomans with German help planned to built the Hijaz railway.

As for the Arab Uprising, its nature is complex and Arabs and Turks have differing views in this regard. It was an almost exclusively Arab affair. All I can say is that Arabs had their own interests which British used for their interests but the British were always looking for their own interests and were at the end of the day against Arabs just like any people in the ME region.

In fact Arabs, who made up the majority of the Ottoman population and lands, were the last people to revolt, excluding the Egyptians who did that successfully a century before. Long before that Greeks, people of Balkans (Slavs and Albanians - Muslims as non-Muslims) revolted as did Turks from within (Young Turks). The truth is that the Ottomans, after 400 years of rule, had been a sick empire since practically the defeat at the Battle of Vienna in 1683.

Your quote, which authenticity I do not know about, is about British presence in modern-day Iraq and that part of history is Iraqi-British history. Iraqis (under Faisal I) revolted against the Brits in 1920 which led to greater autonomy for Iraq. Back then the Brits were the greatest power in the world (by far) and they committed much greater crimes in Iran first and foremost (just during WW1 alone where their actions caused a famine in Iran which killed 8-10 million people) and later in Turkey during the Turkish War of Independence.

http://english.khamenei.ir/news/219...-died-over-Great-Famine-caused-by-the-British

https://www.jstor.org/stable/4311715

Anyway all of this is off-topic and I believe that we have already discussed this issue in the past if I am not wrong?

I understand. As I wrote, I will try to do my best in this regard if I can find the source again.


----------



## bsruzm

Arabian Stallion said:


> Germanic region? Don't you mean Slavic (Balkans)?


No, I exactly mean Germanic region's, claimed by Habsburgs.



Arabian Stallion said:


> All I can say is that Arabs had their own interests which British used for their interests


 We could have defeat the Brit's in today's most troubled countries of ME but whatever, it wasn't written in our destiny and I respect it for sake of the one who writes it.



Arabian Stallion said:


> In fact Arabs, who made up the majority of the Ottoman population and lands, *were the last people to revolt*


That's very sad from my point of view and we could avoid it peacefully before WWI, not all Arab's but some figures within Arab world, revolted with a signifiant power during war and that was enough.



Arabian Stallion said:


> Anyway all of this is off-topic


No need to take it further, I agree.




Arabian Stallion said:


> I understand. As I wrote, I will try to do my best in this regard if I can find the source again.


Tag me, whenever.


----------



## Arabian Stallion

bsruzm said:


> No, I exactly mean Germanic region's, claimed by Habsburgs.
> 
> We could have defeat the Brit's in today's most troubled countries of ME but whatever, it wasn't written in our destiny and I respect it for sake of the one who writes it.
> 
> No need to take it further, I agree.
> 
> 
> Tag me, whenever



Well, sorry for being pedantic but that part of the world (the areas of the Balkans under Ottoman authority) were all Slavic or Albanian in origin. They only become "Germanic" after the conquests of Austria-Hungary in the 19th century.

History is what it is. You can interpret it in many ways but you cannot change it. What we should put emphasis on instead is the long common history between Arabs and Turks that started to intensify during the Abbasid Caliphate and which lasts to this day. Of course the Arab world's relation to neighboring Anatolia is several millennia old but that was before the Turkic conquest and I am not sure if Turks relate to this part of history that much. Nevertheless it exists in case people forget.

Actually despite our posts being off-topic it is important for people to engage in dialogue. It's better than silence if you ask me.

For sure.

Anyway to return to topic.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Expansion work ongoing*

*




*
*



*


































*Prophet’s Mosque geared to welcome Ramadan visitors*​
MADINAH — The agency that looks after the affairs of the Prophet’s Mosque in Madinah has mobilized *5,000 employees*, including women, to implement its Ramadan plan designed to ensure the welfare and comfort of pilgrims and visitors around the clock during the holy month.

“We have readied *16,000 prayer mats* and made arrangements to bring *300 tons of Zamzam water daily from Makkah*,” an official statement issued by the agency said. Zamzam water will be made available inside and outside the mosque through *15,000 coolers*.

The arrangement for iftar at the mosque’s courtyards is one of the agency’s most important tasks during Ramadan. Iftar is arranged for more than 100,000 worshippers inside and outside the mosque daily and the visitors will be supplied with dates, bread, yogurt, tea and coffee to break their fasts.

The agency has readied *40 water storage facilities*, in addition to *385 water taps in 20 separate locations*. It has made available *2,500 additional water coolers* to meet the Ramadan demand. “Pilgrims and visitors will enjoy the comfort provided by *250 sunshades* in the courtyards around the mosque as well as* 436 air-conditioning units*,” the statement said.

*Large plasma screens* have been installed in various places *to give guidelines to the worshippers*.

The agency has made *special arrangements for women to visit and pray in Rawdah Al-Shareef*, the most sacred part of the mosque close to the Prophet’s tomb, and security officers and the agency’s staff will guide visitors to ensure a the flow of worshippers to the area as smooth as possible.

*In the women’s sections of the mosque*, highly qualified university graduates who speak different languages have been appointed to provide various services to pilgrims and visitors. *Women police officers have been deployed in the area for crowd control and security*.

A group of Islamic scholars have been appointed to give lessons on Islamic topics in different parts of the mosque and clear doubts of the public on various issues at specific times each day. A scientific course on the jurisprudence of fasting is being conducted at the mosque.

*The mosque’s library has made special arrangements to receive visitors during Ramadan*, the agency said. There is a separate* library for women on the east-western side of the mosque*. An audio visual unit distributes cassettes and CDs of Qur’an recitations and Friday sermons.

*A large number of Qur’an copies and its translations in various languages* printed by King Fahd Qur’an Printing Complex in Madinah have been made available in all areas of the mosque.

The agency has appointed a number of translators, especially university students, to guide pilgrims from different countries, the statement said. They also translate the lessons given by Islamic scholars for the benefit of non-Arab visitors.

The *maintenance crew checks the light and sound system*s at the mosque and carries out necessary repairs at regular intervals. This department also operates* the sunshades in the mosque’s courtyards* as and when required. A separate department takes care of the underground parking facilities.

The Prophet Mosque, which is the most sacred mosque for Muslims after the Grand Mosque in Makkah, has *100 doors*, which are kept open around the clock during Ramadan. *Electric stairs* take worshippers to pray on the roof when the mosque is crowded.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-ara...adan-visitors/

*Special forces play key role in Makkah crowd management*​
MAKKAH — Security authorities have installed 852 CCTV cameras in different parts of the Grand Mosque to ensure the safety of pilgrims and worshippers and prevent overcrowding, said Maj. Gen. Mohammed Wasel Al-Ahmadi, commander of the special security force.

“These cameras are linked directly with the operations room where 200 large monitors have been installed to follow the security situation inside and outside the mosque and ensure comfort and well-being of the guests of God,” Al-Ahmadi told Okaz/Saudi Gazette in an exclusive interview.

He said the cameras and monitors help manage the movement of hundreds of thousands of pilgrims who come to the mosque to perform Umrah, regular prayers and the Taraweeh during the holy month of Ramadan.

“The operation room provides guidance to field security officers to deal with various situations, including overcrowding inside the mosque and its surrounding plazas,” Al-Ahmadi said.

“We make continuous changes in our operation plans inside the mosque depending on emerging situations and the dense crowds,” the commander said. “We have conducted a workshop for our officers to enhance their skills and capabilities in crowd control and management.”

Al-Ahmadi urged pilgrims and worshippers to cooperate with security officers and other service providers, follow rules and security instructions, and keep away from crowded areas to preserve the safety of themselves and others.

Okaz/Saudi Gazette visited the operations room of the special security force and witnessed highly qualified officers, sitting behind television screens, monitoring security situation in the Haram and giving instructions to field officers to tackle potentially dangerous situations.

Maj. Mansour Al-Qahtani, head of the operations room, said his department was using the most advanced cameras and television screens for crowd management and monitor the movement of pilgrims and worshippers around the clock.

“We can see the developments inside and outside the mosque and give instructions to the field staff to tackle overcrowding and other situations to ensure the smooth flow of pilgrims. We also coordinate with other agencies that extend services to pilgrims,” he added.

The operations room monitors movement of pilgrims and worshippers at the mosque’s gates, the mataf, or circumambulation area around the Holy Kaaba, and the area between Safa and Marwa. Field officers are instructed to direct the worshippers from crowded places to less crowded areas.

Speaking about peak hours, Al-Qahtani said it begins after the Asr prayer when a large number of believers come to the Haram to take part in iftar and Maghreb, Isha and Taraweeh prayers. “We expect a big increase in the number of visitors in the coming days of Ramadan,” Al-Qahtani said.

He said the operations room deals with security and organizational matters.
“The CCTV cameras give us a good picture of the situation inside and outside the mosque. A number of officers have been appointed to coordinate with field teams,” he explained.

Al-Qahtani added: “The operations room is considered the ever watchful eye of the special security force. It helps security officers to follow up developments in mataf, inside the mosque and in the plazas and give instructions to close some gates, especially when they see the mataf, the halls and passages of the mosque overcrowded with worshippers.”

Apart from making strenuous efforts to ensure the safety of pilgrims and worshippers, the special forces are also engaged in assisting pilgrims. “Our officers provide necessary guidance and support to pilgrims whenever required or requested,” he added.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-ara...wd-management/

*Minister calls for reducing cost of Haj*​

RIYADH: Islamic Affairs Minister Saleh Al-Asheikh has called for reducing the cost of the pilgrimage.

This year’s Haj will be in September with pilgrims arriving one month before the start of the rituals. Al-Asheikh made his observation this week at their second meeting in Riyadh in the presence of Deputy Minister Tawfiq Al-Sudairy and members of the committee.
Al-Asheikh stressed the importance of early preparations for the Haj this year and the completion of the tasks entrusted to the ministry as part of its mission to serve the pilgrims and create Islamic awareness.
Saudi Arabia receives two to three million pilgrims from all over the world every year and this requires highly systematic planning and utilization of resources.
The minister emphasized the need for all services related to the performance of the rituals to be ready in advance, especially those pertaining to Meeqat and mosques which receive pilgrims before the start of the season.
Al-Asheikh urged concerned bodies to reduce costs, and integrate the services of various sectors in order to provide advocacy and counseling facilities to the pilgrims by creating timetables.
He said mosques should be ready and complete all tasks and services for the reception of pilgrims during the Haj.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/939691/saudi-arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

Arabian Stallion said:


> Well, sorry for being pedantic


You don't have to be sorry as I don't think you are being pedantic.



Arabian Stallion said:


> but that part of the world (the areas of the Balkans under Ottoman authority) were all Slavic or Albanian in origin. They only become "Germanic" after the conquests of Austria-Hungary in the 19th century.


Hungary and small part's of Austria (of the time) claimed by Habsburgs were under Ottoman rule, Hungary (of that Austria-Hungary) alone was under rule for 200 years. Neither Austria nor Hungary is Slavic or Albanian origin.




Arabian Stallion said:


> I am not sure if Turks relate to this part of history that much.


Turks, who always held the most important trade routes from Anatolia to China, do relate to Anatolia but we weren't here to stay, now we are since a millenia.



Arabian Stallion said:


> Actually despite our posts being off-topic it is important for people to engage in dialogue.


That is enough as you said, off-topic.


----------



## Arabian Stallion

​
*E-bracelets to aid pilgrims *




Tuesday 21 June 2016

MAKKAH: The Ministry of Haj and Umrah has launched an electronic bracelet that stores the personal information of each pilgrim including where the person entered the Kingdom, visa number, passport number and address.

The device also includes data on pilgrims’ licensed service providers, accommodation in Makkah, Madinah or the holy sites, and telephone numbers of those helping them, according to a local media report on Monday.

Eisa Mohammad Rawas, undersecretary for Umrah affairs at the ministry, said the new device would allow better service provision by government and private sector bodies including for those who are lost, elderly and do not speak Arabic.

Rawas said the ministry consulted with travel agents and Umrah companies here and abroad before designing the bracelets. The information can be accessed using a smartphone by employees of the ministry, and security and services bodies. It is inexpensive, lightweight, and water and scratch resistant, he said.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/942776/saudi-arabia

*Indonesians have to wait for 37 years to perform Haj*​
*3.2m Indonesians on Haj wait list*





Being the largest Muslim country with some 220 million Muslims, Indonesia faces a huge demand from its citizens eager to perform Haj.​
Jun 22, 2016

JEDDAH — There are 3.2 million Indonesians on the Haj wait list, said Joko Asmoro, chairman of the Indonesian Muslim Association for Haj and Umrah Travels.

Being the largest Muslim country with some 220 million Muslims, Indonesia faces a huge demand from its citizens eager to perform Haj.

The process, he said, requires people to register their names for Haj in advance to be included on the government Haj list.

“The average waiting time for Haj is 37 years,” said Asmoro.
“This has increased the demand for Umrah as it is less expensive and requires less waiting,” he added.

According to him, there are 3,500 travel agencies in Indonesia. However, only 668 of them are authorized for Umrah. Around 200 are authorized by the Saudi Ministry of Haj and Umrah to organize Haj. There are four airlines to carry Haj and Umrah pilgrims.

He said that there is a VVIP Haj package where pilgrims stay in five star hotels. But this category constitutes only 7% of Indonesian pilgrims. Only 17,000 pilgrims opt for this category as it costs US$8000.

Asmoro was speaking to journalists in an iftar gathering organized Sunday by the Indonesian consulate in Jeddah.

Accompanied by Juman Nazar, vice consul for economic affairs, officials briefed reporters about the cooperation between Saudi Arabia and Indonesia in various fields.

Asked about the delay Haj pilgrims face at the airport, Nazar said: “We are trying to arrange the schedules in advance and make all documents ready to avoid delay and abide by Saudi regulations. We have 3,000 officials who work in shifts to make the process efficient and smooth.”

Speaking about runaway pilgrims, he said it is not a new issue. “We are having strict procedures and we make sure that everyone is registered.”

Answering a Saudi Gazette question about Saudi tourists visiting Indonesia, he said that they have increased by 50% compared to last year.

“We receive 54,000 Saudi tourists who stay from one week to three weeks. We are expecting more visitors. Saudis do not follow travel agency schedules. They prefer to have their special arrangements,” Nazar said.

According to him, besides tickets, a one-week to 10-day stay in Indonesian may cost $1,000.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-ara...s-perform-haj/

*Young Hijazis celebrate their cultural history*

*

*​Jun 25, 2016

Samar Fatany

As part of the National Transformation Program, the Kingdom has allocated $1 billion to preserve its cultural heritage. The festival Ramadanna Kida (Our Ramadan Was Like This) held in the historical area of Jeddah is one of many concerted efforts to bring back to life the Hijazi culture and the rich heritage of Old Jeddah. 

The initiative organized by the Saudi Commission for Tourism and National Heritage in cooperation with Makkah Province and Jeddah Municipality is a positive development for the advancement of the Jeddah historical area. The great number of visitors attending the festival is an indication of how the public is eager to celebrate Hejazi history and culture. 

Visitors, young and old, men and women, from different segments of society with smiling faces walk along the lanes in Old Jeddah, enjoying scenes of the past. Young Jiddawis in traditional dress display their goods and proudly invite people to share their delicacies with welcoming poetry and folklore songs. Their confident eloquence with rhyming words and traditional tunes add a sense of pride and nostalgia to the old customs of a once simple and happy life. Also significant are the old style cafes serving traditional coffee and mint tea with popular Ramadan dishes, allowing visitors to relive the beautiful atmosphere of the friendly neighborhoods that prevailed in Hijaz decades ago. 

One of the most impressive features of this year’s festival is the “Years Gone By” photograph exhibition. The photographs bring back to life the cultural heritage of the old city and its significance as a historic route for the journey of pilgrims to the holy sites. The authentic photographs projected on large television screens depict the social atmosphere of Old Jeddah and its role as a global trading hub. What is also impressive is the high quality resolution of these old pictures dating back to more than half a century ago. Each screen shows scenes that capture the past with historical images of Jeddah and prominent merchant families. They describe the daily trade activities with workers unloading the goods carried on sailboats from ships anchored offshore and the camel caravans carrying pilgrims to the holy cities of Makkah and Madinah.

The “Years Gone By” photograph exhibition is held at Bayt Waqf Al Jar, one of the old buildings in the district which is built of rock and wood and has a distinctive old architecture. Old Jeddah families have brought their children to the exhibition to connect with their roots. Other families have brought their elders to relive their past and reminisce over the beautiful memories of years gone by. The photographs allow the public to value and appreciate their city and culture more. 

The historical photograph exhibition is organized by the Barakat Trust and is produced by Tarik Alireza Consulting Engineers, Jeddah and Richard Wilding, London. According to the organizers, the historical images are mostly from the Barakat Trust Photographic Archive, with additional images from the Middle East Centre Archive, St. Anthony’s College, University of Oxford, and the Royal Geographic Society, London. The exhibition has been made possible by the generous support of Tamer Group (SA’AID and the Community) and Banque Saudi Fransi. 

The collective effort is an example of civil society contributions that can support government initiatives to promote the Kingdom as a center of culture and help our society develop and prosper. The Barakat Foundation has made significant cultural contributions in the Arab and Muslim world. It provides financial support for the study and research of culture and Islamic art. The trustee and co-founder of the foundation Hamida Alireza has sponsored several projects dedicated to preserving Saudi and Islamic art and Saudi ethnic designs and costumes.

The development of civil society and nongovernmental organizations is necessary to support the National Transformation Program. Cooperation between the government and civil society can produce valuable contributions to the community and to the state. An active civil society is the need of the hour.

— Samar Fatany is a radio broadcaster and writer. She can be reached at samarfatany@hotmail.com

http://saudigazette.com.sa/opinion/young-hijazis-celebrate-cultural-history/

*Umrah visas closed: Egyptians top list *​
ARAB NEWS | Published — Sunday 26 June 2016

RIYADH: The Ministry of Haj and Umrah stopped issuing Umrah visas from Ramadan 16.
The ministry said the Umrah season for this year registered an increase of 6.6 percent over last year. The number of visas this year was 6,393,464, an increase of 447,252. The number of Umrah visitors last year was 5,946,212.
Till Saturday, the number of pilgrims hit 5,956,631. Egyptians topped the list with 1,303,067 visas, but the number of pilgrims who actually came was 1,252,800, an increase of 17,000 over the previous year. This was followed by Pakistan at 991,337 visas, marking an increase of 29 percent. Indonesia came third with 699,612 visas, an increase of 7.20 percent. Fourth came Turkey with 473,672 visas.
Jordan was fifth with 434,479 visas, marking a 7.59 percent increase over last year. Indian Umrah visas increased to 409,639. Algeria was seventh with 371,949 visas, marking a 28.5 percent increase. Malaysians were issued 226,005 visas, an increase of 10 percent. However, only 215,415 came for the pilgrimage. At eighth place was the UAE with 187,289 visas, an increase of 6.99 percent over last year. Iraq registered a decrease of 10.22 percent, with 168,406 visas.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/945176/saudi-arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Mecca is one of the most beautiful cities in the world, but I think the place for worship Allah shouldn't be that luxe.


----------



## waz

I just don't know what to say. I walked those beautiful marbled floors, at night whilst I listened to nasheeds singing the praises of my Prophet(saws). I will never forget that experience. 
I will return very soon. What a beautiful place, the city of eternal light, Medina.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Stallion

*App to guide pilgrims in Haram *




​
Friday 1 July 2016

JEDDAH: The government is providing all necessary facilities to the pilgrims and visitors of the Grand Mosque through the expansion of the Haram and the implementation of the new navigation system, which guides pilgrims.

Seventy-five electronic screens have been installed inside and outside the Haram, explained Faris bin Mafooz Al-Saadi, the director general of the Operations and Maintenance Department of the Grand Mosque.

He explained that the screen system, which displays information in different languages, was designed for Ramadan with the help of a special team which worked around the clock to make sure it was ready on time.

Additionally, the “Al-Maqsad” navigation application was executed by Makkah Valley Company from Umm Al-Qura and was installed as part of the electronic screen system inside the Haram, with the cooperation of the Presidency of the Two Holy Mosques Development Council.

“Al-Maqsad” contains geographical information about the Haram and helps pilgrims to find their way toward Kabba and other key sites, as well as toward the exits. The app can be installed on any smartphone.

Nabil bin Abdul Qadir, vice chairman of the Makkah Valley Technologies Corporation, said that “Al-Maqsad” is one of the most important applications that works to facilitate the movement of pilgrims and visitors around the Grand Mosque.

He praised the efforts of the Presidency of the Two Holy Mosques for the implementation of this application and for demonstrating their concern for the safety of pilgrims.

Saleh Bisalamh, CEO of the company, said Al-Maqsad will show the mobile users their location in Arabic and English and will help pilgrims find their way. It works without the need for Internet.

The application has been installed on the ground floor of the Grand Mosque and will soon be installed on the second floor.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/947631/saudi-arabia

*Haj safety: Hi-tech bracelets for all pilgrims introduced*




Jul 1, 2016

THE Kingdom will introduce electronic identification bracelets for all pilgrims to Makkah starting this year, Saudi media said on Thursday, as part of a safety drive a year after the annual Islamic rite suffered its deadliest disaster in a generation.

Scores of people died in a crush when thousands of pilgrims were in Mina for stoning the devil ritual last September.

Containing personal and medical information, the bracelets will help authorities provide care and identify people, the official Saudi Press Agency SPA said.

Water-resistant and connected to GPS, the devices will also instruct worshipers on timings of prayers and a multi-lingual help desk to guide especially non-Arabic speaking pilgrims around the various rituals of the annual Islamic event.

Saudi Arabia oversees the annual pilgrimage to Makkah by more than two million Muslims from around the world.

Nearly a thousand new surveillance cameras were installed this month at the Grand Mosque and linked to control rooms staffed by special forces monitoring pilgrim movements for the Ramadan rush and the Haj event scheduled for September.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-ara...ms-introduced/

*Grand Mosque: A center of spirituality and knowledge*




Jul 1, 2016

THE Grand Mosque in Makkah is not only the heart of spirituality but also the center of Islamic knowledge as worshippers from different parts of the world attend lectures and lessons given by prominent Islamic scholars at the mosque on a daily basis.

Twenty-five classes are held daily at the mosque and are attended by a large number of pilgrims and visitors. They ask questions on various topics including religious rites to get their doubts cleared and make sure they correctly follow Islamic teachings.

The practice of giving organized Islamic lessons started at the Grand Mosque centuries ago with the aim of imparting religious knowledge to pilgrims and visitors from around the world coming to perform Haj and Umrah.

The companions of the Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) and their followers used to sit outside the Kaaba during Haj and Umrah seasons to listen to lectures given by scholars among them.

Sheikh Saleh Al-Laheedan, former chairman of the Supreme Judiciary Council, used to teach Islam to pilgrims and students at the Grand Mosque during Ramadan. He began his class by talking about a particular topic and then answered questions from the audience on different subjects.

Sheikh Saleh Bin Humaid, imam and khateeb of the Grand Mosque, gives lectures after the Fajr prayer sitting by the Holy Kaaba. He elucidates “Neil Al-Autar,” a famous book by Sheikh Mohammed Bin Ali Al-Shoukani.

Sheikh Saad Al-Shathry gave two lectures daily: one in the morning after Fajr and one in the evening after Maghreb prayer. Sheikh Abdul Rahman Al-Ajlan, former chief justice of Qassim, conducts lessons everyday throughout the year at the King Fahd Annex. His lectures attract a large number of college and secondary school students in Makkah.

Islamic lectures and classes continue in the corridors of the Grand Mosque uninterrupted as a result of the dedication of well-known Islamic scholars who wanted to impart knowledge on Islamic Shariah and related subjects to pilgrims and visitors.

Sheikh Yahya Othman deserves special commendation in this respect as he gave such lectures for the past 40 years. Other longstanding teachers are Sheikh Abdul Rahman Al-Ajlan and Sheikh Mohammed Hijazi, who teach the fundamentals of the faith, Tafsir (commentary of the Qur’an) and Hadith (traditions of the Prophet).

Saudi university professors who lecture at the Grand Mosque include Sulaiman Al-Tuwaijri, Hamza Al-Faer, Ali Nafie Al-Olayani, Talal Abunnur, Hassan Bukhari, Abdul Aziz Al-Humaidi, Khaled Al-Musleh, Sami Al-Suqair, Khaled Al-Mushaiqeh, Abdul Aziz Al-Rajhi and Abdullah Al-Tayyar.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-ara...ity-knowledge/

*ALBAIK opens fourth outlet in Madinah*




Jul 1, 2016

ALBAIK Food Systems Company, which owns the chain of ALBAIK chicken and seafood restaurants, has announced the opening of its fourth branch in the holy city of Madinah.

The new branch is the latest effort in the company’s drive to boost its presence in the city of Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) as part of its expansion throughout the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.

Strategically *located on the intersection of King Khalid and King Abdulaziz Roads near the Haramain High Speed Rail Station*, the new outlet will offer all of ALBAIK’s menu of chicken, seafood and side dishes that the residents of Madinah know and love. Haj and Umrah pilgrims and visitors to the city, especially those who use the train, will now be able to enjoy ALBAIK’S unique taste as soon as they disembark.

“As we continue to move closer to our customers, we have now become neighbors with more of Madinah’s residents,” said Rami Abu Ghazaleh, chief executive officer of ALBAIK Food Systems. “The opening of this branch is a result of our desire to extend the growing popularity of the city’s three other branches by giving residents, pilgrims and visitors easy and convenient access to their favorite chicken and seafood meals.”

For 42 years, ALBAIK has been synonymous with quality food and distinguished service in the chicken and seafood catering field. In addition to providing the highest levels of quality to consumers in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, ALBAIK is one of the Kingdom’s corporations that pioneered educational, social and entertainment programs focused on enhancing the mental and creative skills of young Saudis.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/business/...utlet-madinah/

The only fast food chain in the world that I can recommend! Almost every visitor seems to fall in love with their chicken and shrimp.

http://www.albaik.com/en

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al_Baik



waz said:


> I just don't know what to say. I walked those beautiful marbled floors, at night whilst I listened to nasheeds singing the praises of my Prophet(saws). I will never forget that experience.
> I will return very soon. What a beautiful place, the city of eternal light, Medina.



It will be a joy of the world the day all the projects in Makkah and Madinah will be finished.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Stallion

*Two trains every hour between the holy cities *​Friday 24 June 2016

MADINAH: Thirty-six trains would be running every day, two every hour between Makkah and Madinah, transporting on average 15,000 passengers.

Most parts of the multibillion high-speed Haramain railway line will be completed this year.

There are major stations in each of these cities including Jeddah, supported by bus stops and footpaths. *The train station in Madinah contains world-class facilities.*

Currently, tests are being conducted on the lines.* The main train station is 9 km from the Prophet’s Mosque and 13 km from Madinah’s airport.

The main building includes a lounge for visitors, VIP lounge, mosque that can accommodate about 1,000 worshippers, center for Civil Defense, helipad, sidewalks for passengers waiting, and car park with a capacity of about 1,000 vehicles for short periods and of about 690 cars for long periods.

The main building has 19 elevators for travelers and staff, and a tunnel that links King Abdul Aziz Road and the station, in addition to elevators in the car parks and at the mosque.

It will have 12 electric escalators that link the ground floor, second floor and the third floor. It will also have a stairway inside the main building, parking lots, subway and a civil defense building.

Air conditioning systems are spread out in all the station buildings and facilities. All project facilities are covered with 417 surveillance cameras, in addition to a safety system.*

http://www.arabnews.com/node/944236/saudi-arabia

*Selfie snappers obstructing tawaf *​Thursday 30 June 2016

MAKKAH: Pilgrims taking selfies and recording video clips were obstructing others performing the tawaf around the Kaaba, according to a report by an online publication on Wednesday.

This was particularly troublesome in Ramadan because of the large number of pilgrims circumambulating on the mataf in Makkah’s Grand Mosque, the report said.

Hasan Al-Ghamdi, a pilgrim, said some people cause a great deal of trouble by stopping during the tawaf to take images of themselves and their children. People bump into each other, which was particularly bad for the elderly and those with disabilities.

Abdullah Al-Saudah said he was performing tawaf when people stopped suddenly. “I thought somebody fell in the rush. After much effort, we discovered that some people performing Umrah were taking selfies near the Maqam Ibrahim.”

He said photography should be prohibited during the tawaf and saie, the walking between the hillocks of Safa and Marwa.

Naif Al-Hamd, a judge at Riyadh’s appeals court, said the Qur’an prohibits people from engaging in activities that divert their attention away from their devotions, as outlined in Surat Al-Zumar, verse 11. This applies to photography, he said.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/947071/saudi-arabia

*Intensify efforts to ensure comfort of worshipers: King*​
Jun 29, 2016

Makkah — Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman has ordered that efforts should be intensified to provide more comfort and security to worshipers during the last 10 days of the holy month of Ramadan.

Chairing the weekly session of the Council of Ministers at Safa Palace here late Monday night, King Salman said that the Kingdom was proud and honored to serve the guests of Allah.

The King highlighted the expansion of the Two Holy Mosques and holy sites to provide the highest degree of comfort, tranquility, security and reassurance to all Muslims.

The Council of Ministers thanked the King for the great attention and care being given to the two holy cities to enable worshipers to perform their rituals in an atmosphere of security, peace and comfort, Minister of State, Cabinet member and acting Minister of Culture and Information Essam Sayeed said in a statement to the Saudi Press Agency following the Cabinet session.

The Cabinet lauded the depth of historical and strategic relations between the Kingdom and the US and the progress that these relations are currently witnessing in all fields.

It said that the talks that Deputy Crown Prince Muhammad Bin Salman, second deputy premier and minister of defense, had with President Barack Obama, a number of officials and executives of various companies will further enhance Saudi-US cooperation in the light of Vision 2030 and the National Transformation Program.

The Cabinet appreciated the remarks made by UN Secretary General Ban Ki-moon during his meeting with the Deputy Crown Prince in which he lauded the Kingdom’s assistance provided to displaced Syrians and developing countries and praised the leadership role played by the Kingdom in the region and the world and its strong support for the UN and its agencies.

The Cabinet approved a number of arrangements to help Saudis who are unable to pay their rent and required licensed real estate agents to register the contracts of all rented housing and commercial units electronically through the electronic network.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-ara...rshipers-king/

*Millions converge on Makkah for Night of Power*​
Jun 30, 2016

MAKKAH — Millions of Muslims from around the world as well as other parts of the Kingdom are converging on the Grand Mosque in Makkah to perform Umrah and take part in special prayers in the final phase of Ramadan, which is considered to include the holiest days of the fasting month.

The traffic heading to the holy city is getting intense day after day. All government departments have mobilized their human and material resources to welcome the mammoth crowd of worshippers and facilitate their stay in Makkah providing them with a spiritual atmosphere.

The pilgrims engage in special prayers seeking the Lailat Al-Qadr, or the Night of Power, when the first verses of the Holy Qur’an were revealed to the Prophet Muhammad, peace be upon him. According to the Qur’an, (worship on) the night is better in reward than (worship in) a thousand months.

Though there is no clear indication in the Islamic texts about the exact date, based on a saying of the Prophet scholars believe the Night of Power falls on one of the odd nights in the last 10 days of Ramadan.

“Whoever spends this night in prayer out of sincere faith and in the hope of reward from God will be forgiven all his previous sins,” the Prophet said in a Hadith reported by Bukhari, the most authentic book of traditions.

Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman and Crown Prince Muhammad Bin Naif have given instructions to government departments and public agencies to extend all-out efforts to make the stay of the guests of God in Makkah and Madinah comfortable.

Efforts have been made to provide the faithful with adequate accommodation, keep Makkah and its surrounding clean and tidy, ensure security and safety of pilgrims and control traffic to ensure the smooth flow of vehicles in the central area of the city.

“The Ramadan plan focuses on ensuring the smooth flow of pilgrims to and from the Grand Mosque,” said an official of the Presidency of the Two Holy Mosques, adding that there is good coordination between the presidency, Haram Security Force and the crowd management department.

“We provide a host of services to the guests of God,” the official said while urging pilgrims and worshippers not to enter the mosque while the faithful come out after prayers to avoid congestion and possible stampedes.

The mayoralty has intensified cleaning services throughout Makkah to keep the city and its environment clean by deploying a large number of cleaning workers. Its officers check shops selling foodstuffs as well as street vendors to make sure they comply with hygiene regulations.

The Health Affairs in Makkah on the other hand has set out a complete plan to protect pilgrims from contagious diseases. It has set up clinics inside the Grand Mosque to provide quick medical assistance and first-aid services to pilgrims who may fall sick.

Public security agencies have deployed adequate number of officers all over Makkah to ensure law and order, safeguard the security of pilgrims, control crowds and stop any negative practices. Traffic officers prevent vehicles from entering the central area of Makkah and divert them to huge parking areas outside the city. A shuttle service takes the worshippers from various parking lots to the vicinity of the Grand Mosque and back.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-ara...h-night-power/

*25,000 rugs in Grand Mosque*​
Jun 30, 2016

Some 25,000 rugs, each with a length of 3 to 4 meters, adorn the floors of the Grand Mosque and its surrounding plazas. Of the total, 21,000 rugs are actually laid down and 4,000 kept in reserve. If spread out in a straight line, the total length of the rugs could reach as many as 90 kilometers.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-ara...-grand-mosque/












































*The Scent of Taif*
​*Taif,* Saudi Arabia, Asharq Al-Awsat – Al Taif al Ma’nous, or amiable Taif, as people prefer to call it, is a colorful city full of contradictions and is the bride of Saudi summer resorts. I*ts fertile lands are home to a variety of fruits, such as berries, grapes, apples and pomegranates, and flowers, adding to the freshness of the air. It is crowned by a warm sunshine that reveals the many myths and secrets of this legendary city lying over the Al Sarawat Mountains in western Saudi Arabia.*

*Famous for the unique scent of its roses and flowers, Taif remains in the memory of its visitors long after they have departed. It is said that whoever forgets to give his beloved a bottle of nectar from Taif does not know the meaning of true love or its secrets. No wedding or joyous occasion is complete without flowers from the resort town. 

Obaid al Qureishi, who cultivates roses for a living, told Asharq Al Awsat the flowers of Taif are unparalleled; while Damascene roses are bigger and sometimes more beautiful, the flowers in Taif are distinguished by their strong scent. He also indicated that attempts by large farm owners to plant Damascene roses failed because they were not native to the region. “The secret lies in the [Taif] soil which is watered by rain and dew.” *

The suburbs of Taif and its valleys, such as al Huda, al Shafa, al Ghadeerayn and Wadi Mahram, are celebrated for the cultivation of roses, to which farmers turned to because it brings in more revenue than the cultivation of vegetables and wheat. However, this year’s harvest suffered from frost and the production for 2006 is expected to be limited, thereby doubling the price of roses.

Farmers in this Saudi resort city rely on the ancient agricultural calendar and astrology. Sowing begins during the month of Ramadan and lasts for 75 days; farmers dig ridges in the soil where the saplings- carefully cut from roses- are placed and covered with fertilizers. They are watered according to a particular schedule and at certain times of the day and enjoy great care and attention. Harvest begins in April and lasts until the end of May. The height of rose bushes is carefully controlled and reaches a maximum of 1.5 meters. According to al Qureishi, this increases the ratio of roses per bush. On average, one bush will produce 250 roses every day. Picking takes place before sunrise, when roses are usually moist and aromatic. Roses are then sold by the thousand to distillation laboratories for $13 dollars. Mona al Utaybi, a teacher at a school for girls in al Hada, said that, during the harvest season, students race to offer their teachers bouquets of roses every morning. In her opinion, roses are affected by their surroundings. “Farmers with a pure heart and a good soul produce fresh aromatic flowers while those with evil intentions only produce shriveling flowers full of worms,” she said.

Um Ali, a Saudi woman aged 70, recalled the times when women and their daughters would go out to the field and pick roses in the early morning during harvest. “They worked in small groups, standing in horizontal lines while singing the praise of Taif’s roses and competing to cut the largest number of roses.” With the advent of technology and cutting machines, women are no longer seen in the fields and foreign laborers now collect the roses. The streets of Taif are full of vendors showcasing their latest roses and selling fruit to the thousands of visitors who flock to the city.

Rose production is dominated by five families, al Qadi, al Kamal, al Qureishi, al Ghuraybi and al Solhi. Together, they oversee most of the cultivation and laboratories in Taif.

Rose House laboratory, owned by the al Qadi family, is located in a large old building in the al Salamah neighborhood. It is one of the oldest and biggest in the city. Its name derives from the strong aroma that permeates its rooms and extends to the street. Every morning, during harvest, Mohammed Al-Qadi’s four sons, Hassan, Abdullah, Omar and Ibrahim, rise early to receive the caravans of farmers who come to sell their roses.

Abdullah al Qadi meets the farmers at the entrance of the labs prior to the counting and weighing process. Every one thousand roses are bundled together, weighed and placed in large containers made of palm tree leaves or plastic ribbons. Abdullah keeps one rose from each bundle as a record and notes every transaction in a small notebook. *During harvest, the al Qadi labs can receive up to a million roses.* Over the years, the family has established warm relations with the farmers who do not hesitate to ask for loans; these are usually deducted from the following season’s payments.

After the noon prayer, the roses are aired and spread over 150sq meters, forming a huge bed of roses. Omar and Ibrahim are responsible for the distillation process, which requires much attention and great care, as a small mistake could prove very costly. The labs include 96 copper distillation pots where the roses are boiled in order to release their essence. Pots have a maximum capacity of 20 thousand roses. Each is periodically coated with tin in order to prevent the oxidization of copper. According to Omar, roses from the al Shafa area are generally large compared to these from al Hada, the scent of which is more powerful.

Unlike Oud, which is imported to the Gulf from Burma and Cambodia, rose essence is extracted locally but loses potency with the passing of time, especially if exposed to light and heat. Omar’s advice was to remove the plastic covering from the bottle and then close it firmly because plastic interacts unfavorably with the essence thereby affecting its intensity. The al Qadi laboratories concentrate more on the production of rose water than essence and they are Saudi Arabia’s largest producers, exporting surplus product to Gulf countries.

*Rose water has many uses, including in the baking of Arab pastries and as a flavoring to drinking water. There are two types of rose water: the first is stored in small 250ml bottles and costing $2.5 US dollars and the more expensive kind, which costs $9 US dollars, used for weddings and receptions across the Gulf. During celebrations, guests are sprinkled by rose water using a special ornate watering can. Women also use rose water to cleanse their faces and nourish their skin, sometimes adding it to body masks to give them a powerful rose smell. In Taif, rose water is believed to cure mild depression. Rose water and rose essence are also used to wash the Holy Kaaba twice a year, as a sign of the great care that befalls the most sacred of sacred Islamic objects. *

Ibrahim al Qadi revealed how best to identify the authentic rose essence saying, “The authentic essence is known for its powerful unique aroma. It has a yellowish color, sometimes even slightly greenish. The greener it looks, the worse the quality becomes. The essence is not glutinous like oil and does not stain the skin or clothes when applied as perfume. Contrary to popular belief, the aroma does not last for very long as it is absorbed by the skin.”

“One small bottle of 11.7 grams of authentic nectar requires approximately forty thousand roses and is usually sold for roughly 1500 Saudi Riyals (400 US Dollars).” Al Qadi states that some sellers increase the prices intentionally so that the customer believes that he is purchasing high quality nectar. He adds that there are no degrees of quality in authentic Taif nectar; it is either good or bad. He says, “Good quality nectar is taken from around forty thousand flowers that have not been boiled more than twice as the more the flowers have been boiled the more affect this has on the quality of the nectar. Bad quality nectar is that which has been taken from less than forty thousand flowers that have been boiled several times.”
*
Taif is one of the oldest cities in the world. It is difficult to find a book on the Arabian Peninsula that does not mention this city. Taif neighbors the holy city of Mecca. Its heritage and natural and ancient monuments hold many stories for the generations to come.*

*Taif is home to famous valleys such as Wadi Al-Naml that was visited by King Solomon and the holy valley of Wadi Wej where the Prophet Mohammed prohibited any hunting or for anyone to cut down its trees or to threaten its wildlife. South of the city is Okaz market, one the most famous Arab markets. The city was also home to some of the Prophet’s companions such as Abdullah Ibn Abbas. In addition, Hajjaj Ibn Yusuf Thaqafi, a tyrannical leader of the Arabs had lived there. The city was of much importance to the Muslim Caliphs and it was believed that the first Ummayad Caliph Muawiyyah told the governor of Taif, Saeed Ibn Al Aas that he was blessed as he had “spent the summer in Taif, the winter in Mecca and spring in Jeddah.”*

http://english.aawsat.com/2006/05/article55266695/the-scent-of-taif

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ta'if

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Taif is a beautiful ancient Hijazi city located almost 2000 meters above sea level. Its agricultural products are fantastic and exported to many countries worldwide and it is especially famous for its flowers and rose water which is used for washing Kaaba.

Once KSA opens up for tourism for real and given the city's close proximity to Makkah, Madinah and Jeddah, it will become a major tourist hit alongside numerous other cities and areas of Hijaz and other provinces and historical regions of KSA. That would be a very good thing for the country and many locals who could work in the tourism sector.

@waz


----------



## Arabian Stallion

*3 million worshippers pray Taraweeh in two holy mosques*​
Jul 2, 2016

MAKKAH – Nearly 3 million worshippers, including foreign Umrah pilgrims and local visitors, performed Isha and Taraweeh prayers in the Grand Mosque in Makkah and the Prophet’s Mosque in Madinah Friday night in a tranquil atmosphere, thanks to the extensive services provided by the government of the Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman

Various government agencies mobilized their full material and human potential to ensure the faithful preform their pilgrimage rites and other acts of worship in peace and comfort.

The worshippers from around the world, including different parts of the Kingdom, converged on Makkah to seek Allah’s forgiveness and mercy with the hope that this night, the 27th of Ramadan, is the Night of Power (Lailat Al-Qadr).

According to scholarly opinion, the Night of Power, which commemorates the first revelation of the Holy Qur’an to the Prophet Muhammad (peace upon him) in Makkah, falls on one of the odd nights in the last 10 days of Ramadan, most probably the 27th night.

The authorities provided all services to the worshippers, Umrah pilgrims and visitors with follow-up by Prince Khaled Al-Faisal, emir of Makkah Province and adviser to Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques, who stressed that serving the worshippers and visitors to the Grand Mosque is a great honor for the Saudi people and government.

He further said everyone was working hard to provide the maximum comfort and facilities to the guests of God. He praised the noble services being provided to Umrah pilgrims, and said the pilgrims could benefit from the completion of the latest expansion of the Grand Mosque this Ramadan.

He said all departments carried out their tasks for the holy month, especially the last ten days, according to plan.

Nearly 2 million worshippers visited the Grand Mosque in Makkah on Friday night, while 750,000 people joined the special prayers at the Prophet’s Mosque in Madinah, the Saudi Press Agency reported.

The General Presidency for the Affairs of the Two Holy Mosques mobilized its efforts in opening the gates, carrying out maintenance works, cleaning and operation. It also made available copies of the Holy Qur’an everywhere in the mosque complex.

The Directorate of Health Affairs in Makkah Province operated two health centers in the Grand Mosque, in addition to Ajyad Emergency Hospital, which is only a few meters away from the mosque.

Over 12,000 cleaners were deployed in the Grand Mosque and its courtyards. Sixty points were allocated for collecting garbage.

Police intensified security patrols on the streets of Makkah to ensure a smooth flow of traffic and avoid any untoward incidents.

Saudi Public Transport Company (SAPTCO) made sure that there were enough buses to carry the Umrah pilgrims and worshippers to and from the Grand Mosque.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-arabia/3-million-worshippers-pray-taraweeh-two-holy-mosques/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Stallion

*27th night of Ramadan*











*



*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

*Pilgrims spent lavishly on gifts, clothes for children*​




Garment shops in the holy city did a roaring business this Umrah season with an estimated business of SR200 million in Ramadan alone.​
Jul 13, 2016

MAKKAH — Garment shops in the holy city did a roaring business this Umrah season with an estimated business of SR200 million in Ramadan alone.

A record number of pilgrims and visitors to the Grand Mosque thronged the city this year despite soaring temperatures to get peace and tranquility of mind by praying and performing Umrah.

The estimated SR200 million business was shared by approximately 400 outlets,

Mohammed Awad Al-Salmi, a shop owner, said. He added that clothes for children were the most sold products. Shops dealing with women clothes and traditional and popular garments benefited a lot from the flourishing business in the central area during the holy month.

“Most of the goods are imported from China, Taiwan, India, Bangladesh, Pakistan, Malaysia and Indonesia, Al-Salmi said. The estimated profits range between 40 to 60 percent, he said.

Mahmoud Tantawi, an Egyptian pilgrim, said: “For pilgrim it is a traditional habit to buy gifts for family members and relatives during Haj and Umrah trips for decades. Because I am here today for Umrah, I should buy gifts for all those who bought gifts for me before. I am going to buy around 30 pieces of clothes for both genders of different ages,” he said.

The most sought after goods were clothes for children costing somewhere between SR5 to SR35 depending upon the quality and the exporting country.

Clothes for small kids and newborns were a bit costlier and were being sold for SR50 to SR70.

Marsleen Subairi, an Indonesian pilgrim on his fifth visit to the Kingdom, said he had allocated SR1,000 to SR1400 to buy gifts for his relatives and grandchildren.

Subairi said he usually buys the traditional Arabic thob, ghotra and golden headdress.

He added that pilgrims also buy various beauty products for women including henna and eyeliners.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-ara...thes-children/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

*No luggage cabins in Haramain train*





Saturday 30 July 2016

JEDDAH: There will be no separate cabins for luggage on Al-Haramain train, but special racks will be allocated for luggage.

Sources said the train is for passengers, and not for luggage, and only personal bags can be carried and stowed on the steel racks in each cabin or in the upper drawers of passenger seats.

Yousif Al-Abdan, deputy president of the Saudi Railway Organization, said there will no delay in implementing the Haramain train. He stressed that the organization is committed to operating of the train by the end of 2017.
*
Officials and journalists toured the train station in King Abdullah Economic City which has been completed. The Madinah station is also finished, while the Jeddah station is 96 percent complete.*

http://www.arabnews.com/node/962131/saudi-arabia



























*Pokémon mania near Holy Kaaba slammed *





Thursday 28 July 2016

MAKKAH: Even the holiest of all places is not spared by the Pokémon Go craze. The mobile game has taken the fight between its characters to the Holy Kaaba, and points of collection are being found on the gates of the Grand Mosque.

Opinions are rife about the game saying it is a violation of the sanctity of the Grand Mosque in particular and all other mosques, because some of its characters are inside mosques and the game spies on users.

Sheikh Abdullah Al-Munea, a member of the Council of Senior Scholars, said the game is a national security hazard as it aims to uncover secret locations, which is considered treason.

When the website team visited Makkah, it found that one of the fighting grounds of Pokémon was actually atop Kaaba. Around the new mataf, five players were found playing, and the number is growing. The points of gifts and the game’s characters were in front of gates of the mosque.

Appeals Court Judge and member of the Shoura Council Sheikh Issa Al-Ghaith said with regard to finding Pokémon characters on the Kaaba, hacking it and playing it without moving, “in general, I do not think there is anything ‘haram’ (forbidden) in it as it is.”

Nawaf Shaheen, a gaming expert, said: “Pokémon Go has also used a data bank from another game called Ingress. It wants the players to determine important locations in their cities. Among these places are hospitals, mosques and markets.”

He said that some people do not even know the content of the game and its subject.

Some people believe that it was targeting Muslims and Islam. Pokémon Go is a normal entertainment game; in each update, it changes its security settings and adds guidelines for players. For example, if a player is driving his car above 20 km per hour, the Pokémon characters do not appear.

Suhaib Khairallah, a technology expert and partner member in Microsoft Saudia, said Pokémon Go is not available in Saudi or other Arab countries. How can it target Muslims? He said the characters are largely found in mosques, markets and restaurants because the game covers areas where lots of people are found. The users join each other through Google maps.

Mashable website says that the designer of Pokémon Go, the executive president and founder of Niantic, was one of the workers of Google and has used data from an old game called Ingress which demands players to point out major features of their cities. The players presented 15 million such locations, of which 5 million are being used by Pokémon Go. Among these locations are holy sites.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/960951/saudi-arabia

*Umrah arrivals projected to reach 8 million next year *




Thursday 21 July 2016

JEDDAH: Ahmad Sheikh Bafaqih, who specializes in Haj and Umrah economics, said the number of Umrah pilgrims registered an increase compared to last year’s numbers despite the political situation in many countries of the region, as well as the expansion works in the holy sites.

He expected the arrival of 8 million Umrah pilgrims next year once most of the expansion works at the Grand Mosque and the Prophet’s Mosque are completed, an increase of 2 million Umrah pilgrims compared to this year’s 6 million pilgrims, an estimated 30 percent increase.

He stressed on the concerted efforts of the Ministries of the Interior, Haj and Umrah, and the relevant authorities to meet the needs and wishes of most of the pilgrims who performed umrah during this last Ramadan in Makkah.

Meanwhile, well-informed sources said the Ministry of Haj and Umrah halted the issuance of Umrah visas indefinitely for the season since the 16th of Ramadan. The sources said that the Umrah season this year saw an increase of 6.99 percent from last year with 6,393,464 visas issued, an increase of 444,252 visas, while the number of pilgrims stood at 5,949,212 Umrah pilgrims.

According to statistics, Egypt came first with 1,303,067 Umrah visas, up 17 percent from the last Umrah season; Pakistan with 991,337 Umrah visas and Indonesia in third place with 699,612 Umrah visas.

The number of pilgrims coming from Turkey increased this year by 18,875 compared to last year, with total number of visas issued to Turkish pilgrims amounting to 473,672, making the country fourth on the list of countries in terms of the number of Umrah pilgrims.

Jordan came in fifth place with a total estimated visas of 434,479, while India this season added 77,077 Umrah pilgrims over last season, totaling about 409,639 Umrah visas.

Algeria came seventh on the list with 371,949 Umrah visas, but second only to Pakistan in terms of the increase in the numbers of pilgrims, where the increase amounted to 28.51 percent.

The data showed that Malaysia obtained 26,005 Umrah visas, an increase of 10 percent, and in ninth position came the United Arab Emirates with 187,289 Umrah visas, an increase of 12,919 pilgrims.

Iraq recorded a drop in the number of Umrah pilgrims by about 10.22 percent compared to last season, with 168,406 Umrah visas issued.

The remaining countries recorded a drop of 26.91 percent in the number of Umrah visas issued.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/957191/saudi-arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

*Jabal Omar starts commercial ops at « Conrad Makkah »*​
Jabal Omar Development Co. on Wednesday started commercial operations at Hotel Conrad Makkah after obtaining the required regulatory approvals, the real estate developer said in a statement to Tadawul.

The company expects the new project—a five-star hotel comprising 438 rooms over 20 floors--to boost revenues and shareholders’ equity.

In May 2011, the company signed an agreement to operate 12 hotels as part of its project near the Grand Mosque in Makkah.

http://www.argaam.com/en/article/art...tail/id/429363
















*« Conrad Makkah » promises guests efficient access to Holy City*





*New property offers a number of perks to visiting pilgrims*​
19th July, 2016

Conrad Makkah recently opened its doors, offering pilgrims easy access to the Holy City.

It is one of the few hotels in Makkah to offer direct access to the Al Haram via 12 elevators to the religious site, enabling pilgrims to seamlessly reach the Sacred Mosque during peak prayer times. The hotel also offers an on-site Masjid for up to 1,000 guests with audio connection to Al-Haram.

Guests staying at the stunning 438-room facility can receive luxury service the moment they land at the airport, with a private car equipped with Wi-Fi, food, and refreshments, available upon request to transport them to the Holy City.

Located in the Jabal Omar development, the hotel also offers private access via a route that is exclusive to guests staying in the district, circumventing roads congested by traffic, and enabling effortless access to and from the property.

The hotel’s full time concierge will assist guests in planning a variety of local activities through the Conrad 1/3/5 programme, a curated collection of inspired experiences in art, shopping, adventure, and gastronomy, where guests can discover local culture from an insider’s perspective.

Guests booking a stay at the hotel can also utilise the popular Conrad Concierge mobile app, which gives travellers the ability to customise details of their hotel stay before, during, and after each visit via a smartphone or tablet.

Whether it’s pre-selecting bath amenities or checking-in while in-transit from the airport, guests can access a variety of features by using the app.

Makkah is poised to become one of the world’s leading religious hospitality and tourism destinations as Saudi Arabia invests in infrastructure and makes steps towards enhancing the Umrah and Hajj experience for pilgrims, according to industry experts.

The Holy City is expected to witness a growing hotel supply through 2018, according to Colliers International’s Q1 2016 Saudi Arabia Report, driven in part by a growing demand from affluent religious travellers for world-class service.

“The sacred city’s momentous historical sites, such as the Grand Mosque and the Kaaba, as well as significant pipeline projects in Islamic arts and culture, including the recently announced 5,600 square meter Makkah Museum, will offer visitors a host of rich experiences,” said Ismail Sirry, general manager of Conrad Makkah.

“The objective for the majority of travellers to Makkah is to take part in Umrah or Hajj, and because the Holy City receives millions of pilgrims every year, ease of access, convenience, safety, and comfort are top concerns for visitors. This is driving a transformation in Makkah’s tourism industry, one characterided by an overhaul of the traditional approach to hospitality.”

Figures from Saudi Vision 2030 show that in the last decade, the number of Umrah visitors entering the country from abroad tripled, reaching 8 million people. And with ambitious plans by to increase the number of Umrah pilgrims to 15 million by 2020, and 30 million by 2030, the Kingdom is focused on redefining tourism and hospitality in the Holy City.

“Developing intuitive services and a supportive infrastructure at both hotel and city levels is central to this effort,” says Sirry. “The biggest challenges visitors face in Makkah are related to access and capacity, but significant government projects, such as the expansion of the Grand Mosque, and the development of the Haramain High Speed Railway and the Makkah Mass Rail Transit System, will soon resolve many of these issues. However, that same seamless traveler experience then needs to be carried through at a hotel level.”

http://www.traveldailymedia.com/2389...-to-holy-city/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

*Arrival of pilgrims at the King Abdulaziz International Airport in Jeddah*

















*Arrival of pilgrims at Madinah airport*


















*First group of non-Arab African pilgrims arrives from South Africa*​




Aug 8, 2016

MAKKAH — The first batch of pilgrims from non-Arab African countries arrived at King Abdulaziz International Airport in Jeddah on Saturday from South Africa.

Tariq Alawi, second deputy chairman of the Tawafa Establishment for the Non-Arab African Countries, Walid Khaled Alawi, chairman of the field office No. 21, and other officials of the establishment received the pilgrims on arrival.

The pilgrims were welcomed to holy land by the officials with flowers, Zamzam water and other token gifts.

The establishment’s staff assured the pilgrims that they would devote themselves to the service of the guests of God to help them perform their Haj rites in ease, peace and comfort.

Rami Bin Saleh Labni, chairman of the Tawafa establishment’s board of directors, said they have completed all arrangements and deployed all their human and technological resources to serve the pilgrims.

“Through our field offices scattered all over Makkah and the holy sites we will provide excellent services to our pilgrims from the time of their arrival until they depart for their respective countries,” he said.

*1,000 guest pilgrims from Palestine*​
As many as 1,000 Palestinian pilgrims will perform Haj this year as the guests of Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman.

They represent the families of the martyrs in the occupied lands, said an official with the guest pilgrim program.

The King invites thousands of Muslims from several countries every year to perform Haj and Umrah as his personal guests under two separate programs.

Zaid Ali Al-Dukan, deputy head of the program, said the Palestinian pilgrims will be issued Haj visas from the Saudi Consulate in Cairo and will be flown to the Kingdom by Saudi Arabian Airlines.

As many as 13,000 relatives of Palestinian martyrs performed Haj as the guests of the King in the past seven years.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-ara...-south-africa/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

*Over 600,000 pilgrims to visit Madinah before Haj*




Aug 8, 2016

MAKKAH — More than 600,000 pilgrims are expected to visit Madinah to pay homage to the Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) and pray at his mosque, according to Hatim Qadi, spokesman for the Ministry of Haj and Umrah.

He said the pilgrims started arriving in Madinah on Thursday. “On that day, 60 Haj flights landed at Prince Muhammad Bin Abdul Aziz International Airport in Madinah,” he added.

The spokesman said 14 lounges have been prepared at the airport to receive the pilgrims who will be served by 42 passport counters.

Qadi said all government and private establishments are geared to receive the pilgrims and provide them with the best services that will help them perform their acts of worship in peace and comfort.

He explained that nine establishments are providing services to the pilgrims. Representatives of six Tawafa establishments, the Unified Zamzam Office in Makkah, the Unified Office of Agents receive them on arrival at the entry points, in addition to the Establishment of Guides in Madinah.

Qadi said the number of pilgrims this year is expected to be similar to last year as the cut in the quota system is still being applied.

Since the 2013 Haj, the Saudi government has decided to enforce a reduction in the number of pilgrims permitted for each country under a quota system approved by the Organization of Islamic Cooperation (OIC) to allow expansion work at the Grand Mosque in Makkah.

The request to reduce the number of pilgrims from abroad by a fifth and from inside the country by half was approved by the OIC and the country’s religious leadership. The Supreme Judicial Council said the reduction in pilgrim numbers was legitimate to ensure safety while work was carried out to allow more pilgrims in future.

Meanwhile, the Ministry of Haj and Umrah announced on Sunday that the electronic registration of domestic pilgrims is continuing smoothly after a delay of two days during which many pilgrims were not able to access the service.

The ministry said the fault in the system resulted from heavy pressure because a large number of people attempted to register at the same time.
The ministry said more than 30,000 pilgrims have registered so far.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-ara...t-madinah-haj/

*Arrival of pilgrims at Madinah airport*































*KSA welcomes guests of God as Iran continues with its lies *​



Sunday 7 August 2016

JEDDAH: Iran continues its attempts to mislead the world with its continued claims of Saudi Arabia preventing Iranian pilgrims from performing Haj this year.

A well-informed source said the Iranian delegation refrained from signing the Haj agreement three months ago.

Meanwhile, the Kingdom’s actions clearly show that the country is welcoming and receiving pilgrims from all over of the world.

Regarding the latest statement made by Tehran prayer leader Mohammad Ali Kermani, claiming that Saudi Arabia had obstructed Iranian pilgrims from performing Haj, an official source said: “The ministry has already issued two statements in this regard responding to Iran’s lies.”

The Iranian escalations contradict the minutes of the meeting held in Jeddah three months ago during which the Kingdom was keen on enabling Iranian pilgrims to perform their Haj rituals, but the Iranian delegation missed the next working session, and then left without providing reasons or signing the minutes of the meetings.

The Ministry of Haj said in an earlier statement: “Each year, in compliance with the directions of the government of Saudi Arabia under the leadership of the Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques, the Ministry of Haj and Umrah sends invitations to all officials responsible for pilgrim affairs in the Arab and Islamic countries, and other countries with Muslim minorities around the world, to come to the Kingdom and discus and arrange the measures and procedures for their pilgrims. The number of these countries stands at 78 including Iran.”

The statement of the ministry explained that on the 20th of Shaban the Iranian delegation expressed its wish to leave the Kingdom for Iran, without signing any of the minutes of the meetings to arrange measures and procedures to receive the pilgrims from their country.

“According to these developments, the Ministry of Haj and Umrah emphasizes and confirms that the Iranian Haj mission, and the visit of the delegation, by not signing the minutes of the meetings to prepare for receiving Iranian pilgrims to perform Haj in Saudi Arabia, Iran will bear the responsibility for preventing its nationals from performing the holy rituals,” said the statement from the ministry, stressing the importance of not politicizing Haj, or using religion as a means to make political gains.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/966071/saudi-arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

*Streets to be named after Madinah martyrs *​
Monday 18 July 2016

MADINAH: The Municipal Council of Madinah has approved a recommendation to name streets after the martyrs of the Madinah attacks, in recognition of their sacrifices for protecting the homeland and its citizens.

This comes within an integrated program implemented by the council in condemnation of the painful incident witnessed in Madinah on the 29th day of Ramadan.

It also comes to express the council’s solidarity with the homeland that lost four of its dedicated sons and in recognition for the key role being played by the security services in this regard.

Council members visited families of the martyrs and those who were injured in the criminal terrorist act, and delivered banquets of flowers on the occasion of Eid-Al-Fitr.

In the same manner, members of the council, together with their children, visited Emergency Forces and expressed their appreciation for their sacrifices in protecting the homeland.

President of the Municipal Council Eisa bin Salim Al-Sihaimi said taking the side of the homeland and the citizens has succeeded, thanks to Allah and the security men who were always living up to their responsibilities and doing their duties dedicatedly and faithfully. “We have always felt the big effort being exerted by our brave security men in all fields where we have witnessed great interaction with them following the heinous incident,” he said.

He said the visit made by the council members comes as a religious, national and social duty dictated by sincere citizenship and brotherhood, and standing united behind the wise leadership which is giving utmost care for all categories of the community, notably the security men and their families, and the injured during their holy mission toward the religion and homeland.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/955521/saudi-arabia

*New Madinah airport ready to serve over 750,000 pilgrims *​
MADINAH: Work is undergoing at Prince Mohammed bin Abdul Aziz International Airport in Madinah to ensure preparedness with the arrival of a large number of pilgrims and visitors to perform Umrah and visit the Prophet’s Mosque.

Airport officials have reached out to operating parties to ensure preparedness of the plan to facilitate arrivals and departures of more than 750,000 travelers during Ramadan and beyond, which is being overseen by the operating company, TIBAH.

Senior Airport Authority Director Engineer Waled Abu Anaq said comprehensive plans for the heavy travel period during the month of Ramadan include preparation of arrival and departure halls, provision of all equipment necessary, and operation of all banking equipment at the airport to dispense foreign currencies from official banks in the arrivals hall.

All service counters for Umrah passengers have been operated at Haj halls specializing in the arrivals and departures of Umrah passengers on international flights, in coordination with the Passports and Customs Departments, Umrah company offices, and under the supervision of the branch of the Ministry of Haj and Umrah in Madinah.

All airline offices in the departure halls have also been prepared to facilitate services, as have all security and inspection points. Umrah flights have been rescheduled as well to ensure facilitated and organized movement inside the departure halls and air space.

General Director of Airport Authority Engineer Mohammed Al-Fadel said the operational plan for Ramadan is being implemented in coordination with the operations company and specialized government authorities. The plan takes into account the safety, security, and comfort of passengers by taking specific measures to increase the level of coordination and follow-up by all authorities working at the airport.

The aim, he said, is to reduce the time needed to complete departure and arrival procedures for Umrah passengers and visitors, while guaranteeing the best maintenance and safety environment at the airport.

“The operational plan for the month of Ramadan includes coordination in movement of passengers around the clock, as per the operational plan, in order to facilitate the arrival and departure of more than 750,000 passengers on 1,600 international Umrah flights on various airlines, in addition to receiving regularly scheduled international and domestic flights,” he said.

He said all counters at the Haj plaza halls have been prepared to service passengers throughout the month, noting that the airport’s staff has been well prepared and trained to complete all procedures for the arrival and departure of passengers in record time.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/943176/saudi-arabia#





















*Seven historical mosques in Madinah remain closed *





NO ACCESS: The Al-Fatah Mosque is one of the ''seven mosques''
wich are frequently visited by many pilgrims.​Friday 8 July 2016

MADINAH: The closure of seven mosques in Madinah with a lock and key was clearly not enough for the authorities, as they have now closed them with brick and mortar, indicating that the decision is final. Religious visitors are dismayed at the closures and say that these mosques must be opened because they carry the trappings of the Prophet Muhammad, peace be upon him, and his companions.

The Tourism Commission said it had no part in the decision and its now calling for them to be opened because they are an important part of Madinah’s tourism sector.

The seven mosques are part of the historical heritage of Madinah and are visited by many pilgrims.

While only six mosques are present in reality, the group of mosques that were closed are referred to as the “seven mosques.” Historians have said that the “Qiblatyyan Mosque”, which is a kilometer away from them, is the additional mosque because the people who visit the six mosques inevitably visit the seventh “Qiblatyyan Mosque” as well. However others still say that there were seven originally and that one disappeared.

Many believe that the Prophet prayed in some of these mosques and used to call on God in these places. They believe also that the rest of the mosques were frequented by the Prophet’s companions in the Trench Battle. Each one of them was in the mosque that was named after them.

These mosques lie in one of the trenches built by the Muslims during Prophet’s era to protect Madinah from the armies of the Quraish which sought to overtake them in the so-called “Battle of the Parties.”

Some historians also suggest these locations were places of monitoring in the battles and the mosques were named after those who stayed there to fight and protect Madinah from its south to its north. These names include Salman Alfarisi, Abu Bakar Al-Sadeeq, Omar bin Alkhattab, Ali bin Abi Taleb and Fatima Alzahra.

Shiekh Saleh Almaghamisi said that visits to these mosques by pilgrims are symbolic and serve as a form of remembrance of the Prophet and his Companions.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/950601/saudi-arabia

*Al-Fatah Mosque*










Area of the ''Seven Mosques''/Al-Khandaq battle site​
*Madinah 2016*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

Makkah from a different angle



​
This year during Ramadan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Al-Andalus

*Makkah Gateway Cultural Oasis *
(Construction has begun)




​*The Makkah Gateway Cultural Oasis is one of the key developments within the Makkah Gateway Master Plan in Saudi Arabia. The challenge was to come up with an overall concept for a one million sqm plot of land that is strategically located outside of the Haram boundary line, over half of which will be developed for a large conventional centre, educational facilities, hotels and cultural attractions for the citizens of the Makkah region and religious tourism. This Business and Cultural District is situated in a valley between three large hills of rock and built on a podium to allow vehicular traffic to pass below, making the entire district pedestrian-friendly.* The perimetre of the district is surrounded by planned communities and tall apartment blocks, which protect the Cultural Oasis from high winds and sandstorms. *The 26,000sqm Makkah Gateway Cultural Oasis includes a craft village and a civic centre, with innovative business, educational and cultural amenities, is strategically located, taking pride of place within the Makkah Gateway mega development. The key attractions include exhibition halls, convention centres, this arts & crafts village, a sustainable research centre, a visitor centre, Calligraphy Gallery, The History of Haj Museum, an amphitheatre, an observatory, communities, hotels, shopping and mosques.* The central exhibit hall is enclosed under an iconic crescent-shaped dome made of polished bronze. Other special features include high-security VIP entrances, on the lower, level and executive lounges, overlooking the main exhibition halls, while auditoriums are to be equipped with the latest A/V and acoustic technology. The entire development is designed on a podium to reduce traffic and locate all parking below the main level of the civic centre. All attractions can be accessed by a tram system or shaded walkways.



































​@Decisive Storm @alarabi

@Zarvan bro, that's a very old photo. Al-Masjid al-Haram and nearby areas look very different today. For the better if you ask me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-Andalus

*Sayyid Al-Shuhada Mosque (under construction) in Madinah:*​








*The area around Al-Masjid an-Nabawi*




*Haj Metro a boon for pilgrim transport *



Wednesday 7 September 2016

MAKKAH: The Mashaer Railway at the holy sites (Haj Metro) is a quantum leap in the history of transporting Haj pilgrims and one of the largest projects achieved by the government over the past years.

The metro has reduced the travel time from hours to minutes and plays an important role in the movement of Haj pilgrims between the holy sites in general and from their camps to Al-Jamarat bridge in particular.

Haj pilgrims used to suffer because of the nature of the place and their huge number. Thousands of vehicles were required previously, some drivers violated traffic laws, not to mention breakdowns of vehicles which worsened congestion, forcing pilgrims to stay inside their vehicles for as long as six to seven hours. The Haj Metro has solved all these problems.

The 18.2-km railway project was launched during the Haj season in 2010, with each site having thee stations equipped with escalators and seven paths to offer services to pilgrims, in addition to a number of gates for groupings. These gates have sensors to recognize ticket holders. The stations have a waiting area that is equipped with safety means and air conditioning and can take more than 3,000 pilgrims.

Hao Koi Lin, the director general of the Chinese company that completed the metro, said the project integrated various specifications in the world, including the US specification in skeletal engineering, the local Saudi specification in road and residential buildings and the European specification in the operating system.

The Ministry of Municipal and Rural Affairs received the Fidic award for implementing the train project; the project was chosen from the best 24 projects in the world during the past 100 years for its distinction and contribution to improving life’s circumstances. The southern line of the Holy Sites Train project also won the Franz Edelman Award for the best applied and operational research.

The Haj Metro connects nine major stations — three in Arafat, three in Mina and three in Muzdalifa, with the final station at the fourth floor of the Al-Jamarat bridge.

The project has 17 trains, with each train having 12 carriages and 60 doors on each side for boarding. Each carriage takes 250 Haj pilgrims, of which 50 are seated and 200 standing in addition to two front and rear cabins for operations.

The Mashaer train is among the longest in the world with each cabin standing at 25 meters and transporting 72,000 passengers per hour, at a speed of 80 and 120 km per hour.

The train is operated by remote control and transports more than 3,500 pilgrims in a single trip. Its path is elevated from the floor between nine and 45 meters in Al-Jamarat.

Around 27 Saudis were trained to drive the train for six months.

The crowd management project has been implemented by CIDIC Company, which has a contract from the Malaysian company Brazarana, under the supervision of Makkah Development Authority.

________________________________________________________________________________________

*800 women nominated to educate pilgrims in Haj *



Sunday 4 September 2016

MAKKAH: At least 800 women preachers have been nominated from various regions in the Kingdom to accompany the pilgrims during the current Haj season, said Islamic Awareness General Secretariat at the Ministry of Haj and Umrah (Taweia).

Taweia Secretary-General Sheikh Hassan Al-Qurashi has confirmed his full supervision of all the educational programs during Haj and Umrah.

Nomination of preachers accompanying domestic campaigns will be subject to specific and precise criteria, he said. Such campaigns “should submit a request to Taweia for approval of a preacher to accompany it,” Al-Qurashi said.

The campaign may select one of the previously nominated members from Taweia, he said and added: “Preachers and companions will be from university professors and some government employees.”

The preacher’s role is to accompany the pilgrims during Haj rituals and answer their inquiries concerning the Haj matters only. He will guide them, and ifta will be at the mufti’s office,” he added. Al-Qurashi said all awareness programs within the Haj campaigns are under the secretariat’s supervision.

The Ministry of Islamic Affairs, Call and Guidance earlier confirmed that the preachers’ nominations will be according to members’ opinion after reviewing.

Nomination will be considered according to several criteria, the most important is the scientific level, candidate’s major and their relevance, and wisdom of the candidate in preaching discourse, in addition to his general and scientific activities.

Preachers and students from other relevant government agencies, other than the ministry, were recruited, such as universities and the education sector.

*Over 1.3m arrive for Haj*​



Sep 9, 2016

MAKKAH — As many as 1,323,520 pilgrims have arrived from various parts of the world to perform this year’s Haj, which climaxes on Sunday with the Standing on Arafat.

According to Director General of the Passports Department (Jawazat) Maj. Gen. Solaiman Al-Yahya, 1,245,203 pilgrims have arrived by air through King Abdulaziz International Airport in Jeddah and Prince Muhammad Bin Abdul Aziz International Airport in Madinah.

He said 65,594 pilgrims have arrived by land from neighboring countries and the rest by sea through various seaports, mainly the Jeddah Islamic Seaport.

Al-Yahya said that 216 foreign pilgrims who did not observe Haj instructions were sent back to their respective countries. The violations included forging of 52 passports.

Under the instructions of Crown Prince Muhammad Bin Naif, deputy premier, interior minister and the chairman of the Supreme Haj committee, any external pilgrim with valid Haj permit who arrives late for valid reasons such as flight delay will be received and rushed to Makkah.

Meanwhile, Hashim Al-Falih, chairman of the Haj Preparation Committee at the Makkah Governorate, said that 189,000 people who attempted to enter Makkah and the Holy Sites were sent back from checkpoints since the beginning of the Haj season until Thursday.

He said the violating Saudi pilgrims will face imprisonment and fines while expatriates will face the same punishment and deportation.

Falih, who is adviser to Makkah Emir Prince Khaled Al-Faisal, said 48,000 vehicles transporting illegal pilgrims were confiscated and 22 fake Haj companies sealed.

The Ministry of Haj and Umrah has warned that those domestic pilgrims who have registered for Haj and paid the fees but did not go for the pilgrimage will not get their money back.

“There will not be any reimbursement of fees for domestic pilgrims who are not in Makkah or the Holy Sites for Haj by Friday,” the ministry said in a statement.

However, those intending pilgrims who informed the ministry about their change of mind by Dhul Hijjah 3 (Sept. 5) will be reimbursed with a 40 percent deduction. But those who informed on Dhul Hijjah 6 (Sept. 8) that they won’t be performing Haj will be reimbursed with a deduction of 70 percent.

*Security forces doing their job:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alarabi

Al Kaabah got its new Kiswah today.​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Andalus

*SRCA taps 1,400 volunteers 





*​Saturday 10 September 2016

RIYADH: The Saudi Red Crescent Authority (SRCA) has enlisted the services of 1,400 volunteers to help pilgrims in Makkah and Madinah and other holy sites during Haj this year.

Mohammed Al-Qasim, acting chairman of the authority, said the SRCA has adopted a mechanism for the volunteers. “The volunteers have been told to comply with all instructions that should be followed in rendering services so that the pilgrims could perform Haj conveniently and successfully.”

He said that 750 volunteers are deployed in Makkah and 650 in Madinah and that they include doctors.

Al-Qasim said there are also medical students who have been given the necessary training to handle emergency cases. Such courses were conducted before the beginning of the Haj season, he said.

Apart from field supervision of emergency cases, the volunteers would also help in every possible way they can such as bringing medical equipment in emergency centers, he said.

“Volunteers also drive motorcycles in Muzdalifah to clear the pedestrian lanes for fast movement if and when a pilgrim is wounded or not feeling well and has to be rushed to the emergency center for treatment,” said Al-Qasim.

For the fourth consecutive year, the SRCA volunteers have been working from 4 p.m. until 4 a.m. of Eid Al-Fitr, he said, thanking the volunteers for their selfless services.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/982701/saudi-arabia
*
Grand Mufti not giving Haj sermon this year 





*​Saturday 10 September 2016

MAKKAH: For the first time in 35 years Saudi Arabia's top cleric will not give a traditional hajj sermon to pilgrims from around the world, a newspaper reported on Saturday.

Grand Mufti Abdul Aziz Al-Asheikh has annually addressed the faithful from the Namira mosque in Mount Arafat for the peak of hajj, which this year falls on Sunday.

Okaz newspaper, citing anonymous sources, said Al-Asheikh, "will step down from delivering the sermon on the day of Arafat, due to health reasons."

He was appointed Grand Mufti in 1999 after the death of his predecessor Sheikh Abdel Aziz bin Baz.

But Okaz said Al-Asheikh had for about two decades prior to that given the annual address to the hajj throng at the site where Prophet Mohammed (p.b.u.h) is said to have delivered his final sermon.

Okaz said the mufti spent about two months preparing for each address.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/982756/saudi-arabia

*Namirah mosque*






*
Unite ranks: Al-Sudais exhorts Muslims to solve problems with dialogue *




Monday 12 September 2016

ARAFAT: Sheikh Abdul Rahman Al-Sudais, chief of the Presidency of the Two Holy Mosques, urged Muslims of the world to unite their ranks.

Delivering the Haj sermon from Namirah Mosque on Sunday, he exhorted Muslim leaders to shoulder responsibilities and solve problems through dialogue.

“The Muslim Ummah is experiencing difficult conditions which necessitate solidarity and coordination in our stances in order to address our problems and issues,” he said.

He specifically mentioned Palestine and Al-Aqsa Mosque as well as “the tragedies of our Muslim brothers in Syria, Iraq and Yemen.”

Referring to Muslim youth, he called upon them to fear Allah, equip themselves with the weapons of science and knowledge and consult and benefit from Islamic scholars who possess clear learning. They should also reflect tolerance, mercy and the ethics of Islam in their lives, he said.

Addressing Islamic scholars, he called on them to speak rightly and guide the people with the teachings of Allah in a moderate way as Allah said, “And thus we have made you a just community.”

Al-Sudais beseeched Allah to glorify Islam and Muslims, protect Islam, forgive Muslims, guide them to the way of peace, and make them victorious over their enemies.

He called on Islamic preachers to give calls in line with proper approaches based on Islamic teachings and dedication as Allah said, “Invite to the way of your Lord with wisdom and good instruction, and argue with them in the way that is best.”

In a similar manner, he urged the media men and all journalists to be honest in reporting and committed to truth and objectivity and, at the same time, to keep away from incitement, rumors and confusion. He advised Muslims to fear Allah in all matters.

Al-Sudais said Allah had honored man by making him Allah’s deputy on earth; Allah said, “Indeed, I will make upon the earth a successive authority,” and that authority, he said, was based on the promotion of virtue and the prevention of vice.

He said Prophet Muhammad, peace be upon him, had stood in Arafat more than 1,400 years ago and gave a great address in which he laid down the pillars of Islam, demolished the principles of ignorance (“jahiliyyah”) and bid his people farewell upon the completion of Islam for Allah.

Al-Sudais said Islam is very clear in saying that humans are equal in rights and duties and that there is no difference between Arabs and non-Arabs, except in piety.

He said Islam forbade usury and using people’s money unlawfully and mischievously, adding that Islamic solidarity had a prominent position in the Muslim community. Al-Sudais said that Islam had come with a moderate approach based on preserving interests and warding off evils.
He called for combining tradition with modernity.

In a special reference to security personnel, Al-Sudais appreciated their efforts in safeguarding the security of the Two Holy Mosques and their many visitors.

Al-Sudais also called on the pilgrims to abide by regulations and directives set by the authorities concerning grouping and movement between the holy sites in order to avoid any possible harm and, further, to seek tranquility and piety through their words and deeds.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/983496/saudi-arabia

*Nearly 2 million pilgrims seek forgiveness at Arafat *




Monday 12 September 2016

ARAFAT: Nearly two million pilgrims, from all corners of the world, converged on the plains of Arafat, 15 km from the holy city of Makkah, on Sunday to perform the most important ritual of Haj — Wuqoof-e-Arafat.

A white sea of the faithful surged from Mina to Arafat as dawn broke on the second day of the five-day pilgrimage. Waves of men in seamless white garments and veiled women in long dresses joined voices in a crescendo chant of “Labbaik Allahumma Labbaik” (Here I am O Allah, answering your call). Standing at Mount Arafat in prayer before sunset on 9th Dul Hijjah is the high point of Haj.

The pilgrims were completely lost in their surroundings in a fervor of religious enthusiasm.

It was very hot, with temperatures often above 40 degrees Celsius. However, the harsh rays of the sun did not dampen the spirit of the pilgrims and they remained unperturbed and recited verses from the Holy Qur’an with even greater vigor.

Tears rolled down the cheeks of pilgrims as they climbed Jabal Al-Rahma or Mount of Mercy, where Prophet Muhammad, peace be upon him, delivered his final sermon more than 14 centuries ago.

The mount was crowded by pilgrims who sat or stood there for hours contemplating and praying.

Under multicolored umbrellas as protection from the burning sun, the mass of people moved through the broad streets of Arafat.

Egyptian pilgrim Mahmoud Awny said the feeling of being in Arafat was “indescribable.” “All Muslims wish they could be here today. Thanks be to Allah for enabling me to be here,” he said.

“I have prayed to God to have mercy on us, give us relief and resolve Syria’s crisis,” said Umm Fadi, wearing a traditional long black embroidered dress and head scarf native to her home in southern Syria.

“From the bottom of my heart, I pray that Allah will lift this agony from Syria and its people,” she said.

“Muslims come here from everywhere and we are all the same,” said Khadem Ndyaye, 47, from Senegal.

Indian pilgrim Mohammed Arefin, 40, said he felt “chosen by Allah” for being able to perform Haj. “It is very moving to see the Muslims of the world pray together here,” he said. “It’s the most beautiful moment of my life,” said Ahmad Salman, an Egyptian pilgrim.

Soon after sunset, the pilgrims headed to nearby Muzdalifa where they will spend the night under the open skies and collect pea-sized pebbles to perform the symbolic ritual of stoning the devil on Monday in Mina.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/983501/saudi-arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vassnti

al-Hasani said:


> *Emirati man who walked 2000 km on foot to reach Makkah.
> *
> Walk To Makkah : Emirati walks 2000km To Makkah from Abu Dhabi - YouTube
> 
> *Bosnian man who walked 5700 km on foot to reach Makkah for nearly 1 year.*
> 
> http://www.frostymix.com/2012/10/senad-hadzic-walks-6000-kilometers-from_27.html
> 
> &#x202b;
> 
> .



Hope its not the wrong place to ask a question, but I see stories like this and think how amazing the devotion and perseverance of some people is then see the pics of the marble staircase 6 star limo driven "pilgrimage" others take and wonder does too much comfort devalue the purpose or am I just old fashioned?


----------



## Al-Andalus

Vassnti said:


> Hope its not the wrong place to ask a question, but I see stories like this and think how amazing the devotion and perseverance of some people is then see the pics of the marble staircase 6 star limo driven "pilgrimage" others take and wonder does too much comfort devalue the purpose or am I just old fashioned?



There is absolutely nothing wrong with asking questions. May I ask which marble staircase you are referring to and which "6 star limo driven pilgrimage"? I am yet to see a "6 star limo driven pilgrimage".

Well, every Muslim and individual for that matter has his or her own priorities when performing Hajj or Umrah. Some prefer comfort while others seek hardship. However spirituality is an individual thing. Who are we to judge the pilgrim who prefers comfort? Is he less of a Muslim or less of a pilgrim? I do not think so. It's all about establishing a closer bond to God and purifying your soul.

In older times it was not unusual for almost 50% of all pilgrims, coming from abroad, to parish along the way due to various circumstances such as the dangers of long-distance traveling before the modern-era, diseases, geographical challenges etc. Luckily today this is not the case. Yet we could, if we wanted to, claim that Muslims who performed Hajj and Umrah back in the old days were more devout but that would IMO be a wrong conclusion.

*Anyway here below you can see an example of Hajj pilgrimage 80 years ago:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Andalus

@Vassnti 

Here you can see photos from this very week during Hajj in comparison.









































*In 80 years time Makkah will look very different. Today not even 10% of the planned skyline and projects in Makkah are completed. Currently, in many ways, it is one big giant building site.*

Moreover many people, Muslims included, do not understand that Makkah and Madinah (both cities being almost 3000 year old and thus among the oldest in the world) are living cities with several million big populations.
*
For instance comparing Makkah (the size of Rome) and Madinah with tiny Vatican (0,44 km2) makes no sense as certain critics tend to do. The Al-Masjid Al-Haram alone in comparison has the size of 356,800 square metres! Today even more due to the expansion work which will probably continue until the end of times at least every decade due to popular demand.*

Anyway the society might change on all fronts, the geography (yes, several hills in Makkah and nearby areas have been removed in order to construct necessary infrastructure) and infrastructure etc. as well but the religious rituals have remained the same for 1400 years in a row and they will continue to remain the same. That is the key here IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vassnti

Al-Andalus said:


> There is absolutely nothing wrong with asking questions. May I ask which marble staircase you are referring to and which "6 star limo driven pilgrimage"? I am yet to see a "6 star limo driven pilgrimage".
> 
> Well, every Muslim and individual for that matter has his or her own priorities when performing Hajj or Umrah. Some prefer comfort while others seek hardship. However spirituality is an individual thing. Who are we to judge the pilgrim who prefers comfort? Is he less of a Muslim or less of a pilgrim? I do not think so. It's all about establishing a closer bond to God and purifying your soul.



Up the page


Conrad Makkah recently opened its doors, offering pilgrims easy access to the Holy City.

It is one of the few hotels in Makkah to offer direct access to the Al Haram via 12 elevators to the religious site, enabling pilgrims to seamlessly reach the Sacred Mosque during peak prayer times. The hotel also offers an on-site Masjid for up to 1,000 guests with audio connection to Al-Haram.

Guests staying at the stunning 438-room facility can receive luxury service the moment they land at the airport, with a private car equipped with Wi-Fi, food, and refreshments, available upon request to transport them to the Holy City.

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/makkah-and-madinah-news-and-updates.249777/page-26#ixzz4KOHn87Eh

Thanks for the reply and yes good points, the kicker being who are we to judge, the very thing I accuse others of and here I am doing it my self.

Though it does seem the number of wise men that have found spiritual enlightenment while walking the desert outnumbers those who have gained enlightenment while being chaufered from the airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Andalus

Vassnti said:


> Up the page
> 
> 
> Conrad Makkah recently opened its doors, offering pilgrims easy access to the Holy City.
> 
> It is one of the few hotels in Makkah to offer direct access to the Al Haram via 12 elevators to the religious site, enabling pilgrims to seamlessly reach the Sacred Mosque during peak prayer times. The hotel also offers an on-site Masjid for up to 1,000 guests with audio connection to Al-Haram.
> 
> Guests staying at the stunning 438-room facility can receive luxury service the moment they land at the airport, with a private car equipped with Wi-Fi, food, and refreshments, available upon request to transport them to the Holy City.
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/makkah-and-madinah-news-and-updates.249777/page-26#ixzz4KOHn87Eh
> 
> Thanks for the reply and yes good points, the kicker being who are we to judge, the very thing I accuse others of and here I am doing it my self.
> 
> Though it does seem the number of wise men that have found spiritual enlightenment while walking the desert outnumbers those who have gained enlightenment while being chaufered from the airport



I honestly see nothing wrong with modern infrastructure of a high quality. At least I would prefer to have that option rather than not having it. For instance if I was traveling with a sick or old relative from Indonesia or Nigeria (for instance) I would prefer comfort over hardship.
It is also needless to say that staying at a luxurious hotel is a personal option and not something anyone is forced to do. Likewise people, as seen in post 1, can perform Hajj "the old-fashioned way". Nothing stops them from doing that. However few people are doing this today.

Well, I have no idea about that but personally I can gain enlightenment in almost every environment.


*Grand Mosque has a capacity of 1.8m pilgrims after expansion *​
Monday 12 September 2016

JEDDAH: The Grand Mosque in Makkah has the capacity to accommodate around 1.8 million pilgrims, following its expansion, reflecting the keenness of the Kingdom to care for Haj and Umrah pilgrims.

Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman launched five major projects last year, including the main building expansion project, squares, pedestrian tunnels, Grand Mosque central service station and the first ring road.

King Salman issued directives to take advantage of the space available in the building under the Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques project.

According to local media, directives were also issued to take advantage of all the floors to accommodate up to 1,000,850 worshipers at the Grand Mosque and enable 107,000 people to perform tawaf (circumambulation) per hour.

The capacity of toiletss and places of ablution whose total number reached 16,300. Escalators and lifts are operating around the clock at the Grand Mosque in addition to air conditioning system, lighting and sound system, TV surveillance and fire control system.

A report issued by the Ministry of Finance in this regard revealed that projects within the major third expansion of the Grand Mosque include main building of the Grand Mosque, Masaa and Mataf, external squares, bridges, terraces, central services, services tunnel, hospital and pedestrian tunnels, transit stations and bridges leading to the Grand Mosque, the first ring road surrounding the Grand mosque and the infrastructure area, including power stations and water reservoirs.

The report said that construction area has covered 1,470,000 square meters of area and expansion of 320,000 square meters to accommodate 300,000 worshipers.

Construction area covered in the squares is 175,000 square meters to accommodate 280,000 worshipers, while the bridges’ area is 45,000 square meters to accommodate 50,000 worshipers.

The construction area in the services’ buildings is 550,000 square meters to accommodate 310,000 worshipers, in addition to 263,000 square meters of area of the eastern terraces to accommodate 150,000 worshippers.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/983536/saudi-arabia




















*Hajis stone devil with ease *




MINA: On Monday, Day 3 of Haj, pilgrims returned to the tent city of Mina from Muzdalifah, where they spent Sunday night praying and collecting small pebbles for the symbolic ritual of stoning the devil.
At the break of day, pilgrims began walking into Mina toward the multi-storied Jamrat Complex. It was here that each of them threw seven pea-sized pebbles at Jamrat Al-Aqaba, which is one of the three elliptical-shaped walls representing the devil.
Assisted by hundreds of helpful security officials, the ritual was conducted in a peaceful and orderly fashion. Special assistance was provided for the elderly in carrying out the task.
“I was not sure if I would be able to carry out such a daunting task,” said Naeema Bashir, an elderly pilgrim from Karachi. “But then Allah makes things easy. I feel relieved now. May Allah accept our Haj.”
“The Saudi police managed the situation very well,” a French pilgrim, who gave his name only as Abdullah, 33, told AFP.
Saudi pilgrim Ibrahim Al-Ayed, 40, agreed. “There has been a clear improvement,” he said.
Faruk Hamloui, an Algerian who for years has guided his compatriots at Haj, said, “People learned and understood that only organization and respect for the routes designated for crowd movement help to avoid tragedies.”
It is a message repeatedly emphasized by officials.
They “stressed the need to adhere to directives and not take lightly the movement of pilgrims toward the Jamrat Complex,” Mahmoud Damanhoori, board member of a local foundation which assists Southeast Asian pilgrims, told AFP.
The ritual symbolizes Prophet Ibrahim’s stoning of the devil who appeared three times to him and to his son, Ismaeel, and tried to dissuade them from carrying out Allah’s instructions.
Monday’s ritual symbolizes the rejection of evil. It will be repeated for the next two days during which pilgrims will hurl seven pebbles each day at each of the three walls inside the Jamrat Complex.
An endless stream of pilgrims, the men dressed in the ihram, a two-piece seamless white garment, cried “Allah-o-Akbar” (God is the Greatest) as they hurled pebbles at one of the walls representing the Satan. There was no respite from the harsh weather as daytime temperatures continued to hover between 40 and 45 degrees Celsius.
Once inside the Jamrat Complex, however, pilgrims heaved a sigh of relief in the face of cool drafts of air from giant-sized humidifying fans.
The pilgrims transformed Mina into a vast sea of white as they flocked from all directions toward the Jamrat Complex.
Helicopters were constantly overhead to monitor the huge crowds with the help of more than thousands of high-tech cameras, all connected to a control room staffed by experienced security authorities.
After the stoning, pilgrims offer sacrificial meat, normally by slaughtering a sheep. At present, however, most of the sacrifices are slaughtered at a number of state-of-the-art abattoirs run by the Jeddah-based Islamic Development Bank (IDB) and the meat is then sent to poor countries.
On Tuesday, color will return to Mina with delighted pilgrims donning their traditional best in celebration of the completion of what to them was the journey of a lifetime.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/983956/saudi-arabia











*A 10-month Umrah season proposed *​
ARAB NEWS | Published — Saturday 17 September 2016

RIYADH: A government proposal to extend the Umrah season from the current eight months to 10 is being considered, local media said quoting informed sources.
The proposal, according to which Moharram and Shawwal would be included in the Umrah season, comes in the context of having a new vision for Makkah and Madinah, the sources said.
Umrah visas currently cover the period between Safar and the end of Ramadan.
*The proposal is also in line with the objectives of the Saudi Vision 2030, which aims to raise the number of Umrah pilgrims from 8 million to 30 million by 2030.*
The vision is meant to enrich the pilgrims’ religious and cultural journey in the Kingdom through the construction and expansion of museums and historic and cultural sites.
According to the vision, the biggest Islamic museum in the world will be established. It will collect, store, display and document items aimed to acquaint visitors with the rich Islamic history.
Meanwhile, the Makkah Chamber of Commerce and Industry (MCCI) organized a workshop to discuss a detailed road map for sustainable growth in all business sectors in Makkah through Haj and Umrah.
MCCI Chairman Mahir Jamal said the next period will witness the completion of mega projects in Makkah, to keep up with the growth of Muslims in the world. Muslims number about 1.62 billion worldwide, representing 23 percent of the global population.
“This prompted our wise leadership to envisage an expected increase in the number of pilgrims performing Haj and Umrah from 8 million to 30 million by 2030,” he said.
The National Transformation Program 2020 has also put forth strategic goals for the Ministry of Haj and Umrah, aimed at facilitating the journey for Haj and Umrah pilgrims, he said.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/985471/saudi-arabia

*Saudi children save money to buy food, water for pilgrims*​Sep 17, 2016

By Mohammed Saud
Okaz/Saudi Gazette

MINA — A number of Saudi children have broken the monopoly of the old men and women on charity works. They have joined them to gain reward from Allah for serving His guests.

Two brothers, who are hardly 10 years of age, chose a major street in Aziziyah district in Makkah, where a large chunk of pilgrims prefer to live as it is close to Mina, and started distributing tea and water among the pilgrims.

The two brothers, Mazen and Bassim Al-Zahrani, said they came from Al-Baha in the south with their parents for the Haj.

They said they made use of their free time to serve pilgrims with water and cups of tea to obtain reward from Allah for their charity work. They said their mother always encouraged them to do charity and to volunteer in the service of others especially during these blessed days.

The two brothers said they saved their petty cash to purchase bottles of water, tea and food for distribution among the pilgrims.

Mazen and Bassim are not alone in this work. Other Saudi children are competing to extend services to the pilgrims.

It has become a phenomenon to see Saudi children offering hot meals, fruit, water and soft drinks to the guests of Allah. The children usually buy water and food out of their saved pocket money. At times, their families would supply them with cash or they obtain the confectionery from the numerous charity organizations in Makkah which assign them the job with the purpose of training them on the voluntary work.

Abu Ghaida, a Jordanian pilgrim, said he saw a number of Saudi children giving food and juices to the pilgrims in Mina.

“I am extremely happy to see Saudi children do this work. They are the future generation who will continue the good work of their fathers” he said.

Ibrahim, a pilgrim from Palestine, said he was not surprised to see Saudi children competing to serve the pilgrims in the Holy Sites.

“It is not a surprising phenomenon to see Saudis and their children serving the pilgrims. They are generous people who always honor their guests,” he said.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-arabia/saudi-children-save-money-buy-food-water-pilgrims/

*Saudi hospitality steals the heart of Iraqi Shiite pilgrim*​Sep 16, 2016




Faleh Al-Safi​
By Mohammed Al-Aklabi

MINA — Faleh Al-Safi, an Iraqi Shiite lawyer, who was here for the Haj had distorted ideas about the Saudi people.

But his stay here has cleared all his misconception and he is now leaving the Kingdom satisfied that all is not that bad about Saudi Arabia and its people he has been made to believe all these years.

“I came for the Haj with misconceptions about the Saudi people. I was fearful and apprehensive because I heard that they are racists and that they treat others badly,” he said.

Safi said he began changing his ideas about the Saudi people when he was welcomed with flowers, Zamzam water and warm hugs and smiles on arrival at the Madinah airport.

“This immediately changed my perception. They (the Saudis) are generous and welcoming people. This is totally contrary to what I have been hearing from my Shiite clan,” he said.

Safi also said he used to hear that the Saudi security men were tough especially with the foreigners whom they maltreat and oppress.

“I saw Saudi security personnel helping people, providing them water, guiding them politely to their destinations and sometimes carrying them on their backs to complete their Haj rites,” he said.

Safi said the nice treatment he received during his stay in the Kingdom for the Haj made him change his mind about the Saudi police.

He has now become confident that the bad things he used to hear about the Saudi people from the Shiites in his country were not more than plots to seed dissensions among the various Islamic factions.

He also accused the media in his country of circulating fabricated reports about the Kingdom and its people.

“From now on, I will not listen to anything negative about the Kingdom or its people,” he added.

Safi, 65, said he was hesitant to come to Saudi Arabia and was held back by what he used to hear about the Saudis’ racism and bad treatment of others.

“The Saudi people gave both the Sunni and the Shiite Iraqi pilgrims the same nice treatment. Whenever you go in the streets of the Holy Sites, you will see Saudi men and women competing to serve you,” he said.

Safi said he will spread the truth about the Kingdom and its people to his fellow Shiites back home. “You only see cordiality and peace in the Saudi people and police. This will be my message to my people back home,” the Shiite lawyer said.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-arabia/saudi-hospitality-steals-heart-iraqi-shiite-pilgrim/

*Pilgrims from South Sudan applaud King’s timely help*​Sep 15, 2016

By Abdullah Al-Dani

MINA — About 100 pilgrims from South Sudan had lost every hope of being able to make it to Saudi Arabia in time for the Haj pilgrimage. Little did they know that their predicament would be solved by Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman who ordered a chartered flight to bring them to the Kingdom to perform the pilgrimage.

The pilgrims arrived in the Kingdom on Saturday, the day of the ascent to Mina, did the tawaf and sa’i in the Grand Mosque and from there proceeded to Mina to join the multitude of pilgrims in the Tent City.

They said the special aircraft landed in Juba, picked them up to neighboring Uganda and from there to Jeddah.

The pilgrims from Southern Sudan could not believe their eyes when they landed at King Abdulaziz International Airport in Jeddah from where they were quickly rushed to Makkah.

“It was the noble gesture and the generous hospitality of the King that enabled us to arrive in time for the Haj after we have lost every hope of doing it this year,” said Abdullah Jumaa.

Jumaa, secretary general of the Holy Qur’an Society in South Sudan, said they received the King’s invitation to come to the Haj as his personal guests within his program to invite Muslims from various parts of the world for the Haj and Umrah.

He said because of the fighting and the rainy season which makes travel difficult in their country it was difficult for them to reach Makkah.
“King Salman was quick to provide us with a special aircraft to airlift us to the Kingdom just in time to do the Haj,” he said.

Faisal Hassan Abdullah, deputy chief editor of Al-Watan Arabic newspaper in South Sudan, said none of them had it on mind that a chartered flight would land in Juba to transport them to the Kingdom.

“The King is extending assistance to Muslims everywhere in the world. Whenever the King comes to know about the difficulties of Muslims anywhere, he steps in to assist them,” he said.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-arabia/pilgrims-south-sudan-applaud-kings-timely-help/

*Open heart surgery patient performs Haj successfully *​
SPA | Published — Thursday 15 September 2016

MAKKAH: A pilgrim who had underwent open heart surgery in Madinah just before Haj has successfully completed his pilgrimage.
Mohammed Mirza, 58, from Bangladesh, complained of heart pain while he was going to the Prophet’s Mosque from his accommodation before Haj. He was taken to a medical clinic near the Prophet’s Mosque, which then transferred him to Madinah Cardiac Center where he underwent emergency open-heart surgery. Transferred to Makkah to recuperate, he was later declared fit to perform Haj.
Mirza expressed his deep gratitude to the government of Saudi Arabia for its commitment to provide various services to pilgrims such as health, security and housing facilities and in particular the rapid medical services that enabled him to perform Haj safely.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/985091/saudi-arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mikaail

The sheer dedication over the years to keep the expansion going on and to facilitate the pilgrims by the KSA government is commendable. Seeing the older pictures and comparing them with the latest ones gives one an idea of exactly how they have managed to make the entire process of performing the pilgrimage easy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Andalus

Mikaail said:


> The sheer dedication over the years to keep the expansion going on and to facilitate the pilgrims by the KSA government is commendable. Seeing the older pictures and comparing them with the latest ones gives one an idea of exactly how they have managed to make the entire process of performing the pilgrimage easy.



Välkommen min vän.

Thank you. Yes, you are completely right it is definitely a daunting task that some circles within the Muslim world do not appreciate as they otherwise should. You should also have in mind that Makkah and Madinah are open for pilgrims 24/7 365/366 days a year. If it is not Hajj it is Umrah. Currently, due to the expansion projects, the number of Hajis and pilgrims is much lower than what it could be but if you look at all future data we are talking about 30-40 million Umrah pilgrims alone in say 10-15 years time on a yearly basis, excluding the Hajis. The numbers only deal with foreigners. Locals are not included. Imagine controlling/securing/guiding such a huge number of DIVERSE people from all the corners of the planet in challenging geography (Makkah especially as it lies in a valley surrounded by mountains and is the hottest city in KSA) and challenging weather most of the year.

Of course the authorities should always look to improve on all fronts and there is still much that can be done better but you can say that about almost everything. Criticism from certain circles, read the Mullah regime next door, is outrageous and just a desperate tactic to malign and politicize Hajj and Umrah.

*Jamarat Bridge*
















*Holy city of Madinah during Hajj 1437*






















*Haj Ministry prepares for opening of Umrah season *​

Tuesday 20 September 2016

JEDDAH: Minister of Haj and Umrah Mohammed Salih Bentin announced that the ministry has started preparing for next Umrah season 1438 AH, and planning for the next pilgrimage season.

Bentin explained that the work has not stopped with the end of this year’s outstanding successful pilgrimage season, which was appreciated by pilgrims from all over the world, thanks to the integrated efforts exerted by various actors in the Haj system.

He said in a press statement, after sponsorship of the annual ceremony for heads and members of pilgrim affairs offices, guests of the major pilgrimage symposium, in addition to winners of the ministry’s media award, that the ministry’s system relies on enhancing the positives and converting the negatives, if monitored, into opportunities.

He also stressed that “The ministry systematically designs plans for next year and directs staff to work hard to serve the pilgrims, achieve record performance levels and making use of human, material and technical capacities to meet the aspirations of the Saudi government to facilitate rituals for the pilgrims of Haj and Umrah.”

Bentin expressed his pride on what he heard from the ministers of Arab and Islamic countries through their sincere comments that emphasized that Saudi Arabia is continuing to serve the pilgrims from different countries.

The minister appreciated the role played by the media, which is highlighting the efforts of the Kingdom during the pilgrimage, in addition to the endless possibilities offered by the government, in order to strengthen the pilgrimage system and to highlight the care for visitors of the House of God to easily and conveniently perform Haj.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/986901/saudi-arabia


*Preparations for Umrah season begin*​
Sep 19, 2016

Jeddah — Preparations for the Umrah season have already begun with the successful completion of this year’s Haj.

Announcing this Minister of Haj and Umrah Muhammad Saleh Bentan said the outstanding success of Haj won applause and appreciation of those who came for the pilgrimage from around the world.

Benten was addressing the heads and members of offices of Haj affairs and the guests of Haj Grand Symposium as well as the winners of the ministry’s prize for media work at a reception on Saturday evening.

The last Haj flight will leave the Kingdom on Oct. 15.

According to reports, Umrah visas in 2016 increased by seven percent over their number last year to reach 6.4 million.

This is still below the ministry’s ambitious plan of receiving about eight million Umrah pilgrims.

The revenues to be generated by the Umrah season are expected to soar over SR200 billion by the year 2020.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-ara...eason-begin-2/

*Hajis leave Makkah with unforgettable memories*​
Saturday 17 September 2016

MAKKAH: Hundreds of pilgrims held back tears on Thursday as they left the holy city in buses for King Abdul Aziz international Airport and Jeddah Islamic Port after performing Haj.

Pilgrims are beginning to return to their home countries after completing the Haj rituals easily, safely and conveniently by the grace of God and the support of Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman and government services.

A number of pilgrims on their way out of the Grand Mosque, after completing the Tawaf Al-Wida’a, confirmed the intimate and fraternal atmosphere they experienced. “The interest shown by the Kingdom toward pilgrims exemplifies the principle of Islamic brotherhood and the responsibility to take care of pilgrims,” a pilgrim said.

Pilgrims returning to Egypt expressed their happiness and pleasure at the completion of the rituals, praising the level of services provided by government agencies throughout their stay.

Saeed Abu Ismail from Alexandria praised the expansion projects carried out at the Grand Mosque, noting that the wider areas allowed pilgrims to move more quickly and easily. For his part, Mustafa Ahmed said Saudi Arabia’s provision of facilities and services cannot be overlooked, nor can their efforts to meet the needs and provide extensive care to pilgrims. He prayed to God to protect the Kingdom’s security, people and leaders.

Mahmoud Abdul Hamid Kholi, from the Eastern Province, also praised the organization and services provided in Makkah and the holy sites, as well as the efforts of security officials to prevent the entry of bags into the Jamrat Bridge.

Hadi Al-Hassani from Tunisia specifically praised the health services and disease-prevention programs. “The ease and convenience felt in the performance of rituals in a spiritual atmosphere is due to the great attention of officials,” he said, praying to God to reward Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman for what he offers the Islamic Ummah.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/985476/saudi-arabia

*History of Mihrab of Prophet’s (saws) Mosque *​Sunday 18 September 2016

MADINAH: The Prophet’s Mosque in Madinah is like a magnet pulling Muslims from across the world who come to pray there and salute Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) and two of his close companions.

However, a rich Islamic history lies hidden behind the breathtaking view of the mosque, which is an epitome of modern and ancient art and architecture. Riyazul Jannah (green carpet area), where the original mosque once stood, is the center of attraction for various reasons.

Historians were quoted by local media as saying that the Mihrab facing the first Qibla was at the end of the mosque, from the northern side opposite the Othman gate and next to the fifth column, and to the north at Ayesha’s column.

The Prophet (pbuh) and his followers performed prayers in the direction of Jerusalem after they came to Madinah. However, after the Prophet (pbuh) was ordered to change the direction of the Qibla to Kaaba, he placed the Mihrab from the north of the mosque to the south, and prayed at Ayesha’s column for two or four months.

The Prophet (pbuh) later moved forward and prayed for a few days at another column, where he subsequently placed the Mihrab.

Omar bin Al-Khattab, the second caliph of Islam, later moved the Imam’s Mihrab to the far south. The mosque did not have a curved Mihrab during the Prophet’s time or during the time of the four caliphs.

Sources said that the first curved niche or Mihrab was added during the Ummayad period. The niches varied and include the Al-Rawdah niche, which is on the left of the Mimbar; the Othmani niche on the eastern wall of the mosque from where the imam leads the prayer now; Al-Suleimani niche, which was known as the Hanafi niche to the left of the Mimbar; Fatima’s niche, to the south of the night prayer niche inside the honorable room, and Sheikh Al-Haram niche, to the back of Dakat Al-Aghwath.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/986011/saudi-arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Andalus

*Haramain train stations to open by end 2017 *






Tuesday 27 September 2016

RIYADH: The Saudi Railways Organization (SRO) has revised its plans to open new stations in Jeddah, King Abdullah City and Madinah on commercial basis pending full operation of Haramain Railway project by the end of 2017, local media reported.

It is too early to decide whether the stations will operate commercially before the practical operation of the railway project is revised, as it will require maintenance and cleaning costs, a project official told Aleqtesadiah daily.

“Operating the stations will constitute a financial burden on the project management because the key customer, passengers, has not come yet,” he was quoted as saying.

Renting stores and restaurants at Madinah and Rabigh stations and opening them to the public before the train project is operational violates contracts signed with the Spanish consortium, he said.

He said the Spanish consortium will be fully responsible for operation and maintenance of the project over 12 years starting 2017.

He denied works on the project have slowed down, adding that all the project contracts would be completed by the end of 2017.

The railway project will see 35 passenger cars on two-way trips every half an hour between Makkah and Madinah, he said.

Journeys between cities will take different times, as follows: Makkah-Jeddah 21 minutes, Jeddah-King Abdulaziz Airport 14 minutes, King Abdulaziz Airport-Rabigh 36 minutes, Rabigh-Madinah 61 minutes.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/990356/saudi-arabia

*“From Saudi With Love...”*


Faisal Kayal
Thursday, 29 September 2016

Dear Iran,

Just to reiterate my Foreign Affairs Minister Adil Aljubier who quoted a statement by President Ronald Regan that “Facts are stubborn things” and that “We can’t go around them”.

Here are some facts that I would like to share with you about “Hajj 2016”:

- (1.8) Million pilgrims from all over the world.

- More than 300,000 Saudi policemen, and civilians helped in ensuring the pilgrims safety and comfort.

- 24hrs surveillance cameras and helicopters.

- Conducted 27 open heart surgeries during Hajj days for pilgrims.

- Conducted 306 cardiac catheterization during Hajj days for pilgrims.

- Conducted 1630 kidney dialysis during Hajj days for pilgrims.

- Conducted 37 Colonoscopy procedures during Hajj days for pilgrims.

- 12 million food packages and bottled water were provided for free to all pilgrims.

- 1,600 Train rides transported 384,000 pilgrims.

Oh yeah… One more fact:
No “Iranians” = No Problem 

Yours truly,
Faisal Kayal
A Proud Saudi Citizen

https://english.alarabiya.net/en/blog/2016/09/29/-From-Saudi-With-Love-.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Andalus

*Man walks from Paris to Makkah to perform Umrah*​




Ishaq started his journey five and a half months ago and is expected to reach Makkah in 50 days​
October 2, 2016 

Manama: A Spaniard who had vowed to walk from France to Makkah to perform Umrah has left Kuwait and entered Saudi Arabia.

Ishaq has reportedly walked for more than 9,000 kilometres since he left the French capital Paris, the start of his journey, about five months and a half ago.

He said that he expected to arrive in Makkah within 50 days based on scientific calculations, Kuwaiti daily Al Rai reported on Sunday.

Ishaq said that the main challenges he had encountered were related to crossing the high mountains.

The report did not specify which countries he passed through on his journey.

At one time, he had to face a snow storm and he had to hide inside his small tent. The weather was so cold that he could not feel his hands or feet.

Ishaq budgeted 5,000 Euros for his trip (approximately 10 Euros a day) for his trip. He reportedly refused to take money from people he encountered on his journey.

In August, a Chinese Muslim arrived in Makkah after pedaling more than 8.500 kilometres from his home in Xinjiang, in northwest China, to perform Haj.

In 2014, a group of Malaysians rode their bicycles from Kuala Lumpur to Madinah in western Saudi Arabia.

The 12 men left from the Malaysian capital and made their way on eight motorbikes and a small van across 12 countries with stops in 53 cities.

The group said the two-month ride was mostly smooth and that the only serious problems they encountered were at the borders of the countries they crossed.

http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/saudi-...mrah-1.1905491


*King keen on fast completion of Prophet Mosque expansion work*​



Oct 6, 2016

MADINAH — Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman is keen on completion of all the procedures with regard to the expansion of the Prophet’s Mosque and its associated projects in Madinah.

This was announced by Prince Faisal Bin Salman, emir of Madinah, on Wednesday. He said that the King is closely following up the procedures prior to the expansion of Islam’s second holy mosque. Prince Faisal has directed all agencies concerned to present him reports at the earliest possible about the adequate measures to be taken in this regard.

“The committee, which was constituted for the same, is completing its work, the details of which will be announced soon,” he said during a meeting with members of the Madinah Chamber of Commerce and Industry, the Saudi Press Agency reported.

On behalf of the people of Madinah, Prince Faisal thanked King Salman for his sublime service to Islam and Muslims as well as to the Two Holy Mosques and the pilgrims and visitors to the mosques.

During a visit to Madinah in July 2015, King Salman approved the revised designs for the Prophet’s Mosque expansion project which includes expansion of the mosque, Darb Al-Sunnah project (3km stretch between the Prophet’s Mosque and Quba Mosque) and rebuilding of the Quba Mosque. The Ministry of Finance said the King reviewed the proposals and the project’s designs within the scope of the large-scale expansion project of the Prophet’s Mosque and other related schemes, which also include the Dar Al-Hijra, King Salman Center for Conferences, and development of new central area in Madinah.

Meanwhile, Minister of Haj and Umrah Muhammad Saleh Bantan has completed his review meetings with officials concerned at his ministry as well as with representatives of Haj service providers and tawafa organizations about the last Haj operations, with an objective to embrace its positive elements.

He expressed satisfaction over the resounding success of the Haj operation of 2016.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-ara...xpansion-work/

*Prophet's Mosque expansion updates*





















*Consuls of 17 countries congratulate KSA for successful organization of Haj *​



Friday 7 October 2016

JEDDAH: Makkah Gov. Prince Khaled Al-Faisal, adviser to the Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques and chairman of the Central Haj Committee, has emphasized that Saudi Arabia’s leadership, government and people consider serving the Two Holy Mosques and the pilgrims a national duty and a source of pride for every Saudi citizen.

Prince Khaled was speaking during a reception for consuls of 17 Arab, Islamic and friendly countries, at his office in Jeddah recently. The consuls congratulated him for the successful organization of this year's Haj.

“I assure you on behalf of Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman and his crown prince that what the Kingdom is doing toward pilgrims is its duty toward our Muslim brothers,” the governor said.

Prince Khaled confirmed that “the Kingdom, since its inception, has the greatest interest in taking care of the house of God.”

He said during his meeting with the consuls that “the Islam is a systematic approach of life for people and urges coexistence. Hence, we hope that the world lives in peace and that the spirit of peaceful coexistence prevails among all peoples.”

Consul General of Yemen Ali Al-Ayyashi congratulated the leadership, government and people of the Kingdom for the success of the Haj season, pointing out that “the success could not have been achieved without the continuous follow-up by the leadership of Saudi Arabia, led by King Salman, that bears on its shoulders the service of pilgrims and taking care of the holy sites.”

He pointed out that what has been achieved is not surprising for a state that directs all its human capacity to serve the pilgrims.

For his part, Ambassador Mohammed Ahmed, director general of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs branch in the Makkah region, and permanent delegate of the Kingdom to the Organization of Islamic Cooperation, said that the world is following with great interest and appreciation the efforts of the Kingdom since its founding by King Abdul Aziz.”

Consul General of France in Jeddah Patrick Nicoloso, on behalf of the European and American countries, thanked Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman for his untiring endeavor in ensuring the safety of pilgrims.

Turkish Consul Fikret Özer, on behalf of the Asian countries, said that “Haj season 1437 AH was remarkable — first thanks to God — and then due to the constructive and continuous guidance of Your Highness and your keenness on the security and safety of the pilgrims.”

On behalf of African nations, Consul General of Senegal Mamdouh Habib said that he “extends his boundless thanks to the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia for the services provided to the pilgrims. Haj season 1437 has seen a great success and Muslims performed their rituals in a faithful atmosphere of security and brotherhood.”

Habib pointed out that the success is due to the studied plans prepared by the leadership in the Kingdom, which had a deep impact in the achievements. The meeting was also attended by consuls of Tunisia, Bahrain, Gambia, Jordan, Pakistan, Morocco, the UAE, Qatar, Egypt, India, Sudan, Kuwait, and Indonesia.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/994751/saudi-arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Andalus

Quba Castle in Madinah has been restored.






Jabal Omar project in Makkah:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab




----------



## Saif al-Arab

*The Expansion of the Holy Haram, Mecca*​
*RIVA KSA* is currently handling all aspects of RIVA’s involvement in the expansion of the Holy Haram in Mecca. RIVA KSA performs the installation, operation, and maintenance of elements such as the Moveable and Fixed Skylights, Linear Luminaires, Mashrabiyas that are made entirely of Aluminum with the look of solid wood, Acoustic Ceiling and roller Shutter Gates, Foldable Partitions and Gates, Automated Glass Gates, Screens, Balustrades and Specialized Glass Facades. RIVA KSA is also involved in the design, engineering and construction of these elements.

RIVA KSA has a task force of 250 employees on site in Mecca.

*Movable Skylights*

The Movable Skylights are huge retractable roofs on top of the South Elevation of the new Expansion of the Holy Haram in Mecca and come up with even a whole set of superlatives: 28m in length, 17m in width, an elaborate construction of stainless steel and glass weighing 300 tons and a total of eight carriers which lift and move the complete roof structure in a most impressive and yet delicate way at the same time

The Movable Skylights are truly one of the highlights of the range of services by RIVA. 54 nodes of solid cast steel retain 237 distinctly interconnected stainless steel profiles to yield an exceptional roof construction which supports multi layered laminated insulation glass panes.

Hundreds of glass prisms are attached on top of glass panes and nodes breaking the incident sunlight into its spectral colors. Underneath the roof construction, gilded blinds face the stainless steel profiles.

This semi-shell shaped roof is located on a 7m high balustrade on top of a nearly 70m high edifice and ventilates an imposing atrium spanning several floors.

The Movable Skylights are built at the highest level comprising multiple safety sensors and is also capable of smoke extraction in case of a fire alarm.

Altogether twelve Movable Skylights are installed on the roof of the South Expansion buildings. They are all to be opened and closed individually or simultaneously by a central control room.





*Fixed Skylights*

In contrast to the Movable Skylights, the Lower Skylights of the Haram Expansion Building of the Holy Mosque in Mecca turn out smaller in size and cannot be opened. Nonetheless, the Lower Skylights are a masterpiece of its own.

Designed, constructed and built at the same high levels of RIVA’s quality, these fixed skylights let natural sunlight in the atrium beneath. 58 single panes of multi layered laminated insulation glass are supported by a rigid base frame which in turn bears a cleverly thought out construction out of stainless steel profiles.

All components are processed and refined perfectly, gilded covers and additional glass prisms embellish the Lower Skylights to an immaculate appearance.

Twenty fans in each skylight care for sufficient ventilation. Always combined in pairs, the fans are placed in five boxes at each long side under the skylight. The box covers are opened by powerful actuators, allowing the fans to ventilate the atrium in a very efficient way. Of course, the powerful ventilation feature is also meant for forceful smoke extraction in case of an emergency.





*Linear Luminaires*

The complete luminaire construction, starting with the substructure including the electrical equipment right through to the gilded decorative plate has been designed, manufactured and assembled by RIVA. This system comes in numerous versions and variations depending on the distinguished applications

*Cornice Lightings*

Cornice Lightings are powerful single LED lights, which are connected and controlled by a DALI controller. These lighting systems are completely manufactured and tested in Germany. Assembled in groups of 12 lighting fixtures on panels of stainless steel, they are deployed in particular as wall lightings.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Continued*​
*Mashrabiya Made of Aluminium*

In the style of a traditional Arabic oriel, which are projecting windows enclosed with carved wood lacework, RIVA has accomplished to manufacture oriels that are made completely of Aluminum and still look as if they are of solid wood.

Intricately machined aluminum components form the body of these oriels. To achieve the convincing appeal of a traditional wooden assembly and therewith integrating seamlessly into the surrounding architecture, while taking advantage of the durability and structural stability of an aluminum construction, each part is individually coated using a specialized coating technique.

RIVA uses its trademark Teflon-based coating system in combination with water transfer printing using custom-built equipment to apply a wood grain effect to components larger in size than technically feasible before.

Using this technique and equipment, virtually any design can be applied to nearly any surface or material allowing for limitless freedom in architecture and design of modern metal structures.
































*Foldable Partitions and Gates*

RIVA designs and manufactures sliding doors and gates in all conceivable dimensions, designs and performances.

The Foldable partitions consist of individual leaves made of aluminum, which interact in an ingenious way during an opening and closing process: when opening, the seemingly solid wall splits up into its single leaf units and folds them behind one another in order to stow them in a designated room hidden from view.

The dimensions of the largest already implemented solutions range up to 5m in height and 10m in width.

To ensure highest safety standards and rigidity all leaves are interconnected with a tongue and groove system when closed. Yet the custom-designed mechanism is engineered in a way that manual operation of even the biggest gates is possible in case of an emergency or power outage.

Each leaf is milled from a single plate of aluminum to achieve the perfect precision and quality of the structure we are aiming at.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Continued*







*Automated Glass Gates*

Another highlight by RIVA are innovative solutions for swing leaf gates. RIVA offers two swing leaf gates and four swing leaf gates in dimensions difficult to imagine. With heights up to 7m and widths up to 14m these gates are mightily impressive.

One single gate leaf weighs up to five tons, for this reason powerful custom made motors are needed to ensure precise and smooth actuation.

RIVA has developed a security and safety concept for its gates and doors, to ensure perpetually safe operation. A weighing scale, touch and pressure sensitive sensors, state-of-the art camera technology and sophisticated control software warrant a reliable and secure opening and closing – the safety of man and machine is always granted.

The gates come in various types, sizes and designs, every gate embraces the nest materials of stainless steel, Aluminum and laminated safety glass, refined with gilding, patented Teflon-based coatings or simply state-of-the-art surface treatment technology.


























*Façade Elements and Screens*

Ornamental façade elements fulfill several functions. The most essential purpose of a façade is to protect the structure behind, whether it is a plain wall or an opening such as ventilation outlets or small rooms for loudspeaker systems. However, the most obvious reason for cladding an edifice with appropriate façade elements are their beautiful and pleasant appearances.

RIVA is manufacturing high class façade elements and screens by milling the most elaborate ornaments from solid blocks of Aluminum and stainless steel in Islamic architectural and decorative styles. Following century-old historic patterns, RIVA transfers the legacy of Islamic art into state-of-the-art façade technology in a level that has no equal.

By exploring the limits of size and level of detail of the facades, RIVA masters any challenges whatsoever and is always committed to find the best solution. RIVA’s unique and impressive machinery park enables manufacturing one-piece Aluminum façades with 16m in length and 2.2m in width from a single solid Aluminum block. This is a worldwide unique characteristic of RIVA’s services.

The façades are combined with insulated glass panes, gilding or printed-on designs and are protected against environmental influences by the most innovative coating and varnishing methods

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Last part*​*Balustrades*

The balustrades that are installed at the expansion of the Holy Haram in Mecca usually come in three different types. Either containing glass panes, accurately manufactured and highly ornamented Aluminum screens, or a mixture of both glass and Aluminum between two balusters.




















*Specialized Glass Façades*

The glass façade structures RIVA engineered for the North Bridges of the Shamiyah Expansion Project are quite unique in several different ways.

The sheer size of the individual insulated glass panes is beyond comparison to date. The 9m high glass façade is comprised of some of the biggest shaped and tempered insulated glass panes of this quality in the world. It is held by a supporting structure which is also made of glass giving it a lightness and elegance that is second to none. Additionally, each glass pane is completed with an elaborate ornament design accentuating the architecture

The glass fins, giving the façade structure the required stiffness and safety, are themselves unprecedented. Comprised of five individually shaped, tempered safety-glass panes that are laminated together. Each glass fin is fitted with milled blocks made of titanium that are joined to the glass fin during the process of lamination. These then inseparable titanium blocks hold the point holders that connect the glass panes to the fins.

All glass façade elements for the North Bridges are constructed at the highest stage. Even the frames are an engineering feat by themselves. Milled with highest precision from massive solid aluminum blocks, they contribute to the quality and the exclusiveness of this project. All aluminum frame elements as well as the nearly 9m long transom beam forming the base office façade element are varnished with a special Teflon-based coating making the surface particularly durable and nearly impervious to pollution and staining.

Below the tall glass façade elements, each arch of the North Bridges is equipped with eight pivoting windows, which are designed to function automatically, controlled by the building management system. These pivoting windows are designed so that they add to the lightweight appearance of the façade elements. They are engineered in an exceptional way and as a result they work without any frames in between the eight individual windows.

The mechanical system hidden in the transom beam underneath operates the windows in such a synchronized method, so each window – when closed – is connected to the adjacent ones and thus forming a weather tight seal.

*Custom-engineered to exceed all requirements*

All components RIVA is supplying for the Shamiyah project are custom-engineered and manufactured exclusively for this project in order to meet the unequalled standard of quality and durability appropriate for a project like this.







http://www.rivamiddleeast.com/the-ex...y-haram-mecca/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Custom Antenna for the automatic translation system is installed at Masjid Al-Haram, Makkah by NAZTEC – Florida.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

*Saudi to link Holy Sites and Grand Mosque with tunnels*







*JEDDAH: The Makkah Region Development Authority approved plans and studies to build service tunnels linking Arafat and Jamarat in Mina via Muzdalifah, and tunnels linking Jamarat with the courtyards of the Grand Mosque in Makkah.*

The meeting was chaired by Prince Khaled Al-Faisal, emir of Makkah and adviser to Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques, at the governorate office in Jeddah, Saudi Gazette reported.

The plans and studies will be presented to King Salman for final approval and execution on a time-bound basis.






The plans also include construction of residential towers on the mountain slope of Mina in a way not violating the sanctity of the Holy Site.

A total of six towers have already been constructed in Mina and these have the capacity to accommodate around 12,000 pilgrims.

The studies also recommended developing the tents in Arafat and making more facilities and arrangements for the stay of pilgrims in Muzdalifah. There are also plans for boosting means of transportation in between the Holy Sites and between Holy Sites and the Grand Mosque.

https://www.samaa.tv/international/2016/11/saudi-to-link-holy-sites-and-grand-mosque-with-tunnels/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Andalus

*Taif airport to be ready by 2020, says Prince Khaled*​
_Project will start in 68 days_





Makkah Emir Prince Khaled Al-Faisal addressing a meeting of the Taif airport committee in Jeddah on Wednesday.
Dec 8, 2016​
JEDDAH – Prince Khaled Al-Faisal, emir of Makkah and adviser to Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques, on Wednesday announced plans to an international airport in Taif and a regional airport in Qunfudah, both in Makkah region.

“The Taif International Airport will be no more a dream. It will become a reality as work on the project will start in 68 days and the airport will be ready by the beginning of 2020,” Prince Khaled said.

“As for Qunfudah Economic Airport, the project’s site was handed over to the General Authority of Civil Aviation (GACA) and the authority has started carrying out studies with regard to implementation of the project,” he said. Prince Khaled made the remarks while speaking at a meeting of the Taif Airport Committee at his office in Jeddah, the Saud Press Agency reported.

Prince Khaled said the modus operandi in the implementation of the Qunfudah airport would be similar to that of the Taif airport.

*“Once completed, Taif airport will have a capacity to handle 5 million passengers a year, including Haj and Umrah pilgrims,*” Prince Khaled said.

The emir said the airport will be the first mega project to be implemented in Makkah province in line with the Kingdom’s Vision 2030.

The airport, which will be implemented on an area spreading over 48 million sq. meters, is located 40 north east of Taif city, and close to Souk Okaz.

Prince Khaled said the airport project reached the phase of implementation thanks to the great efforts being exerted by the government and private sectors, including the Ministry of Transport, represented by GACA, National Water Company (NWC), and Saudi Electricity Company (SEC). He thanked the Ministry of Transport, which has already started implementing the road leading to the airport, and the Taif Municipality, which has made available land.

The new airport was incorporated in the plan for New Taif City along with the University City, technology oasis, Souk Okaz, a residential township and an industrial city.

“All these projects have passed their design phases and now started the phase of actual implementation,” Prince Khaled said.

The emir was briefed on the reports presented by GACA, Ministry of Transport, Ministry of Municipal and Rural Affairs, NWC and SEC with regard to the airport project.

The reports showed that work related to infrastructure reached the phase of execution. The emir drew attention to the recommendation in the GACA report that participation of the private sector has expedited the project’s implementation.

The airport will be the main highlight of the New Taif City whose design is based on “A city within a garden.”

The city project will be implemented on a total area spreading 1,250 sq. km with a capacity to accommodate 750,000 residents. Plots of land on a total area of 14 sq. km have been allotted to the Ministry of Housing for building the residential township. It is expected that the technology oasis can draw more than 500,000 citizens.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-ara...prince-khaled/






*Support roads between Makkah, Mina proposed*​
_Haj workshop ends with a series of recommendations_





About 130 experts from 45 government and private agencies took part in the second preparatory workshop for the upcoming Haj in September 2017.​
JEDDAH — A workshop on Haj has suggested *construction of auxiliary roads between the Grand Mosque in Makkah (Haram) and Mina*, where the pilgrims stay for at least three nights during the peak of the pilgrimage.

The workshop, in which about 130 experts from 45 government and private departments participated, suggested that the *support roads should extend to the northern expansion areas of the Haram.*

It also proposed to limit the daily intensity of the road between Makkah and Madinah to a maximum of 50,000 pilgrims.

It suggested the use of modern technology for cleaning of the Holy Sites and said untraditional methods should be considered for keeping the sacred places perfectly clean, especially during the Haj season.

The workshop called for *air-conditioning of all tents in Mina* before the upcoming Haj season and said *traditional tents in Arafat be replaced by fire-resistance ones or permanent buildings*.

It called for adopting measures to *avoid the late arrival of pilgrims in the Kingdom and said Dhul Hijja 5 should be the deadline* for the arrival after which no pilgrims from abroad should be received.

The recommendations of the workshop will be submitted to Emir of Makkah Prince Khaled Al-Faisal, who is the chairman of the Central Haj Committee.

The participants discussed a number of Haj-related subjects including accommodation, sustenance, transport, reception and send-off, grouping, enlightenment of the pilgrims and others.

It said the *Mashaer train stations* should be developed to facilitate the embarking and disembarking of pilgrims.

The participants recommended improving the *guiding methods in Mina* so that pilgrims do not lose their way.

They also said the* roads leading to the train stations and the Jamarat Bridge should be shaded* to protect the pilgrims from the scorching heat.

The workshop said the *sprinklers used to refresh the air in Arafat, Mina and the pedestrian roads should be increased* and made more effective.

It called for obliging the Haj companies to contract *big national firms to supply food* to the pilgrims.

It said the* pilgrims should have the freedom to choose their own means of transport to go to the airport* according to their own wishes and needs.

The workshop asked the General Authority for Civil Aviation (GACA) to take the necessary measures to prevent crowding by departing pilgrims at airports.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-ara...mina-proposed/


_*Mina - 2016*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baqai

Insha Allah will be there from 22nd of this month till 30th

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Al-Andalus

*Market Report Makkah*

*Unlimited Demand for Growth of Makkah’s Hotel Sector*​





Conrad Makkah Hotel - Lobby​December 14, 2016

JLL, the world's leading real estate investment and advisory firm, today released its first report on 'Makkah, A City within a City' which assesses the real estate market in Saudi Arabia's most globally notable city given its status as Islam's most holy city.

With the world's 1.8 billion Muslims required to perform the Hajj pilgrimage in Makkah at least once in their lifetime the report addresses the trends and opportunities this presents across the city's hotel, office, residential and retail sectors.

Earlier this year JLL signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with the Makkah Chamber of Commerce & Industry to help improve transparency in the Saudi real estate market. As part of the collaboration, JLL worked with key players and stakeholders in Makkah to release this first comprehensive report on the city's real estate market.

The report addresses an almost unlimited global demand for hotel and other tourist facilities in Makkah due to the continued growth of religious tourism, creating huge opportunities for both developers and investors to upgrade existing properties and create new ones. The pace at which the potential growth can be tapped into will rely on overcoming constraints including pilgrim quotas and investment in supporting transport infrastructure.

The Saudi 2030 Vision recognises the crucial role religious tourism can play in diversifying the economy away from dependence upon the oil and gas sector with religious pilgrims currently contributing 2% - 3% of Saudi's GDP. There are plans to roughly double the capacity to accommodate both Umrah and Hajj visitors to around 15 million and 5 million respectively by 2020.

The entry of international hotel brands into Makkah continues to reflect market confidence with brands such as Conrad selecting Makkah for entry into the Saudi market, Marriott and Best Western announcing expansion in the city and Carlson Rezidor entering with a pipeline which includes the Park Inn by Radisson Al Naseem Makkah (2016) and Park Inn by Radisson Aziziyah Makkah (2017).

Mr Jamil Ghaznawi, National Director and Country Head of JLL Saudi Arabia said: "Increasing religious tourism in line with 'Saudi Vision 2030' will create huge opportunities in the retail, hotel and broader accommodation sectors in Makkah. The long term prospects for the hotel sector are extremely positive given the reliance on accommodation providers to support the global unlimited demand of religious pilgrims to Makkah.

"More than ever, the key to capitalising on growth of the real estate market is the strong cooperation between public and private sectors to invest in new and existing accommodation. An added benefit is the maxim of 'build it and they will come' which applies more aptly to the Makkah market than any other city in the region.

"In addition to increasing accommodation, the success of the Saudi Government's plans to expand the number of religious visitors also relies heavily on the ability to address transportation capacity. While there have been significant investments to improve the networks serving Makkah, many of the projects have been affected by the stringent 2016 budget."

Although there is a great opportunity for Makkah's real estate sector to flourish from increasing the number of pilgrims, there is currently a restraint on the number of pilgrims due to a cap on the number of quotas for each country. This has had a negative impact on the performance of Makkah's hotels and pilgrim accommodation but the quotas are expected to be relaxed upon completion of major infrastructure improvements in 2017 and 2018.

Beyond the buoyant hotel and accommodation sector, Makkah's retail sector is also heavily dependent upon trade from religious pilgrims particularly during a period of weakening spending power amongst residents. Despite this, retail lease rates in the Markazia remain substantially higher than in other parts of the city.

The traditional residential sector continues to suffer from a shortage of affordable homes and poor quality infrastructure projects. Compared to other major cities in Saudi, the office sector remains a relatively minor market which is reflected in lease rates which are considerably lower when compared to Jeddah and Riyadh.

*Sector summary highlights - MAKKAH*

*Hotel:* Makkah is by far the largest hospitality market in Saudi, with around [27,000 quality rooms (compared to 11,000 in Riyadh and 9,400 in Jeddah). It is estimated that around 75% of the demand from pilgrims is accommodated in hotels (with the remaining 25% in other forms of accommodation). Around 60% of the current stock of hotel rooms are classified as 'budget accommodation' a much higher proportion than in other cities in Saudi.

The extreme seasonality of the market has meant that many hotels in Makkah have traditionally only operated during peak months. With the entry of more international operators, this pattern is now changing, with more hotels operating throughout the year.

Hotels in Makkah typically achieve 100% occupancy during the Hajj period and the Umrah high season. The highly seasonal nature of demand results in occupancies falling to just 30% - 40% during off peak seasons immediately after Ramadan and Hajj.

*Pilgrim Accommodation:* Although Makkah has a substantial number of hotel rooms, this supply is insufficient to accommodate all the demand from religious pilgrims. This has resulted in the creation of a unique sector of the market not seen in other major cities in the region. Pilgrim accommodation comprises rooms in hostels, and apartment buildings that are rented to pilgrims seeking lower cost accommodation than recognised hotels.

*Residential:* As with other major cities in Saudi, Makkah is facing an acute shortage of affordable housing. Particularly as the expansion of the Holy Mosque, the growing need for seasonal accommodation, and extreme land values, the Markazia has transitioned into an area almost exclusively servicing religious pilgrims with permanent residents being largely priced out of the central city. This trend is expected to continue with further redevelopment of the areas around the Holy Mosque, increasing land values still higher.

The expansion of the Makkah metro network and the construction of a number of mega projects in the outskirts of the City (especially along the Fourth Ring Road), will further enhance this trend for the Markazia area to become something of a 'city within a city' JLL estimates the number of residential units in Makkah is currently around 338,000.

*Retail:* Much of the quality retail space in Makkah is centred in the Markazia area and is targeted at pilgrims rather than permanent residents of the city. Spending is therefore extremely seasonal. Despite the current climate of weaker spending power in Saudi and the restrictions on pilgrim quotas, Hajj sales have resulted in some retailers in Makkah enjoying positive growth in sales ranging between 12% - 20% according to Euromonitor International.

Jabal Omar, Hilton Commercial Center and Abraj Al Beit achieve some of the highest lease rates in the region, if not the world, due to their proximity to the Holy Mosque. All of these malls benefit from high occupancy rates of between 90% and 100%.

*Office:* Unlike neighbouring Jeddah, which has a thriving port and a cosmopolitan business community, Makkah's office sector is relatively limited and largely focussed on businesses servicing Hajj and Umrah visitors.

Once the expansion of the Holy Mosque is complete and the capacity for pilgrims increases, demand for office space from travel advisories and licensed Umrah and Hajj service providers should increase, but this is not likely to support a large amount of additional office space.

Rentals in Makkah are relatively low compared to Riyadh and Jeddah, with only modest rental growth recorded in recent years. The injection of future supply is likely to ensure that any future increase is restricted to the better quality projects.

http://www.hotelnewsresource.com/article92405.html

*Haramain train only 10 km of tracks away from completion*​
When it becomes fully operational, the train will transport 19,100 passengers an hour between Jeddah
and Makkah, 3,800 between Makkah and Madinah and 8,000 between Rabigh and Madinah.​
Dec 21, 2016

MAKKAH — Work on only 10 km of track has to be completed before the Haramain high-speed train will be ready for operation, according to the project’s supervisor Bassam Ghulam.

He said during a presentation at the Makkah Chamber of Commerce and Industry on Monday that work has to be completed on seven kilometers of track from the side of Al-Iskan neighborhood in Makkah and three in Jeddah’s Al-Harazat district.

During the first phase of its operation, which will continue for 12 years, the train is expected to transport about 1.2 billion passengers at the rate of 100 million every year, said Ghulam.

“At the outset of its operation, the train is expected to transport between 11,400-12,400 passengers an hour,” he said.

When it becomes fully operational, the train will transport 19,100 passengers an hour between Jeddah and Makkah, 3,800 between Makkah and Madinah and 8,000 between Rabigh and Madinah.

“The train will serve more than two million pilgrims every year,” he added.
“As many as 127 out of 138 bridges have been built and 845 crossings completed to drain rainwater,” said Ghulam.

The supervisor said the train will cover the distance between Jeddah and Makkah in less than 21 minutes, between Makkah and Rabigh in an hour and between Makkah and Madinah in two hours.

Due to safety measures, the maximum speed of the train per hour will not exceed 300 km.

Ghulam said the Jeddah part of the project was the most difficult because of the Jeddah-Makkah Expressway which is the most crowded.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-ara...ay-completion/

It will be operational by the end of 2017.

*What the Kaaba’s interior looks like*



Sunday, 4 December 2016

In an area that does not exceed 180 meters square, the Kaaba contains three wooden columns which hold the Kaaba's ceiling.

The wood used is one of the strongest types of wood and they were put by the prophet's companion Abdullah bin Zubair.

They are more than 1,350 years old and are dark brown. The perimeter of each column is around 150 centimeters while the diameter is 44 centimeters.

Each column has a squared wooden base. Between these three columns, there is a pillar from which the Kaaba's gifts are suspended. This pillar passes through all three columns and its sides extend to the northern and southern walls.

The presidency of the two holy mosques told Al-Arabiya that the Levantine corner on the right interior side of Kaaba includes an enclosed staircase that leads to a hatch, which resembles an enclosed rectangular structure without any windows and which has a door with a special lock leading to the ceiling. On the door, there is a beautiful silk curtain that has gold and silver engravings.

The presidency also said that the floor of Kaaba is made of marble. Most of the marble is white while some of it is colored. The walls of the Kaaba's interior are made of colorful and emblazoned marble. The Kaaba's interior is covered with a red silk curtain that has white-embroidered texts which includes some of God's names. This curtain also covers the Kaaba's ceiling.

Inside the Kaaba, there are eight stones decorated with Arabic calligraphy using Thuluth script and one stone decorated with Arabic calligraphy using Kufic script. The words on the stones are made of precious, colorful pieces of marble. These were written after the 6th century AH.

On the eastern wall and between the Kaaba's door and the Baabut Taubah (door of repentance), there is the document of King Fahd bin Abdulaziz al-Saud engraved on a marble board to indicate the date of renovations which the late king made to the Kaaba structure. The number of stones written on inside the Kaaba is thus a total of 10, all made of white marble.

https://english.alarabiya.net/en/fea...ooks-like.html



















*Makkah Heritage Exhibition*

*Hara Makkawiya festival showcases ancient heritage of Makkah and its people*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## baqai

got back yesterday and man what an experience it was, nothing on internet i read came close to experiencing it yourself, Makkah was so busy all the time that it wasn't even funny Madina on the other hand has to be the most peaceful place i have ever been in, i loved being there and cannot wait to visit again

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Khanate

baqai said:


> got back yesterday and man what an experience it was, nothing on internet i read came close to experiencing it yourself, Makkah was so busy all the time that it wasn't even funny Madina on the other hand has to be the most peaceful place i have ever been in, i loved being there and cannot wait to visit again




Mabrook.



Al-Andalus said:


> *What the Kaaba’s interior looks like*
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday, 4 December 2016
> 
> In an area that does not exceed 180 meters square, the Kaaba contains three wooden columns which hold the Kaaba's ceiling.
> 
> The wood used is one of the strongest types of wood and they were put by the prophet's companion Abdullah bin Zubair.
> 
> They are more than 1,350 years old and are dark brown. The perimeter of each column is around 150 centimeters while the diameter is 44 centimeters.
> 
> Each column has a squared wooden base. Between these three columns, there is a pillar from which the Kaaba's gifts are suspended. This pillar passes through all three columns and its sides extend to the northern and southern walls.
> 
> The presidency of the two holy mosques told Al-Arabiya that the Levantine corner on the right interior side of Kaaba includes an enclosed staircase that leads to a hatch, which resembles an enclosed rectangular structure without any windows and which has a door with a special lock leading to the ceiling. On the door, there is a beautiful silk curtain that has gold and silver engravings.
> 
> The presidency also said that the floor of Kaaba is made of marble. Most of the marble is white while some of it is colored. The walls of the Kaaba's interior are made of colorful and emblazoned marble. The Kaaba's interior is covered with a red silk curtain that has white-embroidered texts which includes some of God's names. This curtain also covers the Kaaba's ceiling.
> 
> Inside the Kaaba, there are eight stones decorated with Arabic calligraphy using Thuluth script and one stone decorated with Arabic calligraphy using Kufic script. The words on the stones are made of precious, colorful pieces of marble. These were written after the 6th century AH.
> 
> On the eastern wall and between the Kaaba's door and the Baabut Taubah (door of repentance), there is the document of King Fahd bin Abdulaziz al-Saud engraved on a marble board to indicate the date of renovations which the late king made to the Kaaba structure. The number of stones written on inside the Kaaba is thus a total of 10, all made of white marble.
> 
> https://english.alarabiya.net/en/fea...ooks-like.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Makkah Heritage Exhibition*
> 
> *Hara Makkawiya festival showcases ancient heritage of Makkah and its people*




Jazak allahu khayran!

Thank you so much for posting this.

Never knew there was a 360° video of interior Ka'aba. This certainly made my day.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## baqai

i will be writing a post on "A guide to Umrah for a person in middle of mid life crisis" :p it might offend few people but hey i plan to speak my heart out about my experiences there

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@baqai 

Good to hear that you had a pleasant Umrah and that you enjoyed your stay despite the ongoing expansion work in both Makkah (especially) and Madinah.

Once all the infrastructural projects in Makkah and Madinah will be finished everything will be even better for everyone visiting and for the locals.






Masjid Aisha Alrajhi from the outside.





































All from the holy city of Makkah in the blessed Hijaz.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Masjid al-Qiblatain in Madina - Saudi Arabia by Dawood Hassan, on Flickr

The newly renovated Imam Al-Shafi'i (ra) Mosque in Jeddah. Most of the foundation is 1000 years old however parts date 1400 years back to the time of Caliph Umar ibn al-Khattab (ra).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

مسجد الميقات بالمدينة المنورة Meqat mousqe in Madinah by abofatma, on Flickr





إطلالة على الحرم النبوي الشريف by abofatma, on Flickr





Prophet's mosque by abofatma, on Flickr






Old meets new. The restoration and expansion is still ongoing both in Makkah and Madinah.


Speaking about Madinah, Madinah province is home to many lava fields and extinct as well as extant volcanoes. It is one of the most volcanic areas in the entire Arab world and Middle East.





Al Albida Volcano Kybar saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr





Albida Volcano, Kybar, saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr





Volcano Madina Saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr

There are some 35-40 volcanoes in Hijaz alone.

This list below is incomplete but shows around 25 of them.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_volcanoes_in_Saudi_Arabia

The last volcanic eruption of note occurred some 200-150 years ago. At times volcanic eruptions (in ancient pre-Islamic and in Islamic times) threatened Makkah and Madinah and other cities in Hijaz.

For more information:

http://www.sgs.org.sa/English/Earthquakes/Pages/Volcanoes.aspx

http://www.sgs.org.sa/English/NaturalHazards/pages/volcanoes.aspx

http://archive.aramcoworld.com/issue/200602/volcanic.arabia.htm

http://www.csmonitor.com/Science/2010/0926/Ancient-volcanic-field-reawakens-in-Saudi-Arabia

All very interesting and detailed links/articles but the last two are the best.





Costume heritage of Al Madinah by abofatma, on Flickr


*Jordanians with special needs to perform Umrah at Saudi Arabian king's expense*​
28 December 2016

A group of people with special needs from Amman in Jordan headed to Saudi Arabia on Tuesday to perform Umrah at Saudi King Salman Bin Abdulaziz's expense and under the supervision of the Saudi embassy in Jordan.

Prince Khalid bin Faisal bin Turki, the Saudi ambassador in Jordan, said the Saudi embassy in Amman believes in the importance of helping people with special needs perform Umrah and it thus facilitated the pilgrimage.

The journey has been organized in cooperation with the Special Needs Child Care Charity Association in Irbid, Jordan, and the Medical Educational Center.

The Saudi embassy in Jordan said in a statement that there are facilities and services for those who visit the Kaaba in general as Saudi Arabia believes in the importance of serving the guests of God, adding that they fully look after people with special needs, the Saudi Press Agency reported.

https://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...s-expense.html

*First batch of King’s Umrah guests to arrive tomorrow*​
Jan 3, 2017

RIYADH — The first batch of Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman’s guests will arrive in the Kingdom on Wednesday* to perform Umrah at the King’s personal expense.*

“As many as* 220 men and women* will be arriving in the Kingdom from 15 countries in Asia and Africa as King’s guests,” said Sheikh Saleh Bin Abdulaziz Al-Asheikh, Minister of Islamic Affairs, Call and Guidance who is the supervisor of the program.

He said the* guests will be prominent Islamic personalities who have rendered good services to Islam and Muslims.*

The King every year invites a number of Muslims from various parts of the world to perform Umrah and Haj as his guests.

Al-Asheikh said *the guests will be coming from Malaysia, India, Pakistan, Nigeria, Senegal, Chad, Cote d’Ivoire, Mali, Sri Lanka, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Azerbaijan, Tajikistan, Turkmenistan and Uzbekistan*.
*
The King also every year invites for Haj about 1,000 Palestinians who are families of the martyrs.*

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-ara...rive-tomorrow/

*Haj quota cuts lifted
Haj quota to be restored*​
Jan 6, 2017

SAUDI ARABIA has decided* to lift from this year the reduction in the quota of Haj pilgrims* imposed five years ago. It said the higher authorities approved a proposal by Crown Prince Muhammad Bin Naif, deputy premier and minister of interior who is also chairman of the Supreme Haj Committee,* to restore the pilgrimage quota that existed prior to the cuts.*

Minister of Haj and Umrah on Thursday thanked Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman, Crown Prince Muhammad, and Deputy Crown Prince Muhammad Bin Salman for lifting the reduction in the quota of both domestic and foreign pilgrims. He said that the concerned authorities have made preparations to receive the additional number of pilgrims for the forthcoming Haj. Bantan said this while receiving heads of Haj delegations from Arab and Islamic countries at his office in Jeddah.

The authorities imposed a 20 percent cut in the quota for foreign pilgrims coming from each country while the number of people allowed to perform Haj within the Kingdom was reduced by 50 percent to ensure the safety of pilgrims during the largest ever expansion in the history of the Grand Mosque, which is nearing completion, as well as the expansion of mataf (circumambulating area around the Holy Kaba) and massive projects at the Holy Sites.

Crown Prince Muhammad asked all concerned departments to get ready to receive a larger number of pilgrims for the upcoming Haj. He instructed to give the Haj missions opportunity to increase the number of pilgrims so as to restore the quota in a phased manner. The Crown Prince said that the exact number of pilgrims coming from each country will be decided by the Ministry of Haj and Umrah. However, he assured that the decided quota for every country will remain intact. Under the quota system that came into effect decades ago, a country is allowed to send only one Haj pilgrim for every 1,000 Muslim citizens.

A number of Haj missions in Jeddah congratulated the Saudi leadership for restoring the Haj quota. Speaking to Saudi Gazette, Indian Consul General Mohammed Noor Rahman Sheikh welcomed the decision, saying that it is a great move. “The Indian Haj Committee could accommodate only one fourth of the applicants after the quota cut. “The reduced quota for pilgrims under the Haj Committee was 100,020 but the number of applicants exceeded 400,000 last year. A total of 136,020 Indian pilgrims performed Haj during the last five years after imposition of a cut in quota in 2012, and they included 100,020 under Haj Committee and 36,000 who come through private tour operators,” he said. India’s quota for Haj-2012 was 170,000, but later the year the government reduced the quota by 20 percent.

Sheikh also said that launching of mobile app for Haj in India will be a further boost in streamlining the Haj operation.

“The app will complement with the integrated mobile app launched by the Jeddah Haj mission,” he said.

The Indian Haj Mission was the first foreign mission in the Kingdom to come up with an innovative Global Positioning System (GPS) application during the Haj of 2014.

India’s Union Minister of State for Minority Affairs Mukhtar Abbas Naqvi launched at India’s Haj House in Mumbai last Monday the mobile application which will provide information and facilitate e-payments for the pilgrimage.

“It is for the first time that Haj application process is going to be digital,” Naqvi said. Applying for Haj, enquiry and information, news and updates and e-payment are the main features of the app. The application can be made directly on the app. Five adults and two infants can apply as a group.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-ara...a-cuts-lifted/


*Minister of Hajj and Umrah Thanks the Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques for His Approval to Increase Numbers of Pilgrims in Hajj Season 1438H*​

Jeddah, Rabi'II 7, 1438, Jan 5, 2017, SPA -- Dr. Mohammed bin Saleh bin Tahir Benten, Minister of Hajj and Umrah, has expressed thanks to the Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman bin Abdulaziz Al Saud, the Crown Prince and the Deputy Crown Prince for approval to raise the capacity of pilgrims in this Hajj season 1438H and increase the numbers of pilgrims from inside and outside the Kingdom in accordance with the regulations.

In a statement to Saudi Press Agency (SPA), Dr. Benten said that "the Crown Prince Mohammed bin Naif bin Abdulaziz, Deputy Premier and Minister of Interior, who is also Head of the Hajj Supreme Committee, stressed that raising number of pilgrims is gradually implemented."

This came during his meeting with the heads of Hajj delegations of the Arab and Islamic states.

http://www.spa.gov.sa/viewfullstory....newsid=1577836


*Saudi King approves Hajj capacity increase*​
Thursday, 5 January 2017

Saudi King Salman bin Abdulaziz approved on Thursday a proposal to increase the capacity of Mecca to accept more pilgrims during the next Hajj seasons.

Minister of Hajj and Umrah Dr. Mohammed bin Saleh bin Tahir Benten confirmed the news by expressing his thanks to King Salman, the Crown Prince and the Deputy Crown Prince for their approval to raise the capacity of pilgrims in the upcoming Hajj season and increase the numbers of pilgrims from inside and outside Saudi Arabia in accordance with the regulations.

In a statement to Saudi Press Agency (SPA), Dr. Benten said that “the Crown Prince Mohammed bin Naif bin Abdulaziz, Deputy Premier and Minister of Interior, who is also Head of the Hajj Supreme Committee, stressed that raising number of pilgrims will be gradually implemented.”

This came during his meeting with the heads of Hajj delegations of several Arab and Islamic states.

In 2007, more than 1.7 million foreign and 746,511 domestic pilgrims performed Hajj, making a total of more than 2.4 million Hajj pilgrims.

However last year, 1,325,372 foreign and 537,537 domestic pilgrims performed Hajj, making a total of 1,862,909 pilgrims. This was the least number of pilgrims recorded in the last 10 years.

https://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...-capacity.html


*Riyadh move to increase Haj numbers welcomed *​
Saturday 7 January 2017

JEDDAH: Saudi Arabia’s move to increase Haj quotas this year has been welcomed, after the number of pilgrims hit a 10-year low in 2016.

King Salman on Thursday approved a proposal to increase the number of pilgrims from inside and outside the Kingdom during this year’s season, which starts in late summer.

Mohammed Shahid Alam, consul of Haj and deputy consul general at the Indian Consulate in Jeddah, said restoring the quotas is good news for pilgrims.

Last year, around 136,000 Indian pilgrims came to perform Haj, down from 170,000 in 2012 after the government reduced the quota by 20 percent. The figure for this year is set to be declared after a ministerial meeting to be held later this month.

Sajid Yousfani, Pakistan’s director general for Haj, told Arab News that the news of restoring of quota is positive for the whole Muslim Ummah, or global community, and those waiting to perform Haj this year.

Authorities in Saudi Arabia imposed a 20 percent cut in the quota for foreign pilgrims, and a 50 percent cut for domestic pilgrims, to ensure safety during the expansion of the Grand Mosque.

The number of pilgrims will be gradually increased and restored to what it was five years ago, according to an official statement.

Meetings with heads of the Haj ministries across the world have been scheduled to discuss Haj 2017 preparations, and the number of pilgrims for this year from outside the Kingdom will be announced later.

Last year, 1,325,372 foreign and 537,537 domestic pilgrims performed Haj, making a total of 1,862,909 pilgrims. This was the lowest number of pilgrims recorded in the last 10 years.

More than 2.4 million Muslims performed the Haj pilgrimage in 2007, according to reports.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1035326/saudi-arabia

*Warm welcome at Madinah airport for pilgrims *

*First batch of King’s guests arrives in Madinah*​5 January 2017

MADINAH: The first pilgrims hosted this year by King Salman’s Program for Umrah and Visit arrived in Madinah on Wednesday.

The first batch of guests includes 185 pilgrims, and the second is scheduled to arrive on Thursday, completing the first group of 220.

*The pilgrims are from 15 countries in Asia and Africa including Nigeria, Kazakhstan, Senegal, Mali, Malaysia, Pakistan, India and Uzbekistan.*

The program is implemented and supervised by the Ministry of Islamic Affairs, Call and Guidance.

The program’s officials welcomed the guests at the Prince Mohammed bin Abdul Aziz International Airport in Madinah.

The guests paid tribute to King Salman for hosting them within this program to perform Umrah and stay for several days in Madinah.

They stressed that the program comes in the context of the venerable and good efforts exerted by Saudi Arabia and its leaders in serving Islam, providing support for Muslims, and creating ways that enable them to perform Haj and Umrah.

They hailed the importance of this program in achieving continuous communication with Muslims around the world.

Abdullah bin Mudlij Al-Medlej, executive director of the Program for Umrah and Visit, welcomed the guests.

“An itenary was designed for the guests in Madinah and Makkah to acquaint them with the Kingdom’s care of the Two Holy Mosques and serving the Holy Qur’an,” Al-Medlej said in a statement.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1034251/saudi-arabia

*Research groups join talks on Haj strategy *​5 January 2017

JEDDAH: Crowd management at the Grand Mosque was the focus of a recent discussion at The Haj Research Institute of Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques Umm Al-Qura University.
Hamza Ghulman, the university’s dean, said that the meeting strengthened the relationship between research institutions and agencies working in the field of crowd management at the Grand Mosque and surrounding areas.

The participants discussed ways of developing mechanisms to control the movement of crowds and providing better services to guests during their stay in Saudi Arabia.
Ghulman said that several proposals, derived from observations made during the past Umrah and Haj seasons, were explored at the meeting.

Operational strategies to manage the flow of pilgrims in key areas were also activated, he said. The strategies focused on the safety of pilgrims’ on the roads leading to the Grand Mosque, inside the mosque, at entrances and gates.

Modern techniques in crowd management and ways of boosting coordination between teams on the field were also discussed the meeting, said the dean.
He called for effective cooperation between relevant authorities in enabling the research teams to monitor and analyze the crowd movement inside and outside the Grand Mosque and at the holy sites.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1034261/saudi-arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@baqai please share your experiences if you see this and find the required time.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Bani Waqif Fort, a historic Madinah landmark, playing host to vandals and stray animals*




Jan 14, 2017

THE Bani Waqif Fort located 500 meters southeast of Quba Mosque is one of the historic landmarks in Madinah. It’s just four kilometers away from the Prophet’s Mosque and could be developed into a park and a tourist site.

But the authorities have given little care to this fort and parts of the fort have been damaged as some wicked people turned it into a dump to throw construction waste. It has also become a meeting point for stray animals and a breeding ground of mosquitoes.

Residents of Quba district of Madinah have accused the authorities of negligence toward the historic fort where the Prophet Muhammad, peace be upon him, had once prayed.

“The fort does not have a proper access road nor any signboard for people to locate the place,” said Nasser Al-Ahmadi, who urged the authorities to take immediate measures to rehabilitate the structure.

“The authorities are aware that it’s one of the oldest forts in the region, but so far they have not made any effort to preserve it,” Al-Ahmadi told Okaz/Saudi Gazette.

He urged the Saudi Commission for Tourism and National Heritage (SCTH) and Madinah Municipality to initiate efforts for its renovation, maintenance and protection.

Khaled Bin Saeed expressed his anguish over the authorities’ continued negligence toward the fort, saying it has become a playing ground for stray animals and a waste dump. He urged the authorities to construct a paved road to the fort and place a sign.

Researcher Mohammed Ghali Al-Tarjumi said Bani Waqif belonged to the famous Aus tribe, which provided all assistance when the Prophet migrated to Madinah.

“The Prophet Muhammad (pbuh) had prayed in their fort, which is located south of the Quba Mosque,” Al-Tarjumi told Okaz/Saudi Gazette.

The fort is located between houses and farms in Asba district. “It underwent renovation during the time of the Ottomans, who used it as a military garrison,” he said.

Al-Tarjumi said a number of historians have mentioned the fort in their works, including Al-Abbasi and Al-Samhoudi. “At present the fort is neglected and illiterate people have been causing harm to the fort over the past years exploiting the absence of monitoring,” he explained.

He said some people were throwing construction waste in the fort.

“There are several forts in Madinah. Bani Waqif Fort has one of the best and beautiful parks in the region with enchanting date palms and other trees. Standing on this fort, visitors can watch the famous Eir mountain in Madinah,” he added.

Meanwhile, the head of the department of public relations and information at SCTH said the organization has registered Bani Waqif Fort as one of the national heritage sites.

“We intend to preserve this place with the support of an expert team as part of SCTH’s efforts to preserve and develop all Islamic heritage sites in the Madinah region,” he said in a statement.

He said the commission has set out an integrated plan to preserve and develop heritage sites in Madinah in coordination with its partners. “We have taken all measures to protect Bani Waqif Fort and other historical sites in Madinah in accordance with existing regulations,” he added.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-ara...stray-animals/






*



*

*



*

*








*​Should be restored as soon as possible.

*



*​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Close to 1.5m Umrah pilgrims in Madinah*



Jan 17, 2017

MADINAH — As many as 1,444,765 pilgrims have arrived in the Kingdom since the start of the Umrah season early November, local daily Al-Watan reported on Monday quoting the branch of the Haj and Umrah Ministry in Madinah.

The ministry said that a total of 1,350,559 pilgrims arrived by air while 90,285 by land and 3,921 by sea.

According to the ministry, Pakistanis constitute about 30.61 percent of the pilgrims who are visiting Madinah followed by Indonesians (17.91 percent), Indians (11.81 percent) and Malaysians (8.21 percent).

Undersecretary of the ministry Mohammed Abdul Rahman Al-Bijawi said since the start of the season the ministry has been making intensive tours of government and private establishments offering Haj services to make sure that pilgrims are properly served.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-ara...grims-madinah/




































@The SC please take a look at this thread brother if you have not seen it yet. It might interest you, I believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*NASA says about Kaaba *






*NASA says about Kaaba ->*

Kaaba, God's house a million miss visiting the Muslim Ummah and a guest - guest of God the supreme creator. Kiblatnya (direction) to perform their prayers in the Muslim ummah, from any country all worship pray facing this direction.

Glossary Kaaba is the language of al Quran of the word "ka'bu" which means "ankle" or place of leg spin move for move. Al-Quran verses 5/6dalam define the term dg "Ka'bain" which means "two eyes legs' and Paragraph 5/95-96 contain the term 'temple' which means a real "eye of the earth" or "the axis of the earth" or the north pole of the earth rotation.







Neil Armstrong has proven that the city of Mecca is the center of the planet Earth. This fact has been examined through a scientific study.

When Neil Armstrong for the first time to travel into space and take pictures of the planet Earth, he said, "Planet Earth was hanging in a very dark area, who hung it?."

The astronauts have discovered that the planet Earth, it issued a kind of radiation, they officially announce it on the Internet, but unfortunately it 21 days later the website there seems to be missing a hidden reason behind the elimination of the website.

After doing further research, it turns out radiation was centered in the city of Mecca, precisely derived from the Kaaba. What is surprising is that radiation is infinite (not endless ), This is proven when they take pictures of Mars, the radiation is still ongoing.

Muslim Researchers believe that this radiation has the characteristics and connections between the Kaaba on the planet Earth with the Kaaba in the netherworld.

*
MECCA CENTER OF THE EARTH :*

Prof. Hussain Kamel discovered a surprising fact that Mecca is the center of the earth. At first he was researching a way to determine the direction of Qibla in the big cities in the world.






For this purpose, he drew lines on maps, and after that he studied carefully the position of the seven continents of Makkah and distance respectively. He began to draw parallel lines just to facilitate the projection of longitude and latitude.

After two years of hard work and heavy, he was aided by computer programs to determine the correct distances and different variations, as well as many other things. He was impressed with what was found, that Mecca is the center of the earth.







He realized the possibility of drawing a circle with Mecca as its center point, and the line outside the circle that is continent-benuanya. And at the same time, he moves along with the outer circumference of the continent-continent. (Al-Arabiyyah Magazine, issue 237, August 1978).

Satellite Pictures, which appeared later in the 90's, emphasized the same results when the studies further lead to the layers of Earth's topography and geography of the land when it was created.

Has become an established scientific theory that the earth plates are formed during the long geological ages, moving regularly around the Arabian plate. These plates constantly converge towards it as if pointing to Mecca.

Scientific studies was carried out for different purposes, not meant to prove that Mecca is the center of the earth. However, the study published in many scientific magazines in the West.


*ALLAH SAYS IN THE QUR'AN AL-KARIM AS FOLLOWS :*

'Thus We have revealed to the Holy Qur'an in Arabic that ye may give warning to the Umm Al-Qura (Mecca residents) and population (countries) around it .. ' (Ash-Shura: 7)

The word 'Umm Al-Qura' means the host for other cities, and towns around it shows Makkah is the center for other cities, and the other is just being around him. More than that, said Umm (mother) has significance in Islamic culture.

As a mother is the source of the seed, then Mecca is also the source of all other lands, as described at the beginning of this study. In addition, the word 'mother' gave Makkah superiority over all other cities.


*MECCA OR GREENWICH *

Based on careful considerations that Mecca was the center of the earth as is corroborated by studies and geological images produced satellites, it truly believed that the Holy City of Mecca, not Greenwich, should be a reference world time. This will end the long controversy that began four decades ago.

There are many arguments scientifically to prove that Mecca is a square zero region through the holy city, and he was not through Greenwich in England. GMT imposed on the world when the majority of the country in the world under the British colony. If the Mecca that is applied, it is easy for everyone to find time to pray.

*
MAKKAH IS THE CENTER OF THE LAYERS OF HEAVEN *

There are a few verses and Hadith Nabawi that imply this fact. Allah says, 'Hi class of jinn and men, if you are able to penetrate the (crossing) over the heavens and the earth, then lintasilah, you can not penetrate it but with strength. " (Ar-Rahman: 33)

Aqthar word is the plural of the word 'qutr' which means the diameter, and he refers to the heavens and the earth that have a lot of the diameter.

From this verse and of some hadith can be understood that the diameter of the layers of the sky above the earth's diameter (seven plates of the earth). If Mecca was in the midst of the earth, then it means that Mecca is also located in the middle layers of the sky.

In addition there are hadith which says that the Grand Mosque in Mecca, where the Kaaba is that there is in the midst of the seven heavens and seven layers earth (meaning seven layers forming the earth).

The Prophet said, 'O people of Mecca, O people of Quraish, in fact you are under the middle of the sky.






Detailed Video Link ::




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=254834511363509





Also watch this:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

*KSA has potential to become the No. 1 tourist destination*



Feb 12, 2017

JEDDAH — Experts have cited five main reasons for the decline of the Kingdom’s tourism sector compared to neighboring countries. Dubai registered five percent growth in tourism in 2016 compared to the previous year, attracting 14.9 million tourists including 1.6 million Saudis.

The five reasons are global economic depression, lack of a specialized fund, absence of an integrated move to solve problems, lack of substantial progress in air, land and marine transport and absence of economic studies that would encourage foreign investors to enter the Saudi market.

Dr. Hashim Al-Namir, tourism expert, emphasized the need for integrated efforts of relevant agencies to develop the Kingdom’s tourism industry and attract more tourists and investment in the sector.

“We need three important factors — good food, a variety of recreational and entertainment programs and services, and tourist accommodation facilities,” he said while highlighting the Kingdom’s huge tourism potentials.

“If we exploit these potentials properly the result would be amazing and Saudi Arabia will become No. 1 tourist destination in the region,” Al-Namir told Okaz/Saudi Gazette.

Al-Namir spoke about importance of issuing tourist visas to boost the sector as well as the need to strengthen the quality of tourism with the support of sponsors.

Saudi Arabia’s geographical features such as desert, mountains and coastal areas can woo a large number of tourists to the country. “We have long coasts in the east and west and these areas could be developed for various tourism purposes,” he said.

He also referred to the marvelous heritage sites that are recognized by UNESCO.

He said Saudi missions abroad could promote tourist sites and attractions in the Kingdom. “The millions of pilgrims who come for Haj and Umrah should be allowed to visit the Kingdom’s tourism sites. We should offer special tourism packages to Haj and Umrah pilgrims,” he explained.

“Pilgrims will be interested to visit tourist sites close to Makkah and Madinah if we develop them properly and inform pilgrims about these sites including historical places,” he added.

Abdul Ghani Al-Ansari, another expert, said total occupancy rate of hotels and furnished apartments in Makkah and Madinah reached 70 percent as a result of an increase in the number of pilgrims.

“This is a significant achievement in the back drop of global economic downturn, which has hit several Muslim countries,” Al-Ansari told Okaz/Saudi Gazette.

School vacation has increased hotel occupancy but lack of purchasing power has brought down prices, Al-Ansari said. “As a result the revenue of most companies fell 30 percent in 2016 and this was quite natural,” he added.

Al-Ansari, owner of an economic studies office, stressed the importance of promoting attractive tourism programs and packages to woo tourists to the Kingdom, adding that airlines should take initiative for this tourism campaign. The cost would not exceed $1000 for tourists if they come during the middle of the week such as Sundays, Mondays and Tuesdays.

Al-Ansari, who was chairman of the tourism committee at Madinah Chamber of Commerce and Industry, also stressed the need to establish more tourism companies, prepare maps of every Saudi city focusing on its tourism and entertainment centers.

“The government should also support tourism societies across the Kingdom and develop new tourism products including rural tourism,” he explained.

Meanwhile a report issued by Dubai showed that the emirate’s tourism sector registered eight percent growth in the last four years, contributing substantially to the gross domestic product.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-ara...t-destination/




*Madinah inaugurates activities as capital of Islamic tourism *




Monday 20 February 2017

MADINAH: Prince Sultan bin Salman, chief of Saudi Commission for Tourism and National Heritage (SCTH), sponsored on Saturday the opening ceremony for “Madinah Capital of Islamic tourism 2017.”

Prince Sultan stressed that the choice of Madinah for this title reflects the status of the city of Madinah for Muslims in regard to its religious and historical value as it is home to the Prophet’s Mosque, Quba Mosque and many historic monuments associated with the Prophet.

“It also contains important tourist attractions and heritage sites including historical museums and palaces and archaeological sites and historical mosques associated with events of the biography and followers,” Prince Sultan said.

He said in a recorded televised speech aired at the ceremony: “It is my great pleasure and honor to participate in the ceremony of ‘Madinah Capital of Islamic tourism’ as it has big significance in the hearts of all Muslims.”

He pointed out that Madinah is one of the main tracks of “Kingdom is Muslims’ Destination” initiative and that cost of the initiatives for this year reached SR2.67 billion.

Wahib Al-Sahli, deputy governor of Madinah and chairman of the Executive Committee, said that this occasion comes as a result of efforts exerted by loyal men who follow and supervise all different details and procedures.

Sahli said in a speech: “Today, Madinah wins for being the capital of the Islamic tourism under the wise leadership, and attention and care provided for the city by the Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques.”

Ambassador Hameed Opeloyeru, OIC Assistant Secretary-General for Economic Affairs, told Arab News that the program “is a beautiful occasion and Madinah deserves this award from the Organization of Islamic Cooperation (OIC) and we are proud of this celebration. The organizing and arrangement are more wonderful.”

Ambassador Maher Al-Karaki, Palestinian representative OIC, said the celebration of Madinah’s Islamic historical significance is due to the importance of the status of the city of Madinah in the hearts of Muslims.

“We congratulate the Saudi people and congratulate Prince Sultan bin Salman, head of Saudi Commission for Tourism and National Heritage and Prince Faisal bin Salman, the governor of Madinah, on the occasion,” Al-Karaki told Arab News.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1056681/saudi-arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

*Over 24,000 Yemenis to perform Haj this year





*​
Feb 27, 2017

MAKKAH — As many as 24,000 Yemenis will perform Haj this year, according to Yemeni Minister of Endowments and Religious Guidance Ahmed Attiyah.

Speaking after signing the Haj protocol on Saturday, Attiyah said electronic Haj visas for his countrymen would be ready by Ramadan.

The minister met with acting chairman of the board of directors of the Tawafa Establishment for the Arab Pilgrims Mohammed Maajeeni and other board members.

He said the mistakes committed last year by the Yemeni Haj Affairs office were discussed with a view to avoiding them this year.

“Most of the mistakes were caused by the Houthis obstructing the Haj caravans and preventing a number of Yemenis from coming to the pilgrimage,” he said.

Attiyah said his ministry subjects the pilgrims to rigorous Haj awareness programs before they come to Saudi Arabia.

“We also enlighten them about the Kingdom›s rules and regulations so as not to commit any violations,” he added.

The minister said the awareness campaigns are given at the mosques after Friday prayers and through the government's satellite TV channels.

Maajeeni, on his part, said the meeting discussed issues pertaining to the services being provided to the Yemeni pilgrims, including reception, transport, accommodation, sustenance, religious enlightenment at their accommodations, among others.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-ara...form-haj-year/

*Prince Faisal inaugurates Quba road project *




Thursday 23 February 2017

MADINAH: Madinah Gov. Prince Faisal bin Salman has inaugurated the first phase of the development of the Quba road project.

The preliminary project for the road, which is considered the connection linking the Prophet’s Mosque and Quba Mosque, includes improving the infrastructure of the road to mimic the old architectural heritage of the city of Madinah.

It also will add aesthetic touches that keep pace with the modern architectural style, and allocate public squares to create events and other sites for families.

The governor said the project aims to develop and improve critical locations in Madinah, and create attractive tourist destinations and environmentally friendly sites.

The project “is part of a series of development projects that are being implemented by the Madinah Development Authority to highlight sites associated with the inhabitants of and visitors to the city,” he added.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1058511/saudi-arabia
*arabic* http://www.spa.gov.sa/viewstory.php?...newsid=1594863











*Quba Mosque, Madinah*

























‏










*Miqat Mosque Expansion Project, Madinah*

Expansion of Miqat Mosque increases the total area by a ratio of 5






*Miqat Mosque Now*










*Makkah transportation project on schedule*

_King Abdulaziz Road to facilitate pilgrim movement _​





Prince Khaled Al-Faisal chairs a meeting of the Makkah Development Authority.​
Feb 27, 2017

MAKKAH —Emir of Makkah Prince Khaled Al-Faisal has followed up with King Abdulaziz Road Project, which is aimed to facilitate transportation for pilgrims and visitors to the holy city.

A source said the emir looked into the latest updates on the project and the progress of work.

“This project is a very important one and will be one of the city’s latest developmental projects. Once the project is complete, it will facilitate the movement of pilgrims and visitors to the city,” said the source.

The source also said the companies responsible for the project reassured that the timeline is followed accurately and there will be no delays in executing the project.

The project, which is currently in its planning stage, is scheduled to be completed by 2019. The companies executing the project are preparing detailed plans, the source added.

The companies are also involved in preparing the designs for the tunnels of Makkah Metro, another major development project in the city, said the source.

He said a 60-meter wide pedestrian walkway will also be built as part of the project.

The Makkah Development Authority is supervising all development projects in the city. “The authority will renovate the northern and southern roads of the city and build new bridges. The authority will also build new parking lots and bus stations,” said the source.

The source said the metro tunnel will be 7.2 kilometers long and will have three stations.

“The companies working on King Abdulaziz Project will ensure that all related projects are also on schedule to avoid any delays,” said the source.

The source said King Abdualziz Road will run parallel to Umm Al-Qura Road and will pass through five random districts of the city.

“The road will pass through Al-Rusaifa, Al-Tandabawi, Al-Zuharain, Al-Hindawiyah and Jabal Ghurab districts. A total of 3,626 real estate properties were demolished to construct the road,” said the source.

He said several top class hotels and mosques would be built along the road to extend high quality services to the pilgrims and visitors.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-ara...ject-schedule/



















Nice photo taken from a rare angle.




Sacred Mosque by Maher Najm, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

*Sudais on pulpit of Prophet’s Mosque*





Sheikh Abdurahman Al-Sudais, head of the Presidency for the Affairs of the Two Holy Mosques, delivers Friday sermon at the Prophet’s Mosque in Madinah.

Mar 4, 2017

Sheikh Abdurahman Al-Sudais, head of the Presidency for the Affairs of the Two Holy Mosques, delivered the Friday sermon at the Prophet’s Mosque in Madinah this week. 

This was the first time Sheikh Al-Sudais delivered the Friday sermon from the pulpit of the Prophet’s Mosque. 

Since his appointment as the imam of the Grand Mosque in Makkah 33 years ago, he occasionally led regular prayers and offered monthly religious lessons at the Madinah mosque. 

Earlier attending a function in Madinah on Wednesday, Al-Sudais said the Haramain satellite channel, under the consideration of the Ministry of Culture and Information, would go on air soon.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-ara...ophets-mosque/
*arabic:* http://www.gph.gov.sa/ar-sa/Pages/ne...aspx?nID=19572

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

*Over 24,000 Yemenis to perform Haj this year






*​
Feb 27, 2017

MAKKAH — As many as 24,000 Yemenis will perform Haj this year, according to Yemeni Minister of Endowments and Religious Guidance Ahmed Attiyah.

Speaking after signing the Haj protocol on Saturday, Attiyah said electronic Haj visas for his countrymen would be ready by Ramadan.

The minister met with acting chairman of the board of directors of the Tawafa Establishment for the Arab Pilgrims Mohammed Maajeeni and other board members.

He said the mistakes committed last year by the Yemeni Haj Affairs office were discussed with a view to avoiding them this year.

“Most of the mistakes were caused by the Houthis obstructing the Haj caravans and preventing a number of Yemenis from coming to the pilgrimage,” he said.

Attiyah said his ministry subjects the pilgrims to rigorous Haj awareness programs before they come to Saudi Arabia.

“We also enlighten them about the Kingdom›s rules and regulations so as not to commit any violations,” he added.

The minister said the awareness campaigns are given at the mosques after Friday prayers and through the government's satellite TV channels.

Maajeeni, on his part, said the meeting discussed issues pertaining to the services being provided to the Yemeni pilgrims, including reception, transport, accommodation, sustenance, religious enlightenment at their accommodations, among others.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-ara...form-haj-year/

*Prince Faisal inaugurates Quba road project *




Thursday 23 February 2017

MADINAH: Madinah Gov. Prince Faisal bin Salman has inaugurated the first phase of the development of the Quba road project.

The preliminary project for the road, which is considered the connection linking the Prophet’s Mosque and Quba Mosque, includes improving the infrastructure of the road to mimic the old architectural heritage of the city of Madinah.

It also will add aesthetic touches that keep pace with the modern architectural style, and allocate public squares to create events and other sites for families.

The governor said the project aims to develop and improve critical locations in Madinah, and create attractive tourist destinations and environmentally friendly sites.

The project “is part of a series of development projects that are being implemented by the Madinah Development Authority to highlight sites associated with the inhabitants of and visitors to the city,” he added.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1058511/saudi-arabia
*arabic* http://www.spa.gov.sa/viewstory.php?...newsid=1594863











*Quba Mosque, Madinah*

























‏










*Miqat Mosque Expansion Project, Madinah*

Expansion of Miqat Mosque increases the total area by a ratio of 5






*Miqat Mosque Now*










*Makkah transportation project on schedule*

_King Abdulaziz Road to facilitate pilgrim movement _​





Prince Khaled Al-Faisal chairs a meeting of the Makkah Development Authority.​
Feb 27, 2017

MAKKAH —Emir of Makkah Prince Khaled Al-Faisal has followed up with King Abdulaziz Road Project, which is aimed to facilitate transportation for pilgrims and visitors to the holy city.

A source said the emir looked into the latest updates on the project and the progress of work.

“This project is a very important one and will be one of the city’s latest developmental projects. Once the project is complete, it will facilitate the movement of pilgrims and visitors to the city,” said the source.

The source also said the companies responsible for the project reassured that the timeline is followed accurately and there will be no delays in executing the project.

The project, which is currently in its planning stage, is scheduled to be completed by 2019. The companies executing the project are preparing detailed plans, the source added.

The companies are also involved in preparing the designs for the tunnels of Makkah Metro, another major development project in the city, said the source.

He said a 60-meter wide pedestrian walkway will also be built as part of the project.

The Makkah Development Authority is supervising all development projects in the city. “The authority will renovate the northern and southern roads of the city and build new bridges. The authority will also build new parking lots and bus stations,” said the source.

The source said the metro tunnel will be 7.2 kilometers long and will have three stations.

“The companies working on King Abdulaziz Project will ensure that all related projects are also on schedule to avoid any delays,” said the source.

The source said King Abdualziz Road will run parallel to Umm Al-Qura Road and will pass through five random districts of the city.

“The road will pass through Al-Rusaifa, Al-Tandabawi, Al-Zuharain, Al-Hindawiyah and Jabal Ghurab districts. A total of 3,626 real estate properties were demolished to construct the road,” said the source.

He said several top class hotels and mosques would be built along the road to extend high quality services to the pilgrims and visitors.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-ara...ject-schedule/



















Nice photo taken from a rare angle.




Sacred Mosque by Maher Najm, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

Makkah 1/3❤ by غيداء يوسف الدخيّل, on Flickr



Mashid al-Haram by Ferdousi Begum, on Flickr



Makka by Mahmoud Abuabdou, on Flickr

Old photo



Mekkah&#x27;s Great Mosque... (HDRi) by Nomad Saleh, on Flickr



masjid nabawi by khled @elgende2010, on Flickr



Al-Masjid Al-Haram by King | حسن أبوالريش, on Flickr



ALMADINAH by Muhammad Bakhdar, on Flickr



2016-08-29_08-22-10 by nabil elsherif, on Flickr



Looking westward at the umbrellas of Al-Masjid al-Nabawi (The mosque of the Prophet) by Omar A., on Flickr



Bab Malik Fahd , Masjid Nabawi-Madinah by WaytoPixel.com, on Flickr



The Holy Ka&#x27;aba by Rehan Jamil, on Flickr



Madinah by Akram Saleh Alsinany, on Flickr



DSC_3783 by nabil elsherif, on Flickr



quba mosque by Harry Purwanto, on Flickr



Makkah - the most peaceful city in the world - l by Ferdousi Begum, on Flickr



RM21012_Masjid_Nabawi_Panorama_012 by WaytoPixel.com, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

RM21013_Masjid_Nabawi_Panorama_013 by WaytoPixel.com, on Flickr



Masjid_Nabawi_Southern wall by WaytoPixel.com, on Flickr



Green Dome of the Masjid Nabawi. by WaytoPixel.com, on Flickr



Meharab of the Holy Prophet&#x27;s Mosque by WaytoPixel.com, on Flickr



Inside view from Holy Mosque by WaytoPixel.com, on Flickr



1009RM_Masjid_Nabawi_Arches_Madinah by WaytoPixel.com, on Flickr



Untitled by WaytoPixel.com, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Shoura studies Umra visa extension proposal *




Saturday 11 March 2017

RIYADH: A Shoura Council member said the council is expected to adopt a proposal to extend the Umra visa period to three months after it is studied, Al-Watan newspaper reported Friday.

Vice chairman of the council’s financial committee, Dr. Fahad bin Jumah, said the extension will be based on meeting certain conditions, including the financial capacity of extension seekers.

*An extended Umra visa would enable pilgrims to enjoy local tourist activities and attractions, support the economy and local tourism, and create jobs as medium and small businesses supporting tourism will emerge, he added.

Jumah said insufficient investment in tourism infrastructure, such as hotels and resorts, is obstructing tourism activity, and the private sector is insufficiently encouraged.

He called on the General Authority for Entertainment to distribute tourist activities in different regions of the country to develop tourist services. He also recommended that tourist activities include national heritage. *

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1066626/saudi-arabia

Do it.

*Pakistani goverment moves to curb multiple Hajj to facilitate new pilgrims*​




March 10, 2017​
*ISLAMABAD*: The government has announced that applicants, who have performed Hajj in the last seven years, will not be eligible to apply for the religious pilgrimage under the government scheme in 2017. Hajj-e-Badal will be allowed only through private Hajj scheme.

The decision was taken during a meeting held at the PM House on Thursday regarding arrangements for Hajj 2017. Session was presided by Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif, and he was given a detailed briefing by the Ministry of Religious Affairs.

The premier directed the religious ministry to take initiatives, and ensure better facilities for pilgrims at the minimum possible cost.

He was informed that the annual Hajj agreement for the year 2017 had been signed with Saudi Arabia, and the quota, which was reduced due to expansion of Haram Sharif in 2013, was restored from 143,368 to 179,210.

Meanwhile, the Saudi Hajj ministry has been requested to enhance the country’s quota by at least 15,000 on the basis of current population of Pakistan.

The PM directed that special attention must be given to make arrangements at the airports; provision of three daily meals in Mina, Arafat and Muzdalfa, and general facilitation for Hujjaj in lodging and travelling.

He said the government would provide all possible support to the Ministry for facilitating the guests of Allah in performing Hajj comfortably and securely.

Minister for Religious Affairs Sardar Muhammad Yusaf said applications for the government Hajj scheme increased from 86,919 in 2013 to 280,617 in 2016. “Over 300% increase in applications in three years is a testament of public confidence and trust in the government,” he was quoted as saying.

https://tribune.com.pk/story/1351260...-new-pilgrims/

*Service of Guidance in 7 languages*
*at the Grand Mosque*​
*English, Urdu, Indonesian, Malay, 
French, Turkish, Persian and Hausa*

*Iran to Dispatch about 80,000 Hajj Pilgrims to Saudi Arabia This Year: Official *​




March, 05, 2017

TEHRAN (Tasnim) – Iran plans to send at least 80,000 nationals to Saudi Arabia for Hajj pilgrimage this summer provided that remaining issues are resolved in the ongoing talks with Riyadh, the representative of the Leader of the Islamic Revolution in Hajj and pilgrimage affairs said.

Speaking to reporters in Tehran on Sunday, Ali Qazi-Askar highlighted the talks between Iran and Saudi Arabia on the Hajj pilgrimage of Iranians and said most of the disputed issues have been resolved in the negotiations, expressing the hope that the remaining problems would be resolved in coming days.

He said if the issues are completely resolved, the two sides will witness the dispatch of Iranian nationals for Hajj pilgrimage.

“In the next (Iranian) year, we will dispatch at least 80,000 Hajj pilgrims to the Land of Revelation (Mecca),” he said.

An Iranian delegation traveled to Saudi Arabia on February 23 for the talks on the Hajj pilgrimage of Iranians.

More than 1.8 million faithful took part in last year’s Hajj, but Iranians stayed at home after tensions between Riyadh and Tehran boiled over following a deadly crush of people during the 2015 pilgrimage.

On September 24, 2015, thousands of people lost their lives in the crush after Saudi authorities blocked a road in Mina during a ritual, forcing large crowds of pilgrims to collide.

The crush was the deadliest incident in the history of the pilgrimage. Saudi Arabia claims nearly 770 people were killed in the incident, but officials at Iran’s Hajj and Pilgrimage Organization say about 7,000 people, including over 460 Iranian pilgrims, lost their lives.

https://www.tasnimnews.com/en/news/2...-year-official
*
Jabal Omar wins go-ahead for project site expansion*​




March 2017

Jabal Omar Development, the largest listed real estate group in Saudi Arabia by market capitalisation, has won approval from Makkah Region Development Authority to increase the construction area of Phases 5, 6 and 7 at its upcoming development in the city.

With this move, the total construction area will increase by 494,622 sq m, to 1.66 million sq m from 1.17 million sq m, reported Argaam.

Once completed, the Jabal Omar project will include five-star and four-star hotels on a total developed area of 2 million sq m, with the capacity to host 36,000 persons during most of the year and more than 100,000 persons during the Hajj.

The main hotel towers with their interconnecting upper bridge will form a major landmark to the project and serve as a gateway to the Grand Mosque.

The Capital Market Authority (CMA) had suspended Jabal Omar from trading today pending this announcement, said the report.

http://tradearabia.com/news/CONS_321759.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Shoura studies Umra visa extension proposal *




Saturday 11 March 2017

RIYADH: A Shoura Council member said the council is expected to adopt a proposal to extend the Umra visa period to three months after it is studied, Al-Watan newspaper reported Friday.

Vice chairman of the council’s financial committee, Dr. Fahad bin Jumah, said the extension will be based on meeting certain conditions, including the financial capacity of extension seekers.

*An extended Umra visa would enable pilgrims to enjoy local tourist activities and attractions, support the economy and local tourism, and create jobs as medium and small businesses supporting tourism will emerge, he added.

Jumah said insufficient investment in tourism infrastructure, such as hotels and resorts, is obstructing tourism activity, and the private sector is insufficiently encouraged.

He called on the General Authority for Entertainment to distribute tourist activities in different regions of the country to develop tourist services. He also recommended that tourist activities include national heritage. *

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1066626/saudi-arabia

Do it.

*Pakistani goverment moves to curb multiple Hajj to facilitate new pilgrims*​




March 10, 2017​
*ISLAMABAD*: The government has announced that applicants, who have performed Hajj in the last seven years, will not be eligible to apply for the religious pilgrimage under the government scheme in 2017. Hajj-e-Badal will be allowed only through private Hajj scheme.

The decision was taken during a meeting held at the PM House on Thursday regarding arrangements for Hajj 2017. Session was presided by Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif, and he was given a detailed briefing by the Ministry of Religious Affairs.

The premier directed the religious ministry to take initiatives, and ensure better facilities for pilgrims at the minimum possible cost.

He was informed that the annual Hajj agreement for the year 2017 had been signed with Saudi Arabia, and the quota, which was reduced due to expansion of Haram Sharif in 2013, was restored from 143,368 to 179,210.

Meanwhile, the Saudi Hajj ministry has been requested to enhance the country’s quota by at least 15,000 on the basis of current population of Pakistan.

The PM directed that special attention must be given to make arrangements at the airports; provision of three daily meals in Mina, Arafat and Muzdalfa, and general facilitation for Hujjaj in lodging and travelling.

He said the government would provide all possible support to the Ministry for facilitating the guests of Allah in performing Hajj comfortably and securely.

Minister for Religious Affairs Sardar Muhammad Yusaf said applications for the government Hajj scheme increased from 86,919 in 2013 to 280,617 in 2016. “Over 300% increase in applications in three years is a testament of public confidence and trust in the government,” he was quoted as saying.

https://tribune.com.pk/story/1351260...-new-pilgrims/

*Service of Guidance in 7 languages*
*at the Grand Mosque*​
*English, Urdu, Indonesian, Malay, 
French, Turkish, Persian and Hausa*

*Iran to Dispatch about 80,000 Hajj Pilgrims to Saudi Arabia This Year: Official *​




March, 05, 2017

TEHRAN (Tasnim) – Iran plans to send at least 80,000 nationals to Saudi Arabia for Hajj pilgrimage this summer provided that remaining issues are resolved in the ongoing talks with Riyadh, the representative of the Leader of the Islamic Revolution in Hajj and pilgrimage affairs said.

Speaking to reporters in Tehran on Sunday, Ali Qazi-Askar highlighted the talks between Iran and Saudi Arabia on the Hajj pilgrimage of Iranians and said most of the disputed issues have been resolved in the negotiations, expressing the hope that the remaining problems would be resolved in coming days.

He said if the issues are completely resolved, the two sides will witness the dispatch of Iranian nationals for Hajj pilgrimage.

“In the next (Iranian) year, we will dispatch at least 80,000 Hajj pilgrims to the Land of Revelation (Mecca),” he said.

An Iranian delegation traveled to Saudi Arabia on February 23 for the talks on the Hajj pilgrimage of Iranians.

More than 1.8 million faithful took part in last year’s Hajj, but Iranians stayed at home after tensions between Riyadh and Tehran boiled over following a deadly crush of people during the 2015 pilgrimage.

On September 24, 2015, thousands of people lost their lives in the crush after Saudi authorities blocked a road in Mina during a ritual, forcing large crowds of pilgrims to collide.

The crush was the deadliest incident in the history of the pilgrimage. Saudi Arabia claims nearly 770 people were killed in the incident, but officials at Iran’s Hajj and Pilgrimage Organization say about 7,000 people, including over 460 Iranian pilgrims, lost their lives.

https://www.tasnimnews.com/en/news/2...-year-official

*Iranian pilgrims will participate in the Hajj season of this year*




In the past year, no Iranian participated in the Hajj, which was a first in three decades, following a diplomatic crisis between Tehran and Riyadh. (AFP)​
Staff writer, Al Arabiya English
Friday, 17 March 2017

The Saudi Ministry of Hajj and Umra and the Pilgrimage Organization of Iran completed all the necessary arrangements for the participation of Iranian pilgrims in the Hajj season of 2017 (1438AH), according to the approved procedures with various Islamic countries.

This comes from the directives of the Saudi Government led by Saudi King Salman bin Abdul Aziz Al Saud, the Crown Prince and the deputy Crown Prince.

The Minister of Hajj and Umra Dr. Mohammed Benten met with the President of the Pilgrimage Organization Hamid Mohammedi and his accompanying delegation, to discuss Iranian pilgrims’ affairs arrangements for Hajj this year 2017 (1438AH).

In the past year, no Iranian participated in the Hajj, which was a first in three decades, following a diplomatic crisis between Tehran and Riyadh after Iranian protesters attacked the Saudi Embassy in Tehran.

Last Update: Friday, 17 March 2017 KSA 16:10 - GMT 13:10

https://english.alarabiya.net/en/Ne...ticipate-in-the-Hajj-season-of-this-year.html
*
Jabal Omar wins go-ahead for project site expansion*​




March 2017

Jabal Omar Development, the largest listed real estate group in Saudi Arabia by market capitalisation, has won approval from Makkah Region Development Authority to increase the construction area of Phases 5, 6 and 7 at its upcoming development in the city.

With this move, the total construction area will increase by 494,622 sq m, to 1.66 million sq m from 1.17 million sq m, reported Argaam.

Once completed, the Jabal Omar project will include five-star and four-star hotels on a total developed area of 2 million sq m, with the capacity to host 36,000 persons during most of the year and more than 100,000 persons during the Hajj.

The main hotel towers with their interconnecting upper bridge will form a major landmark to the project and serve as a gateway to the Grand Mosque.

The Capital Market Authority (CMA) had suspended Jabal Omar from trading today pending this announcement, said the report.

http://tradearabia.com/news/CONS_321759.html





















http://www.fosterandpartners.com/new...-saudi-arabia/
http://worldarchitecture.org/archite...for_mecca.html

*Project site at the bottom of the pic*











http://www.jabalomar.com.sa/ar/single_news.php?item=16

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Ramadan » to begin on May 27, says scholar*​



March 22, 2017

JEDDAH — The fasting month of Ramadan will start this year on* Saturday, May 27*, and will last for 29 days, local daily Al-Madina reported on Tuesday, quoting a statement by Sheikh Abdullah Bin Sulaiman Al-Manie, member of the Council of Senior Scholars.

Al-Manie said the month of Shaaban, which precedes Ramadan in the Islamic calendar, would have 30 days.

The* Eid Al-Fitr will fall on Sunday, June 25*, with the fasting month ending on Saturday, June 24, he said.

The scholar’s statement was based on astronomical calculations for the beginning and end of Islamic months for Makkah.

According to Al-Manie, the month of *Haj this year will be of 29 days and will begin on Wednesday, Aug. 23*.

“Accordingly, the* Arafat Day*, marking the climax of the pilgrimage,* will be on Thursday, Aug. 31*, and the *Eid Al-Adha will be on Friday, Sept. 1*,” he said.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-ara...-says-scholar/

*King approves building Qur’an Oasis in Madinah*​




March 22, 2017

MADINAH — Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman approved the establishment of an iconic Qur’an Oasis project in Madinah.

This was announced by Prince Sultan Bin Salman, president of the Saudi Commission for Tourism and National Heritage (SCTH).

“The oasis will be an integrated world-class cultural and knowledge landmark that showcases everything pertaining to the holy book,” he said.

The King also approved the allocation of 200,000 square meters of land along King Salman Road near Prince Muhammad International Airport to SCTA to implement the project in coordination with the Ministry of Islamic Affairs, Call and Guidance, Madinah mayoralty, Madinah Development Authority, and with the partnership of the private sector. Prince Sultan thanked the King for his approval to establish the historic project after four-year-long studies and designing.

An expert committee was formed in 2012 to carry out studies about the proposal presented by Prince Sultan following a royal decree. An international bid was invited for presenting the best designs for the project and the winning project was chosen by a jury.

The oasis will serve both academic and recreational purposes.

It will also display more than 3,000 rare manuscript copies of the holy book.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-ara...oasis-madinah/




















*Haj Ministry working to increase bed capacity in Madinah hotels*​




March 28, 2017

MADINAH — The Ministry of Haj and Umrah has announced that it is working on increasing the capacity of hotel beds in the prophet's city to 700,000.

Deputy Minister of Haj and Umrah Mohammad Al-Baijawi has said the ministry aims to support the local economy of Madinah by increasing the bed capacity in the hospitality sector.

“Being able to host more visitors and pilgrims in Madinah will definitely strengthen the region’s economy and create jobs for the local youth. The ministry also wants to improve the Haj services, which include accommodation arrangements for the pilgrims,” said Al-Baijani.

He said the ministry participated in a forum on the hospitality sector in Madinah on Saturday.

“The forum hosted decision makers, stakeholders and intellectuals to discuss the potentials of expanding the capacity of the hospitality sector in Madinah. The forum was supported by Madinah Emir Prince Faisal Bin Salman as it is the connecting point between the public sector and society,” said Al-Baijan.

He said the forum discussed the importance of the private sector’s involvement in increasing the capacity of beds available for visitors and pilgrims.

“In four years, the number of pilgrims will increase to 15 million. The number of hotel beds currently available in Madinah is 320,000 during the Haj season and 150,000 during the rest of the year. Two residential projects are currently under construction in the city,” said Al-Baijan.

He said the Dar Al-Hijra Project, being built on an area of 16 million sq. meters at a cost of SR55 billion, will have a capacity of 120,000 beds. The Ardh Hujaj Al-Bir Project will cost SR18 billion and will provide 66,000 beds.

“The ministry has been improving Haj services for the past few years. Pilgrims used to wait for 16 hours to reach their accommodation after landing in Madinah but now the waiting time is only wait 25 minutes,” said Al-Baijan.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-ara...adinah-hotels/











*Dar Al-Hijra Phase #1, Madinah*






_*Mecca by bicycle*_
*From Whitechapel to Mecca by bicycle: 2000 mile pilgrimage to raise funds for ambulances in Syria*​





28 Mar 2017

_A group of Londoners will set out to ride from the capital to Saudi Arabia this summer_

Once in their lifetime all Muslims are obliged to undertake Hajj, or pilgrimage to Mecca. A tradition stretching back thousands of years the journey to the Great Mosque was often a trip of epic proportions for those muslims who found themselves living far from its location in what is now modern day Saudi Arabia. However, in an age where aeroplanes and package travel have shrunk the world, most pilgrims now elect to travel by modern means.

This summer a group of cyclists from Whitechapel, East London are aiming to instead complete the arduous journey of 2,200 miles from the capital by bicycle.

Organisers Don Whyte and Shaheb Yusuf Muhammd met in early 2015 on a cycling club charity bike ride from London to Paris.






'Up until then, honestly, I thought I was the only Muslim cyclist in London. I'd been cycling since the age of 9 or 10, and on a road bike since 2007, which I used to commute to university, work and to the mosque, where I currently work and am trying to get Muslims on bikes,' explained Muhammd.

'I think it's working. There's a cycling revolution happening in the Muslim community here.

'Last year an individual cycled from China for Hajj, and a couple of weeks later a Russian. In previous years two people cycled from South Africa. So that means the way from the Far-East, Eastern-Europe and Africa have been paved.

'We hope to be the pioneers of this epic journey from the Western Hemisphere,' he added.

Along with being involved with the Ride 4 Your Mosque initiative that encourages the community to take up cycling for a healthier lifestyle, Muhammd and other riders have been busy taking part in long distance cycling over the weekends for training, including in the Cotsworld and the Chilterns.

'We aim to cycle little and often during the week and try to sign up for sportive events when possible.

'On one sportive last year I was fortunate enough to meet Chris Froome, who I spoke to about Hajj Ride and he gave me some really good advice on training and nutrition,' Muhammd told Cyclist.






Scheduled to depart on 14th July 2017 they plan to travel for six weeks, climbing 110,000 feet of elevation and crossing through seven countries on the way to Medina, where they'll join the around two million other pilgrims making the annual trip.

Sleeping out in tents they aim to travel light with the intention of covering around 80 miles per day. Once they reach Saudi Arabia they’ll have to contend with desert conditions and average temperatures well above 40°C.

Billed as ‘The Pedallers' Pilgrimage’, along with fulfilling the Hajj the participants are looking to raise significant sums to send ambulances into Syria, which is currently beset by a brutal civil war.

Working with Human Aid, each of the registered riders is aiming to raise £30,000 to support the charity.

With riders from 15 countries having expressed interest, the selected riders will spend the next next few months training together and via Strava in order to be ready to depart come July.

http://www.cyclist.co.uk/news/2461/f...-ambulances-in

*The Bakery that trusts people to pay*



March 31, 2017

What I love about stepping into bakeries is the waft that hits your face with the heartwarming smell of freshly baked bread. This particular bakery in Makkah is lined with shelves filled with a whole variety of delicious breads: white and whole wheat pita bread, buns, and rolls. However, this bakery in Makkah is different from almost all other bakeries.

In this bakery, there are no cashiers, security cameras, or sales persons. The only employees are the bakers who are busy working in the kitchen in the back side of the bakery.

The prices for all the baked goods are clearly marked. You take the bread that you need and drop the exact amount of money in a slot in the fixed cash box.

The owner of the bakery, Ghazi Hassan Tass, trusts the goodness in people to pay for the bread that they take. And if someone hungry walks into the bakery who is in need and cannot afford it, he/she can take the bread without paying. The bread is free for those in need.

At the end of every month, Ghazi opens the cash box and counts the money. The amount usually equals exactly what he should have earned. Ghazi says that his customers have proven that you can trust people and that goodness, honesty, and integrity still live on in people.

Ghazi’s bakery has been operating this way for the past year and a half and it has been doing surprisingly well financially.

The walls of the bakery have signs on them saying: “Take the bread yourself and pay yourself.”

“We trust you with no limits.”

People like Ghazi opened my eyes to the goodness in people and I started noticing it everywhere.

When I was recently grocery shopping, two baggers were helping bag my groceries. I always have change in my purse to tip the baggers. I gave one bagger some money and reached into my purse to grab money for the second bagger but before I could find the wad of cash, the man who I gave money to split his tip with the second bagger.

On one of our crazy, rushed mornings getting ready for school, I forgot to give my youngest daughter lunch money. That afternoon my daughter mentioned that her teacher bought her lunch. When I later saw her teacher and thanked her and gave her the money I owed her, she pushed my hand away and said, “Don’t even mention it, my students are like my children.”

What acts of goodness did you witness this week?

http://saudigazette.com.sa/life/fait...ts-people-pay/






*Renowated Masjid Sayyid al-Shuhada in Madinah*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*The new King Abdulaziz Airport*

After a year of delay, construction work on Jeddah’s new King Abdulaziz Airport is now 88 percent complete and the airport is expected to operate in mid-2018. (Photos by Lulwa Shalhoub)

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1093091/new-king-abdulaziz-airport#





















































































*









*






From 13 million to 80 million.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King_Abdulaziz_International_Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Renowated Masjid Sayyid al-Shuhada in Madinah*





















*Ongoing mataf expansion*





















*2 arches left only*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Diplomatic delegation hails Grand Mosque expansion*​





May 28, 2017

JEDDAH — Foreign diplomats who visited development projects in Makkah as part of a conducted tour on Thursday hailed the ongoing expansion work at the Grand Mosque and the arrangements being made by the Saudi authorities to facilitate the smooth performance of rituals by worshippers.

The delegation comprised consuls general of Arab and Islamic countries and top Muslim diplomats based in Jeddah.

The visit was arranged by the General Presidency for the Affairs of the Two Holy Mosques in coordination with the Ministry of Foreign Affairs. Officials explained to the diplomats the increased capacity of the mataf (circumambulation area) following its recent expansion.





Foreign diplomats with Saleh Bin Humaid, imam of the Grand Mosque,
and other officials during their visit to the Grand Mosque.

“The affairs of the two holy mosques have always been a top priority for the rulers of Saudi Arabia and Custodian of Two Holy Mosques King Salman has been paying special attention to the expansion projects,” Ahmed Al-Mansouri, director of media affairs at the presidency, told the visiting delegation.

He explained to the diplomats the details of the projects and their importance to worshippers from around the world.

Ali Mohammed Ayash, consul general of Yemen who is also the dean of Arab Diplomatic Corps in Jeddah, hailed the efforts of the Kingdom to provide enhanced facilities and comfort for the pilgrims and visitors of the holy city.

Indian Consul General Md. Noor Rahman Sheikh and South African Consul General Shoyab Caso were also part of the delegation.

Noor Rahman Sheikh said “the significant and impressive work” under progress would greatly enhance the mosque’s capacity.

He praised the authorities for executing such an ambitious project without causing any difficulties for the worshippers.

The delegation was welcomed by Mohammed Bin Nasser Al-Khozim, deputy chief of the General Presidency for the Affairs of the Two Holy Mosques, on behalf of Sheikh Abdul Rahman Al-Sudais, head of the presidency. Saleh Bin Humaid, imam of the Grand Mosque, and Jamal Bakr Belkhour, director of the Foreign Ministry’s western region branch, attended the reception.

The tour was organized within the framework of the presidency’s initiative to familiarize diplomats with the “progressive measures” being taken in the interest of pilgrims, Mansouri told Saudi Gazette on Friday.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-ara...que-expansion/









































http://www.spa.gov.sa/viewstory.php?...newsid=1634407
https://www.gph.gov.sa/ar-sa/Pages/n...aspx?nID=24521

*Imam's taraweeh spot*































http://makkahnewspaper.com/article/6...ampaign=buffer







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868329365695844352

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Friday sermons focus on good deeds during Ramadan*​




Saturday 27 May 2017

RIYADH: Jummah sermons throughout the Kingdom welcomed the holy month of Ramadan on Friday, with mosque preachers urging their congregations to do good deeds and give to charity.

The imam at the Prophet’s Mosque in Madinah, Sheikh Ali bin Abdulrahman Al-Huthaifi said Ramadan is a time for worshipers to get closer to Allah and ask for His needs to be fulfilled.

Meanwhile, the Department of Mosques, which maintains more than 7,000 mosques in Riyadh, has directed imams and muezzins to keep mosques tidy and ensure adequate supply of power and water during the holy month to cater for the increased number of worshipers.

Private sector establishments contracted to maintain mosques have been asked to be on duty at night during Ramadan.

Improvised partitions for women are being built in mosques. Some are having their old carpets replaced with new ones, while others are being color-washed to give them a facelift.

Midnight prayers will be conducted from the 20th day of Ramadan until the end of the holy month. These prayers will begin at 1 a.m. for one hour.
Tents will be constructed next to some mosques to enable worshipers coming from Maghrib prayers to break their fast.

Imams are not permitted to undertake any activities related to religious propagation unless they are specifically licensed to do so. They should also ensure that no beggars take alms inside or outside mosques.

No mosque official will be granted leave during Ramadan except under unavoidable circumstances and with convincing reasons.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1105851/saudi-arabia











*Extra tracks for buses in five locations to be operational in Makkah*





Saturday 27 May 2017

EDDAH: Prince Khaled Al-Faisal, Makkah governor and adviser to King Salman, issued directions to operate extra tracks for bus transportation in five locations in the holy capital to facilitate movement of around 35 million pilgrims going to and from the Grand Mosque during Ramadan.

It has been done to facilitate the mobility of residents of Al-Aziziyah, Al-Naseem and Al-Awali neighborhoods, comers via the third and fourth circular roads, and to make available more routes to expedite their travel.

The Higher Commission for Monitoring Pilgrims’ Transportation has completed all arrangements and procedures.

The arrangements involve public transportation and the crowd mobility in all geographic directions from the squares and courts, in addition to the allocation of sidewalks covered with umbrellas, which will be separate from the movement of vehicles, and to use all available public transportation stations.

The Makkah governor and president of the Central Haj Committee endorsed the detailed plan of the Civil Defense for the month of Ramadan. Prince Abdullah bin Bandar was familiarized with the mechanisms of implementing the plan in the field.

The Civil Defense plan is aimed at ensuring the safety of the pilgrims through a previously setup work plan, which includes several elements, the most important of which the application of prior inspections and operating field patrols to make sure of the readiness of housing dedicated to shelter visitors of Makkah, and their provision of safety means.

This is in addition to the safety of crowded shops and places that are most frequented by Umrah pilgrims, worshipers and visitors.

The plan, which is being carried out by 5,000 Civil Defense personnel, supported by light and heavy machinery and equipment, focuses on ensuring the safety of the public, in addition to preventive surveillance and rapid intervention, firefighting measures through fixed, mobile and seasonal firefighting units, as well as rescue and civil protection, training, awareness, support and coordination.

In addition, several command centers will be operational.

Meanwhile, the plan enhances the dissemination of rapid intervention teams and motorcycles for initial engagement in the central area, alongside the firefighting and rescue teams positioned throughout the holy capital.

Specialized teams will be on alert to deal with rescue work and any incident involving hazardous materials.

The hub of operations will include all works and monitoring for civil protection and medical evacuation, as well as customizing the Grand Mosque forces to be stationed in about 70 checkpoints inside the Grand Mosque and the surrounding courts and yards for emergency assistance.

Preventive and educational outreach programs will be intensified via social networks and distribution of leaflets translated into a number of languages to raise the level of awareness to ensure the safety of lives.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1105841/saudi-arabia

*9 helicopters for security, safety of pilgrims*





May 29, 2017

JEDDAH — The General Command for Security Aviation has started carrying out its plan for the holy month of Ramadan.

Nine helicopters provided with the latest technology and medical equipment are taking part in this year’s Ramadan security and safety mission, said Air Force Maj. Gen. Muhammad Bin Eid Al-Harbi, commander of Security Aviation.

He said the helicopters carry out security and humanitarian tasks and provide logistical support to all government authorities through daily sorties covering the Grand Mosque, the surrounding areas, the roads leading to these areas, and the highways linking Makkah with Jeddah and Madinah.

Security Aviation sends surveillance reports sent by these copters to the Command and Control Center and operation rooms.

Maj. Gen. Al-Harbi said that all helicopters are provided with night vision, thermal system, modern telecommunication technology, first aid and medical equipment to enable them to carry out their tasks in serving the guests of Allah around the clock.

Helicopter pads at King Abdullah Medical City, Al-Noor and Hera hospitals are ready to allow helicopters bring in emergency medical cases.

An inspection tour was carried out to confirm their readiness to receive Security Aviation medical evacuation planes and air ambulances.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-ara...fety-pilgrims/

*Prophet’s Mosque embraces the faithful during Ramadan*





Sunday 28 May 2017

MADINAH: Madinah Gov. Prince Faisal bin Salman gave instructions that pilgrims and visitors at the Prophet’s Mosque be given assistance and provided all possible services.

These include mattresses placed in the interior corridors and on the roof of the Prophet’s Mosque, drinking water and provision of all the items needed by worshippers around the clock.

Cleaning work at the mosque will also be performed more often, especially after the Maghreb prayer, and worshippers will be guided by ushers to the gates and in the squares adjacent to the mosque.

Security at the Prophet’s Mosque was also enhanced in order to maintain order, guide worshippers and provide assistance if needed.

At the same time, more officers have been assigned to guide circulation on the roads leading to the Prophet’s Mosque, thus helping alleviate traffic congestion and easing the flow of vehicles on the main roads, and to prevent parking in the central region.

Security patrols are deployed in locations close to the Prophet’s Mosque to maintain security and provide assistance to those who need it, as are mobile Red Crescent Authority emergency teams to assist and transport emergency cases to the Madinah crisis and emergency management center, equipped to offer health care.

In an another development, pilgrims and visitors broke the fast on the first day of Ramadan at the Prophet’s Mosque.

On the first day of Ramadan, the people of Madinah perform afternoon prayer at the Prophet’s Mosque and after praying, partake in the breakfast, which contains different kinds of food and beverage, including dates, juice, water, milk, different fruit, meat and rice.

The rich table never fails to impress pilgrims and visitors.

On the other hand, many people contribute to the preparation of the Ramadan banquets, competing to give the best in thanks to Allah Almighty.

The sight of all the fasting people sitting side by side at the tables in and outside the mosque for iftar, of all nationalities and colors, united by piety in great Islamic unity is a fine image of cohesion, faith in this great religion, humility, tranquility and peace of mind.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1106301/saudi-arabia
















*Allotment of tents in Mina starts*





The floors of most of the tents in Mina have been covered with ceramic 
tiles under a three-year project which began two years ago. 
May 29, 2017

MAKKAH — The Ministry of Haj and Umrah has asked domestic pilgrim companies to submit SR400 bank guarantee per pilgrim to start the procedures for the allotment of tents in Mina.

The tent allotment process is scheduled to continue till Thursday, June 1.

Bank guarantees must have a one-year validity.

The Kingdom decided to restore from this year the quota of Haj pilgrims which was reduced five years ago due to expansion work in the Grand Mosque and the holy sites.

The authorities imposed a 20 percent cut in the quota for foreign pilgrims while the number of people allowed to perform Haj from within the Kingdom was reduced by 50 percent to ensure the safety of pilgrims during the largest ever expansion in the history of the Grand Mosque.

The floors of most of the tents in Mina have been covered with ceramic tiles under a three-year project which began two years ago.

The tents, which measure 8 meters by 8 meters, were permanently constructed by the Saudi government in 1990 and were upgraded in 1997 to be fireproof.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-ara...s-mina-starts/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

MashaAllah, well done, Sharif. Keep up the great work. Huge effort on your part I'm sure many like myself appreciate what you do. The live streaming of salaat el taraweeh are great to watch & listen to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> MashaAllah, well done, Sharif. Keep up the great work. Huge effort on your part I'm sure many like myself appreciate what you do. The live streaming of salaat el taraweeh are great to watch & listen to.



My pleasure brother and great to see you well and alive here. I took a fairly long break from this forum but a few of the old Arab faces returned so I thought I would do the same.

Quba mosque built in one of the many dozen versions of traditional Hijazi architecture:











Great initiative:

*Madinah Tourist Bus runs pilot trip*​
MADINAH — The “Tourist Bus” conducted the first experimental trip in Madinah on Tuesday. A company specialized in tourism will be operating the buses on behalf of the Al-Madinah Al-Munawarah Development Authority.

Fahad Al-Bayti, public relations officer of the authority, said the pilot trip, which was witnessed by media representatives, businessmen and women, was in preparation for the official launch of the project in coming days. He said the participants in the tour expressed admiration for the arrangements and equipment used.

The double-decker buses are disabled friendly so that people with special needs can also benefit from the unique project.

The trip, which starts from the Prophet’s Mosque, took the visitors to 11 sites in Madinah, including the historical and archaeological landmarks such as Al-Baqea Cemetery, Mount Ohud, the Qablatin Mosque, Sultanah Road and commercial centers.

Al-Bayti pointed that special consideration was given while fixing the price of the tickets to make them accessible to everyone. With emphasis placed on visitors coming from different parts of the world, the tours offer guides who speak eight languages. The project also includes five buses in the first stage, which will increase to 15 later. The service will run for 14 hours daily.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-ara...ns-pilot-trip/






















































































Miquat Mosque, Madinah, in another version of traditional Hijazi architecture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*14 mosques in Makkah being built in original architectural style*​




Model of Haya'a Al-Egatha Mosque in Makkah
Monday 10 July 2017

JEDDAH: The Ministry of Islamic Affairs has began implementing the designs of 14 out of 50 mosques in the Makkan style to increase the Islamic identity of the surrounding Makkah environs.

The agreement was signed between the ministry and the Charitable Foundation for the Construction of Mosques to design and rehabilitate 50 mosques in Makkah, and to review the infrastructure and services of the city and Al-Mashaer area.

The project will also identify the technical features and measurements to build mosques and provide the architectural structures with artistic poise that reflects the past, but in a modern framework. 

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1127071/saudi-arabia


























https://twitter.com/makkahregion/sta...35589007343616

http://www.makkawi.com/News/show.aspx?Id=3839

https://www.makkah.gov.sa/news/show/393

http://www.spa.gov.sa/viewstory.php?...newsid=1646884

*Saudi engineer invents air-conditioned umbrella for pilgrims*






Wednesday July 12, 2017 / 18 Shawwal 1438

JEDDAH — A Saudi engineer has invented an air-conditioned umbrella “Makkah Umbrella” which works by using the solar energy or even batteries to assist pilgrims avoid dehydration and heat exhaustion during Haj season as temperatures soar over 40°C in the holy sites.

Mohammed Hamid Sayegh, a resident of Makkah, was asked by a very close friend and his other engineering colleagues to think of creative ideas to make things easy for pilgrims for Haj 2017 especially that weather forecasters are expecting a very hot weather this year.

During the official launch of his invention here in Jeddah, Sayegh said "the demand for umbrellas has soared over the past years due the high heat and most of the foreign pilgrims from Europe, Asia and other parts of the world prefer to use umbrellas during their Hasj journey."

Sayegh first thought of installing a built-in fan inside the umbrella to keep pilgrims cool during the days of Haj.

Describing his invention, he said: “This air-conditioned umbrella works by using solar energy or by being charged by electricity or batteries. It is lightweight (610 gram only), easy to use, has a two-speed fan, and is easily connected to any water bottle installed in the canopy with a hand pump to push the water to the sprinklers.”

The umbrella, he said, is able to work long hours by spraying water through the pumps. It is characterized by high capacities and is economic in water consumption making it an ideal choice for pilgrims, especially during this year and years which will witness unprecedented rise in temperature.”

Raed Matar, marketing and sales manager of “Makkah Umbrella” was happy with the arrival of this umbrella this year which was made in China in order to create an appropriate atmosphere in the holy sites.

He also noted that this unique umbrella will not only be used by pilgrims but also others in this hot weather.

“Because of such high temperature which causes difficulties for the guests of Allah, it made us work hard to make this umbrella available in the market before the start of the Haj season. We have also ensured that the price is affordable for everyone,” he said.

Sayegh has already registered his invention at King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology (KACST).

http://saudigazette.com.sa/article/5...Saudi-engineer
*arabic* http://twasul.info/850040/%20/2017/0...9%84-8-%d8%b3/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

My mother and sibling are performing hajj this year. They are in Medina right now and leaving to Makkah this morning . My mother is physically weak so may Allah give her strength to perform hajj in makkah and May Allah (SWT) accept Hajj and the Qurbani sacrifice of all Muslims around the world and also take us in holy city of Makkah and medina as well . Ameen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

* Al-Faisaliah
New city to have its own airport *
*Al-Faisaliah is an extension of Makkah*​Thursday July 27, 2017 / 4 Dhu al-Qaadah 1438

JEDDAH — The new Al-Faisaliah city, the plan for which was approved by Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman recently, is expected to reduce pressure on Makkah and Jeddah in the coming 25 years.​​Addressing a press conference here on Wednesday Prince Khaled Al-Faisal, Makkah Emir and Adviser to Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques, said that the Al-Faisaliah city project will provide 995,000 housing units and it will accommodate 6.5 million people by 2050.

The city will also provide one million jobs in different sectors including health, education, technology and services.​

Al-Faisaliah, which will be located in the western part of Makkah, is an extension of Makkah and not a new city, Prince Khaled said.

The emir said that the city will have housing units, commercial centers, entertainment places and will provide health and education services. It will also have an airport that will be under King Abdul Aziz International Airport and a seaport that will be under Jeddah Islamic Port. The city will also have a train, a metro, trams and buses.​

The project will be supervised by Makkah Region Development Authority.​

Prince Khaled announced that they will start meetings and seminars with the private sector to finalize the studies on the project, which will also make use of cooperation with international and Islamic establishments.​

The city will be constructed on an area of 2,450 square kilometers.​

Among the important locations in the city are: Haj and Umrah Service Center, Islamic Fiqh complex, government departments, diplomatic quarters, cultural center, trade and business area, shopping arena, and a marina.






The geographical border of the new city will start from the Makkah Haram boundary and will extend up to the Red Sea coast of Al-Shuaiba in the west. Makkah-Jeddah Expressway is located north of the project while Allaith governorate is in the south and west. The Shuaiba Center will be the western seafront area and the eastern border is the Al-Baidaa Center while the Haram boundary in Shumaisi is located in the northeastern area.

The project’s development strategy will be based on economic diversification and reducing dependence on oil and gas. The project will take advantage of the successful global experiments of pumping diverse economic investments as in the case of Singapore and Putrajaya City in Malaysia, and the development projects will be based on renewable energy and sustainable agriculture.​

The project targets production of 9.5 gigawatts of power from renewable energy sources. It will also aim to attract 10 million visitors, including Haj and Umrah pilgrims.​

http://saudigazette.com.sa/article/5...iah-smart-city

​
*




*

*



*

*Sudais discusses the Mataf expansion *
*project of the Grand Mosque*

_*''During the next two weeks*_
_*will be opened all sites closed''*_

الرئيس العام يتفقد مشاريع توسعة المطاف بالمسجد الحرام






تفقد معالي الرئيس العام لشؤون المسجد الحرام والمسجد النبوي الشيخ الدكتور عبدالرحمن بن عبدالعزيز السديس المشاريع القائمة بتوسعة المطاف الواقعة في المكبرية الجنوبية بالمسجد الحرام بحضور مدير وحدة الشؤون الميدانية الأستاذ أحمد بن صالح العتيبي ومهندسي إدارة المشاريع المهندس ريان الحربي والمهندس حسين السويهري .

وشدد معالي الرئيس العام على إدارة المشاريع تنفيذ توجيهات القيادة الرشيدة - حفظهم الله – بفتح التوسعات والمساحات المغلقة تسهيلاً على قاصدي بيت الله الحرام في موسم الحج .

واطلع معاليه خلال جولته الميدانية على كافة الأعمال بمشروع توسعة المطاف وتم استطلاع أوقات فتح المناطق لزوار بيت الله الحرام والعمل على تهيئة الساحات للمصلين ومتابعة سير الأعمال بالمشروع ، وختم معالي الرئيس العام جولته معرباً عن شكره لإدارة المشاريع على ما يبذلونه من جهود مباركة .

فيما أفاد مهندسو إدارة المشاريع بالرئاسة العامة باستمرار الأعمال الانشائية وفتح المواقع للزوار قبل موسم الحج ، منوهين بأن العمل جاري في الرواق العثماني وأن خلال الأسبوعين المقبلين سيتم فتح جميع المواقع المغلقة داخل نطاق المشروع للاستفادة منها في موسم الحج، وأعرب مهندسو الإدارة عن شكرهم لمعالي الرئيس العام الشيخ الدكتور عبدالرحمن بن عبدالعزيز السديس ومعالي نائبه لشؤون المسجد الحرام الدكتور محمد بن ناصر الخزيم على متابعتهم المتواصلة لإنجاح مشاريع المسجد الحرام .

https://www.gph.gov.sa/ar-sa/Pages/n...aspx?nID=30040

*Google translation:* His Excellency the President-General of the Holy Mosque and the Prophet's Mosque Sheikh Dr. Abdulrahman bin Abdul Aziz Al-Sudais inspected the existing projects located in the southern Makbariah in the Holy Mosque in the presence of the Director of the Field Affairs Unit Mr. Ahmed bin Saleh Al-Otaibi and project management engineers, Engineer Ryan Al-Harbi and Engineer Hussein Al-Suwaihri.

He stressed the importance of the project management to implement the directives of the wise leadership - God save them - to open expansions and closed areas to facilitate the sanctuary of the House of God in the pilgrimage season.

During his field tour, he briefed him on all the works of the expansion project. He also toured the opening of the areas for visitors to the House of Allah and worked on setting up the squares for the worshipers and following the progress of the project. He concluded his tour and thanked the project management for their blessed efforts.

The project management engineers in the General Presidency of the continuation of the construction work and opening sites for visitors before the Hajj season, noting that work is underway in the Ottoman gallery and that during the next two weeks will be opened all sites closed within the scope of the project to take advantage of the Hajj season, and the engineers expressed their thanks to the President of the General Sheikh Dr. Abdulrahman bin Abdulaziz Al Sudais and his deputy for the Holy Mosque Dr. Mohammed bin Nasser Al-Khuzaim on their continuous follow-up to the success of the Holy Mosque projects.


*Know the Saudi Arabian location where Prophet Must (as)*
*lived, worked for a decade*



Friday, 4 August 2017

Very few know the place where Prophet Moses lived before he became a prophet of God and was sent on a mission to the Pharaoh. Few visited the site, although the story and the location were mentioned in the Quran.

The significance of the place lies in the name “Shuaib,” which belongs to Prophet “Shuaib” who befriended Moses and became his father-in-law. The carved mountains stand as witness to an immortal story that took place in Al-Bida'a governorate, one of the richest historic sites near the Red Sea.







“Magha’er Shuaib” is a historical site that lies 225 km northwest of Tabuk city in Saudi Arabia. It is the place where Moses moved to for a decade. Moses lived there to meet the dowry conditions to marry Shuaib’s daughter before he returned to Egypt to advise the Pharoah and his followers.

The place has preserved its historical characteristics, with its carved facades. Dr. Ahmed Al Abboudi, Associate Professor, Department of Archeology at King Saud University, told Al Arabiya that he believes the location is even older than “Madayen Saleh.”

“Magha’er Shuaib” as per the research work and sources was called “Madyan” in the past and in the Quran, while it is known in the present time as Al-Bida'a governorate. These researches confirm “Magha’er Shuaib” is where Prophet Moses (PBUH) had lived prior to his prophethood as per the popular story in the Quran.








Al-Abboudi pointed out that the place has not been studied extensively and has not received attention, especially since it is closed, except for a few visits by officials, in a location that lacks services and facilities.

Due to the similarities between "Madayen Saleh" and “Magha’er Shuaib” in the construction styles, many observers are unaware that the two sites are different and are separated by about 400 km towards the Red Sea.

The locations also share similarities with “Petra” in Jordan, in terms of patterns of sculpture and its appearance and form.








*The story of Moses and Shuaib*

The story in the Quran is told in detail since Moses fled Egypt because of the incident in which he accidentally knocked down a man dead, after seeing him fighting with an Israelite.

Moses walked towards “Madyan,” across the Red Sea. As he reached a well, he saw two girls waiting for their turn to fetch water for their herd. Moses came and offered his help to the two girls and then retired to the shade. When the girls returned to their father Shoaib, they told him to reward Moses for his help.

Shoaib saw that Moses was chivalrous and valiant so he asked him to stay with him for eight years and offered him his daughter’s hand in marriage, Moses accepted and extended his stay to 10 years.







Al-Abboudi said that “Magha’er Shuaib”, located in the province of Bida'a, is part of the northwestern part of the Arabian Peninsula - a location that bears great secrets, sites and inscriptions that are countless. “Most of it has not been unearthed yet,” he said.
Orientalists talked about “Magha’er Shuaib”

Many of the travelers and Orientalists documented “Magha’er Shuaib” in their books, among them are Musil and “Abdullah Philby” who referred to the location in some detail and linked it to the story of Moses and Shuaib.

https://english.alarabiya.net/en/lif...-a-decade.html









*Guardianship of the Kaaba: *
*A history of a profession inherited by one family*​






On the right is Amin al-Shaibi and left Abdulaziz al-Shaibi.​Thursday, 29 June 2017

The guardianship of the Kaaba is still inherited by the sons of Shaybah and their successors. A tradition that has been instituted by the Prophet after the conquest of Mecca, the eighth year after Hijra. Following which, he entrusted the key of the city to Uthman Ibn Abi Talha and deemed the caretaking of the Kaaba to be uniquely and eternally bestowed upon the line of the sons of Shaybah.

The prophet’s words were: “Take it, Oh Bani Talha, eternally up to the Day of Resurrection, and it will not be taken from you unless by an unjust, oppressive tyrant.” This, in turn explains why this tradition has been inherited by the sons of Shaybah and their successors till present times.

Islamic scholar and researcher Mohi Eddin al-Hashemi, who specializes in the two Holy Mosques, notes that the story of the guardianship of the holy Kaaba had been first instituted during the times of the Prophet Ibrahim. During which, God ordered the Prophet Ibrahim and his son Ismail to raise the foundations of the Kaaba. Hence, initiating the tradition and the guardianship of the Kaaba.

The latter includes the maintenance of all matters related to the al-Musharrafah (Holy Kaaba) ranging from its opening and closing it, to preserving its immaculacy as well as monitoring its visitors. Monitoring all affairs related to the Holy Kaaba also comprises the supervision of the mausoleum of the Prophet Ibrahim.





During the delivery of the new Kaaba lock to Sheikh Abdul Qadir al-Shaibi
from the Prince of Mecca Khalid al-Faisal.

*The first caretaker of the Kaaba and the historical succession*

Al-Hashimi adds that the Prophet Ibrahim entrusted, in turn, the guardianship of the Kaaba to his son Ismail, who continued the tradition until his passing. Afterwards, the tradition was taken over from the sons of Ismail against their will by the tribe of Jarham (Banu Jarhma). Later on, it came also to be forcibly passed over to the tribe of Khuzaah (Banu Khuzaah), but its possession was regained by Qusai ibn Kilab ibn Murrah, who was the third great grandfather of the prophet Muhammad and a descendent of Ismail, the first to serve as the Kabaa’s caretaker.

Subsequently all matters related to the latter were entrusted to Qusai ibn Kilab. The latter had three sons namely Abd-al-Dar the eldest (great-great grandfather of Shaiba ibn Hashim more known as Abdul-Mutallib ), Abd Manaf (great-great grandfather of the prophet Muhammad) and Abd-al-Uzza. Abd Manaf was highly honored among the tribes and honored for his wisdom and sound discernment during his lifetime, which prompted Qusai to entrust the caretaking of the Kaaba to Abd Manaf. However, shortly before Qusai’s death as way of honoring his eldest Abd-al-Dar, he entrusted to him all his rights and powers including the caretaking of Kabaa.





The latest picture of the door of the Kaaba.

*The story of the caretaking of the Kaaba in Islam*

As stated by Mohi Eddin al-Hashimi, the caretaking of the Kaaba is inherited by the eldest son of each family and it was passed until it transferred to Uthman Ibn Talha who lived during the prophet’s times. As reported by Uthman Ibn Talha on the day of victory of Islam over Makkah, the messenger of Allah entered Makkah on the eighth year of Hijra, and when they were about to enter the Kaaba they found it locked. They asked who was keeping the key and they found out it was with Uthman Ibn Talha. The latter was a non-believer so upon knowing about the of arrival prophet Muhammad he locked the door.

As the prophet Muhammad entered Mecca, its people were accepting Islam, but Uthman was hiding. The prophet Muhammad then ordered Ali Ibn Abi Talib to take the key from Uthman.

Ali went to find Uthman, and asked for the key but Uthman did not give it to him. Ali then snatched the key from him so as the prophet enters the Kaaba. They opened the door and the prophet entered the Kaaba and prayed two rakah salaah.





Al-Saden Al-Shaikh Saleh bin Zine Al-Abidine Al-Shaibi in the ceremony of handing over the Kaaba.

At that time, Abbas Ibn Abd Al-Muttalib, the uncle of prophet, was there and requested that the key must be kept with the family and then Gabriel came down with a verse and revealed inside the Kaaba.

The Sheba family are the keepers of the Keys, and they are the keepers because Allah desired so by revealing the only Ayaat that was revealed inside the Kaaba in Masjid al-Haraam. “Indeed, Allah commands you to render trusts to whom they are belong to …..” ( 4:58).

Soon as that verse was revealed, prophet Muhammad ordered Ali to return the key to Uthman Ibn Talha and excuse themselves. Ali then went to Uthman and gave back the key and presented their apologies for the wrong he had done to him by forcibly taking the key. The latter shocked Uthman, who could not believe Ali was giving back the key to him as instructed by prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him), conqueror of Makkah. Ali explained to him that a verse was revealed for him, Allah instructed the prophet to return the trust to whom it belong to.

*The guardianship in the Saudi era*

Al-Hashemi pointed out that the guardianship of the Kaaba remained in Bani Sheba, which is bestowed upon the elders of the family until today. The functions of the ancient caretaker were to open and lock the door of the Kaaba and to oversee its construction and maintenance, adding to the washing, the cleaning and supervision of the shrine of Abraham.

At the present time, the guardianship belongs to Sheikh Mohammed bin Zine Al Abidine bin Abdul-Maati al-Shaibi, he remained in his position for 43 years. He passed away in 1253 AH and had male sons. His eldest son Abdul Kader inherited the guardianship after him, then his brother Solomon, Ahmed and Abdullah.





The key to the Kaaba on the right and the key to the shrine above the picture
and the door of repentance (door of the roof of the Kaaba) at the bottom.

Al-Hashemi said that the guardianship was transferred to the next generation to Sheikh Abdul Qadir Bin Ali bin Mohammed bin Zine Al Abidine Al Shaibi. He was the first to witness the unification of the Kingdom and died in 1351.

Mohammed Bin Mohammed Saleh Al Shaibi became the caretaker of the Kaaba. Upon for his illness, he transferred the guardianship to Sheikh Abdullah bin Abdul Qadir al-Shaibi, who was succeeded by his sons Amin, Taha and then Assem.

Their cousin Talha bin Hassan al-Shaibi received the guardianship followed by Sheikh Abdul Aziz bin Abdullah bin Qadir al-Shaibi who died in the month of Dhu al-Hijjah in 1431 AH. The guardianship moved to Sheikh Abdul Qadir bin Taha bin Abdul Allah al-Shaibi who served the Kaaba for four years. His reign witnessed the change of the Kaaba’s lock by the order of King Abdullah bin Abdul Aziz.





The key to the door of the Kaaba with its own bag

Prince Khaled al-Faisal handed him the lock on behalf of the King on the occasion of the cleaning of al Kaaba. He witnessed the installation of a lock for the inner repentance door of the Kaaba and died after a severe battle with the disease. His cousin Sheikh Dr. Saleh bin Zain Al-Abidine Al-Shaibi became the caretaker

Hashemi said at the time, the functions of the caretaker are limited to the opening and closing of the Kaaba. The Royal Court and the Ministry of the Interior and emergency forces coordinate with him if there are any state guests.

The Kaaba is cleaned annually on the fifteenth of Muharram of each year. After the issuance of the Royal Order, the Emirate of Mecca coordinates with the caretaker about the procedural agreements. They canceled cleaning the Kaaba on Shaaben the first because of the expansion work now and the intensity of congestion at that time.





Muhi al-Din al-Hashemi with Abdul Qadir al-Shaibi to open the door
of the Kaaba before the death of Sheikh Abdul Qadir.

In addition, the head caretaker receives the new cladding of the Kaaba on the first of Thu Haja to be installed on the day of Arafat by the tailors and specialists of the King Abdul Aziz Complex for cladding.

The ceremony of handing over the cladding of the Kaaba takes place at the King Abdul Aziz Complex for the cladding and is held in the presence of the Head of the Great Mosque of Mecca and al-Masjid an-Nabawim, Dr. Abdulrahman bin Abdulaziz al-Sudais alongside the Director of the Complex Dr. Mohammed bin Abdullah Bagoudah, and a large gathering of officials and deputies.





One of the oldest images of Abdul Qadir al-Shaibi (R) and his son Sheikh Abdullah al-Shaibi.

*Remembering Sheikh Abdulhaq Al-Hashmi *

A Shariah scholar from India who taught at the Grand Mosque in Makkah​




Sheikh Al-Hashmi arrived In Makkah in 1948 to perform Haj and stayed in
the holy city rest of his life teaching and preaching.

Sunday July 16, 2017 / 22 Shawwal 1438

OVER the centuries, many great scholars came to Makkah from different parts of the world and stayed in the holy city, making huge contributions to Islamic learning.

Sheikh Abdulhaq Abdulwahid Al-Hashmi (1302-1392 AH), who played a major role in spreading the message of monotheism on the Indian Subcontinent, was one of such scholars.

Born in 1884 into a family of religious scholars in Bhagalpur, India, Abdulhaq was raised by his parents. He had his early education under his father, who himself was a great scholar.

His father had always encouraged him to seek knowledge and was the one who helped the young Abdulhaq memorize the Holy Qur’an. He also taught him Persian as well as the Arabic syntax and morphology. Al-Hashmi attended sessions of great Indian scholars and learned from them Arabic rhetoric and poetry, principles of Islamic jurisprudence, interpretation of the Holy Qur’an and other Shariah disciplines, Al-Riyadh daily reports.

He dedicated his entire life to teaching Shariah and religion in his native India and later in the holy city Makkah.

He was appointed a Shariah judge and imam of the famous Al-Abbassi Mosque in Baghalpur where he had taught thousands of students who flocked to attend his classes from all over India.

Known for his extraordinary stamina, Al-Hashmi would teach 14 hours a day and this continued for nearly 25 years. When not teaching, he found great pleasure in camel grazing and would often take his students with him when he took his camels out to graze. He mastered his native language and was an eloquent speaker who delivered sermons and public speeches that had great influence on his listeners.






Al-Hashmi traced his lineage to Omar Bin Al-Khattab, the second of the four Rashidoon caliphs and a companion of the Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him).

Al-Hashmi wrote in his biography that Omar (may Allah be pleased with him) was his 42nd great grandfather. He said his family had migrated to India during the time of Imad Al-Din Muhammad Bin Qassim Al-Thaqafi, the Umayyad general who conquered Sindh and Multan in what is now Pakistan in 712 AD.

*Journey to Makkah*

In 1948, he traveled to Makkah to perform Haj where he was warmly welcomed by scholars of the holy city who had heard about his extensive knowledge of the Shariah. He discussed different Shariah issues with them and impressed them with his in-depth knowledge of Islamic sciences.

The scholars even entreated King Abdul Aziz, the founder of modern Saudi Arabia, to issue a royal order allowing Al-Hashmi to stay in Makkah and teach at the Grand Mosque. The King obliged. Following the royal order, Al-Hashmi asked his son in India to ship all the books in his library to Makkah.

Al-Hashmi taught great scholars including Muhammad Ibrahim Al-Asheikh, Abdullah Muhammad Hameed and Abdulaziz Abdullah Bin Baz.

In 1951, Al-Hashmi joined Al-Hadeeth Makkiya School, which was founded in 1931 and supervised by the Islamic University of Madinah, and taught several Shariah subjects.

He penned more than 80 books covering different disciplines like interpretation of the Holy Qur’an, Hadith (Prophet’s sayings) and the Arabic language.

Al-Hashmi passed away in 1972 while he was still a teacher at Al-Hadeeth Makkiya School. He was a great scholar and was mourned by the majority of Muslim scholars because he spent his entire life serving the religion. He was survived by his wife and two sons, one of them Abu Turab Al-Dhahri who grew up to be a respected scholar and a great master of the Arabic language.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/article/5...-ARABIA/Makkah






__________________

@Sher Shah Awan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistani E

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> * Al-Faisaliah
> New city to have its own airport *
> *Al-Faisaliah is an extension of Makkah*​Thursday July 27, 2017 / 4 Dhu al-Qaadah 1438
> 
> JEDDAH — The new Al-Faisaliah city, the plan for which was approved by Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman recently, is expected to reduce pressure on Makkah and Jeddah in the coming 25 years.​​Addressing a press conference here on Wednesday Prince Khaled Al-Faisal, Makkah Emir and Adviser to Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques, said that the Al-Faisaliah city project will provide 995,000 housing units and it will accommodate 6.5 million people by 2050.
> 
> The city will also provide one million jobs in different sectors including health, education, technology and services.​
> 
> Al-Faisaliah, which will be located in the western part of Makkah, is an extension of Makkah and not a new city, Prince Khaled said.
> 
> The emir said that the city will have housing units, commercial centers, entertainment places and will provide health and education services. It will also have an airport that will be under King Abdul Aziz International Airport and a seaport that will be under Jeddah Islamic Port. The city will also have a train, a metro, trams and buses.​
> 
> The project will be supervised by Makkah Region Development Authority.​
> 
> Prince Khaled announced that they will start meetings and seminars with the private sector to finalize the studies on the project, which will also make use of cooperation with international and Islamic establishments.​
> 
> The city will be constructed on an area of 2,450 square kilometers.​
> 
> Among the important locations in the city are: Haj and Umrah Service Center, Islamic Fiqh complex, government departments, diplomatic quarters, cultural center, trade and business area, shopping arena, and a marina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The geographical border of the new city will start from the Makkah Haram boundary and will extend up to the Red Sea coast of Al-Shuaiba in the west. Makkah-Jeddah Expressway is located north of the project while Allaith governorate is in the south and west. The Shuaiba Center will be the western seafront area and the eastern border is the Al-Baidaa Center while the Haram boundary in Shumaisi is located in the northeastern area.
> 
> The project’s development strategy will be based on economic diversification and reducing dependence on oil and gas. The project will take advantage of the successful global experiments of pumping diverse economic investments as in the case of Singapore and Putrajaya City in Malaysia, and the development projects will be based on renewable energy and sustainable agriculture.​
> 
> The project targets production of 9.5 gigawatts of power from renewable energy sources. It will also aim to attract 10 million visitors, including Haj and Umrah pilgrims.​
> 
> http://saudigazette.com.sa/article/5...iah-smart-city
> 
> ​
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Sudais discusses the Mataf expansion *
> *project of the Grand Mosque*
> 
> _*''During the next two weeks*_
> _*will be opened all sites closed''*_
> 
> الرئيس العام يتفقد مشاريع توسعة المطاف بالمسجد الحرام
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تفقد معالي الرئيس العام لشؤون المسجد الحرام والمسجد النبوي الشيخ الدكتور عبدالرحمن بن عبدالعزيز السديس المشاريع القائمة بتوسعة المطاف الواقعة في المكبرية الجنوبية بالمسجد الحرام بحضور مدير وحدة الشؤون الميدانية الأستاذ أحمد بن صالح العتيبي ومهندسي إدارة المشاريع المهندس ريان الحربي والمهندس حسين السويهري .
> 
> وشدد معالي الرئيس العام على إدارة المشاريع تنفيذ توجيهات القيادة الرشيدة - حفظهم الله – بفتح التوسعات والمساحات المغلقة تسهيلاً على قاصدي بيت الله الحرام في موسم الحج .
> 
> واطلع معاليه خلال جولته الميدانية على كافة الأعمال بمشروع توسعة المطاف وتم استطلاع أوقات فتح المناطق لزوار بيت الله الحرام والعمل على تهيئة الساحات للمصلين ومتابعة سير الأعمال بالمشروع ، وختم معالي الرئيس العام جولته معرباً عن شكره لإدارة المشاريع على ما يبذلونه من جهود مباركة .
> 
> فيما أفاد مهندسو إدارة المشاريع بالرئاسة العامة باستمرار الأعمال الانشائية وفتح المواقع للزوار قبل موسم الحج ، منوهين بأن العمل جاري في الرواق العثماني وأن خلال الأسبوعين المقبلين سيتم فتح جميع المواقع المغلقة داخل نطاق المشروع للاستفادة منها في موسم الحج، وأعرب مهندسو الإدارة عن شكرهم لمعالي الرئيس العام الشيخ الدكتور عبدالرحمن بن عبدالعزيز السديس ومعالي نائبه لشؤون المسجد الحرام الدكتور محمد بن ناصر الخزيم على متابعتهم المتواصلة لإنجاح مشاريع المسجد الحرام .
> 
> https://www.gph.gov.sa/ar-sa/Pages/n...aspx?nID=30040
> 
> *Google translation:* His Excellency the President-General of the Holy Mosque and the Prophet's Mosque Sheikh Dr. Abdulrahman bin Abdul Aziz Al-Sudais inspected the existing projects located in the southern Makbariah in the Holy Mosque in the presence of the Director of the Field Affairs Unit Mr. Ahmed bin Saleh Al-Otaibi and project management engineers, Engineer Ryan Al-Harbi and Engineer Hussein Al-Suwaihri.
> 
> He stressed the importance of the project management to implement the directives of the wise leadership - God save them - to open expansions and closed areas to facilitate the sanctuary of the House of God in the pilgrimage season.
> 
> During his field tour, he briefed him on all the works of the expansion project. He also toured the opening of the areas for visitors to the House of Allah and worked on setting up the squares for the worshipers and following the progress of the project. He concluded his tour and thanked the project management for their blessed efforts.
> 
> The project management engineers in the General Presidency of the continuation of the construction work and opening sites for visitors before the Hajj season, noting that work is underway in the Ottoman gallery and that during the next two weeks will be opened all sites closed within the scope of the project to take advantage of the Hajj season, and the engineers expressed their thanks to the President of the General Sheikh Dr. Abdulrahman bin Abdulaziz Al Sudais and his deputy for the Holy Mosque Dr. Mohammed bin Nasser Al-Khuzaim on their continuous follow-up to the success of the Holy Mosque projects.
> 
> 
> *Know the Saudi Arabian location where Prophet Must (as)*
> *lived, worked for a decade*
> 
> 
> 
> Friday, 4 August 2017
> 
> Very few know the place where Prophet Moses lived before he became a prophet of God and was sent on a mission to the Pharaoh. Few visited the site, although the story and the location were mentioned in the Quran.
> 
> The significance of the place lies in the name “Shuaib,” which belongs to Prophet “Shuaib” who befriended Moses and became his father-in-law. The carved mountains stand as witness to an immortal story that took place in Al-Bida'a governorate, one of the richest historic sites near the Red Sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Magha’er Shuaib” is a historical site that lies 225 km northwest of Tabuk city in Saudi Arabia. It is the place where Moses moved to for a decade. Moses lived there to meet the dowry conditions to marry Shuaib’s daughter before he returned to Egypt to advise the Pharoah and his followers.
> 
> The place has preserved its historical characteristics, with its carved facades. Dr. Ahmed Al Abboudi, Associate Professor, Department of Archeology at King Saud University, told Al Arabiya that he believes the location is even older than “Madayen Saleh.”
> 
> “Magha’er Shuaib” as per the research work and sources was called “Madyan” in the past and in the Quran, while it is known in the present time as Al-Bida'a governorate. These researches confirm “Magha’er Shuaib” is where Prophet Moses (PBUH) had lived prior to his prophethood as per the popular story in the Quran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al-Abboudi pointed out that the place has not been studied extensively and has not received attention, especially since it is closed, except for a few visits by officials, in a location that lacks services and facilities.
> 
> Due to the similarities between "Madayen Saleh" and “Magha’er Shuaib” in the construction styles, many observers are unaware that the two sites are different and are separated by about 400 km towards the Red Sea.
> 
> The locations also share similarities with “Petra” in Jordan, in terms of patterns of sculpture and its appearance and form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The story of Moses and Shuaib*
> 
> The story in the Quran is told in detail since Moses fled Egypt because of the incident in which he accidentally knocked down a man dead, after seeing him fighting with an Israelite.
> 
> Moses walked towards “Madyan,” across the Red Sea. As he reached a well, he saw two girls waiting for their turn to fetch water for their herd. Moses came and offered his help to the two girls and then retired to the shade. When the girls returned to their father Shoaib, they told him to reward Moses for his help.
> 
> Shoaib saw that Moses was chivalrous and valiant so he asked him to stay with him for eight years and offered him his daughter’s hand in marriage, Moses accepted and extended his stay to 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al-Abboudi said that “Magha’er Shuaib”, located in the province of Bida'a, is part of the northwestern part of the Arabian Peninsula - a location that bears great secrets, sites and inscriptions that are countless. “Most of it has not been unearthed yet,” he said.
> Orientalists talked about “Magha’er Shuaib”
> 
> Many of the travelers and Orientalists documented “Magha’er Shuaib” in their books, among them are Musil and “Abdullah Philby” who referred to the location in some detail and linked it to the story of Moses and Shuaib.
> 
> https://english.alarabiya.net/en/lif...-a-decade.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Guardianship of the Kaaba: *
> *A history of a profession inherited by one family*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the right is Amin al-Shaibi and left Abdulaziz al-Shaibi.​Thursday, 29 June 2017
> 
> The guardianship of the Kaaba is still inherited by the sons of Shaybah and their successors. A tradition that has been instituted by the Prophet after the conquest of Mecca, the eighth year after Hijra. Following which, he entrusted the key of the city to Uthman Ibn Abi Talha and deemed the caretaking of the Kaaba to be uniquely and eternally bestowed upon the line of the sons of Shaybah.
> 
> The prophet’s words were: “Take it, Oh Bani Talha, eternally up to the Day of Resurrection, and it will not be taken from you unless by an unjust, oppressive tyrant.” This, in turn explains why this tradition has been inherited by the sons of Shaybah and their successors till present times.
> 
> Islamic scholar and researcher Mohi Eddin al-Hashemi, who specializes in the two Holy Mosques, notes that the story of the guardianship of the holy Kaaba had been first instituted during the times of the Prophet Ibrahim. During which, God ordered the Prophet Ibrahim and his son Ismail to raise the foundations of the Kaaba. Hence, initiating the tradition and the guardianship of the Kaaba.
> 
> The latter includes the maintenance of all matters related to the al-Musharrafah (Holy Kaaba) ranging from its opening and closing it, to preserving its immaculacy as well as monitoring its visitors. Monitoring all affairs related to the Holy Kaaba also comprises the supervision of the mausoleum of the Prophet Ibrahim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the delivery of the new Kaaba lock to Sheikh Abdul Qadir al-Shaibi
> from the Prince of Mecca Khalid al-Faisal.
> 
> *The first caretaker of the Kaaba and the historical succession*
> 
> Al-Hashimi adds that the Prophet Ibrahim entrusted, in turn, the guardianship of the Kaaba to his son Ismail, who continued the tradition until his passing. Afterwards, the tradition was taken over from the sons of Ismail against their will by the tribe of Jarham (Banu Jarhma). Later on, it came also to be forcibly passed over to the tribe of Khuzaah (Banu Khuzaah), but its possession was regained by Qusai ibn Kilab ibn Murrah, who was the third great grandfather of the prophet Muhammad and a descendent of Ismail, the first to serve as the Kabaa’s caretaker.
> 
> Subsequently all matters related to the latter were entrusted to Qusai ibn Kilab. The latter had three sons namely Abd-al-Dar the eldest (great-great grandfather of Shaiba ibn Hashim more known as Abdul-Mutallib ), Abd Manaf (great-great grandfather of the prophet Muhammad) and Abd-al-Uzza. Abd Manaf was highly honored among the tribes and honored for his wisdom and sound discernment during his lifetime, which prompted Qusai to entrust the caretaking of the Kaaba to Abd Manaf. However, shortly before Qusai’s death as way of honoring his eldest Abd-al-Dar, he entrusted to him all his rights and powers including the caretaking of Kabaa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The latest picture of the door of the Kaaba.
> 
> *The story of the caretaking of the Kaaba in Islam*
> 
> As stated by Mohi Eddin al-Hashimi, the caretaking of the Kaaba is inherited by the eldest son of each family and it was passed until it transferred to Uthman Ibn Talha who lived during the prophet’s times. As reported by Uthman Ibn Talha on the day of victory of Islam over Makkah, the messenger of Allah entered Makkah on the eighth year of Hijra, and when they were about to enter the Kaaba they found it locked. They asked who was keeping the key and they found out it was with Uthman Ibn Talha. The latter was a non-believer so upon knowing about the of arrival prophet Muhammad he locked the door.
> 
> As the prophet Muhammad entered Mecca, its people were accepting Islam, but Uthman was hiding. The prophet Muhammad then ordered Ali Ibn Abi Talib to take the key from Uthman.
> 
> Ali went to find Uthman, and asked for the key but Uthman did not give it to him. Ali then snatched the key from him so as the prophet enters the Kaaba. They opened the door and the prophet entered the Kaaba and prayed two rakah salaah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al-Saden Al-Shaikh Saleh bin Zine Al-Abidine Al-Shaibi in the ceremony of handing over the Kaaba.
> 
> At that time, Abbas Ibn Abd Al-Muttalib, the uncle of prophet, was there and requested that the key must be kept with the family and then Gabriel came down with a verse and revealed inside the Kaaba.
> 
> The Sheba family are the keepers of the Keys, and they are the keepers because Allah desired so by revealing the only Ayaat that was revealed inside the Kaaba in Masjid al-Haraam. “Indeed, Allah commands you to render trusts to whom they are belong to …..” ( 4:58).
> 
> Soon as that verse was revealed, prophet Muhammad ordered Ali to return the key to Uthman Ibn Talha and excuse themselves. Ali then went to Uthman and gave back the key and presented their apologies for the wrong he had done to him by forcibly taking the key. The latter shocked Uthman, who could not believe Ali was giving back the key to him as instructed by prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him), conqueror of Makkah. Ali explained to him that a verse was revealed for him, Allah instructed the prophet to return the trust to whom it belong to.
> 
> *The guardianship in the Saudi era*
> 
> Al-Hashemi pointed out that the guardianship of the Kaaba remained in Bani Sheba, which is bestowed upon the elders of the family until today. The functions of the ancient caretaker were to open and lock the door of the Kaaba and to oversee its construction and maintenance, adding to the washing, the cleaning and supervision of the shrine of Abraham.
> 
> At the present time, the guardianship belongs to Sheikh Mohammed bin Zine Al Abidine bin Abdul-Maati al-Shaibi, he remained in his position for 43 years. He passed away in 1253 AH and had male sons. His eldest son Abdul Kader inherited the guardianship after him, then his brother Solomon, Ahmed and Abdullah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The key to the Kaaba on the right and the key to the shrine above the picture
> and the door of repentance (door of the roof of the Kaaba) at the bottom.
> 
> Al-Hashemi said that the guardianship was transferred to the next generation to Sheikh Abdul Qadir Bin Ali bin Mohammed bin Zine Al Abidine Al Shaibi. He was the first to witness the unification of the Kingdom and died in 1351.
> 
> Mohammed Bin Mohammed Saleh Al Shaibi became the caretaker of the Kaaba. Upon for his illness, he transferred the guardianship to Sheikh Abdullah bin Abdul Qadir al-Shaibi, who was succeeded by his sons Amin, Taha and then Assem.
> 
> Their cousin Talha bin Hassan al-Shaibi received the guardianship followed by Sheikh Abdul Aziz bin Abdullah bin Qadir al-Shaibi who died in the month of Dhu al-Hijjah in 1431 AH. The guardianship moved to Sheikh Abdul Qadir bin Taha bin Abdul Allah al-Shaibi who served the Kaaba for four years. His reign witnessed the change of the Kaaba’s lock by the order of King Abdullah bin Abdul Aziz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The key to the door of the Kaaba with its own bag
> 
> Prince Khaled al-Faisal handed him the lock on behalf of the King on the occasion of the cleaning of al Kaaba. He witnessed the installation of a lock for the inner repentance door of the Kaaba and died after a severe battle with the disease. His cousin Sheikh Dr. Saleh bin Zain Al-Abidine Al-Shaibi became the caretaker
> 
> Hashemi said at the time, the functions of the caretaker are limited to the opening and closing of the Kaaba. The Royal Court and the Ministry of the Interior and emergency forces coordinate with him if there are any state guests.
> 
> The Kaaba is cleaned annually on the fifteenth of Muharram of each year. After the issuance of the Royal Order, the Emirate of Mecca coordinates with the caretaker about the procedural agreements. They canceled cleaning the Kaaba on Shaaben the first because of the expansion work now and the intensity of congestion at that time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhi al-Din al-Hashemi with Abdul Qadir al-Shaibi to open the door
> of the Kaaba before the death of Sheikh Abdul Qadir.
> 
> In addition, the head caretaker receives the new cladding of the Kaaba on the first of Thu Haja to be installed on the day of Arafat by the tailors and specialists of the King Abdul Aziz Complex for cladding.
> 
> The ceremony of handing over the cladding of the Kaaba takes place at the King Abdul Aziz Complex for the cladding and is held in the presence of the Head of the Great Mosque of Mecca and al-Masjid an-Nabawim, Dr. Abdulrahman bin Abdulaziz al-Sudais alongside the Director of the Complex Dr. Mohammed bin Abdullah Bagoudah, and a large gathering of officials and deputies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the oldest images of Abdul Qadir al-Shaibi (R) and his son Sheikh Abdullah al-Shaibi.
> 
> *Remembering Sheikh Abdulhaq Al-Hashmi *
> 
> A Shariah scholar from India who taught at the Grand Mosque in Makkah​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheikh Al-Hashmi arrived In Makkah in 1948 to perform Haj and stayed in
> the holy city rest of his life teaching and preaching.
> 
> Sunday July 16, 2017 / 22 Shawwal 1438
> 
> OVER the centuries, many great scholars came to Makkah from different parts of the world and stayed in the holy city, making huge contributions to Islamic learning.
> 
> Sheikh Abdulhaq Abdulwahid Al-Hashmi (1302-1392 AH), who played a major role in spreading the message of monotheism on the Indian Subcontinent, was one of such scholars.
> 
> Born in 1884 into a family of religious scholars in Bhagalpur, India, Abdulhaq was raised by his parents. He had his early education under his father, who himself was a great scholar.
> 
> His father had always encouraged him to seek knowledge and was the one who helped the young Abdulhaq memorize the Holy Qur’an. He also taught him Persian as well as the Arabic syntax and morphology. Al-Hashmi attended sessions of great Indian scholars and learned from them Arabic rhetoric and poetry, principles of Islamic jurisprudence, interpretation of the Holy Qur’an and other Shariah disciplines, Al-Riyadh daily reports.
> 
> He dedicated his entire life to teaching Shariah and religion in his native India and later in the holy city Makkah.
> 
> He was appointed a Shariah judge and imam of the famous Al-Abbassi Mosque in Baghalpur where he had taught thousands of students who flocked to attend his classes from all over India.
> 
> Known for his extraordinary stamina, Al-Hashmi would teach 14 hours a day and this continued for nearly 25 years. When not teaching, he found great pleasure in camel grazing and would often take his students with him when he took his camels out to graze. He mastered his native language and was an eloquent speaker who delivered sermons and public speeches that had great influence on his listeners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al-Hashmi traced his lineage to Omar Bin Al-Khattab, the second of the four Rashidoon caliphs and a companion of the Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him).
> 
> Al-Hashmi wrote in his biography that Omar (may Allah be pleased with him) was his 42nd great grandfather. He said his family had migrated to India during the time of Imad Al-Din Muhammad Bin Qassim Al-Thaqafi, the Umayyad general who conquered Sindh and Multan in what is now Pakistan in 712 AD.
> 
> *Journey to Makkah*
> 
> In 1948, he traveled to Makkah to perform Haj where he was warmly welcomed by scholars of the holy city who had heard about his extensive knowledge of the Shariah. He discussed different Shariah issues with them and impressed them with his in-depth knowledge of Islamic sciences.
> 
> The scholars even entreated King Abdul Aziz, the founder of modern Saudi Arabia, to issue a royal order allowing Al-Hashmi to stay in Makkah and teach at the Grand Mosque. The King obliged. Following the royal order, Al-Hashmi asked his son in India to ship all the books in his library to Makkah.
> 
> Al-Hashmi taught great scholars including Muhammad Ibrahim Al-Asheikh, Abdullah Muhammad Hameed and Abdulaziz Abdullah Bin Baz.
> 
> In 1951, Al-Hashmi joined Al-Hadeeth Makkiya School, which was founded in 1931 and supervised by the Islamic University of Madinah, and taught several Shariah subjects.
> 
> He penned more than 80 books covering different disciplines like interpretation of the Holy Qur’an, Hadith (Prophet’s sayings) and the Arabic language.
> 
> Al-Hashmi passed away in 1972 while he was still a teacher at Al-Hadeeth Makkiya School. He was a great scholar and was mourned by the majority of Muslim scholars because he spent his entire life serving the religion. He was survived by his wife and two sons, one of them Abu Turab Al-Dhahri who grew up to be a respected scholar and a great master of the Arabic language.
> 
> http://saudigazette.com.sa/article/5...-ARABIA/Makkah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________
> 
> @Sher Shah Awan



Thanks for the tag bro, really beautiful read. I need to start saving up for Hajj. It's also good to see the expansion of Mecca, it will definitely be needed as the numbers of pilgrims and those that want to settle there increases.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> My mother and sibling are performing hajj this year. They are in Medina right now and leaving to Makkah this morning . My mother is physically weak so may Allah give her strength to perform hajj in makkah and May Allah (SWT) accept Hajj and the Qurbani sacrifice of all Muslims around the world and also take us in holy city of Makkah and medina as well . Ameen



I wish both of them a safe, memorable and blessed journey (especially your mother) and every visitor from across the world.



Sher Shah Awan said:


> Thanks for the tag bro, really beautiful read. I need to start saving up for Hajj. It's also good to see the expansion of Mecca, it will definitely be needed as the numbers of pilgrims and those that want to settle there increases.



You are welcome brother. I am trying to cover a bit of news. There is news every day so I cannot cover all of it but I try to post some interesting news when I remember. Many promising ongoing projects and planned ones. I hope that they will all succeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani E

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> You are welcome brother. I am trying to cover a bit of news. There is news every day so I cannot cover all of it but I try to post some interesting news when I remember. Many promising ongoing projects and planned ones. I hope that they will all succeed.



InshAllah! Keep me in the loop when you do post any. Always good to read positive news from Saudi Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

This photo sums up this years Hajj season (almost 3 million visitors) perfectly. Everything went smoothly and praise was received from many different organs (WHO, OIC etc.) and numerous countries.






All in all this was a wonderful Hajj with very few challenges despite the huge number of people.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904354238029058050
Not from this Hajj:


























From this year:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@Sher Shah Awan and others visiting/reading this thread.

I found a touching story relevant for PDF and this thread:

*A son realizes the Haj dream of his father after 45 years*






Haj Noor, a 98-year-old pilgrim from Pakistan, fulfills his dream of performing Haj.
September 2, 2017

MINA — Haj Noor, a 98-year-old pilgrim from Pakistan, said though he is only two years shy from completing a century of living, he never lost hope of coming to Saudi Arabia to perform Haj, the dream of his lifetime.

He said his only son worked diligently for 45 years to be able to save the Haj costs and enable him to realize his dream.

Noor said he was married when he was only 20 but his son was born when he was nearing 60. "The years and life troubles have pained me but I never lost hope of doing Haj one day," he said.

He said when his son grew up and came to know about his dream, he promised to bring him and his mother to Haj no matter how much it might cost.

"My son has fulfilled his promise. He worked hard all these years to save money that would enable me to come for Haj," he said appreciating his son's noble gesture and thanking him for keeping his promise.

Amid hot tears, Noor said he lost his wife about five years ago. He was sorry that she had died before realizing her dream of coming to Haj. "If I lived for some more years and Allah gave me money, I would do the Haj for her," he said.

He said he kept praying for her during the entire Haj days and made solemn dua to Almighty Allah to accept his supplications for her.

Noor said despite his age, he never felt tired or faced any difficulties in performing Haj thanks to the superb facilities provided by the government of Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques.

He said he was very impressed by the progress achieved by the Kingdom and had no idea that Makkah and the holy sites would be so developed.

"The only thing that bothers me is that I have come to the Haj without my wife though we shared this dream together for so many years," he said.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/article/5...UDI-ARABIA/Haj

*80-year-old Pakistani pilgrims living example of true friends*





Pakistanis Ejaz Dalali Ahmad and Ahmad Dalo Raj, both over 80 years old,
perform Haj together with the former leading the latter, who is totally blind.
September 3, 2017

MINA — Two Pakistani pilgrims have set a real example of true friendship. Ejaz Dalali Ahmad and Ahmad Dalo Raj, both over 80 years old, decided to perform Haj together. They made a promise to one another decades ago that they would raise money together and go to Haj together. What make the lifetime journey all the more interesting is that Ahmed Dalo Raj is blind; he lost his sight many years ago.

When they finally made it to Makkah, the two friends showed the world that the bonds of friendship is so thick, that even at this age they disclosed that they could depend on each other — for Raj, who is totally blind, depended on his friend Ahmed for guidance and direction.

The two close friends from Pakistan waited for 25 years to come to the Haj together. Ahmed refused to do Haj alone and insisted that his longtime friend, Raj accompany him but the latter did not have enough money to meet the expenses of Haj.

"I always had enough money to meet Haj costs but my friend Raj did not. So I had to wait for him for about 25 years until he had collected sufficient funds needed for Haj," Ahmed said.

He said he was overjoyed and exultant when his friend told him that now he had the required amount of money so they could realize their dream of a quarter of a century of doing the fifth pillar of Islam together.

"My friend Raj is blind. We were together since our early childhood. We agreed to do the Haj together when we were both 55 years old but it took him about 25 years to save the amount of money needed for the Haj," Ahmed said.

"I always had the money which was enough for Haj but I waited for my friend until he had the sufficient amount. This only came true this year, following 25 of wait," he added.

Raj depended completely on Ahmed during his movements in Makkah and the holy sites. "Ahmed is the guide on whom I depend on going to the tent, the toilet, the Jamarat and other places," he said.

Raj said he could not thank Ahmed enough because he waited for him for a long time until he was able to save the Haj costs and also for guiding him during the Haj.

"Ahmed is my eyes by which I can see. He is the stick I am using to find my way. He is the power on which I lean. He has always been faithful and loyal friend to me," he said.

Raj said he could not thank his friend enough and does not know how to reward him for his good deeds. "I prayed for him during the Haj and will continue to pray for him for the rest of my life," he said.

Raj said: “Over 25 years have passed since Ejaz raised enough money to go to Haj alone but he did not go. He waited for me. I will always be indebted to him and will never forget what he has done for me.”

http://saudigazette.com.sa/article/5...RABIA/Pilgrims

*Circumambulated the Kaaba 700 times but did not do the Haj*






Adham Al-Hawwash and his wheelchair, which he rents out to old or disabled pilgrims to ele out a living. 
September 5, 2017 

MAKKAH — Adham Al-Hawwash, a Saudi in his middle age, had circumambulated the Kaaba about 700 times during this year's Haj season but did not do the Haj.

"I rent my wheelchair to the pilgrims and push them seven times around the Kaaba. This is how I make a living," he said.

He said he was obliged to circumambulate the Kaaba to enable the old or disabled pilgrims do their tawaf so he had no time to think of doing the Haj himself.

Al-Hawwash said he was not in a good financial position that would have enabled him to do the fifth pillar of Islam and had to continue working hard to provide for his family.

He said he started this job some years back on the advice of his mother, whose head he kisses every time he leaves his house.

"I tie my waist with a piece of cloth to reduce my back pain. I also wear heavy stocking to avoid foot ache," he said on how he prepares for work.

Hawwash said he has pushed more than 100 pilgrims around the House of God at SR350-SR500 per head.

"This is a tiring job but it earns me good money to spend on my family and save for the future," he said.

Hawwash said his job is seasonal climaxing during Ramadan and the Haj when pilgrims come in large numbers to the Grand Mosque.

He also said he guides his customers to the best dua (supplication) according to the Prophet's Sunnah.

"The pushing of wheelchairs needs tactics, fair knowledge of the peak hours and a balanced distribution of strength to avoid exhaustion," he said.

Al-Hawwash said he eats dates and bananas to provide him energy, which he needs in his job.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/article/5...UDI-ARABIA/Haj

*42,000 people perform Haj as guests of King*





Pilgrims who performed Haj under the guest of Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques' program for hosting pilgrims
September 2, 2017

MAKKAH — More than 42,000 from 83 countries have performed Haj during the past 21 years within the Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques' program for hosting pilgrims, which was established in 1417H (1996) during the time of Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Fahd.

As many as 5,114 pilgrims performed Haj this year as guests of Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman.

They consisted of 1,300 pilgrims, men and women, from about 80 countries who rendered good services to Islam, 1,000 from the families of the Palestinian martyrs, an equal number from families of the army and police martyrs in Egypt, 250 from the martyrs of the Sudanese army and 1,564 pilgrims from Qatar.

The program has an autonomous secretariat general under the Ministry of Islamic Affairs, Call and Guidance.

It provides the invitees with free Haj visas, air tickets, accommodation, transportation and sustenance. Each male or female pilgrim will be provided with Ihram dress, an umbrella, a copy of the Qur'an as well as other gifts consisting of Zamzam water, dates, a mobile phone and a sim card.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/article/5...UDI-ARABIA/Haj

*Pilgrims urged to set aside politics during Haj*





Sheikh Saad Bin Nasser Al-Shithri
September 1, 2017

ARAFAT — Sheikh Saad Bin Nasser Al-Shithri, member of the Council of Senior Scholars and advisor at the Royal Court, called on the pilgrims to shun all forms of sectarianism and division among the members of the Islamic Ummah.

In his Arafat sermon at Nimrah Mosque, he urged pilgrims to set aside politics during Haj, saying “This is no place for partisan slogans or sectarian movements which have resulted in great massacres and the displacement of millions.”

Sheikh Al-Shithri denounced terrorism and violence against civilians. “The Muslim condemns aggression on unarmed civilians, including Muslims and others in various countries and slams such aggression and terror groups.”

“The Shariah came to preserve the security and stability in all realms, and it safeguards the ideological, intellectual, political and moral security. The Shariah came to safeguard the security of nations and it cultivates benevolence in (people’s) hearts,” he said, referring to the Islamic legal and moral code derived from the teachings of the Holy Qur’an and the Tradition of the Prophet (peace be upon him).

Al-Shithri pointed out that the religion of Islam emphasizes the principles of security and stability in society as they are instrumental in helping the society flourish by registering growth in trade and assuring peace in the minds of people so that people would be able to worship Almighty Allah.

“Security is a bounty from God,” he said while emphasizing that “A Muslim must be a contributor to security everywhere and that he should not be an aggressor,” he added while referring to verses from the Qur’an in this regard.

He cited several virtues of the religion of Islam. It encourages harmonious life in a cohesive society away from immoralities; it urges the faithful to be virtuous and good; it governs family affairs in a way ensuring happiness of the couple and goodness of the children so as to make them build a good society; it regulates financial transactions to satisfy the needs of people and to grow trade and flourish the economy based on mutual trust of the people, and forbids cheating, usury, gambling and such other unlawful practices

Al-Shithri urged the pilgrims to be pious and fear God in all walks of life. “Hold fast to the rope of Allah and stay away from what He has forbidden, and this is essential for winning the pleasure and love of God and thus achieving success in the life in this world and the Hereafter.”

He also underscored the need to honor the dignity of all human beings.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/article/5...UDI-ARABIA/Haj

* 2.35 million is the number of pilgrims from around the world performing Haj this year;

* 1.16 million sq. meters (12.5 million square feet) is the size of the Grand Mosque that houses Islam's holiest site;

* 7 is the number of times Muslims circle the cube-shaped Kaaba counterclockwise, their hearts titled toward it, during one of the rites of Haj;

* 104 is the age of the oldest pilgrim performing the Haj this year. Ibu Mariah Marghani Muhammad is from Indonesia;

* 3,500 is the number of charter buses used to transport pilgrims to the various sites for Haj;

* 1.75 million pilgrims are from outside Saudi Arabia;

* 600,000 is the number of pilgrims from Saudi Arabia, either residents or citizens;

* 1.33 million is the number of male pilgrims;

* 1.02 million is the number of female pilgrims;

* 59 percent are from non-Arab Asian countries;

* 24 percent are from Arab countries;

* 11 percent are from non-Arab African countries;

* 5 percent are from Europe;

* 1 percent are from North America;

* 100,000 is the number of Saudi security forces tasked with protecting and assisting pilgrims on the Haj;

* 5,000 is the number of cameras along Haj routes.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/article/5...Haj-pilgrimage

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Some truly amazing photos:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Pakistani E

Saif al-Arab said:


> @Sher Shah Awan and others visiting/reading this thread.
> 
> I found a touching story relevant for PDF and this thread:
> 
> *A son realizes the Haj dream of his father after 45 years*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haj Noor, a 98-year-old pilgrim from Pakistan, fulfills his dream of performing Haj.
> September 2, 2017
> 
> MINA — Haj Noor, a 98-year-old pilgrim from Pakistan, said though he is only two years shy from completing a century of living, he never lost hope of coming to Saudi Arabia to perform Haj, the dream of his lifetime.
> 
> He said his only son worked diligently for 45 years to be able to save the Haj costs and enable him to realize his dream.
> 
> Noor said he was married when he was only 20 but his son was born when he was nearing 60. "The years and life troubles have pained me but I never lost hope of doing Haj one day," he said.
> 
> He said when his son grew up and came to know about his dream, he promised to bring him and his mother to Haj no matter how much it might cost.
> 
> "My son has fulfilled his promise. He worked hard all these years to save money that would enable me to come for Haj," he said appreciating his son's noble gesture and thanking him for keeping his promise.
> 
> Amid hot tears, Noor said he lost his wife about five years ago. He was sorry that she had died before realizing her dream of coming to Haj. "If I lived for some more years and Allah gave me money, I would do the Haj for her," he said.
> 
> He said he kept praying for her during the entire Haj days and made solemn dua to Almighty Allah to accept his supplications for her.
> 
> Noor said despite his age, he never felt tired or faced any difficulties in performing Haj thanks to the superb facilities provided by the government of Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques.
> 
> He said he was very impressed by the progress achieved by the Kingdom and had no idea that Makkah and the holy sites would be so developed.
> 
> "The only thing that bothers me is that I have come to the Haj without my wife though we shared this dream together for so many years," he said.
> 
> http://saudigazette.com.sa/article/5...UDI-ARABIA/Haj
> 
> *80-year-old Pakistani pilgrims living example of true friends*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistanis Ejaz Dalali Ahmad and Ahmad Dalo Raj, both over 80 years old,
> perform Haj together with the former leading the latter, who is totally blind.
> September 3, 2017
> 
> MINA — Two Pakistani pilgrims have set a real example of true friendship. Ejaz Dalali Ahmad and Ahmad Dalo Raj, both over 80 years old, decided to perform Haj together. They made a promise to one another decades ago that they would raise money together and go to Haj together. What make the lifetime journey all the more interesting is that Ahmed Dalo Raj is blind; he lost his sight many years ago.
> 
> When they finally made it to Makkah, the two friends showed the world that the bonds of friendship is so thick, that even at this age they disclosed that they could depend on each other — for Raj, who is totally blind, depended on his friend Ahmed for guidance and direction.
> 
> The two close friends from Pakistan waited for 25 years to come to the Haj together. Ahmed refused to do Haj alone and insisted that his longtime friend, Raj accompany him but the latter did not have enough money to meet the expenses of Haj.
> 
> "I always had enough money to meet Haj costs but my friend Raj did not. So I had to wait for him for about 25 years until he had collected sufficient funds needed for Haj," Ahmed said.
> 
> He said he was overjoyed and exultant when his friend told him that now he had the required amount of money so they could realize their dream of a quarter of a century of doing the fifth pillar of Islam together.
> 
> "My friend Raj is blind. We were together since our early childhood. We agreed to do the Haj together when we were both 55 years old but it took him about 25 years to save the amount of money needed for the Haj," Ahmed said.
> 
> "I always had the money which was enough for Haj but I waited for my friend until he had the sufficient amount. This only came true this year, following 25 of wait," he added.
> 
> Raj depended completely on Ahmed during his movements in Makkah and the holy sites. "Ahmed is the guide on whom I depend on going to the tent, the toilet, the Jamarat and other places," he said.
> 
> Raj said he could not thank Ahmed enough because he waited for him for a long time until he was able to save the Haj costs and also for guiding him during the Haj.
> 
> "Ahmed is my eyes by which I can see. He is the stick I am using to find my way. He is the power on which I lean. He has always been faithful and loyal friend to me," he said.
> 
> Raj said he could not thank his friend enough and does not know how to reward him for his good deeds. "I prayed for him during the Haj and will continue to pray for him for the rest of my life," he said.
> 
> Raj said: “Over 25 years have passed since Ejaz raised enough money to go to Haj alone but he did not go. He waited for me. I will always be indebted to him and will never forget what he has done for me.”
> 
> http://saudigazette.com.sa/article/5...RABIA/Pilgrims
> 
> *Circumambulated the Kaaba 700 times but did not do the Haj*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adham Al-Hawwash and his wheelchair, which he rents out to old or disabled pilgrims to ele out a living.
> September 5, 2017
> 
> MAKKAH — Adham Al-Hawwash, a Saudi in his middle age, had circumambulated the Kaaba about 700 times during this year's Haj season but did not do the Haj.
> 
> "I rent my wheelchair to the pilgrims and push them seven times around the Kaaba. This is how I make a living," he said.
> 
> He said he was obliged to circumambulate the Kaaba to enable the old or disabled pilgrims do their tawaf so he had no time to think of doing the Haj himself.
> 
> Al-Hawwash said he was not in a good financial position that would have enabled him to do the fifth pillar of Islam and had to continue working hard to provide for his family.
> 
> He said he started this job some years back on the advice of his mother, whose head he kisses every time he leaves his house.
> 
> "I tie my waist with a piece of cloth to reduce my back pain. I also wear heavy stocking to avoid foot ache," he said on how he prepares for work.
> 
> Hawwash said he has pushed more than 100 pilgrims around the House of God at SR350-SR500 per head.
> 
> "This is a tiring job but it earns me good money to spend on my family and save for the future," he said.
> 
> Hawwash said his job is seasonal climaxing during Ramadan and the Haj when pilgrims come in large numbers to the Grand Mosque.
> 
> He also said he guides his customers to the best dua (supplication) according to the Prophet's Sunnah.
> 
> "The pushing of wheelchairs needs tactics, fair knowledge of the peak hours and a balanced distribution of strength to avoid exhaustion," he said.
> 
> Al-Hawwash said he eats dates and bananas to provide him energy, which he needs in his job.
> 
> http://saudigazette.com.sa/article/5...UDI-ARABIA/Haj
> 
> *42,000 people perform Haj as guests of King*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilgrims who performed Haj under the guest of Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques' program for hosting pilgrims
> September 2, 2017
> 
> MAKKAH — More than 42,000 from 83 countries have performed Haj during the past 21 years within the Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques' program for hosting pilgrims, which was established in 1417H (1996) during the time of Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Fahd.
> 
> As many as 5,114 pilgrims performed Haj this year as guests of Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman.
> 
> They consisted of 1,300 pilgrims, men and women, from about 80 countries who rendered good services to Islam, 1,000 from the families of the Palestinian martyrs, an equal number from families of the army and police martyrs in Egypt, 250 from the martyrs of the Sudanese army and 1,564 pilgrims from Qatar.
> 
> The program has an autonomous secretariat general under the Ministry of Islamic Affairs, Call and Guidance.
> 
> It provides the invitees with free Haj visas, air tickets, accommodation, transportation and sustenance. Each male or female pilgrim will be provided with Ihram dress, an umbrella, a copy of the Qur'an as well as other gifts consisting of Zamzam water, dates, a mobile phone and a sim card.
> 
> http://saudigazette.com.sa/article/5...UDI-ARABIA/Haj
> 
> *Pilgrims urged to set aside politics during Haj*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheikh Saad Bin Nasser Al-Shithri
> September 1, 2017
> 
> ARAFAT — Sheikh Saad Bin Nasser Al-Shithri, member of the Council of Senior Scholars and advisor at the Royal Court, called on the pilgrims to shun all forms of sectarianism and division among the members of the Islamic Ummah.
> 
> In his Arafat sermon at Nimrah Mosque, he urged pilgrims to set aside politics during Haj, saying “This is no place for partisan slogans or sectarian movements which have resulted in great massacres and the displacement of millions.”
> 
> Sheikh Al-Shithri denounced terrorism and violence against civilians. “The Muslim condemns aggression on unarmed civilians, including Muslims and others in various countries and slams such aggression and terror groups.”
> 
> “The Shariah came to preserve the security and stability in all realms, and it safeguards the ideological, intellectual, political and moral security. The Shariah came to safeguard the security of nations and it cultivates benevolence in (people’s) hearts,” he said, referring to the Islamic legal and moral code derived from the teachings of the Holy Qur’an and the Tradition of the Prophet (peace be upon him).
> 
> Al-Shithri pointed out that the religion of Islam emphasizes the principles of security and stability in society as they are instrumental in helping the society flourish by registering growth in trade and assuring peace in the minds of people so that people would be able to worship Almighty Allah.
> 
> “Security is a bounty from God,” he said while emphasizing that “A Muslim must be a contributor to security everywhere and that he should not be an aggressor,” he added while referring to verses from the Qur’an in this regard.
> 
> He cited several virtues of the religion of Islam. It encourages harmonious life in a cohesive society away from immoralities; it urges the faithful to be virtuous and good; it governs family affairs in a way ensuring happiness of the couple and goodness of the children so as to make them build a good society; it regulates financial transactions to satisfy the needs of people and to grow trade and flourish the economy based on mutual trust of the people, and forbids cheating, usury, gambling and such other unlawful practices
> 
> Al-Shithri urged the pilgrims to be pious and fear God in all walks of life. “Hold fast to the rope of Allah and stay away from what He has forbidden, and this is essential for winning the pleasure and love of God and thus achieving success in the life in this world and the Hereafter.”
> 
> He also underscored the need to honor the dignity of all human beings.
> 
> http://saudigazette.com.sa/article/5...UDI-ARABIA/Haj
> 
> * 2.35 million is the number of pilgrims from around the world performing Haj this year;
> 
> * 1.16 million sq. meters (12.5 million square feet) is the size of the Grand Mosque that houses Islam's holiest site;
> 
> * 7 is the number of times Muslims circle the cube-shaped Kaaba counterclockwise, their hearts titled toward it, during one of the rites of Haj;
> 
> * 104 is the age of the oldest pilgrim performing the Haj this year. Ibu Mariah Marghani Muhammad is from Indonesia;
> 
> * 3,500 is the number of charter buses used to transport pilgrims to the various sites for Haj;
> 
> * 1.75 million pilgrims are from outside Saudi Arabia;
> 
> * 600,000 is the number of pilgrims from Saudi Arabia, either residents or citizens;
> 
> * 1.33 million is the number of male pilgrims;
> 
> * 1.02 million is the number of female pilgrims;
> 
> * 59 percent are from non-Arab Asian countries;
> 
> * 24 percent are from Arab countries;
> 
> * 11 percent are from non-Arab African countries;
> 
> * 5 percent are from Europe;
> 
> * 1 percent are from North America;
> 
> * 100,000 is the number of Saudi security forces tasked with protecting and assisting pilgrims on the Haj;
> 
> * 5,000 is the number of cameras along Haj routes.
> 
> http://saudigazette.com.sa/article/5...Haj-pilgrimage



Very touching story. I really like reading such things in the current doom and gloom stories we are getting from every corner of the world.

The effort and diligence of our elders such as this in pursuing their dreams of performing Hajj puts the likes of me to shame. I need to start saving.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Eagle_storm

I wish i could go
madini ki ratti..........................................
it will be ALLAH MERCY.



Saif al-Arab said:


> Some truly amazing photos:




all the sawab goes to you.
thanks for sharing .
wish i can go.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Sher Shah Awan said:


> Very touching story. I really like reading such things in the current doom and gloom stories we are getting from every corner of the world.
> 
> The effort and diligence of our elders such as this in pursuing their dreams of performing Hajj puts the likes of me to shame. I need to start saving.



It really is. Including the story of Adham Al-Hawwash. Hopefully you will be able to perform the Hajj or Umrah soon.



Qazi Muhammad Kamran said:


> I wish i could go
> madini ki ratti..........................................
> it will be ALLAH MERCY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the sawab goes to you.
> thanks for sharing .
> wish i can go.



It's my pleasure bro. Just sharing some of the recent posts that I found beautiful and some touching/interesting stories. Nothing more and nothing less. Insha'Allah you will get the opportunity to perform Hajj or Umrah one day as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani E

Saif al-Arab said:


> It really is. Including the story of Adham Al-Hawwash. Hopefully you will be able to perform the Hajj or Umrah soon.



InshAllah. And yes, the esteemed gentleman is not only earning for himself and his family in this world, but by helping others perform Hajj and Umrah, he's also earning for the next life. Not many people can find a job that fulfills both criterias to be honest. A very fortunate man indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Eagle_storm

Saif al-Arab said:


> It really is. Including the story of Adham Al-Hawwash. Hopefully you will be able to perform the Hajj or Umrah soon.
> 
> 
> 
> It's my pleasure bro. Just sharing some of the recent posts that I found beautiful and some touching/interesting stories. Nothing more and nothing less. Insha'Allah you will get the opportunity to perform Hajj or Umrah one day as well.




thank you g

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabi

Makkah from the space during the current #Hajj1438


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904795887813132292











Kaaba Musharfah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

^^ Great photo with all the umbrellas. 

This one here is captured at the perfect time. It tells a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

Saif al-Arab said:


> Some truly amazing photos:


MashaAllah brother, they are ultimate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

From the [URL='https://www.facebook.com/IDFarabicAvichayAdraee/photos/a.616103468440249.1073741826.206134109437189/1682809908436261/?type=3&theater']Facebook page of Avichai Adraee, the IDF's Arabic-language spokesperson:[/URL]





*افيخاي أدرعي- Avichay Adraee*
September 10 at 1:48am · 
ما اروع ان تتلقى هدية من الديار المقدسة...
مع عودة حجاج بيت الله الحرام إلى بيوتهم وعائلاتهم، #الحجاج يكرمون ذويهم وأصدقائهم بهدايا #الحج.
انا ايضا وصلتني هدية من صديق مقرب قد عاد من الحج في الأسبوع الماضي...
استراحة قصيرة من التمرين الكبير. حجًا مبرورًا وسعيًا مشكورًا وذنبًا مغفورًا

"How wonderful to receive a gift from the holy hom!
With the return of the pilgrims of the house of God to their homes and families, the pilgrims honor their relatives and friends with gifts.
I also received a gift from a close friend who returned from the pilgrimage last week..."


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

This is a incredibly welcome move. Combined with the ongoing and future projects in both Makkah and Madinah, it bonds very well for those two holy cities. Nothing less should be expected.

As for the future numbers of pilgrims visiting each year during Hajj and Umrah, they are hard to comprehend. 30 million (for a sole city like Makkah) each year by 2030 is a HUGE number. Not only that I only expect those numbers to keep growing. So obviously such projects must be welcomed.

*Capacity of 2 Harams to expand manifold*​




Tuesday October 3, 2017 / 13 Muharram 1439

RIYADH — Saudi Arabia’s sovereign wealth fund is establishing two new companies to increase the number of pilgrims that the Kingdom can host at Two Holy Mosques.

The Kingdom’s Public Investment Fund said the companies — *Rou’a Al-Haram and Rou’a Al-Madinah* — *will develop residential and commercial areas around the Grand Mosque in Makkah and the Prophet’s Mosque in Madinah.*

The fund said on Monday that the new companies will help the Kingdom accommodate* more than 30 million people expected to visit Makkah every year and 23 million visitors a year to Madina by 2030.*

The companies will develop *150,000 hotel rooms in both cities near the holy sites.*

*In Makkah, the first phase* of the company’s projects will cover an area of 854,000 square meters, delivering 115 buildings of various architectural designs. It will have 70,000 new hotel rooms, accommodating 310,000 visitors per day, as well as develop around 9,000 residential units, 360,000 square meters of commercial space and prayer areas designated for more than 400,000 worshipers.

*The Rou’a Al-Madinah project* will develop an area of 1.3 million square meters, adding 80,000 new hotel rooms with 500 residential units and prayer areas to accommodate 200,000 worshippers per day.

The company’s activities will include the development of hotel, commercial and residential projects, as well as the development of cultural centers and museums to enrich Madinah’s religious, cultural and historical offerings.

The company will broaden opportunities for investment and private sector participation through the development of strategic partnerships.

The project will also take into consideration the sacred nature of the Prophet’s Mosque, and create a comprehensive system for pedestrian passages separated from the movement of vehicles.

The projects will create around 200,000 job opportunities, with an estimated annual contribution to GDP of SR7 billion.

Initial preparation work is currently underway, with construction due to start in 2018. The first phase of the project is anticipated to be launched in 2023.

*The Rou’a Al-Haram project construction will start in 2018 and by 2024 the project will be operational.*

It will create 160,000 job opportunities and contribute SR8 billion annually to the Kingdom’s GDP by 2030.

Both projects will raise the level of development in the areas surrounding the Two Holy Mosques, create around 360,000 job opportunities, and contribute SR15 billion to the gross domestic product (GDP), as part of a wider plan to diversify the national economy of Saudi Arabia.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/article/5...-ARABIA/Makkah

*Makkah*
















http://www.spa.gov.sa/viewstory.php?...newsid=1672903

*Madinah*
















http://www.spa.gov.sa/viewstory.php?...newsid=1672907

Ongoing Mataf expansion:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Special treatment for pilgrims to Islam's holiest city*



Friday 5 January 2018

MAKKAH: More than 100 Muslim men and women pilgrims and visitors from Germany, Turkey and Europe yesterday stood in the Makkah Museum for Antiquities and Heritage to watch and listen to the story of this museum.

They were just a small portion of the millions of pilgrims and visitors from all over the world eager to discover the rich heritage of the Kingdom and learn the story of Makkah, Islam’s holiest city, and its most sacred shrine, the Kaaba.

Visitors to Makkah are specially treated under the umbrella of the government, which has exerted all possible efforts to serve the city of Madinah and all its visitors, especially pilgrims.

They can learn how it was built under directions from the late establishing King Abdul Aziz to serve as a palace for the king’s guests; how it was later turned into a museum that preserved Makkah’s heritage; how the message of Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) came into life in Makkah to unite the word of Allah; and how the Islamic states (in the past) and Saudi state (until the present) have devoted themselves to serve the Two Holy Mosques and their visitors.

Faisal Al-Sharif, director general of the Saudi Commission for Tourism and National Heritage (SCTH) in Makkah, stressed that under instructions from the president of the SCTH, Prince Sultan bin Salman, public and private touristic museums will open their doors to the capital’s visitors in coordination with the Ministry of Hajj and Umrah, through Umrah companies and organizers of tourist trips.

He added: “The Makkah museum opens its doors to visitors and pilgrims in the morning and at night. Specialists from the SCTH and tourist guides licensed by the SCTH handle the explanations about everything in the museum.”

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1219981/saudi-arabia

*Private museums open in Madinah to promote Islamic heritage*





Friday 5 January 2018

MADINAH: Since the Saudi Commission for Tourism and National Heritage (SCTH) began issuing licenses to private museums, several have opened in Madinah.

In Dar Al-Madinah Museum, visitors and researchers can learn about the life of the Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him), Islamic civilization and Madinah’s urban culture.

It is “the first and largest specialized museum of the history and cultural heritage of Madinah and the landmarks of the prophet’s life,” Hassan Taher, executive director, told Arab News.

The museum, which has four main halls, publishes specialized periodicals on Madinah’s history and landmarks, and holds seminars and forums in this field.

The hall on the prophet’s life includes a collection of rare paintings and images of Madinah, and unique collections from Islamic history.

Another hall contains an open courtyard where visitors can enjoy nature and Madinah’s ancient architecture.

The museum has “a highly skilled, informed cadre capable of communicating with the public based on documented sources and real scientific references,” Taher said.

The team includes speakers of seven languages, including Arabic, English, Turkish and Urdu, he added.

Visitors include Madinah residents, Umrah and Hajj pilgrims, official delegations, families, university students and schools from outside and inside the city, he said.

The museum is located on King Abdul Aziz Road in Madinah Knowledge Economic City. It is open Saturday to Thursday from 9.00 a.m. to 8.00 p.m. The entry fee is SR25 ($6.70).

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1219401/saudi-arabia






*Instructions to complete the expansion of the Prophet's Mosque in 3 stages*

_Construction to resume in coming months_







*Construction will be done in 3 stages, first phase includes Eastern/Western Expansion,

second phase will see the doubling of floor of old Haram and last stage caters Northern Expansion.












http://www.al-madina.com/article/555550









*Interior designs for the new Prophet's Mosque expansion project*






















*New post-Umrah tourist visas to be issued this quarter*





Sunday 7 January 2018

JEDDAH: The director of the Tourism and Heritage Authority in the Makkah region, Mohammed Al-Omari, told Arab News on Saturday that, *“citizens from all the countries who have access to the Kingdom can obtain tourist visas.”*

Al-Omari continued:* “All Muslims from countries around the world can obtain a post-Umrah tourist visa, so when Umrah is finished they can become a tourist.” This is called the extended Umrah visa for post-Umrah tourism.*

“Everyone will benefit from these visas as long as the conditions apply to them,” he added.

Umrah is a shorter version of Hajj and can be performed all year round.

*The maximum period of visa validity is 30 days.*

Asked when these tourism visas would be issued, Al-Omari answered: “Prince Sultan bin Salman, the chairman of the Saudi Commission for Tourism and National Heritage (SCTH) said that the start of tourism visa issuance will be announced during the first quarter of 2018.”

Sixty-five countries will be allowed tourism visas in the first phase of the project, and the number will increase in the second phase.

Saudi Arabia is aiming to solidify its place as a tourist destination with mega projects such as the Red Sea island resorts and the Neom project on the Gulf of Aqaba.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1220456/saudi-arabia

*Over 2.4m pilgrims passed through Jeddah airport since November*





A total of 1.23 million pilgrims arrived and 1.21 million of them departed through King Abdulaziz
International Airport (KAIA) in Jeddah since November when the Umrah season started.

Sunday January 14, 2018 / 27 Rabi' ath-thani 1439

JEDDAH — More than 2.4 million pilgrims passed through King Abdulaziz International Airport (KAIA) in Jeddah since the beginning of the Umrah season, which started in November and will continue until July.

A total of 1.23 million pilgrims arrived and 1.21 million of them departed through the airport, Director General of King Abdulaziz International Airport Abdullah Al-Rimi said.

“The Umrah season for this year kicked off with big number of pilgrims. We are expecting an increase in the coming months, especially during Ramadan,” he said.

“The Saudi leadership always ensures that pilgrims receive the best of services. All government services working at the airport are operating around the clock to serve the pilgrims,” said Al-Rimi.

The airport is expected to receive 10 million pilgrims this season.

There are over 27 government and private services at the airport. There are also seven arrival and seven departure terminals for pilgrims, said Al-Rimi.

The General Authority for Civil Aviation (GACA) has planned for months in advance and has the capability to manage the large number of pilgrims, he said, adding that the airport operates at three times its regular capacity during the Umrah season.

“The airport normally receives no more than 9 million travelers a year. Earlier, 60 companies were operating at the airport, but now there are 83 companies. The number of companies increases to 98 during the Umrah season,” said Al-Rimi.

The airport’s terminals have an area of 510,000 sq. meters. The eastern pilgrims’ terminal has an area of 90,000 sq. meters. The plaza area is 160,000 sq. meters. There are 26 parking spaces at the airport which contain 10 moving bridges and two operational centers. There is also a navigation tower, 18 travel gates, 14 terminals for pilgrims, 143 immigration counters, 120 counters for the Ministry of Haj, and 254 travel counters.

The baggage claim conveyer belt is 1.180 meters long.

There are two terminals for first class travelers and the elderly. There is also a 123-room hotel. There is a food court and commercial services arena with an area of 9.418 sq. meters. There are 20 waiting lounges in the airport, 40 praying areas and 32 restrooms.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/article/5...since-November











http://www.spa.gov.sa/viewstory.php?...newsid=1708162

*Imam's prayer will be in the mihrab of the Rawdah in the Prophet's Mosque*

قالت: لجميع الفروض والجُمع ابتداء من صلاة ظهر يوم غد الأحد
رئاسة الحرمين: صلاة الإمام ستكون في محراب الروضة بالمسجد النبوي





6 January 2018

قررت الرئاسة العامة لشؤون المسجد الحرام والمسجد النبوي أن تكون صلاة الإمام في محراب الروضة الشريفة بالمسجد النبوي لجميع الفروض والجُمع، من صلاة ظهر يوم غد الأحد .

تفصيلا قال الرئاسة عبر "تويتر" اليوم : نظراً لما تحقق ولله الحمد من خلال تجربة تطبيق نقل صلاة الإمام إلى المِحْراب النبوي في الروضة الشريفة وإفساح المجال بعد صلاة الفريضة للراغبين بالسلام على رسول الله ﷺ وصاحبيه رضي الله عنهما بالدخول من باب السلام مرورا بالمواجهة الشريفة وأداء السلام ثم الخروج من باب البقيع، ولما في ذلك من تيسير وتسهيل سُرّ به مرتادو مقدمة المسجد النبوي، فإنه تقرر صلاة الإمام في محراب الروضة لجميع الفروض والجمع من صلاة ظهر يوم الأحد الموافق ١٤٣٩/٤/٢٠.

https://sabq.org/f9Bm2c

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Makkah and Madinah are two holy cities in *constant *change.

10-20 years from now on more expansion projects will be necessary.
















*At Quba Mosque*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Newly printed Qur’anic edition of King Fahd press*





The renowned calligrapher Uthman Taha
Sunday 17 December 2017

MADINAH: The changes made to the latest Hafs Qur’anic edition did not include using a different script variant (handwriting), but a new theme and new motifs as well as printing it in different sizes, said Uthman Taha, the calligrapher who has written the new edition of the Hafs Mus’haf.

The renowned calligrapher, Uthman Taha, was born in a small village close to the Turkish border in northern Syria to a simple family of farmers, and his father was the village’s imam.

“I developed a passion for calligraphy when, at the age of six, I started to look through my father’s books and see how beautifully their titles were written,” Taha said. “I asked my father about the types of scripts used, but he said it was not his specialty but that of calligraphers in the city.”

“When I became older, my father sent me to Aleppo to complete my education,” he continued, “There, I met some of Aleppo’s famous calligraphers, watched them work, and learned about the tools they used, the way they held their pens, and how they created beautiful alphabets.”

“I then moved to Damascus and met the chief calligrapher in Syria, Muhammad Badawi Al-Diyrani, and the Iraqi calligrapher, Hashim Al-Baghdadi. In Istanbul, I met Hamid Al-Amidi, the master of calligraphers in the Islamic world, who gave me a certificate in calligraphy.”

While Taha studied at the University of Damascus, he was approached by the King Fahd Complex for Printing the Holy Qur’an two years after its establishment. “I was appointed as a calligrapher to write different editions of the Mus’haf for several countries across the Islamic world,” he said.

“Today, five types of scripts are being used — Thuluth, the basic, large script known as the king of scripts, followed by Naskh,” he added.

“I was assigned writing the Mus’haf in different textual variants under the supervision of a specialized committee. It takes almost three years to finish writing one Mus’haf.”

Taha explained that the person who writes the Mus’haf must have memorized the Holy Qur’an and should understand its verses well.





The renowned calligrapher Uthman Taha

“The first Mus’haf I wrote at the King Fahd Complex 32 years ago was a Warsh edition for Arab countries of the Maghreb,” Taha said, “Of course, we have a revision committee at the complex, led by the imam of the Prophet’s Mosque in Madinah, Ali Al-Hudhaifi, to reread what I write.”

“The Warsh Mus’haf, which I completed in 3 years, is among the rarest editions of the Qur’an in the Islamic world,” he continued. “I have also written six Mus’hafs in different textual variants, which were distributed across the Islamic world. I first wrote the Warsh, then Hafs, and then Duri for Africa and Sudan, and I wrote the Qalun for Libya.”

He also pointed out that many Saudi calligraphers visit him at his house. They come from Riyadh, Jeddah, and Qassim to show him what they’d written. “I try my best to coach them, but I don’t have enough time as I spend most of my day working at the King Fahd Complex,” he said.

“Writing a Mus’haf requires readiness and desire, as well as good knowledge in Qur’anic teachings,” he added, “A calligrapher who wishes to write a Mus’haf must understand the beauty of its every page.”

He also revealed that he holds a PhD and a degree in drawing, and that his youngest son, Ahmed, has his calligraphy and artistic talent.

Taha is currently working on a project to write the Qur’an on a large 600-page panel kept in drawers made especially for Qur’anic manuscripts inside rooms designed to keep them in excellent condition.





The renowned calligrapher Uthman Taha

He wished the new generation would care more about Arabic calligraphy, and said that the youth in Saudi Arabia were interested in this art. “I wish calligraphy were taught at schools,” he said. “Saudi Arabia takes care of the Holy Qur’an, prints it, and distributes it to all Muslims, so that, today, the King Fahd Complex is considered the best in printing the Holy Qur’an at a global level and has everyone’s respect.”

He also highlighted that, recently, the governor or Madinah, Prince Faisal bin Salman, visited him at his house.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1210751/saudi-arabia






*more pics *: http://www.masrawy.com/islameyat/kes...B1%D9%8A%D9%81


*King Fahd Qur’an Printing Complex*

























































http://www.spa.gov.sa/viewstory.php?...newsid=1695742

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Guests of King Salman from brotherly Morocco; 













*At the Beautiful Names of Allah Exhibition*















*Zamzam Well project progress*



















http://www.okaz.com.sa/article/1596625

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Rare Qur’an editions in Madinah exhibition*






Friday 22 December 2017

MADINAH: The Qur’an exhibition held in Madinah, in cooperation with Samaya Holding, aims to introduce the content of the Qur’an accurately according to a system of techniques which follows a museum exhibition style.

The exhibition involves the participation of the King Fahd Complex for the Printing of the Holy Qur’an, the General Presidency for the affairs of the Grand Mosque and the Prophet’s Mosque, King Abdul Aziz Foundation for Research and Archives, King Abdul Aziz General Library in Madinah, King Saud University, and King Abdul Aziz University.

The sub-goals include the call for learning and teaching Qur’an; highlighting the greatness of the Qur’an; understanding the history of Qur’an, displaying the special technologies of the Qur’an; and demonstrating the efforts of the Kingdom in caring for the Qur’an.

Hamzah Abdul-Karim, the supervisor of the exhibition, told Arab News that the Qur’an exhibition contains many manuscripts and modern technologies which suit the needs of society, including manuscripts written on gazelle’s skin and others written by Hafez Osman, who wrote 106 manuscripts of the Qur’an and passed away while writing the 107th.

Another unique manuscript was written by Ghulam Mohiuddin about 200 years ago, which was carried on four camels from Afghanistan to Madinah due to its heavy weight. The manuscript is one-and-a-half meters long and one meter wide, and weighs 154 kilograms. There is a translation in Persian at the bottom of each page.

Abdul-Karim added that the exhibition is held in 12 halls, and there are interpreters to many languages including English, French, Persian, Turkish, Urdu, Indonesian, Pashtu and Malawian. He also noted that a large number of pilgrims visit the exhibition during Umrah and Hajj seasons, with the number of visitors reaching 10.000 daily during Hajj season. Moreover, people from around 150 nations visited the exhibition.

Visitors to the Qur’an exhibition in Madinah have been amazed at the talents of the Egyptian Qur’an calligrapher Hani Al-Tawil who displays his skills to visitors. Tawil told Arab News that he masters the Naskh and Diwani styles of the Arabic alphabet, as well as six other types of calligraphy.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1212796/saudi-arabia

[youtube]tOLkVJUBOI4[/youtube]







































































https://twitter.com/HolyQuranExb2​
*360˚ virtual reality movie around the Haram of Makkah*​
*PROMO




*
*ENGLISH DOCUMENTARY




*
WAHI : To get the full effect of VR we recommend watching on VR glasses.
You can still watch this content as a 360 video on your mobile device
YouTube App or desktop in Chrome, Opera, or Firefox.


*ARABIC 1




*
*ARABIC 2




*
https://www.wahi360.com

https://twitter.com/NMCksa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959897481357217801



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961955490757529602


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*First batch of Iranian Hajj pilgrims (almost 85.000 in total) arrives in Madinah*

*



*
File photo of an Iranian pilgrim taking part in Hajj in Medina in Saudi Arabia. (Reuters)

Staff writer, Al Arabiya English
Thursday, 19 July 2018

The first batch of the Iranian pilgrims for this year’s Hajj (pilgrimage) arrived in Medina in the Saudi Kingdom on Thursday, according to Saudi Press Agency (SPA).

Upon arrival at Prince Mohammed bin Abdulaziz international airport, they were transported by buses to their temporary camp where an integrated system of high-quality services provided by the Ministry of Hajj and Umrah, Medina branch, and the National Foundation for Pilgrims Guides was awaiting them.

Hatem bin Jaafar Bali, Chairman of the National Foundation for Pilgrims Guides, said that the Foundation provided all services for the convenience of pilgrims, in the framework of the keenness of the government of the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia to serve pilgrims.

Last Update: Friday, 20 July 2018 KSA 01:16 - GMT 22:16

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...Iranian-Pilgrims-Arrives-in-Saudi-Medina.html

*Iranian pilgrims say they are satisfied*

Reuters, Mecca
Saturday, 2 September 2017

Iranian pilgrims returned to haj this year for the first time since a deadly crush in 2015, in what could be an important confidence-building measure for dialogue between Iran and Saudi Arabia.

President Hassan Rouhani suggested a trouble-free haj this year could help build confidence in other areas of dispute between Tehran and Riyadh.

So far, Iranian pilgrims say they are satisfied.

This year, Iran issued its nearly 90,000 pilgrims blue electronic bracelets to help organizers trace and identify them.

Iranians clad in traditional white clothes and a distinctive red mark arrived in orange buses at their encampment in Mount Arafat and moved smoothly in all locations.

Pilgrims who spoke with Reuters, many with previous experience at the haj, say their facilities and treatment by the Saudi authorities are good and include air-conditioned tents.

Last Update: Saturday, 2 September 2017 KSA 17:17 - GMT 14:17

https://english.alarabiya.net/en/News/world/2017/09/02/Iranian-pilgrims-say-they-are-satisfied.html

*Iranian pilgrim, 80, survives heart attack in Saudi Arabia*




The man praised Saudi Arabia’s efforts to serve the pilgrims. (Supplied)

By Staff writer, Al Arabiya Monday, 21 August 2017

A medical team at King Abdullah’s Medical City in Mecca saved the life of an 80-year-old Iranian pilgrim who suffered a heart attack soon after arriving in Saudi Arabia to perform Hajj.

The medical team quoted preliminary medical tests as revealing that the elderly man suffered from a major heart attack while at the Holly Mosque. As soon as the intial medical reports were revealed, he was immediately shifted to the operations room for a cardiac catheterization. The man had suffered the attack within hours of his arrival in the country.

The man underwent an operation in which his left anterior artery blockage was removed. An artery stent was placed during the operation. He was then transferred to the ICU for recovery. The medical team explained that the patient has already recovered and was discharged from the hospital on Sunday.

The Iranian man expressed his gratitude to the medical team for saving his life and for the treatment he received during his stay at the hospital. He also praised Saudi Arabia’s efforts to serve the pilgrims.

Last Update: Monday, 21 August 2017 KSA 20:53 - GMT 17:53

https://english.alarabiya.net/en/va...-saved-after-suffering-from-heart-attack.html


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020077663531266055

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020048045084487680

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

All is beautiful , except i hate this tower which shadow holy Kaaba.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

HAIDER said:


> All is beautiful , except i hate this tower which shadow holy Kaaba.



That is your opinion. Life goes on. Not the finished work either. Makkah will look even better in 10-15 years time. Vastly different and for the better mostly.























__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020268523946430464

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019568277134237696

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018784336735326208

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018894370957819904


----------



## Sugarcane

My family is departing tomorrow for Hajj, hope there are good arrangement to do Hajj in this much high temperature.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

LoveIcon said:


> My family is departing tomorrow for Hajj, hope there are good arrangement to do Hajj in this much high temperature.



Aside from Makkah (especially) and Madinah being giant building sites nowadays and the huge gathering of people (as usual) it should be a unproblematic trip. There is air-condition, watering and shade in most places. Even the most basic tents have all the facilities of the modern world. The temperature in Makkah (hottest city in KSA) is around 38-41 degrees celsius at their highest nowadays. It's in the middle of July so not surprising and there are many hotter areas in the Middle East currently. Could be worse. In any case you can get used to it after a while. However venturing out in the middle of the day and doing physical work is not the best idea for elders to put it mildly. Walking around in Makkah (mountainous and hilly terrain) is not the easiest thing either for most elders.

Anyway I wish them a safe trip.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Saif al-Arab said:


> Aside from Makkah (especially) and Madinah being giant building sites nowadays and the huge gathering of people (as usual) it should be a unproblematic trip. There is air-condition, watering and shade in most places. Even the most basic tents have all the facilities of the modern world. The temperature in Makkah (hottest city in KSA) is around 38-41 degrees celsius at their highest. It's in the middle of July so not surprising and there are many hotter areas in the Middle East currently. Could be worse. In any case you can get used to it after a while. However venturing out in the middle of the day and doing physical work is not the best idea for elders to put it mildly.



Is there any arrangement or plans to facilitate elderly people and women to reach Hajar e Aswad? It's mission impossible even for young men.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

LoveIcon said:


> Is there any arrangement or plans to facilitate elderly people and women to reach Hajar e Aswad? It's mission impossible even for young men.



Yes, there are wheelchairs available and local guards will pick up children and elders if they want to kiss the kaaba.

There is also this (don't know the English word for it) white plateau above the Kaaba that can be used instead. After all it is not logistically possible for every pilgrim to reach the Kaaba at the same time.

There are guides who speak fluent Urdu and information is available in Urdu and most other languages. From Hausa to Indonesian. If experiencing any challenge or problem they should contact volunteers or workers which are working 24/7 and whose job is to serve pilgrims.

There are some 10.000 staff at all times (guards, people controlling the flow of pilgrims etc.) and 30.000 medical practitioners.

BTW they will most likely travel in a group with their own countrymen and such a group usually have their own guides etc. as well that will help too. People who have visited before and know how it is and what to do.

Sometimes foreigners (if they want to of course) are picked up by local Makkawis who will let them stay at their own house for free so they will get an authentic experience of how it was in the old days and be introduced to local Makkawi cuisine, traditions, habits surrounding the pilgrimage etc.

Special guest get to experience this. "Personal" guests of the King too. This is most often orphans from across the world, Gazans, Iraqis from Mosul recently, Syrians, people from Sinai, Afghanistan etc. and people that "deserve it". Harder for the average Western Muslim to experience this though. It's mostly reserved for the less fortunate. It's a very good and commendable practice if you ask me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@LoveIcon

Soldiers are also involved (security), police, firemen and everything that you can think about. They are all there.

Plenty of female volunteers as well. Usually students but not only.






























































































It is a huge logistic challenge when you think about it. We are proud of everyone that is involved. From the kid to the elder.

So every time that I read propaganda online and absurd talk of "KSA not doing anything at all to serve pilgrims" I always laugh and ask myself, what do those ignorant trolls know about the ground realities and the constant 24/7 challenges that are faced head on?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Saif al-Arab said:


> @LoveIcon
> 
> Soldiers are also involved (security), police, firemen and everything that you can think about. They are all there.
> 
> Plenty of female volunteers as well. Usually students but not only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a huge logistic challenge when you think about it. We are proud of everyone that is involved. From the kid to the elder.
> 
> So every time that I read propaganda online and absurd talk of "KSA not doing anything at all to serve pilgrims" I always laugh and ask myself, what do those ignorant trolls know about the ground realities and the constant 24/7 challenges that are faced head on?



I have been there for Omrah last year, I have experienced lot of facilitates but Hajj is altogether different. Nice to hear that efforts are being made to make it safe and comfortable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Wonderful documentary called One Day in the Haram.






There are English and French subtitles. One just needs to activate them.

2 million views.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*King Salman orders hosting 1,000 pilgrims from Palestine*




A general view of the Holy Kaaba’s Kiswa, the Qibla for millions of Muslim pilgrims from all around the globe. (SPA)

Staff writer, Al Arabiya English
Friday, 10 August 2018

Saudi Arabia’s King Salman bin Abdulaziz issued a royal decree on Thursday, ordering the hosting of 1,000 pilgrims, males and females from Palestinian martyrs’ families during the Hajj season this year.

Saudi Minister of Islamic Affairs, Dawah and Guidance, Sheikh Abdullatif bin Abdulaziz Al-Sheikh, who heads the King Salman bin Abdulaziz Hosting Program for Pilgrimage, confirmed that the royal decree comes in the context of the continued support and the keen interest of the Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques to the Palestinian cause and his appreciation of the great sacrifices made by the Palestinian people.

He pointed out that the Palestinian people deserve all support and appreciation in their struggle to regain their legitimate rights and to preserve the first Muslim Qibla, in reference to Al-Aqsa Mosque in the Old City of Jerusalem.

_With SPA_

https://english.alarabiya.net/en/Ne...lgrims-from-Palestinian-martyrs-families.html

*Guarding the Black Stone*





August 7, 2018

A guard organizes pilgrims striving to kiss the Black Stone on a corner of the Holy Kaaba in Makkah on Tuesday.

The guards of the Black Stone are changed every hour to maintain the high level of alertness, strength and focus required to deal with the huge rush of pilgrims and visitors.

The guard also alerts his colleagues in case a pilgrim faints or falls from exhaustion.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/article/5...he-Black-Stone

https://www.spa.gov.sa/viewstory.php...newsid=1794303



























*Hajj Hackathon Enters Guinness World Records with Largest Number of Developers *

Thursday, 2 August, 2018 - 10:30





The Hajj Hackathon enters the Guinness World Records with the largest number of developers.

Asharq Al-Awsat

The Jeddah-hosted Hajj Hackathon entered the Guinness World Records for attracting the largest number of developers in the world, reported the Saudi Press Agency on Thursday.

The event, organized by the Saudi Federation for Cybersecurity, Programming and Drones, attracted 2,950 participants, breaking the previous record of 2,577 held by India since 2012.

Advisor at the Royal Court and Chairman of the Board of Directors of the Federation Saud bin Abdullah Al-Qahtani extended his thanks and appreciation to Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman bin Abdulaziz and Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman, Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Defense, for supporting Saudi youth in all fields.

He said: ''The Kingdom's entry into the world records confirms the youth’s aspirations to transform their country into the gateway of technology in the region.”

This transformation is in line with Vision 2030, which aims to achieve a qualitative leap in all aspects of life in the Kingdom, he added.

Qahtani received the Guinness Records Certificate from the Guinness World Records' Arbitrator Ahmed Jabr at 7:00 am on Thursday.

The entry in the Guinness World Records is a great success for the Hajj Hackathon, which was holding its inaugural session in Jeddah. The event has attracted male and female developers from all over the world, including Saudi Arabia and the Arab Gulf region.

Google also supported the event and held several training workshops.

The Saudi Federation for Cybersecurity, Programming and Drones has allocated prizes and funding, worth SR2 million, for participating projects in order to transform their ideas into reality. The first place winner will receive SR1 million, second place receives SR500,000 and third SR350,000, while SR150,000 will recognize excellence.

Competitions in the event include the sectors surrounding the Hajj season, its services and challenges, including food and beverage, public health, financial solutions, transportation, crowd management, traffic control, travel and accommodation arrangements, waste management, housing and communication solutions.

https://aawsat.com/english/home/art...nness-world-records-largest-number-developers






*Saudi women’s team sweeps first prize of $266,000 in Hajj Hackathon*

Staff writer, Al Arabiya English
Friday, 3 August 2018

The Saudi Federation for Cybersecurity, Programming and Drones, announced on Friday evening the winner of the first prize of the final competition in the Hajj Hackathon which went to the Saudi women’s team of “Turjaman” which means Translator, taking the prize of $266,000.

The team developed an application which translates road direction signs in different languages for the pilgrims from around the world, without the need to connect to the Internet through QR code scanning.

The second prize of $133,000 went to the team which developed an application dedicated for “Hajj Wallet.”

The three-day Hajj Hackathon event was held at the Jeddah Exhibition and Event Center f from August 1 to 3, recording significant presence of Saudi women as well as software developers and information-technology enthusiasts from more than 100 countries.

The Saudi Federation for Cybersecurity, Programming and Drones allocated $533,000 in prizes divided into mainly three categories, where the first prize is worth $266,000, second prize $133,000, the third prize $93,000 while a prize of $39,000 goes for distinction.

The competition in the event included sectors surrounding the Hajj season, its services and challenges, including food and beverages, public health, financial solutions, transportation, crowd management, traffic control, travel and accommodation arrangements, waste and waste management, housing and communication solutions. READ MORE

One of the participating groups in the “Technical challenge”, is a Japanese team of youths who attracted a lot of attention, not only for their known enthusiasm for tech, but also for their inclusive spirit by adapting to the Saudi culture and dressing in the Saudi national outfit.

Last Update: Friday, 3 August 2018 KSA 22:36 - GMT 19:36

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/fea...first-prize-of-Hajj-Hackathon-of-233-000.html

*Apple, Wikipedia founders among speakers at Saudi Hajj Hackathon*




Steve Wozniak, the co-founder of Apple, spoke during the Hackathon in Jeddah. (Supplied)

Staff writer, Al Arabiya English
Wednesday, 1 August 2018

Saudi Arabia is currently hosting the largest Hackathon in the Middle East with the participation of thousands of developers and innovators from more than 100 countries during a three-day event.

Among the prominent entrepreneurs who participated in the several discussion panels is Jimmy Wales, the founder of Wikipedia, and Steve Wozniak, the co-founder of Apple.

During his talk, Wales said that he was honored to be part of such an event and happy to see the large crowd of innovators in attendance. The main theme of his talk was about the key to being successful, which he said that it is knowing that “it is okay to fail”.

Saudi Arabia is currently hosting the largest Hackathon in the Middle East with the participation of thousands of developers and innovators from more than 100 countries during a three-day event.

Among the prominent entrepreneurs who participated in the several discussion panels is Jimmy Wales, the founder of Wikipedia, and Steve Wozniak, the co-founder of Apple.

During his talk, Wales said that he was honored to be part of such an event and happy to see the large crowd of innovators in attendance. The main theme of his talk was about the key to being successful, which he said that it is knowing that “it is okay to fail”.

https://twitter.com/SAFCSP?ref_src=twsrc^tfw|twcamp^tweetembed|twterm^1024434818178797569&ref_url=http://english.alarabiya.net/en/business/economy/2018/08/01/Apple-Wikipedia-founders-among-speakers-at-Saudi-Hajj-Hackathon.html

“This event is one of the most important things for a country that has great ambition to become the gateway to technology in the Middle East,” he said.

Wales added that one of the smart things about the effectiveness of this event is that it centers around improving the experience of millions of pilgrims through ideas and innovation.

The Hajj Hackathon, organized by the Saudi Federation for Cybersecurity, Programming and Drones, held an opening ceremony on Tuesday to continue the efforts of Saudi Arabia to serve the guests of Mecca and take advantage of the young talents, while highlighting women’s participation in the exploration and development of Hajj technology.






The cyber federation said it aims to attract leading minds in the field of programming to innovate technology solutions that contribute to enriching and improving pilgrims’ experience.

Wozniak, Apple’s co-founder, said that success is not about imitating others but about innovation and the creation and development of ideas, and that for private enterprise to succeed, you have to work hard and “you must love what you do.”

“You must have motivation, inspiration that you are going to have a product that’s going to help change people’s lives, give them a better life, give them easier lives,” Wozniak said.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024434383690850304
The opening ceremony included a dialogue session entitled “Saudi Arabia, the emerging technology portal.”

The first edition of “Hackathon of Hajj” attracts developers from countries, including the Kingdom, the Gulf States and the world. More than 20,000 people have been registered, 3,000 of whom have been selected to participate. Google has supported the event and has held several workshops for participants.

The Saudi Federation for Cybersecurity, Programming and Drones has allocated prizes for this event and funding for participants projects amounting to SR2 million, in order to transform participants’ ideas into projects. The prize was divided into three: the first place is SR 1 million, while the second winner receives SR 500,000 and the third is SR 350,000, while SR 150,000 goes for excellence.

Competition in the event includes the sectors surrounding the Hajj season, its services and challenges, including food and beverages, public health, financial solutions, transportation, crowd management, traffic control, travel and accommodation arrangements, waste and waste management, housing and communication solutions.

_- With SPA_

Last Update: Wednesday, 1 August 2018 KSA 16:42 - GMT 13:42

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/bus...s-among-speakers-at-Saudi-Hajj-Hackathon.html

Fantastic stuff.




































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026458867352383489


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Makkah governor thanks everyone who helped make Hajj 2018 a success*​

ARAB NEWS
August 24, 2018


More than 250,000 workers, including 32,000 from the health industry provided services to the pilgrims
JEDDAH: Makkah Gov. Prince Khaled Al-Faisal thanked King Salman, Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman and Interior Minister Prince Abdul Aziz bin Saud bin Naif for supervising this year’s Hajj season.

During the concluding press conference for this year’s Hajj, which was held in Mina on Thursday, Prince Khaled also thanked the media who covered the season, as well as those who contributed to serving the pilgrims.

He said that the number of workers providing services to the pilgrims exceeded 250,000 people.

Prince Khaled said that the holy sites’ train transported 360,000 pilgrims, while 18,000 buses transported 1,800,000 pilgrims.

He said that the health sector deployed 32,000 health practitioners. As many as 25 hospitals and 135 health centers with a capacity of 5,000 beds were available in Makkah and the holy sites to serve pilgrims.

He also said that the electric load capacity reached 17,791MW, while 40,000,000 cubic meters of water were pumped in Makkah and the holy sites. The Ministry of Municipal and Rural Affairs provided its services through 32,000 engineers, supervisors and cleaners.

With regard to women’s rights in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, Prince Khaled said Islam always urged Muslims to appreciate women and that their rights guaranteed by Islam should be given to them.

He also affirmed that moderation is an Islamic vision emerging from Islam and its teachings and that the leader of moderation in the Kingdom was King Salman.

Regarding some media reports claiming that Saudi Arabia banned Qatari nationals from performing Hajj rituals, Prince Khaled said that Saudi Arabia had announced its willingness to receive pilgrims from any country. 

Qatar was called upon to allow its citizens to perform Hajj rituals. The king said that planes could be sent to transport Qatari pilgrims but Qatar prevented its citizens from performing Hajj rituals. However, those who managed to arrive in the Kingdom were welcomed and were now performing Hajj rituals.

He said that the number of Iranian pilgrims in this year’s Hajj season reached 86,000.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1361126

*Hajj season epidemic-free, says health minister*




1.6 million pilgrims were medically screened at entry points. (SPA)

ARAB NEWS
August 23, 2018

JEDDAH: The current Hajj season has been epidemic-free after a large-scale program of health screening and vaccination of pilgrims was carried out, said Health Minister Dr. Tawfiq Al-Rabiah.
He revealed that 1.6 million pilgrims were medically screened at entry points. A further 360,000 Saudi pilgrims were vaccinated against polio and 480,000 Saudi pilgrims were vaccinated against seasonal flu and meningitis.
The ministry provided pilgrims with health care through 25 hospitals with a total capacity of 5,000 beds, 155 primary care centers and 180 ambulances in addition to mobile clinics and field hospitals.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1361046/saudi-arabia


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032603208634576896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031801120946049024





















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031614554793541632


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

In the vicinity of Makkah and Madinah there is almost every imaginable landscape available. A stunning coastline along the tropical Red Sea, 100's of islands in the vicinity, beautiful mountain ranges, greenery, numerous ancient towns and heritage sites, World UNESCO Heritage sites, villages with beautiful traditional architecture, one of the largest cities in the Muslim world (Jeddah), all kinds of desert (mountainous, rocky, hilly, lowland, "fertile"), steppe, untouched nature in abundance and great geographic distances, one of the largest volcanic areas in the world etc.

A few examples from Hijaz:

Ardhyat is a small town located in the Makkah region















*



*






























Ancient village:





Coastline:















Ancient Al-Ula:





Mada'in Saleh:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Since KSA has finally allowed tourism visas and tourism having the potential to be an important industry in the future my previous post and this one are posted in order to show what one can see in the vicinity of Makkah and Madinah (all in Hijaz alone).

Mentioned volcanoes in the previous post as one of the things to see. Much of Hijaz is actually volcanic soil and although all the volcanoes are dormant and the last eruption occurred centuries ago this has obviously impacted the landscape of some areas of Hijaz.

*The story of the famous volcano in Saudi Arabia near the Prophet’s (saws) Mosque*




The Medina region has the largest shares of these volcanic nests and craters with black rocks. (Supplied)

Staff writer, Al Arabiya English
Tuesday, 30 May 2017

Saudi Arabia stretches over 2,000 dormant volcanoes for thousands of years. They are not dead and have caused throughout their long history 13 main eruptions of lava.

The Medina region has the largest shares of these volcanic nests and craters with black rocks. The last volcanic eruption was in Hijaz, southeast of Medina in 1256. The eruption and flow took several days and the lava expanded over 23 kilometers. The longest flow of lava was 8.2 km away from the mosque of the Holy Prophet.

Mount al-Qadar is located in the center of the Khyber tract. It is an extinct volcanic mountain with a height of more than 2,000 meters above sea level. It is a rugged area, on which it is difficult to walk. The crater of Mount al-Qadr is very deep and has large cavities. Those who climb Mount al-Qadr will notice the spread of the lava over more than 50 kilometers.






Near the crater of Mount al-Qadr, you can find the crater of Mount al-Abyad volcano. It has a strange color and assorted formations and it is one of the most famous geological landmarks in the region.

Near the Taif, there is one of the deepest volcanic craters in Saudi Arabia and its depth reaches 240 meters with a diameter of more than 2,500 meters.






Saudi Arabia is a main destination for geologists with its large and prominent volcanoes having unique formations and craters. It has more than 2000 volcanic craters, some of which are among the most beautiful volcanic craters in the world.





According to the Geology Professor at King Saud University, Dr. Abdulaziz bin Laaboun, the volcanic craters in Saudi Arabia are among the most beautiful craters in the world; they represent important sites for those who are interested in geology, for tourists and researchers as well.

Last Update: Tuesday, 30 May 2017 KSA 16:49 - GMT 13:49

https://english.alarabiya.net/en/fe...no-in-Saudi-Arabia-near-the-Prophet-tomb.html

A few more of the 2000 dormant volcanoes in KSA. Almost all of them are located in Hijaz.




Albida Volcano, Kybar, saudi Arabia by Abdullah Alturaigy, on Flickr




Volcano Madina Saudi Arabia by Abdullah Alturaigy, on Flickr













A informative article about volcanoes in KSA:

http://archive.aramcoworld.com/issue/200602/volcanic.arabia.htm






abal Abyad, 2093 meter tall volcano:






Lava flows around Shuwaymis








BTW Ahmad al-Balawi has filmed tons of amazing videos of areas in KSA. Can be seen below.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_ZDo5DA7n6pIrt-olihf3w/videos

Example:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

*King Salman orders Saudi Arabia to host 1,000 Hajj pilgrims from Palestinian ‘martyr families’*

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1522106/saudi-arabia

*
Makkah Route initiative success opens way for Hajj pilgrims*

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1522336/saudi-arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

@Al Watan Al Arabi 

I follow this group at Facebook, he has a very good photo and video on both Makkah and Madinah.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/Masjidalharam/?epa=SEARCH_BOX

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159889961719439360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159699348906622982
Rainfall currently in Makkah.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160208915289841664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160214763667906572

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160333004218281984


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161279790957178880


----------



## dBSPL

May Allah(c.c.) accept the worship of all our pilgrims.


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

*Saudi Arabia re-operates high-speed train*

450km-long service links Makkah and Madina

Published: December 11, 2019 19:34 Ramadan Al Sherbini, Correspondent






The Haramin train in a photo released by the official Saudi news agency SPA.Image Credit:
Cairo: Saudi authorities on Wednesday re-operated a high-speed rail service, more than two months after it was halted due to a blaze, an official statement said.








On September 29, a fire broke out at a station in the western city of Jeddah, partially damaging the facility and grounding the service to a halt.

The service, launched last year, connects Makkah and Madina via Jeddah.

On Wednesday, the service, officially known as the Haramain Train, resumed from the station of the New King Abdul Aziz Airport in Jeddah to Madina. The journeys between Makkah and Madina are expected to resume next week.








The 99,000-square-metre station linked to the New King Abdul Aziz Airport can accommodate about 3,205 passengers per hour, the official Saudi news agency SPA reported.


A journey on the train covers 450 kilometres between Makkah and Madina and takes two hours. The project, the kingdom’s hugest public transport facility, aims to carry 60 million passengers annually and cope with the growing numbers of Muslim pilgrims flocking to Islam’s holiest sites there.

https://gulfnews.com/world/gulf/saudi/saudi-arabia-re-operates-high-speed-train-1.68421849

Jeddah *KAIA* Station


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Expansion and renovation work ongoing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

*Saudi Arabia re-operates high-speed train*

450km-long service links Makkah and Madina

Published: December 11, 2019 19:34 Ramadan Al Sherbini, Correspondent






The Haramin train in a photo released by the official Saudi news agency SPA.Image Credit:
Cairo: Saudi authorities on Wednesday re-operated a high-speed rail service, more than two months after it was halted due to a blaze, an official statement said.








On September 29, a fire broke out at a station in the western city of Jeddah, partially damaging the facility and grounding the service to a halt.

The service, launched last year, connects Makkah and Madina via Jeddah.

On Wednesday, the service, officially known as the Haramain Train, resumed from the station of the New King Abdul Aziz Airport in Jeddah to Madina. The journeys between Makkah and Madina are expected to resume next week.








The 99,000-square-metre station linked to the New King Abdul Aziz Airport can accommodate about 3,205 passengers per hour, the official Saudi news agency SPA reported.


A journey on the train covers 450 kilometres between Makkah and Madina and takes two hours. The project, the kingdom’s hugest public transport facility, aims to carry 60 million passengers annually and cope with the growing numbers of Muslim pilgrims flocking to Islam’s holiest sites there.

https://gulfnews.com/world/gulf/saudi/saudi-arabia-re-operates-high-speed-train-1.68421849

Jeddah *KAIA* Station

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Rarely if ever is the Al-Masjid al-Haram this empty.












Corona virus, in case people wonder.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakFactor

I was their last month for Umrah the last few groups before the ban -- deeply sad to see the emptiness their, may Allah protect all the Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239698847041011712
















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241139697461743620



































































PakFactor said:


> I was their last month for Umrah the last few groups before the ban -- deeply sad to see the emptiness their, may Allah protect all the Muslims.



Did you have a nice trip? Makkah is currently one giant construction ground and far from the finished product. Expansion projects are going on in both Makkah and Madinah as documented in this thread.

Any photos (if you don't mind) from the trip would be appreciated. Nothing personal, just photos of the surroundings.


----------



## PakFactor

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Did you have a nice trip? Makkah is currently one giant construction ground and far from the finished product. Expansion projects are going on in both Makkah and Madinah as documented in this thread.
> 
> Any photos (if you don't mind) from the trip would be appreciated. Nothing personal, just photos of the surroundings.




It was my 1st time going with my mom and wife, me and the misses been suffering from infertility for 6 years since our marriage and thought it’s about time to go to Mecca and Medina. 

I will say hands down the best experience of my life coming to the City of Prophet where our religious roots were laid and seeing our Nabi, no religion on earth can give one this experience. In Mecca lots of construction going on within the premises and still fully accessible to people they did a very good job in managing the project. 

Over all I will say I loved Medina the best because even our Nabi loved it whenever he came back home. And Medina people are those who gave shelter to him for me they hold a very special place in my heart. 

Sure I will load the pictures tomorrow I took them on HD Nikon Camera just have to load them on the PC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Live 24/7:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Live 24/7:


So what did you decide bro? The article thing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

PakFactor said:


> It was my 1st time going with my mom and wife, me and the misses been suffering from infertility for 6 years since our marriage and thought it’s about time to go to Mecca and Medina.
> 
> I will say hands down the best experience of my life coming to the City of Prophet where our religious roots were laid and seeing our Nabi, no religion on earth can give one this experience. In Mecca lots of construction going on within the premises and still fully accessible to people they did a very good job in managing the project.
> 
> Over all I will say I loved Medina the best because even our Nabi loved it whenever he came back home. And Medina people are those who gave shelter to him for me they hold a very special place in my heart.
> 
> Sure I will load the pictures tomorrow I took them on HD Nikon Camera just have to load them on the PC.



Any news on this front?



StormBreaker said:


> So what did you decide bro? The article thing



Sorry, I must have missed your post/quote, as I was receiving 10's of quotes at the same time as I was busy engaging in numerous discussions in various threads all at the same time during my "PDF writing spree" visists. I apologize.

Well, I used to do that back in the day, the audience was there, but I am not sure if there will be many nowadays given that many great PDF contributors having left since the "golden age" of the forum. I feel the political climate (at least as seen on PDF) is not right for it or for that matter the world. I might give it a go though sometime in the future if I am still around and people would want some perspective on this front. The best thing for PDF (moderation team and those dealing with the forums PR on social media) would be to attract Arab users again if wanting a bigger Arab perspective on topics. However I am afraid that traditional forums are dying with most Arab contributors having moved to social media platforms such as Twitter and other social media platforms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256222086718242824
Emptiness and Ramadan.


----------



## El Sidd

What the travel requirements for religious pilgrimage to Makkah and Madina for Pakistani passport holders as per Covid19 measures?


----------



## aziqbal

is the railway between Makkah and Madina now operational ?

if so how is the tickets and open for pilgrims?


----------



## Gomig-21

El Sidd said:


> What the travel requirements for religious pilgrimage to Makkah and Madina for Pakistani passport holders as per Covid19 measures?



The only place that would give you the most accurate answers to questions like yours is the Saudi consulate in Canada or in Pakistan, wherever you are at the time. They would have the complete list of action and requirements etc. As far as I know, they've set up a limit for the number of people that will be permitted to perform the pilgrimage. If I'm not mistaken, they only allowed 1000 Saudi Arabians only to attend last year's hajj. They shut off any traveling into the country for it and refunded a lot of money to many people who had already paid.


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Amazing recent video covering the past, ongoing and future work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

I hope that the ongoing projects will finish as soon as possible so Makkah (in particular) and to a lesser extent Madinah won't look like huge building sites.


----------



## El Sidd

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> I hope that the ongoing projects will finish as soon as possible so Makkah (in particular) and to a lesser extent Madinah won't look like huge building sites.
> 
> View attachment 815206
> 
> 
> View attachment 815207
> 
> 
> View attachment 815210
> 
> 
> View attachment 815209



Social distancing measures have been called off among other health restrictions put forth in response to Covid19 pandemic. 

I congratulate the landmark milestone and thank Allah for it.


----------

